#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  В силу каких причн живые сущства испытывают приятные и неприятные ощущения

## Dondhup

В развитие диспута , который возник с Tiop в теме эвтаназия

"Цитата:
В чем ложное?
Вы сказали:
Цитата:
Сообщение от Dondhup
Как негативные так и приятные ощущения результат накопленной кармы.
В Девадаха-сутте Палийского канона Будда говорит нигантхам (джайнам):

Цитата:
"Then it's not proper for you to assert that, "Whatever a person experiences — pleasure, pain, or neither pleasure nor pain — all is caused by what was done in the past."

"Тогда вам не следует утверждать (неверно утверждать) , что "что бы человек не испытывал - удовольствие, боль, или не удовольствие - не боль, - причина всего этого в том, что было сделано в прошлом."
т.е. утверждение нигантхов неверное."

Приведенная цитата из сутры не явятся на мой взгляд  абсолютным доказательством. 
Давайте рассмотрим с точки зрения логики.
Если утверждать что живое существо может испытывать приятные или неприятное ощущение не в силу совершенных им поступков на уровне тела-речи-ума, то получается что живое существо можно испытывать такие ощущения ибо в силу поступков другого живого существа либо без причины, как либо связанно с ним. Это утверждение на мой взгляд в корне противоречит учению о взаимообусловленном существовании и закону кармы.

----------

Echo (05.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"В Тхераваде мы можем говорить, что например, некоторые болезни обостряются от погоды. Или холод зимой. Это страдание не от каммы, а от той же погоды."

Живое существо обретает рождение в том или ином теле (в большинстве случаем, за исключением арупалоки у которых нет рупа-скандхи) в силу накопленной кармы, что в свою очередь обуславливает восприятие холода, возникновение болезней и т.п.
Например у одного человека холодные ветер не вызовет болезни у другого вызовет.

----------


## ullu

Это все кармическое видение. От чего оно зависит?
Не может существовать холода , холодного для всех.
Тогда для всех существ была бы оптимальна одна и та же температура, но рыбы аквариумные, например, умирают при 20 С , а я не умираю,  а даже прекрасно себя чувствую.

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо, интерсено было бы услышать и наших оппонентов.
А то меня уже в распространении ложных взглядов, требующего бана, обвинили  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Лично мне не очень понятно как что-то может быть не следствием кармы.
Мне уже много раз тут это говорили, но я все равно не могу понять как такое может быть.

Ведь погода это тоже не что-то , что не создано кармой. Я не понимаю и не могу себе представить как может существовать погода, которая не зависит от моего восприятия.

Конечно когда идет дождь, то то, идет он или не идет не зависит от моего восприятия. 
То есть я  не могу прекратить дождь изменив свое восприятие. Никакой магии  :Smilie: 
Но что мне может помешать полностью прекратить все страдания от дождя?

----------


## До

По поводу опровержения Буддой утверждения, что "_все_ виды чувств _только_ благодаря прошлым поступкам", оно, как ни странно и как некоторым ни хочется, не означает, что всё чувства не результат кармы.

1. В _SN 36.21: Sivaka Sutta_ опровергается следующий тезис:



> Whatever an individual feels — pleasure, pain, neither-pleasure-nor-pain — is *entirely* caused by what was done before. (Thanissaro Bhikkhu)


Видно, что имеется ввиду, что _все виды чувств, только благодаря прошлым поступкам_. На это Будда возражает, что это противоречит их собственному опыту (у них нет опыта, чтоб так утверждать) и общественному мнению. А на самом деле не *только* благодаря прошлым поступкам, а возможны восемь причин (включая _каммавипака_). Увтерждения, что эти причины взаимоисключающие - нет.

Пример из жизни, _у машины помят бампер так как когда водитель был пьян он врезался в дерево_. Почему помят бампер? 1) Из-за дерева, 2) потому-что врезались, 3) автомобиль съехал с дороги, 4) водитель был пьян. Таким образом то, что водитель был пьян вовсе не противоречит тому, что бампер помяло дерево. *И*, то *и* другое - причины помятости. Нельзя утверждать, что бампер помят *только* из-за пьянства, так как играли *и* другие факторы.

Таким образом если не приписывать утверждению Будды, что эти причины _взаимоисключающие_, нельзя делать вывод, что карма не является причиной во всех случаях.

2. В _MN 101: Devadaha Sutta_ разговор с нигантхами, там тезис включает не только это утверждение, но и краткое описание практикуемого ими пути и опровергается соотвественно всё вместе. Опровержение построено на том что у них нет опыта и знаний так утверждать.



> "'So, friends, it seems that you don't know that you existed in the past, and that you did not not exist [you don't know that you did evil actions in the past, and that you did not not do them; you don't know that you did such-and-such evil actions in the past; you don't know that so-and-so much stress has been exhausted, or that so-and-so much stress remains to be exhausted, or that with the exhaustion of so-and-so much stress all stress will be exhausted;] you don't know what is the abandoning of unskillful mental qualities and the attainment of skillful mental qualities in the here-&-now. That being the case, it is not proper for you to assert that, "Whatever a person experiences — pleasure, pain, or neither pleasure nor pain — all is caused by what was done in the past. Thus, with the destruction of old actions through asceticism, and with the non-doing of new actions, there will be no flow into the future. With no flow into the future, there is the ending of action. With the ending of action, the ending of stress. With the ending of stress, the ending of feeling. With the ending of feeling, all suffering & stress will be exhausted." (Thanissaro Bhikkhi)


Коричневым подчеркнут весь тезис в целом. Как видим кроме утверждения о причине чувств там есть и другие положения.

3. В _AN 3.61: Tittha Sutta_ утверждается тезис аналогичный п. 1 (без "entirely"). Возражение иного плана:



> When one falls back on what was done in the past as being *essential*, monks, there is no desire, no effort [at the thought], 'This should be done. This shouldn't be done.' (Thanissaro Bhikkhu)


Проблема в том, что если опираться на то, что совершенное в прошлом _essential_ (т.е. наиболее важное), то нет желания и усилия для буддийской практики. Как могут быть прошлые поступки не _essential_? А так, что нынешние поступки перевешивают прошлые, важне то, что мы делаем сейчас. Как мы знаем карма бывает старая и новая, кроме прошлой кармы существует и новая карма, новые поступки.

4. В (1) на пали сказано: "sabbantam pubbekatahetu".
sabbantam: какое-то производное от sabba: всё, полностью.
pubbekatahetu: pubbekata+hetu: pubbekata (nt.) deeds done in a past life M ii.217=A i.173 (˚hetu)
Таким образом "сделано в прошлом" здесь поступки совершенные в прошлой жизни. А ведь есть еще и эта жизнь?
В (2) на пали: sabbam tam pubbekatahetu.
В (3) на пали: sabbam tam pubbekatahetu.
_essential_: sarato: производное от sāra.

----------

Клим Самгин (09.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Пример из жизни, у машины помят бампер так как когда водитель был пьян он врезался в дерево. Почему помят бампер? 1) Из-за дерева, 2) потому-что врезались, 3) автомобиль съехал с дороги, 4) водитель был пьян. Таким образом то, что водитель был пьян вовсе не противоречит тому, что бампер помяло дерево. И, то и другое - причины помятости. Нельзя утверждать, что бампер помят только из-за пьянства, так как играли и другие факторы.


В теме речь про причины приятных и неприятных ощущений, испытываемых ЖС. Или бампер обиделся?  :Smilie: 
Можешь объяснить от чего, кроме накопленной кармы, зависит самочувствие водителя при виде разбитого бампера?

----------


## Топпер

> "В Тхераваде мы можем говорить, что например, некоторые болезни обостряются от погоды. Или холод зимой. Это страдание не от каммы, а от той же погоды."
> 
> Живое существо обретает рождение в том или ином теле (в большинстве случаем, за исключением арупалоки у которых нет рупа-скандхи) в силу накопленной кармы, что в свою очередь обуславливает восприятие холода, возникновение болезней и т.п.
> Например у одного человека холодные ветер не вызовет болезни у другого вызовет.


Да, это может произойти в результате каммы. Но, с другой стороны, похолодание вызовет у всех ощущение холода. 
И даже не только ощущения. Если вы прогуляетесь по Антарктиде без верхней одежды в течении пары часиков, то наступившая в результате смерть из-за переохлаждения будет не плодом каммы, а естественным процессом замерзания.

----------


## Neroli

> Если вы прогуляетесь по Антарктиде без верхней одежды в течении пары часиков, то наступившая в результате смерть из-за переохлаждения будет не плодом каммы, а естественным процессом замерзания.


Ну тогда, например, рак мозга может быть вызван длительными разговорами по мобильному, а не кармой.

----------


## Топпер

Да, может.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, может.


Т.е. страдания существа не всегда плод кармы?

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну тогда, например, рак мозга может быть вызван длительными разговорами по мобильному, а не кармой.


А в силу чего мы получаем тело которое молжет болеть раком?

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. страдания существа не всегда плод кармы?


Не всегда. Например вы, прогуливаясь по крыше небоскрёба, решили спрыгнуть с него. В результате - разбились. Разве это камма?

----------

Хайам (05.02.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Не всегда. Например вы, прогуливаясь по крыше небоскрёба, решили спрыгнуть с него. В результате - разбились. Разве это камма?


А разве решение спрыгнуть - это не кармический плод?
Другое дело подскользнулась.

----------


## Dondhup

> Да, это может произойти в результате каммы. Но, с другой стороны, похолодание вызовет у всех ощущение холода. 
> И даже не только ощущения. Если вы прогуляетесь по Антарктиде без верхней одежды в течении пары часиков, то наступившая в результате смерть из-за переохлаждения будет не плодом каммы, а естественным процессом замерзания.


Я человек, а с пингивном все будет ок  :Smilie: 
Боги например вообщи могут не ощутить холода.

----------


## Топпер

> А в силу чего мы получаем тело которое молжет болеть раком?


Тело в результате каммы и, в некоторой степени, в  результате соединения родителей.
Обретение того или иного тела, как открывает двери для проявления той или иной каммы, так и действий среды обитания. При обретении тела проявляются первичные рупа дхаммы. Далее их существование обулавливает коридор воздействий. Но не означает, что только камма здесь принимает участие.



> III. Происхождение материальных явлений
> 1. Восемь контролирующих принципов материальных качеств, т.е. глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело, женский пол, мужской пол, жизнь или витальность, а также сердце-основа порождены деяниями.
> 
> 2. Подобным образом, общение телом или речью (которые известны как материальные качества общения или сообщения) порождены сознанием. Звук происходит из сезонных условий и сознания. Легкость, податливость, приспособляемость материи (которые, как сказано в Abhidhammattha-Sangaha, называются Vikara-rūpa или материальные качества пластичности) *порождены сезонными условиями* или физическими изменениями, *сознанием ума* и *пищей*. Сказано, что рождение, старость и смерть не порождены этими (материальными явлениями). (Но) сказано, что объединение и продолжающееся объединение порождено (четырьмя, т.е. *кармой, читтой, уту, ахарой*; так как одно явление образования материи называется двумя именами - объединением и продолжающимся объединением, термин Santati в этой связи есть не продолжение того, что объединилось, а само явление объединения). Остальные девять типов материальных качеств (также) порождены *сезонными условиями, сознанием, пищей (и двадцатью пятью видами хорошей и плохой) кармы* (или деяний, принадлежащих жизни в камалоке и рупалоке).
> 
> Буддхадатта

----------


## Топпер

> А разве решение спрыгнуть - это не кармический плод?
> Другое дело подскользнулась.


Не в коем случае. Если бы такое решение было каммическим плодом, невозможно было бы достичь Ниббаны. Жизнь была бы полностью обусловлена прошлыми деяниями и не было бы места свободе воли.

А вот если подскользнулись - это может быть плодом каммы.

Всё, ушёл до вечера.

----------

Neroli (05.02.2009), Pavel (06.02.2009), Хайам (05.02.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> А вот если подскользнулись - это может быть плодом каммы.


Мне трудно представить какой именно каммы плод. Я кого-то когда-то подскользнула?

----------


## Топпер

> Мне трудно представить какой именно каммы плод. Я кого-то когда-то подскользнула?


Видимо, были кровельщиком и оставили на крыше много неудобных выступов  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

Во-первых, дост. Ньянапоника переводит фрагмент Сивака-сутты без "entire","полностью","только":

'Whatever a person experiences, be it pleasure, pain or neither-pain-nor-pleasure, all that is caused by previous action.'

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....021.nypo.html

Что совпадает с Девадаха-суттой.

Во-вторых,
везде сказано одно и то же - sabbaṃ taṃ pubbekatahetū , если смотреть Сивака-сутту по Чхаттха Сангаяне, которой больше доверия:

http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/

В-третьих, Ваше объяснение:




> Видно, что имеется ввиду, что все виды чувств, только благодаря прошлым поступкам. На это Будда возражает, что это противоречит их собственному опыту (у них нет опыта, чтоб так утверждать) и общественному мнению. А на самом деле не только благодаря прошлым поступкам, а возможны восемь причин (включая каммавипака). Увтерждения, что эти причины взаимоисключающие - нет.
> 
> Пример из жизни, у машины помят бампер так как когда водитель был пьян он врезался в дерево. Почему помят бампер? 1) Из-за дерева, 2) потому-что врезались, 3) автомобиль съехал с дороги, 4) водитель был пьян. Таким образом то, что водитель был пьян вовсе не противоречит тому, что бампер помяло дерево. И, то и другое - причины помятости. Нельзя утверждать, что бампер помят только из-за пьянства, так как играли и другие факторы.


основывается на слове"entire", "полностью", "только".

Но во всех трех местах на пали сказано одно и то же, и переводится дост. Тханиссаро в частности, без "entire"

В-четвертых,




> Таким образом если не приписывать утверждению Будды, что эти причины взаимоисключающие, нельзя делать вывод, что карма не является причиной во всех случаях.


Но Будда говорит, что *определенные виды чувств, возникают из-за расстройства желчи,* это можно узнать на опыте, и это считается истинным в мире. То же самое относительно всего остального, включая смену сезонов и *каммавипаку*, *т.е. плодоношение кармы, результат кармы.*  Значит, следуя логике сутты, результат кармы является *одной из возможных причин чувств*, но может и не быть ей, так как тогда *не было бы смысла в этом перечислении.* *Т.е. ощущение от результата каммы это не то же, что ощущение от расстройства желчи, не то же, что ощущение от смены сезонов*. А сказано, что расстройство желчи вызывает определенные виды чувств. Не расстройство желчи и результат каммы. Будда специально говорит, что нужно различать каждую из причин.

Тем более отрицается как раз доктрина о том, что все является следствием каммы.

Перевод дост. Ньянапоники:

"Produced by (disorders of the) bile, there arise, Sivaka, certain kinds of feelings. That this happens, can be known by oneself; also in the world it is accepted as true. Produced by (disorders of the) phlegm... of wind... of (the three) combined... by change of climate... by adverse behavior... by injuries... by the results of Kamma — (through all that), Sivaka, there arise certain kinds of feelings. That this happens can be known by oneself; also in the world it is accepted as true.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....021.nypo.html

дост. Тханисаро:

"There are cases where some feelings arise based on phlegm... based on internal winds... based on a combination of bodily humors... from the change of the seasons... from uneven2 care of the body... from harsh treatment... from the result of kamma.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....021.than.html

В-пятых,




> Как мы знаем карма бывает старая и новая, кроме прошлой кармы существует и новая карма, новые поступки.


Но новая камма это не каммавипака, а это *намеренные поступки*.

В-шестых,

дост. Дхамманандо, очень образованный тхеравадинский бхиккху, знаток пали и преподаватель курсов по Тхераваде из монастыря Wat Benjamabophitr, Bangkok, Thailand, пишет в ответ на вопрос последователя как раз тибетского буддизма, у которого представление о принципе каммы расходится с тхеравадинским:

In the Theravāda most things arise due to factors other than kamma. In this regard you'll find the Theravādin account of kamma rather different from what you're likely to have learned from Tibetan sources. The Theravāda was among the Indian Buddhist schools which went for "kammic minimalism", i.e. attributing only a rather narrow range of phenomena to kamma, whereas the Tibetans derived their conception of kamma from the "kammic maximalist" schools.

http://www.dhammawheel.com/viewtopic.php?p=3478#p3478

"В Тхераваде большинство явлений возникает в следствие других факторов, чем камма. В этом отношении вы найдёте тхеравадинское понимание каммы достаточно отличающимся от того, что вы вероятно могли почерпнуть из тибетских источников. Тхеравада была среди тех школ индийского буддизма, которые стремились к "каммическому минимализму", т.е. приписыванию только довольно узкого круга явлений камме, тогда как тибетцы вывели свою концепцию каммы из школ "каммического максимализма"."

В-седьмых, там, по-моему, нужно обратить внимание что Будда *опровергает* *конкретное представление, конкретный взгляд.* Из-за которого и началось это обсуждение.

В-восьмых, вообще приблизительное представление о камме в Тхераваде можно получить по этим двум ссылкам:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,446.0.html
http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=8930

----------

Pavel (06.02.2009), Skyku (09.02.2009)

----------


## Echo

На мой непросветленный взгляд процесс восприятия упрощенно выглядит примерно так:
В зависимости от того как человек видит мир у него возникает ответная реакция (приятное/неприятное), коя, к примеру, при повторении преобразовывается в привычку (карма)и начинает влиять на то как человек видит мир. Типа круг замкнулся.
Пример цитатой:



> ...Представь себе, скажем... Что ты стоишь на Новом Арбате и смотришь на два припаркованных у казино автомобиля. По виду они почти одинаковые - черные и длинные. Ну, может быть, один чуть ниже и длиннее. Представила?
>       - Да, - сказала Гера.
>       - Когда ты замечаешь разницу в форме кузова и фар, отличие в звуке мотора и рисунке шин - это работает ум «А». А когда ты видишь два «мерса», один из которых гламурный, потому что это дорогущая модель прошлого года, а другой - срачный ацтой, потому что на таком еще Березовский ездил в баню к генералу Лебедю, и в наши дни его можно взять за пятнадцать грин - это работает ум «Б»


Реальность сформированная умом б (из цитаты) это однозначно кармическое видение.

*Вопрос упирается в то, насколько силен вклад привычки (кармы) в формировании оркужающей действительности.*
Другими словами является ли интерпретация созданная умом а также кармическим видением?
Или же: формирует ли кармическое видение окружающий физический мир?

----------


## Echo

> Не в коем случае. Если бы такое решение было каммическим плодом, невозможно было бы достичь Ниббаны.


Почему?



> Жизнь была бы полностью обусловлена прошлыми деяниями и не было бы места свободе воли.


Обусловлена не жизнь, а реакция живого существа на те или иные причины и условия.
Хотя я считаю больше, сами причины и условия тоже кармически обусловлены.
А про свободу воли тут уже есть с десяток бойких тем, давайте ее пока оставим в покое.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Не всегда. Например вы, прогуливаясь по крыше небоскрёба, решили спрыгнуть с него. В результате - разбились. Разве это камма?


Спрыгнули - намеренный поступок, падение и смерть - его следствие.
Ведь Будда не утверждал, что карма плодоносит только в следующих жизнях. Она может плодоносить и в этой жизни.

----------


## Tiop

> По поводу опровержения Буддой утверждения, что "все виды чувств только благодаря прошлым поступкам", оно, как ни странно и как некоторым ни хочется, не означает, что всё чувства не результат кармы.


По всей видимости - означает.




> А то меня уже в распространении ложных взглядов, требующего бана, обвинили


Ваше утверждение ложное.

----------


## До

> Во-первых, дост. Ньянапоника переводит фрагмент Сивака-сутты без "entire","полностью","только"


1. Видимо так досточтимый Тханиссаро перевел _sabbantam/sabbam tam_, благо у него (у sabba) есть такое значение (entire). Сложность вероятно в том к чему его отнести - к ощущениям (все ощущения) или к прошлым поступкам (только прошлые поступки). Но тут нужно искать специалиста по грамматике пали. Слово sabba есть во всех упомянутых суттах.

2. Думаю самое главное на что стоит обратить внимание, и что на мой взгляд не допускает разночтений, это _pubbekata_: pubbe (в прошлой жизни) + kata (сделано). Таким образом речь однозначно идет только о поступках из прошлой жизни.

В словаре PTS у _pubbe_ все значения только о прошлой жизни: http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:2944.pali

Все ли чувства  в нашей жизни из-за поступков в _предыдущей_? Явно нет. Думаю и Dondup такого не утверждал.

Когда Будда уже сам перечисляет весемь настоящих причин, он не упоминает среди них _pubbekata_, а говорит _kammavipaka_. Это вполне логично, так как не только поступки из прошлой жизни приносят плод, но все поступки приносят плод.

3. Мой пример с бампером показывает, что среди причин есть взаимосвязь и если специально не сказано, что причины _взаимоисключающие_, то _нельзя_ утверждать, что может быть мли только эта причина, или только другая.

В Sivaka Sutta такого *не утверждается*, следовательно камма вполне может относиться и к другим причинам чувств. Не сказано, что причиной является только одна из восьми причин, а сказано что есть восемь причин включая камму, а считать, что чувства зависят только от "сделанного в прошлой жизни" это ошибка.




> Значит, следуя логике сутты, результат кармы является *одной из возможных причин чувств*, но может и не быть ей, так как тогда *не было бы смысла в этом перечислении.*. *Т.е. результат каммы это не то же, что расстройство желчи, не то же, что смена сезонов*. А сказано, что расстройство желчи вызывает определенные виды чувств. Не расстройство желчи и результат каммы. Будда специально говорит, что нужно различать каждую из причин.


4. К сожалению перечисление не указывает на то, что они взаимоисключающие.
У древних людей было различение причин (hetu) на два вида: samanantarahetu (непостредственная причина), paramparahetu (отдалённая причина). Непостредственная причина, это как у семени и побега, а отдалённая как у семени и плода. Тоесть древние люди вполне себе моли позволить не понимать причины как исключающие друг друга.

5. Что в сутте действительно работает против того, что у всего есть каммическая причина, так это не перечисление, а утверждение, что определённые чувства возникают как каммавипака. "_There are cases where some feelings arise from the result of kamma._" (У Nyanaponika "certain kinds"). Тоесть можно предположить, что есть такие ощущения у которых причина не камма. На пали там кстати говорится не причина (_hetu_), а _kammavipàkajànipi kho sivaka idhekaccàni vedayitàni uppajjanti_: idh+ (idha здесь?) ekaccani (определённые) чувства uppajjati/uppajjana (возникают). Не совсем ясно, что такое jAnipi, может кто прояснит?

К тому-же если понимать _каммавипака_ относящимся только к прошлой жизни (т.е. как синоним _пуббаката_), то тогда вообще нет никакой сложности - вполне логично, что не все чувства возникают из-за поступков _прошлой_ жизни, ведь есть еще поступки _этой_ жизни.




> Но новая камма это не каммавипака, а это *намеренные поступки*.


Но у новых поступков тоже есть плод (випака). Плод может вызревать не только в будущей жизни, но и в этой.




> В-седьмых, там, по-моему, нужно обратить внимание что Будда *опровергает* *конкретное представление, конкретный взгляд.* Из-за которого и началось это обсуждение.


Да. И этот взгляд - что только поступки прошлых жизней являются причиной всех видов чувств.

----------

Клим Самгин (09.06.2010)

----------


## Tiop

> 5. Что в сутте действительно работает против того, что у всего есть каммическая причина


До, я изменил своё сообщение, как раз уточнив это.

----------


## Tiop

> Но у новых поступков тоже есть плод (випака). Плод может вызревать не только в будущей жизни, но и в этой.


И это тоже каммавипака. И соответственно, не все ощущения это каммавипака.

----------


## Tiop

> 1. Видимо так досточтимый Тханиссаро перевел sabbantam/sabbam tam, благо у него (у sabba) есть такое значение (entire). Сложность вероятно в том к чему его отнести - к ощущениям (все ощущения) или к прошлым поступкам (только прошлые поступки). Но тут нужно искать специалиста по грамматике пали. Слово sabba есть во всех упомянутых суттах.


дост. Тханиссаро в Девадаха-сутте (которая Mn.101) перевел то же sabbaṃ taṃ pubbekatahetū как  

"all is caused by what was done in the past."

----------


## Tiop

> 4. К сожалению перечисление не указывает на то, что они взаимоисключающие.


Вот что указывает:




> *Т.е. ощущение от результата каммы это не то же, что ощущение от расстройства желчи, не то же, что ощущение от смены сезонов*.


и именно перечисление здесь имеет значение.

----------


## Tiop

> 4. К сожалению перечисление не указывает на то, что они взаимоисключающие.
> У древних людей было различение причин (hetu) на два вида: samanantarahetu (непостредственная причина), paramparahetu (отдалённая причина). Непостредственная причина, это как у семени и побега, а отдалённая как у семени и плода. Тоесть древние люди вполне себе моли позволить не понимать причины как исключающие друг друга.


Я не очень понял, что это объясняет. Ну есть непосредственная причина, есть отдаленная. Это же не означает что результат каммы и расстройство желчи не разные вещи. И ощущения от них разные вещи.

----------


## Tiop

> Слово sabba есть во всех упомянутых суттах.


Во всех упомянутых суттах одно и то же выражение. Которое и сам дост. Тханиссаро перодит как "все что испытывает". Так он переводит в Девадаха-сутте (Мн.101).

----------


## Tiop

> 2. Думаю самое главное на что стоит обратить внимание, и что на мой взгляд не допускает разночтений, это pubbekata: pubbe (в прошлой жизни) + kata (сделано). Таким образом речь однозначно идет только о поступках из прошлой жизни.


По поводу пуббеката нужно ещё посмотреть, палийский текст тоже сейчас нет времени смотреть, но точно, по-моему, что это не главное. Главное здесь всё-таки наверное то, что, каммавипака и ощущения от неё  не является сменой сезонов, с ощущениями от неё. Ощущения от этих двух явлений - разные вещи.* Также и с остальными причинами. Таким образом не всё что человек испытывает это результат каммы.*

----------


## Топпер

> Почему?


Потому, что тогда плод полностью обуславливал бы дальнейшие действия. Тогда можно было бы сказать: "я вор, потому, что у меня такая камма - быть вором" И не быть вором было бы невозможно.



> Обусловлена не жизнь, а реакция живого существа на те или иные причины и условия.


Реакция частично обусловлена.



> Спрыгнули - намеренный поступок, падение и смерть - его следствие.
> Ведь Будда не утверждал, что карма плодоносит только в следующих жизнях. Она может плодоносить и в этой жизни.


Вопрос: вы подбросили вверх камень. Он падает вниз потому, что у вас такая камма? Или у меня, смотрящего на то, как вы подбрасываете камень? Или у камня камма упасть вниз?



> Спрыгнули - намеренный поступок, падение и смерть - его следствие.
> Ведь Будда не утверждал, что карма плодоносит только в следующих жизнях. Она может плодоносить и в этой жизни.


Здесь прыжок и смерть не есть действия каммы. Можно подумать, что если бы камма у вас была хорошая вы бы не разбились, а полетели вверх.
Действительно, есть виды каммы (ditthadhammavedaniya kamma), которая даёт плод в этой жизни. Но отношения прыжок с небоскрёба - смерть не относятся к этой категории. К данному виду каммы относится, например случай, когда вы пожертвовали кому-либо деньги, а потом, неожиданно выигрываете в лотерею крупную сумму. Вот это созревание плодов каммы в этой жизни.
Камма вообще не описывает действие физических или химических законов напрямую.

----------

YanYas (06.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Болезнь сама по себе не обязательно вызывает неприятные ощущения. Многие болезни происходят скрытно (с нейтральными ощущениями) или вовсе, связаны с приятными ощущениями (хоть это и редко). Кроме того, разные люди (это уже карма) имеют разные ощущения и разные отношения к этим ощущениям, да еще и разные в разное время.

----------

Add (06.02.2009), Монферран (07.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому, что тогда плод полностью обуславливал бы дальнейшие действия. Тогда можно было бы сказать: "я вор, потому, что у меня такая камма - быть вором" И не быть вором было бы невозможно.


Если рассмотреть слегка глубже, то все не так очевидно.
Что значит быть вором? Это значит испытывать определенные устремления и попадать в определенные ситуации (по причине других устремлений и неведения результатов реализации этих устремлений)
То есть стремление чем-либо обладать, иметь представления о том, что кто-то этим обладает незаслуженно (случайно или в следствие неправильной жизни) и оказываться в условиях, когда это можно присвоить.
Сами по себе подобные устремления, представления и условия могут возникать у многих живых существ, но при этом не созревать в необходимой последовательности, связываясь в необходимую реализацию.
Таким образом, созревая по отдельности, карма вора присутствует, но реализации этой кармы не происходит.

----------

Add (06.02.2009), Монферран (07.01.2022), Тарасов (11.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

есть ощущения и есть страдания от испытывания ощущений. Одна и та же жара (или мороз) - страдание для одного и удовольствие для другого человека. А кому-то до фонаря. Ситуация - одна и та же, ощущения у всех примерно одинаковы, а вот страдания / удовольствия у всех разные.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ваше утверждение ложное.


Наверно вот это ""Модераторы, почему Дондупу позволяется распространять заблуждения????!!! "" мне просто приснилось  :Smilie: 
Ладно я не в обиде.

----------


## Dondhup

> есть ощущения и есть страдания от испытывания ощущений. Одна и та же жара (или мороз) - страдание для одного и удовольствие для другого человека. А кому-то до фонаря. Ситуация - одна и та же, ощущения у всех примерно одинаковы, а вот страдания / удовольствия у всех разные.


Возможно разница позиций связана с различными воззрениями на Прадждняпармиту.
Я слышал от своих Учителей что,
Для людей - река это поток воды, для рыб - мир, для богов - река нектара, для прета - река нечистот, для жителей горячих адов - река огня.

Правда источник привести не могу, запамятовал.

----------


## Топпер

> Таким образом, созревая по отдельности, карма вора присутствует, но реализации этой кармы не происходит.


Это и говорит о наличии свободы воли. О том, что камма не жёстко обуславливает *все* дальнейшие действия.

----------


## ullu

> Вопрос: вы подбросили вверх камень. Он падает вниз потому, что у вас такая камма? Или у меня, смотрящего на то, как вы подбрасываете камень? Или у камня камма упасть вниз?


Верх и низ - разьве это не кармическое видение?

----------


## Топпер

Это пространственные координаты. Вы думаете, если у вас будет иное "кармическое видение" (термин то какой) то камень полетит в ином направлении, нежели увижу я?

----------

YanYas (06.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

Конечно камень будет двигаться в каком-то направлении, ( хотя это тоже все зависит от кармического видения ), но будет ли это верх или низ я не смогу определить, если в моем мировоззрении отсутствуют понятия о вертикальной оси координат.

Например камни летящие в открытом космосе, куда они движутся, вверх или вниз?

----------


## Топпер

Давайте не будем про космос. Разберёмся сначала с тем примером, который я привёл.

----------


## ullu

> Не в коем случае. Если бы такое решение было каммическим плодом, невозможно было бы достичь Ниббаны.


Почему? Разьве карма это что-то неизменное? 
По моему выходит наоборот, если решение не обусловлено кармой, то именно тогда невозможно достичь нирваны, поскольку благие действия не обязательно проносили бы благие плоды, поскольку существовали бы ещё другие причины, которые обуславливали бы плод.
Но ведь плод обусловлен только собственными действиями, иначе нет смысла совершать благие действия и отказываться от не благих.

----------


## ullu

> Давайте не будем про космос. Разберёмся сначала с тем примером, который я привёл.


Тогда мы уйдет в сторону от моего возражения.

----------


## Топпер

И хорошо. Потому, как ваше возражение выходит за рамки моего вопроса.
Взаимоотношения систем небесной механики на дорелятивистских скоростях к теме топика в любом случае не относится.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Верх и низ - разьве это не кармическое видение?


Любое видение, это не результат каммы. Это результат жажды, пристрастия, неудовлетворенности, рожденных неведением.

----------

YanYas (06.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Еще примерю Для людей скала а для божеств - дворец.

----------


## ullu

> И хорошо. Потому, как ваше возражение выходит за рамки моего вопроса.
> Взаимоотношения систем небесной механики на дорелятивистских скоростях к теме топика в любом случае не относится.


Это был пример для того что бы проиллюстировать что верх и низ это просто понятия , обусловленные кармическим видением. Так же как и камень, летит, подбросил и я.
И имеет к теме непосредственное отношение и не выходит за рамки вашего вопроса.

----------


## ullu

> Любое видение, это не результат каммы. Это результат жажды, пристрастия, неудовлетворенности, рожденных неведением.


А карма это разьве не обусловленность ума всем этим?

----------


## Топпер

> Это был пример для того что бы проиллюстировать что верх и низ это просто понятия , обусловленные кармическим видением. Так же как и камень, летит, подбросил и я.
> И имеет к теме непосредственное отношение и не выходит за рамки вашего вопроса.


Пока вы ничего не продемонстрировали, кроме софистической уловки.
Мы оба прекрасно понимаем, что такое "верх" и "низ" в русском языке. При чём здесь кармическое видение?
Мы оба стоим на земле. Продемострируйте мне вариант когда подброшеный камень не возвращается на землю.

----------


## ullu

> Пока вы ничего не продемонстрировали, кроме софистической уловки.
> Мы оба прекрасно понимаем, что такое "верх" и "низ" в русском языке. При чём здесь кармическое видение?
> Мы оба стоим на земле. Продемострируйте мне вариант когда подброшеный камень не возвращается на землю.


Как же я могу продемонстрировать его, если для этого нужно изменить ваше кармическое видение да и мое тоже?
Но то, что в этой жизни камни летают только сверху вниз не отменяет того, что все это обусловлено не внешними причинами, а собственным восприятием.

----------

Тарасов (11.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Давайте рассмотрим с точки зрения логики.
> Если утверждать что живое существо может испытывать приятные или неприятное ощущение не в силу совершенных им поступков на уровне тела-речи-ума, то получается что живое существо можно испытывать такие ощущения ибо в силу поступков другого живого существа либо без причины, как либо связанно с ним. Это утверждение на мой взгляд в корне противоречит учению о взаимообусловленном существовании и закону кармы.


Dondhup, Вы предложили рассмотреть с точки зрения логики, а сами рассматриваете с точки зрения соответствия Вашему пониманию Учения. Определитесь с методом рассмотрения более однозначно.

Если использовать логический метод рассмотрения, то совершенно очевидно, что приятные или неприятные ощущения достигаются путем внешнего вмешательства и могут быть получены без каких-либо речевых, мысленных или физических действий испытуемого. Так давно известны химические вещества, которые вызывают прогнозируемые ощущения и даже желания, введя которые в организм человека (даже если он находится без сознания или против его воли) можно получить любой извне прогнозируемый эмоциональный эффект. Ощущение приятного и неприятного - это кратковременное, неустойчивое ощущение, которое может быть обусловленно как психологическими факторами (на ментальном уровне достигается необходимый химический фон организма) или на физическом уровне (путем создания химического фона в организме достигается желаемый ментальный уровень восприятия). 

В этом логически проявляется ВАИМОобусловленное возникновение человека как психофизического организма.

----------


## Топпер

> Как же я могу продемонстрировать его, если для этого нужно изменить ваше кармическое видение да и мое тоже?
> Но то, что в этой жизни камни летают только сверху вниз не отменяет того, что все это обусловлено не внешними причинами, а собственным восприятием.


А вы не думали над тем, что в таком случае, это может быть обусловлено не кармическим восприятием, а желанием господа бога? 
Или может быть, камни просто испытывают отвращение перед полётами. И поэтому стараются как можно скорее вернуться обратно на землю. Если бы не это, то они бы могли летать. Просто я сейчас не мону найти камня, который не испытывает отвращения.

Ваши аргументы из этой же серии.

----------

YanYas (06.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А карма это разьве не обусловленность ума всем этим?


Любая обусловленность есть не результат каммы, но результат изначального неведения, неудовлетворенности, проявляющейся в жажде быть\ощущать (что, впринцыпе, одно). Некоторые мои мысли по этому поводу можно прочитать у меня в профиле, но на истину не претендую.

----------


## Dondhup

"Если использовать логический метод рассмотрения, то совершенно очевидно, что приятные или неприятные ощущения достигаются путем внешнего вмешательства и могут быть получены без каких-либо речевых, мысленных или физических действий испытуемого."

Совершенно не очевидно.

----------


## Pavel

> Лично мне не очень понятно как что-то может быть не следствием кармы.
> Мне уже много раз тут это говорили, но я все равно не могу понять как такое может быть.


Ullu, очень просто. Только заранее прошу правильно меня понять. Если я Вам сейчас скажу, что вы дура полная. поэтому и не можете понять, как такое может быть - это Ваша карма такое выслушивать или Ваша карма на такое реагировать (иметь соответствующую карме отношение к услышанному)?

Теперь можно вернуться и к морозу. Если теплокровный живой организм фукционирует таким образом, что лишь в неком температурном диапазоне способен сохранять деяспособность, то это Ваша карма или Ваша карма иметь к этому некое эмоциональное отношение?

Закон кармы - это не внешняя сила, действующая на Вас неким образом, а наблюдение Вами некой причинноследственной закономерности, и это наблюдение обусловлено целью. Если Вы поймете цель возникновения наблюдения за причинами и следствиями в контексте разделения их на блание и неблагие, то поймете и то, что есть много влияющих на человека факторов, которые находятся вне описания законом кармы.

В какой-то из тем приводились слова не помню какого из Учителей о том, что "если Вы идете по улице и Вас жестоко избивают, то это может быть следствием Вашей кармы, а может и не быть таковым." Подумайте над этим на таком мною предложенном примере. Если кто-то поздно ночью идет по улице и его бьет грабитель по голове бейсбольной битой, то... То, что на человека напали вполне является следствием его поступков, обусловленных его кармой (беспечность). Но является ли следствием его кармы то, что его ударили именно по голове, а не по ногам? Является ли следствием его кармы то, что его ударили пименно бейсбольной битой, а не ножом?

----------

YanYas (06.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> "Если использовать логический метод рассмотрения, то совершенно очевидно, что приятные или неприятные ощущения достигаются путем внешнего вмешательства и могут быть получены без каких-либо речевых, мысленных или физических действий испытуемого."
> 
> Совершенно не очевидно.


Это лишь для того, кто не имеет соответствующего личного опыта.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Это лишь для того, кто не имеет соответствующего личного опыта.


Спорный вопрос. Я думаю наоборот.

Все что происходит снами результат наших действий а не внешних причин.
По сути это состояние ума. Противоречие между внешним и внутренним то же наше восприятие.

Все дхармы лишены собственной самосущнсоти, все объекты лишены собственно самосущнсовти.

Сансара тождественна нирване, это - состояние ума.
Измените свой ум и огонь не сожгет ваше тело а стена не будет приградой.

Будду невозможно удить даже помести в эпицентр ядерного взрыва.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Будду невозможно удить даже помести в эпицентр ядерного взрыва.


Если я правильно понимаю, то Будду невозможно убить потому, что его невозможно *поместить* в эпицентр ядерного взрыва, а не потому, что на него якобы не действуют законы физики. Даже простой камень ранил Будду. Да и тело его на Земле удерживалось не благодаря его сверхспособностям, а благодаря гравитации.

----------

YanYas (06.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> А вы не думали над тем, что в таком случае, это может быть обусловлено не кармическим восприятием, а желанием господа бога? 
> Или может быть, камни просто испытывают отвращение перед полётами. И поэтому стараются как можно скорее вернуться обратно на землю. Если бы не это, то они бы могли летать. Просто я сейчас не мону найти камня, который не испытывает отвращения.
> 
> Ваши аргументы из этой же серии.


Так и ваши из той же.
Потому что вы не можете сказать, что это не результат обусловленного видения, ведь вы не можете изменить свое видение и предоставить тот же самый результат.
Зато у меня хоть тексты есть, подтверждающие .

----------


## ullu

> Любая обусловленность есть не результат каммы, но результат изначального неведения, неудовлетворенности, проявляющейся в жажде быть\ощущать (что, впринцыпе, одно). Некоторые мои мысли по этому поводу можно прочитать у меня в профиле, но на истину не претендую.


А карма это разьве не обусловленность ума всем этим

----------


## ullu

> Теперь можно вернуться и к морозу. Если теплокровный живой организм фукционирует таким образом, что лишь в неком температурном диапазоне способен сохранять деяспособность, то это Ваша карма или Ваша карма иметь к этому некое эмоциональное отношение?


Моя карма видеть этот теплокровный организм, считать его реально существующим, считать его страдания реальными, считать, что существует вообще некий организм, считать что существую некая я, которая очень переживает за этот тпелокровный организм, считать что проблема в холоде и эмоционально на все это реагировать.
Сохранение дееспособности организма, если таковой продолжает после всего того реально существовать,  не моя карма. 
Речь шла о том, что все что происходит с человеком это результат его собственной кармы, поскольку в заголовке топика написано ощущения, а ощущения не могут происходить с кем-то другим и быть при этом моими ощущениями.




> Закон кармы - это не внешняя сила, действующая на Вас неким образом, а наблюдение Вами некой причинноследственной закономерности, и это наблюдение обусловлено целью. Если Вы поймете цель возникновения наблюдения за причинами и следствиями в контексте разделения их на блание и неблагие, то поймете и то, что есть много влияющих на человека факторов, которые находятся вне описания законом кармы.


Закон не может быть наблюдением, подберите другое слово , тогда и смысл изменится .



> В какой-то из тем приводились слова не помню какого из Учителей о том, что "если Вы идете по улице и Вас жестоко избивают, то это может быть следствием Вашей кармы, а может и не быть таковым." Подумайте над этим на таком мною предложенном примере. Если кто-то поздно ночью идет по улице и его бьет грабитель по голове бейсбольной битой, то... То, что на человека напали вполне является следствием его поступков, обусловленных его кармой (беспечность). Но является ли следствием его кармы то, что его ударили именно по голове, а не по ногам? Является ли следствием его кармы то, что его ударили пименно бейсбольной битой, а не ножом?


Является, потмоу что больше ничего нет, что может обусловить появление этого человека в данный момент времени в данном месте, где одновременно есть бандит, бита и нож.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если я правильно понимаю, то Будду невозможно убить потому, что его невозможно *поместить* в эпицентр ядерного взрыва, а не потому, что на него якобы не действуют законы физики. Даже простой камень ранил Будду. Да и тело его на Земле удерживалось не благодаря его сверхспособностям, а благодаря гравитации.


Это различие воззрений.
Камень ранил Будды только потому что он сам это показал для подволимых. Будда обладает всезнанием и всеведением и мог бы легко не идти в том месте где Девадатта сбросил на него камень.

Что касается законов физики то они тоже пуст от самосущзнсоти, с точки зрения них тело йогина не может раствориться в свете, или при ударе саблей й тело должно быть разрублено а о прохождении сквозь стены например и речи быть не может.
Но факты показывают нам обратное. 

Если Будда съест цианистый калий то во рут тот правратится в амириу и не будет ядом. То же с атомной бомбой или радиацией.

Будда может без ущерба для себя находиться в авичи, что по сути то ж ядерный взрыв.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Все что происходит снами результат наших действий а не внешних причин.


Наше становление - результат неведения и каммы (как единой взаимозависимой причины). Смерть же является не результатом каммы, но результатом закона непостоянства (аничча). Болезненные (или безболезненные) ощущения при смерти вполне могут быть результатом каммы, но смерть - не камма. Как и рождение. Причина ему (становлению) - неведение, а не камма.




> Сансара тождественна нирване, это - состояние ума.


В таком случае по-Вашему выходит, что Ниббана - непостоянна и приходяща. Потому что ум имеет начало (становление\рождение) и конец (смерть).

Тут Будда говорит о Патиччасамуппаде: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....061.than.html
Он говорит о возникновении того, что называется умом, интеллектом, сознанием, и об их прекращении. Он говорит о том, что в уме и сознании вообще нужно разочароваться (практика приводит к этому), а не о том, что нужно лелеять какое-то состояние ума или сознания.




> *Монахи, зная, что Дхарма похожа на плот, оставляйте даже (умелые) качества (дхаммы), не говоря уже об остальных.*
> © Будда Шакьямуни


http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn22.htm (проверил на пали: Kullåpamaü vo bhikkhave dhammaü desitaü àjànantehi dhammàpi vo pahàtabbà, pageva adhammà). Хотя есть версия перевода, где dhamma перевели как Учение.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А карма это разьве не обусловленность ума всем этим


Как карма может быть обусловлена умом, когда ум сам обусловлен кармой? Они обы является следствием другого, а не сами себя. И другое это ничто иное, как непостижение Четырех Благородных Истин.

----------


## Dondhup

"Наше становление - результат неведения и каммы (как единой взаимозависимой причины). Смерть же является не результатом каммы, но результатом закона непостоянства (аничча). Болезненные (или безболезненные) ощущения при смерти вполне могут быть результатом каммы, но смерть - не камма. Как и рождение. Причина ему (становлению) - неведение, а не камма."

Вы не путайте одно с другим. Неведения относительно пустоты нашей само сущности  является причиной аффектов, аффекты приводят к накоплению кармы и к ее проявлению.
Соответственно в общем случае любое приятное или неприятное  ощущение которое мы испытываем возникает в силу причин и условий, связанных с нашими поступками и нашим состоянием ума. Не будет в сознании неведения карма не будет проявляется.  


"В таком случае по-Вашему выходит, что Ниббана - непостоянна и приходяща. Потому что ум имеет начало (становление\рождение) и конец (смерть)."
Ум не имеет начало и конеца, поток сознания без начален и бесконечен. При достижении состояния Будды поток сознания освобождается от неведения но не прекращается.

Ту цитату которую вы привели из сутры либо неправильно от комментировали либо неправильно приведи.

Интеллект вообще не тождественен уму, это концептуальное мышление, Будда например воспринимает реальность внекоцептуально.

Если Вы считате что ум может возникнуть, то вопрос в силу чего?
В силу внешних причин и условий? Но почему не 100 умом или почему он тогда вообще возникает, так же с прекращением смертью ума?

Подобные идеи только станут препятствие для практик Дхармы, ну а если умозрительными рассуждениями заниматься например о зубах вороны то это пустая трата времени.

У меня на то времени нет, я и так слишком ленив  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Закон не может быть наблюдением, подберите другое слово , тогда и смысл изменится ..


Значит организм у Вас лишь наблюдение, обсуловленное кармическим восприятием, а вот закон о взаимосвязи между тем, что Вы оцениваете как благой поступок и не благой поступок и тем, что Вы оцениваете как благое последствие и не благое последствие - это нечто, что "не может быть наблюдением"...? 

Удивлен.




> Является, *потмоу что* больше ничего нет, что может обусловить появление этого человека в данный момент времени в данном месте, где одновременно есть бандит, бита и нож.


Потрясающе! Значит теперь у нас есть "место, в котором есть бандит, бита и нож" и карма человека, которая его в это место приводит. Но вопрос стоял о выборе между головой и ногами и выборе между битой и ножом. Следовало бы указать минимум на 4 места: место в котором бандит бьет битой; место в котором бандит бьет ножом; место в котором бандит бьет по голове; место в котором бандит бьет по ногам.  

Вы что-нибудь знаете о существовании таких мест?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы не путайте одно с другим. Неведения относительно пустоты нашей само сущности  является причиной аффектов, аффекты приводят к накоплению кармы и к ее проявлению.
> Соответственно в общем случае любое приятное или неприятное  ощущение которое мы испытываем возникает в силу причин и условий, связанных с нашими поступками и нашим состоянием ума.


По-Вашему выходит, что Закон Непостоянства является лишь следствием кармы и сам по себе не существует.




> Ум не имеет начало и конеца, поток сознания без начален и бесконечен. При достижении состояния Будды поток сознания освобождается от неведения но не прекращается.
> 
> Ту цитату которую вы привели из сутры либо неправильно от комментировали либо неправильно приведи.


Должно быть Вы привязаны к тому, за что держались 14 лет. Я Вам могу за 10 мин найти 10 сутт (и еще хоть 50, если мало будет), где Будда говорит о полном прекращении сознания. О его непостоянной и приходящей природе.  Приводить десятки сутт не буду. В этих трех, где излагается потиччасамуппада, можно трижды узнать всё:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....061.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....005.than.html

*From the cessation of fabrications comes the cessation of consciousness.*
*And what is consciousness? These six are classes of consciousness: eye-consciousness, ear-consciousness, nose-consciousness, tongue-consciousness, body-consciousness, intellect-consciousness. This is called consciousness.*




> Если Вы считате что ум может возникнуть, то вопрос в силу чего?


Вы Потиччасамуппаду внимательно читали?
*From ignorance as a requisite condition come fabrications [стремление, тенденция воспринимать]. From fabrications as a requisite condition comes consciousness. From consciousness as a requisite condition comes name-&-form. From name-&-form as a requisite condition come the six sense media. (...)*
And what are the six sense media? These six are sense media: the eye-medium, the ear-medium, the nose-medium, the tongue-medium, the body-medium, the intellect-medium. These are called the six sense media.

Ум, как и все органы, возникает в силу "fabrications" (стремление, тенденция воспринимать что-либо в пределах 6 сфер чувственного). В силу тенденции воспринимать возникает сознание, от сознания происходит союз метального и физического (нама-рупа), а затем уже и сам ум (в процессе или после формирования мозга в утробе). Включается ум тогда, когда происходит контакт (с идеей) и его сознание (ума) активизируется.




> В силу внешних причин и условий?


Плохо читали Вы Патиччасамуппаду... В силу стремления, тенденции воспринимать что-либо в пределах 6 сфер чувственного и лалее по кругу.




> Но почему не 100 умом или почему он тогда вообще возникает, так же с прекращением смертью ума?


Не постигнуты Четыре Благородные Истины. Продолдает он находить радость в том, что является страданием. Продолжает он жаждать быть\воспринимать, или не быть. Не знает он другого. Он - результат этих причин и только за счет них и существует.




> Подобные идеи только станут препятствие для практик Дхармы (...)


Это, вообще-то, и есть Дхамма, которую нам Будда поведал (Вы бедь буддист?) и которую, вроде как, Махаяна в себя включила. А по некоторым данным даже превзошла (были и такие высказывания на этом форуме).




> У меня на то времени нет, я и так слишком ленив


В таком случае больше я Вам ни чем помочь не могу. С сегодняшнего дня существенно ограничиваю свое участие на форуме. Иногда он мешает. Больше думайте и читайте (Канон), читайте и думайте. Усердия Вам.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Во-первых, дост. Ньянапоника переводит фрагмент Сивака-сутты 
> 
> Но во всех трех местах на пали сказано одно и то же, и переводится дост. Тханиссаро в частности, без "entire"
> 
> Перевод дост. Ньянапоники:
> 
> ... 
> 
> дост. Тханисаро:
> ...


Вот эта тема является превосходным примером того, что все претензии некоторых школ на то, что они-де исповедуют «слово Татхагаты», абсолютно несостоятельны. То, что они исповедуют – *это переводы, объяснения и собственные интерпретации* уважаемых учителей Тхеравады (строго говоря, это относится ко всему своду сутт на пали). В этом свете все нападки на учение Махаяны выглядят просто нелепо.


P.S. Это не говоря уже о том, что при всем уважении к учителям Тхеравады, их все же очень трудно сравнить с Нагарджуной и Чандракирти.

----------


## Echo

> Потому, что тогда плод полностью обуславливал бы дальнейшие действия.


Ага, но мы ж не знаем как он именно бы обуславливал.



> Тогда можно было бы сказать: "я вор, потому, что у меня такая камма - быть вором" И не быть вором было бы невозможно.


Почему, если он в данный момент является вором он делает заключение что таковым и будет впредь? Просчитать, то каким именно образом обусловлена его жизнь он не в состоянии и ему остается только раслабиться и делать то что в его силах.
Точно также он мог сказать: я был вором, но теперь мне хочется исправится - такая моя кама.
Понимание обусловленности не рождает такой наивный фатализм поскольку он противоречит логике.


Вообще, конечно холивар получается снова. Можно долго спорить *являются ли события во сне полностью обусловлены умом спящего или же имеют и другие причины своего возникновения. Если оппонент не считает, что спящий вообще что-то там сновидит.* )
Вы Топпер, (ну и по возможности все остальные тхеравадины засветившиеся в этой теме) просто ответьте (мне интересно) где существуют остальные миры сансары и по какому принципу происходит инкарнация в том или ином мире? Это напрямую относится к теме, если что :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Классика жанра - новые серии "Страсти по Махаяне" -)

А по сабжу [текущего спора] конечно Махаяна никак не может объяснить как обходит патичча-самуппаду, ибо ум, простите - обусловленное явление и никакой "вечной умовости" или "незапятнанной сущности самого ума" (и т.д) в себе не несёт -)




> Проникнув в самый центр безличности, вы можете осознать всю полноту страдания. До этого момента вы отрицали то, что всё подвержено страданию. Это потому, что ваша иллюзия “я” требовала наличия хотя бы одного уголка существования, на который бы не распространялось страдание, некое небесное царство абсолютного счастья, будет ли это “изначальным умом”, “соединением с единым” или что чем-нибудь ещё, что могут предложить духовные фантазии. Всё остальное может быть страданием, но только не эта незапятнанная область, которую приберегает иллюзия “я” в качестве своего последнего “дома престарелых”. Но как только вы увидите абсолютную пустоту всех феноменов, как внешних, так и внутренних, то вам не нужен будет этот дом престарелых. Поддержание интереса к собственной продолжительности уничтожается. Отрицание подрывается. Теперь вы полностью соглашаетесь с чётким утверждением Будды о том, что все феномены подвержены страданию (“sabbe sankhārā dukkhā”) (Дхм 278), полностью, всецело, безо всяких исключений. 
> 
> Более того, видение тела и ума пустыми от постоянной сущности означает, что весь этот процесс целиком может прийти к безостаточному окончанию без потери чего-либо. Забавно наблюдать то, как многие искренние буддисты хотят оставить что-то для себя после просветления. Оставление чего-либо для себя называется “привязанностью”, даже если это привязанность к чему-то возвышенному. Однако, после вступления в поток, все подобные привязанности, что произрастают из взгляда о “я” наконец-таки уничтожаются. Вы осознаёте, что все переживания суть всего лишь феномены, возникающие из-за наличия причин, а потому однажды придут к полному угасанию. И это касается и ума и тела.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.02.2009), Fuerth (06.02.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Более того, видение тела и ума пустыми от постоянной сущности означает, что весь этот процесс целиком может прийти к безостаточному окончанию без потери чего-либо. Забавно наблюдать то, как многие искренние буддисты хотят оставить что-то для себя после просветления. Оставление чего-либо для себя называется “привязанностью”, даже если это привязанность к чему-то возвышенному. Однако, после вступления в поток, все подобные привязанности, что *произрастают из взгляда о “я”* наконец-таки уничтожаются. *Вы* осознаёте, что все переживания суть всего лишь феномены, возникающие из-за наличия причин, а потому однажды придут к полному угасанию. И это касается и ума и тела.


А что в это цитате подразумевается под *Вы*?

----------

Echo (06.02.2009), Гьямцо (06.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Как карма может быть обусловлена умом, когда ум сам обусловлен кармой? Они обы является следствием другого, а не сами себя. И другое это ничто иное, как непостижение Четырех Благородных Истин.


А карма это разьве не обусловленность ума всем этим?

----------


## ullu

> Значит организм у Вас лишь наблюдение, обсуловленное кармическим восприятием, а вот закон о взаимосвязи между тем, что Вы оцениваете как благой поступок и не благой поступок и тем, что Вы оцениваете как благое последствие и не благое последствие - это нечто, что "не может быть наблюдением"...? 
> 
> Удивлен.


организм - наблюдение??????
Возможно я была не в себе, когда это писала, не напишите ли где? 



> Потрясающе! Значит теперь у нас есть "место, в котором есть бандит, бита и нож" и карма человека, которая его в это место приводит. Но вопрос стоял о выборе между головой и ногами и выборе между битой и ножом. Следовало бы указать минимум на 4 места: место в котором бандит бьет битой; место в котором бандит бьет ножом; место в котором бандит бьет по голове; место в котором бандит бьет по ногам.  
> 
> Вы что-нибудь знаете о существовании таких мест?


Конечно, это тоже самое место, нож и бита ни чем не отличаются от ног и головы.
Вы встречаетесь с человеком, который в силу своей кармы научился бить битой по голове. А вы в силу своей кармы связаны именно с ним.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Классика жанра - новые серии "Страсти по Махаяне" -)
> А по сабжу [текущего спора] конечно Махаяна никак не может объяснить как обходит патичча-самуппаду, ибо ум, простите - обусловленное явление и никакой "вечной умовости" или "незапятнанной сущности самого ума" (и т.д) в себе не несёт -)


Даже на этом форуме двадцать раз уже объясняли.
Двадцать первый:
Действительно, ум (сознание) – обусловленное явление и зависит от причин. Причиной текущего момента сознания является предыдущий момент этого же сознания. Поскольку не существует причин и условий, которые могли бы прекратить, прервать этот поток сознания, он существует непрерывно (хотя сам по себе и непостоянен).

----------

Dondhup (06.02.2009)

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Dondup
> 
> Ум не имеет начало и конеца, поток сознания без начален и бесконечен. При достижении состояния Будды поток сознания освобождается от неведения но не прекращается.
> 
> 
> Должно быть Вы привязаны к тому, за что держались 14 лет. Я Вам могу за 10 мин найти 10 сутт (и еще хоть 50, если мало будет), где Будда говорит о полном прекращении сознания. О его непостоянной и приходящей природе.  Приводить десятки сутт не буду. В этих трех, где излагается потиччасамуппада, можно трижды узнать всё


А зачем нужны ваши 50 цитат о сознании, если речь идет о уме? Кроме сознания можно говорить о: а) _нама_ вообще, к которой относится и ниббана, б) орган ума - мано-дхату, это не элемент сознания (винняна-дхату), в) дхамма-дхату.




> Если я правильно понимаю, то Будду невозможно убить потому, что его невозможно поместить в эпицентр ядерного взрыва, а не потому, что на него якобы не действуют законы физики. Даже простой камень ранил Будду.


Если на Будду, как вы утверждаете, действуют законы физики, то почему его нельзя переместить в эпицентр ядерного взрыва? Не логично как-то.




> все  феномены подвержены страданию (“sabbe sankhārā dukkhā”) (Дхм 278), полностью, всецело, безо всяких исключений


Обычно феноменами называют все-таки дхаммы, а не все дхаммы подвержены страданию.




> Вопрос: вы подбросили вверх камень. Он падает вниз потому, что у вас такая камма? Или у меня, смотрящего на то, как вы подбрасываете камень? Или у камня камма упасть вниз?


Бросок камня, это намеренный поступок, следовательно обязан принести плод?




> Здесь прыжок и смерть не есть действия каммы.


Прыжок намеренный поступок?




> Можно подумать, что если бы камма у вас была хорошая вы бы не разбились, а полетели вверх.


Да, непосредственное следствие поступка видимо и как правило не является каммическим плодом.




> Действительно, есть виды каммы (ditthadhammavedaniya kamma), которая даёт плод в этой жизни. Но отношения прыжок с небоскрёба - смерть не относятся к этой категории. К данному виду каммы относится, например случай, когда вы пожертвовали кому-либо деньги, а потом, неожиданно выигрываете в лотерею крупную сумму. Вот это созревание плодов каммы в этой жизни.


Ваш пример про ditthadhammavedaniya kamma я понимаю так - согласно дхамме благой поступок даяния приносит благой плод богатства, следовательно плодом этого даяния в этой жизни можно ожидать какое-то богатство (не обязательно случайный выигрыш, но допустим). Это как я понимаю полностью правильно совершенный поступок дает полностью созревший соответствующий поступку плод. *Но*, жертвование могло быть не идеальным (с омрачениями или дано не архату), и следовательно давать не полный плод - богатство - а не полный, меньший, слабый, частичный, чуть-чуть влиять на что-то, просто какой-то небольшой благой плод. (Тем более ditthadhammavedaniya kamma считается очень слабой.) Следовательно и короче говоря - любой благой поступок пожертвования даст благой плод, но не обязательно в полную силу, маленькие плоды _то-же будут кармическими плодами в этой жизни_, нельзя их исключать из ditthadhammavedaniya kamma, только потому, что они не полные (напр. не богатство).




> Камма вообще не описывает действие физических или химических законов напрямую.


Такого вроде никто не утверждал.

----------

Dondhup (06.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"По-Вашему выходит, что Закон Непостоянства является лишь следствием кармы и сам по себе не существует."

Ага, концепции вообще сами по себе не существуют. Попробуйте предвтаить любой закон без живых существ  :Smilie: 


"Должно быть Вы привязаны к тому, за что держались 14 лет. Я Вам могу за 10 мин найти 10 сутт (и еще хоть 50, если мало будет), где Будда говорит о полном прекращении сознания. О его непостоянной и приходящей природе.  Приводить десятки сутт не буду. В этих трех, где излагается потиччасамуппада, можно трижды узнать всё:"

Давайте не будем обсуждать,  кто к чем привязан и кто за что держится.
Можно найти хоть 100  сутр, но кроме того необходимо правильно понимать их смысл. если Ваше понимание противоречит логике то оно неверно.
Вы уверены что в прочитанных Вами сутрах речь идет о всем потоке сознания который уничтожается навсегда, я уверен что нет. Поскольку эта идея противоречит том Учения которое я получал и более того проварена на практике -  Будды неоднократно проявляли свою активность в паринирване. И даже рождались среди нас. И Учение давали например Абхисамаяаланкару.
Хотя для Вас это не аргумент и для Вас это не Будды  :Smilie:  .


*From the cessation of fabrications comes the cessation of consciousness.*
*And what is consciousness? These six are classes of consciousness: eye-consciousness, ear-consciousness, nose-consciousness, tongue-consciousness, body-consciousness, intellect-consciousness. This is called consciousness.*

Языкам я не обучен  :Smilie: 


Вы Потиччасамуппаду внимательно читали?

Ответ выше. 
От кого Вы получали комментарий к этой сутре?

В Сутре сердца Праджняпарамиты то же сказано что  "нет ума" и без правильного ее понимания, которого можно достичь только слушая размышляя и осваивая Дхарму можно понять совершенно неверно.

Вообще Ваша настойчивость на мой взгляд типичный пример следования внешней форме а не сути Дхармы.

"Ум, как и все органы, возникает в силу "fabrications" (стремление, тенденция воспринимать что-либо в пределах 6 сфер чувственного). В силу тенденции воспринимать возникает сознание, от сознания происходит союз метального и физического (нама-рупа), а затем уже и сам ум (в процессе или после формирования мозга в утробе). Включается ум тогда, когда происходит контакт (с идеей) и его сознание (ума) активизируется."

Я получал Учение о 12 звенной цепи взаимо-зависимого возникновения так что в курсе.


"Плохо читали Вы Патиччасамуппаду... В силу стремления, тенденции воспринимать что-либо в пределах 6 сфер чувственного и лалее по кругу.
Не постигнуты Четыре Благородные Истины. Продолдает он находить радость в том, что является страданием. Продолжает он жаждать быть\воспринимать, или не быть. Не знает он другого. Он - результат этих причин и только за счет них и существует."
Ответ выше.


"Это, вообще-то, и есть Дхамма, которую нам Будда поведал (Вы бедь буддист?) и которую, вроде как, Махаяна в себя включила. А по некоторым данным даже превзошла (были и такие высказывания на этом форуме)."

Вы просто этого не понимаете. Если бы получили качественны комментарий к соответствующему разделу Ламрим ченомо и сравнили с Учением Тхеравады Вы бы возможно поняли что это так.

"В таком случае больше я Вам ни чем помочь не могу. С сегодняшнего дня существенно ограничиваю свое участие на форуме. Иногда он мешает. Больше думайте и читайте (Канон), читайте и думайте. Усердия Вам."

Вообще то меня учили СЛУШАТь Дхарму, а не читать. Читать конечно хорошо но слушания это не заменит.
Возможно я смогу Вам чем то помочь в будущем, хотя сейчас Вы судя по всему эту помощь принять не готовы и считаете, что мои взгляды противоречат Дхарме  :Smilie: 

Однолюб или опыт современной тантры

    Я родился однолюбом.
    У меня семнадцать жен.
    Красотой людской, как шилом,
    Я всемирно поражен.
    Я устал с собой бороться,
    Я себе сдаюся в плен;
    Ой ты, жизнь моя самсара,
    Ой, подружки, горький хрен.

    Нет бы мне сидеть в остроге,
    Созерцать судьбу светил;
    Иль найти забвенье в Боге,
    Чтобы спас и просветил -
    Нет, я маюсь, как Бетховен,
    Не стеснясь своих седин -
    Убери рояль подальше,
    Клавиш много, я один.

----------


## Топпер

> Так и ваши из той же.


Отнюдь. Я говорю о законе тяготения. И все опыты с брошеными камнями подтверждают именно эту теорию. Ни один камень не летит вверх, какое бы видение у вас или у меня не было.



> Потому что вы не можете сказать, что это не результат обусловленного видения, ведь вы не можете изменить свое видение и предоставить тот же самый результат.
> Зато у меня хоть тексты есть, подтверждающие .


Ullu, доказывает своё утверждение выдвинувший тезис. Вы начали про кармическое видение - вам это и доказывать. Я сразу поросил, в качестве доказательства, привести пример когда бы камень полетел вверх. А т.к. вы этого доказать не можете, то все ваши теории - просто пустые придумки. И это не взгляд тибетских учителей (как видимо кажется вам) это ваши личные додумывания на основе *обрывочных* познаний в Дхамме. Вы уже на протяжении нескольких тем это демонстрируете. Ни один тибетский учитель не скажет, что камень летит вниз, а не вверх из за "кармического видения". До такого ещё никто не додумывался.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы Топпер, (ну и по возможности все остальные тхеравадины засветившиеся в этой теме) просто ответьте (мне интересно) где существуют остальные миры сансары


Видимо, где-то находятся. Может быть, снизу, может быть, сверху, может быть в параллельном измерении. Что это меняет?



> и по какому принципу происходит инкарнация в том или ином мире? Это напрямую относится к теме, если что


В соответствии с накопленной каммой.

----------


## Zom

> Поскольку не существует причин и условий, которые могли бы прекратить, прервать этот поток сознания, он существует непрерывно (хотя сам по себе и непостоянен).


Существуют такие причины и условия - посмотрите на патичча самуппаду - там прекрасно видно что конкретно не даёт уму прерываться из жизни в жизнь -) И как только это звено будет убрано, после смерти происходит угасание ума - т.е. ниббана, а если ещё точнее - то париниббана.




> А что в это цитате подразумевается под *Вы*?


Ум подразумевается. А точнее - "иллюзия самости", которую выстраивает ум. 
Пока есть "Тот, кто познаёт", есть и иллюзия "Я".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Даже на этом форуме двадцать раз уже объясняли.
> Двадцать первый:
> Действительно, ум (сознание) – обусловленное явление и зависит от причин. Причиной текущего момента сознания является предыдущий момент этого же сознания. Поскольку не существует причин и условий, которые могли бы прекратить, прервать этот поток сознания, он существует непрерывно (хотя сам по себе и непостоянен).


Откуда вы это взяли?  :EEK!: 
Причиной проявления винньяны (ума) является контакт индрии и висаи. Это касаемо пяти органов чувств. Касаемо ума - для его существования нужна "сердечная основа" - хадаяваттху.
Даже если мы вернёмся к классификации вайбхашики про которую вы попытались сказать, то даже там сознание не является самопроизводящим и не зависящим ни от каких условий. При делении на 12 аятан говорится о наличии маноиндрия аятана, на основе которого происходит возникновение сознания.

----------


## ullu

> Отнюдь. Я говорю о законе тяготения. И все опыты с брошеными камнями подтверждают именно эту теорию. Ни один камень не летит вверх, какое бы видение у вас или у меня не было.


Закон тяготения это тоже кармическое видение.





> Ullu, доказывает своё утверждение выдвинувший тезис. Вы начали про кармическое видение - вам это и доказывать. Я сразу поросил, в качестве доказательства, привести пример когда бы камень полетел вверх. А т.к. вы этого доказать не можете, то все ваши теории - просто пустые придумки. И это не взгляд тибетских учителей (как видимо кажется вам) это ваши личные додумывания на основе *обрывочных* познаний в Дхамме. Вы уже на протяжении нескольких тем это демонстрируете. Ни один тибетский учитель не скажет, что камень летит вниз, а не вверх из за "кармического видения". До такого ещё никто не додумывался.


Это все тоже кармическое видение  :Smilie:  Вам это видится таким, потому что вы со мной не согласны, а не потому что я на самом деле демонстрирую то, о чем вы говорите.
Тезис выдвигали вы, а не я. 
:"Не всегда. Например вы, прогуливаясь по крыше небоскрёба, решили спрыгнуть с него. В результате - разбились. Разве это камма? "

Андрей приводил здесь пример про воду. Этот пример демонстрирует тоже самое, о чем и я говорю. 
Но о пустоте я так поняла с вами говорить бессмысленно. Поэтому не буду.

если без этого то 
Мы рождаемся и обретаем тело в силу склонностей.
Выбор тела обусловлен склонностями - место рождения обусловлено выбором тела - физические законы обусловлены местом рождения, стало быть физические законы по которым мы живем обусловлены склонностями.
Карма это и есть склонности, то есть состояние сознания.

----------


## Топпер

> Закон тяготения это тоже кармическое видение.


Этому "кармическому видению" обучают в институтах. Иженеры тоже, видимо, обучаются именно видению. И формулы у всех одинаковые - это тоже видение. Не слишком ли много? 
Уллу, когда есть две гипотезы и одна из них фантастична и непроверяема, а на основе второй строится вся жизнь, первую гипотезу переводят в разряд выдумок.



> Это все тоже кармическое видение  Вам это видится таким, потому что вы со мной не согласны, а не потому что я на самом деле демонстрирую то, о чем вы говорите.


Если бы я с вами согласился, камень полетел бы вверх?



> Тезис выдвигали вы, а не я. 
> :"Не всегда. Например вы, прогуливаясь по крыше небоскрёба, решили спрыгнуть с него. В результате - разбились. Разве это камма? "


Это не я тезис выдвигаю. Я просто иллюстрировал как камма понимается в классическом Буддизме. (это когда без додумываний)



> если без этого то 
> Мы рождаемся и обретаем тело в силу склонностей.
> Выбор тела обусловлен склонностями - место рождения обусловлено выбором тела


Да (правда с оговорками. Мы рождаемся в соответствии с каммой. Склонности - это только один из факторов проявления плодов каммы).



> - физические законы обусловлены местом рождения, стало быть физические законы по которым мы живем обусловлены склонностями.


Нет. Здесь у вас проблема с логикой.
Из того, что вы рождаетесь в каком-либо месте не следует, что физические законы обусловлены тем, что вы здесь родились.



> Карма это и есть склонности, то есть состояние сознания.


Опять же нет. Камма - это не склонности. Сколнности - это плод каммы.

----------


## Echo

> Видимо, где-то находятся. Может быть, снизу, может быть, сверху, может быть в параллельном измерении. Что это меняет?


Согласен, это мало что прояснит. Опускаем.




> В соответствии с накопленной каммой


Меня какбы механизм интересует. Накопил вот я карму асуров, помер... дальше как? Приходит бог, взвешивает там что-то, уточняет и гласит в конце: "согласен, мол, карма понимаешь, асуров - распределяем" Или как?




> И формулы у всех одинаковые - это тоже видение. Не слишком ли много?


А что фантастичного в том, что люди с примерно одинаковыми кармическми склонностями наблюдают примерно одинаково одни и те же законы? Телевизоров вон тоже много, но все они одинаково интерпретируют сигнал развертывая его в одну и ту же картинку.

----------


## Топпер

> Меня какбы механизм интересует. Накопил вот я карму асуров, помер... дальше как? Приходит бог, взвешивает там что-то, уточняет и гласит в конце: "согласен, мол, карма понимаешь, асуров - распределяем" Или как?


Дальше в соответствии с Патиччасапуппадой: пять причин (авиджа, самскара, таньха, уподана, бхава) дают пять плодов (винньяна, намарупа, салаятана. пхасса, ведана, джати, джара-марана)



> А что фантастичного в том, что люди с примерно одинаковыми кармическми склонностями наблюдают примерно одинаково одни и те же законы? Телевизоров вон тоже много, но все они одинаково интерпретируют сигнал развертывая его в одну и ту же картинку.


С телевизорами, как раз, не фантастично. Ибо мы имеем дело с продукцией технической. Построенной, как раз, на основе физических законов мира. Если бы телевизоры строились в соответствии с каммой хозяина, а показывали бы одинакого - вот тогда было бы удивительно.
Поэтому и с людьми, воспринимающими падение камня вопросы не возникают до тех пор, пока мы оперируем понятием законов управляющих миром (о чём Будда и говорил), но когда мы всё начинаем списывать только на камму и "кармическое видение" тогда должны быть люди у которых камень улетает вверх, а не вниз.

----------


## Zom

> Меня какбы механизм интересует. Накопил вот я карму асуров, помер... дальше как? Приходит бог, взвешивает там что-то, уточняет и гласит в конце: "согласен, мол, карма понимаешь, асуров - распределяем" Или как?


Насколько я понимаю этот вопрос, то механизм таков:

Плод кармы - это "сложившиеся определённым образом обстоятельства", которые и влияют на человека (или иное живое существо). То есть плод кармы - это, скажем так, "набор обстоятельств". 

И далеко не все обстоятельства складываются в результате совершённого человеком намеренного действия. Здесь (в складывании ситуации) влияют и другие законы, помимо кармического. А точнее даже - одновременно с законом кармы здесь работают и иные законы природы.

То есть нет какой-то "кармической энергии", которая непосредственно вызывает, к примеру, головную боль. Головную боль непосредственно вызывают иные причины - механизмы работы ума и тела. Но обстоятельства, которые сложились для того, чтобы механизмы начали именно ТАК действовать, складываются за счёт кармы. Такая схема работает и при перерождении (точнее при новом рождении). Складываются такие-то и такие-то обстоятельства, когда поток ума принимает определенную "форму" (или кондицию) и "ввязывается" в новое тело.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.02.2009), Fuerth (06.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Стандарты вещания одинаковые. Телепередачи - разные.

----------

Монферран (07.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

Слово написанное на бумаге, услышанное ухом, озвученное или воображенное в уме есть определенным образом структурированная в пространстве материя. Пока сохраняется структура - она способна оказывать информационное влияние.

Карма есть тот же механизм конструирования устремлений. Неважно, какие происходят преобразования, какие конкретно виды материальных взаимодействий задействуются. Пока сохраняется структура (устойчивая) - сохраняется и потенциал для возникновения устремлений, т.е. Карма.
Нет нужды использовать какой-то специальный носитель психической энергии. 
Если не забывать, что живые существа возможны только в социуме, то легко понять, что все формы коммуникаций в социуме это своеобразные ДНК и РНК передачи и размножения устремлений (т.е. кармы)

----------

Монферран (07.01.2022)

----------


## Echo

> Дальше в соответствии с Патиччасапуппадой: пять причин (авиджа, самскара, таньха, уподана, бхава) дают пять плодов (винньяна, намарупа, салаятана. пхасса, ведана, джати, джара-марана)


А на пальцах можно?  :Smilie: 
Хотя и без этого видно что вы ответили в стиле: "а дальше происходит перерождение в соответствии с кармой" Как-то на механизм не тянет.



> Поэтому и с людьми, воспринимающими падение камня вопросы не возникают до тех пор, пока мы оперируем понятием законов управляющих миром (о чём Будда и говорил), но когда мы всё начинаем списывать только на камму и "кармическое видение" тогда должны быть люди у которых камень улетает вверх, а не вниз.


Почему должны быть такие люди у которых камень падает вверх? Ведь, те кто придерживаются озвученного мнения считают, что кармическое видение и формирует мир. Собственно, в этом мире и пребывают люди со схожим кармическим видением. И в этот мир не попасть с другим кармическим видением.
Я уж не знаю как там в других мирах сансары обстоит дело с камнями... я даже не знаю что за омрачение могло привести к такому видению. Это как во сне - все происходящие события, люди, вещи, слова и т.д. суть символы переживаний, эмоций, желаний и омрачений возникшие до этого в бодроствующем сознании.


*Zom* я не понял как ваш пост проясняет механизм перерождения. Что значит: "складываются такие-то и такие (не все из которых карма) обстоятельства и поток ума ввязывается в новое тело"?
Учитывая фразу Топпера о том, что другие миры сансары могут находиться в паралельных мирах картина вообще классная - не иначе как некая высшая сила и есть эти обстоятельства (которые не в силу кармы возникли), коя заодно и телепортирует поток сознания в миры иные.

----------


## Топпер

> А на пальцах можно? 
> Хотя и без этого видно что вы ответили в стиле: "а дальше происходит перерождение в соответствии с кармой" Как-то на механизм не тянет.


Вообще это механизм открытый Буддой.

Про причины и плоды - этот так же классическая классификация: под воздействием неведения мы, за счёт жажды и привязанности формируем привычки и накапливаем камму. Затем, эта камма, после смерти тела, влечёт поток сознания в новое воплощение. Обретаются сознание, тело, органы чувств и т.д.



> Почему должны быть такие люди у которых камень падает вверх? Ведь, те кто придерживаются озвученного мнения считают, что кармическое видение и формирует мир. Собственно, в этом мире и пребывают люди со схожим кармическим видением. И в этот мир не попасть с другим кармическим видением.


Вы знаете бородатый анекдот про обезьяну которая хлопает в ладоши?
Звери подходят к ней и спрашивают: "зачем ты хлопаешь в ладоши?", на что она отвечает: "крокодилов отпугиваю". Ей резонно замечают: "так здесь же нет крокодилов". И обезьяна торжествующе говорит: "вот видите! Работает метод!".
Вам про схожую камму ситуация не напоминает этот анекдот?

Я бы сам с удовольствием принял эту гипотезу (которая, по большому счёту, ничего не объясняет), если бы был хоть один человек, у которого в результате "кармического видения" (понятие, кстати, сомневаюсь, что каноническое) камень летел бы вверх. 
Поэтому я делаю вывод о несостоятельности данного предположения. Вы вводите предположения, которые невозможно проверить в то время, как предположение о наличии силы тяготения очень легко проверятеся.

Далее: мы можем для проверки взять другой мир сансары в котором, по определению, кармическое видение должно быть другим: мир животных. Но у них камень так же не летит вверх.



> Я уж не знаю как там в других мирах сансары обстоит дело с камнями... я даже не знаю что за омрачение могло привести к такому видению. Это как во сне - все происходящие события, люди, вещи, слова и т.д. суть символы переживаний, эмоций, желаний и омрачений возникшие до этого в бодроствующем сознании.


Если не знаете, могу предложить всё же придерживаться представлений Будды. А он не утверждал, что камма формирует миры. Он говорил о пяти законах управляющих миром. Камма - только один из них.



> Учитывая фразу Топпера о том, что другие миры сансары могут находиться в паралельных мирах картина вообще классная - не иначе как некая высшая сила и есть эти обстоятельства (которые не в силу кармы возникли), коя заодно и телепортирует поток сознания в миры иные.


Да, эти миры могли возникнуть не в силу каммы. Для такого утверждения (что мир возникает в силу каммы) нет оснований.

А вот то, что ваше личное переживание сансары вызвано каммой - утверждать можно. Но в этом случае мы говорим о двух составляющих: о "мире" и о "вашем восприятии мира". Если их не смешивать, всё встаёт на свои места.

----------


## Neroli

> Если не знаете, могу предложить всё же придерживаться представлений Будды. А он не утверждал, что камма формирует миры. Он говорил о пяти законах управляющих миром. Камма - только один из них.


Топпер, я слышала, что новая кальпа начинается из-за "остаточной" кармы существ? Это так?

----------


## Топпер

Насколько я знаю, Будда просто говорил о периодах, когда мир свёртывается и развёртывается.



> 2. Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир свертывается. Когда свертывается мир, то существа по большей части переходят в мир сияния. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.
> 
> 3. Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы. И тогда то или иное существо, оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы. Там оно находится долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе. 
> 
> Брахмаджала сутта


При этом не говорится о том, что верхние миры, гибнут.
Гибнут периодически нижние миры до 14 уровня включительно (уровень Великого Брахмы). Но сама сансара вечна.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, я слышала, что новая кальпа начинается из-за "остаточной" кармы существ? Это так?


Хотя в Абхидхармакоше Васубандху есть такая теория. Например, вот как Васубандху описывает разрушение мира. Правда Абхидхармакоша - это не Тхеравадинский текст.



> Затем, когда [мир-]вместилище уже пуст и [совокупное следствие] деятельности живых существ, породившее его, полностью исчерпано, со всех сторон [вселенной] последовательно восходят семь солнц и сжигают дотла всю землю.
> 
> Из этого, таким образом испепелённого [мира], пламя, раздуваемое ветром, достигает пустого Дворца Брахмы и сжигает его. Это пламя следует рассматривать как присущее только данной области [существования], ибо [качественно] различные бедствия не распространяются [на разные сферы вселенной]. "Из этого… [мира]" – сказано потому, что [пламя] возникает в связи с тем [пламенем], то есть огонь Мира Страстей связан с огнём Мира Форм.

----------


## Neroli

> Но сама сансара вечна.


Выходит есть некая существующая сама по себе сансара, от каммы существ её населяющих независимая?

----------


## Echo

> Вообще это механизм открытый Буддой.


Да вот в том то и дело, что Будда не давал (по крайней мере с точки зрения тхеравады) подробного описания механизма перерождения. В Тибете на эту тему сформировались 4 философские школы. Они по вашему еретики?



> Вам про схожую камму ситуация не напоминает этот анекдот?


Мне это другое напоминает. Как если бы в среде дальтоников некто сказал, что красного цвета не существует и он не поверит в обратное пока ему не покажут дальтоника различающего красный цвет. Понимаете, в его, как и в вашей просьбе 2 взаимоисключающих утверждения.



> Вы вводите предположения, которые невозможно проверить в то время, как предположение о наличии силы тяготения очень легко проверятеся.


А я где-то отрицал силу тяготения?



> Далее: мы можем для проверки взять другой мир сансары в котором, по определению, кармическое видение должно быть другим: мир животных. Но у них камень так же не летит вверх.


Да пусть даже во всех мыслимых (sic!) мирах камни падают вниз каким образом это опровергает точку зрения о том, что все эти миры результат кармического видения?
Я вам все навязчиво подсовываю аналогию со сном, а вы все ее избегаете.  :Smilie: 
Мне целая академия наук может присниться доказывающая какие угодно законы и какими бы бредовыми они мне не казались по пробуждении во сне они будут работать.



> А вот то, что ваше личное переживание сансары вызвано каммой - утверждать можно. Но в этом случае мы говорим о двух составляющих: о "мире" и о "вашем восприятии мира". Если их не смешивать, всё встаёт на свои места.


А я не смешиваю, я придерживаюсь первого варианта 
Ладно, я просто в очередной раз убедился, что разговоры на форуме между участниками представляющими разные школы нужно вести на отвлеченные от положений учения темы  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Выходит есть некая существующая сама по себе сансара, от каммы существ её населяющих независимая?


А как она может зависеть? Ведь в противном случае прекращение сансары (и стало быть каммы) одного существа, вело бы к прекращению сансары для остальных.
Наверное, можно говорить о прекращении личной сансары. Личных воплощений в сансаре.

----------


## ullu

> Этому "кармическому видению" обучают в институтах. Иженеры тоже, видимо, обучаются именно видению. И формулы у всех одинаковые - это тоже видение. Не слишком ли много? 
> Уллу, когда есть две гипотезы и одна из них фантастична и непроверяема, а на основе второй строится вся жизнь, первую гипотезу переводят в разряд выдумок.


Жизнь она вообще строится на том, что счастье в долголетии, здоровье и достатке.
А так же на том, что мир существует реально, Я существует субстанционально и независимо, и нет никаких перерождений.
Попробуйте доказать перерождения опираясь на ваш подход. Или то, что жажда причина страданий.
Или то, что все омраченное страстями - страдание.  И даже то, что рождение человеком это следствие собственных поступков в прошлых жизнях.



> Если бы я с вами согласился, камень полетел бы вверх?


Ну много чего происходило у тех людей, которые соглашались с тем, что все явления лишены независимого бытия.
Бывало и в огне не сгорали, и летали и жили по 300 лет, противореча всем законам физики.



> Это не я тезис выдвигаю. Я просто иллюстрировал как камма понимается в классическом Буддизме. (это когда без додумываний)


А я вопрос задала, а не выдвигала тезис.



> Да (правда с оговорками. Мы рождаемся в соответствии с каммой. Склонности - это только один из факторов проявления плодов каммы).


Сама карма то зависит от склонностей ведь.




> Нет. Здесь у вас проблема с логикой.
> Из того, что вы рождаетесь в каком-либо месте не следует, что физические законы обусловлены тем, что вы здесь родились.


Я этого не утверждала. Я утверждала что место рождения обуславливает физические законы. 
В трехмерном пространстве тело движется по одним законам, в пятимерном по другим.
Карма направляет меня в бардо и я рождаюсь в этом месте. Это моя карма привела меня туда, где есть эти физические законы, а не другие.
Поэтому то, что я подвержена воздействияю этих физических законов на меня это результат действия на меня моей кармы.




> Опять же нет. Камма - это не склонности. Сколнности - это плод каммы.


Кроме состояния ума ведь больше нет никакого другого хранилища, где могли бы сохраняться причины. И в уме они сохраняются в виде склонностей. Где же ещё и в каком виде ещё может храниться карма?

----------


## Neroli

> А как она может зависеть? Ведь в противном случае прекращение сансары (и стало быть каммы) одного существа, вело бы к прекращению сансары для остальных.
> Наверное, можно говорить о прекращении личной сансары. Личных воплощений в сансаре.


Если каждое существо в сансаре прекратит личное воплощение в ней, то получается что сансара всё равно останется?

----------


## Dondhup

> Выходит есть некая существующая сама по себе сансара, от каммы существ её населяющих независимая?


Смотря что понимать под термином сансара.
Пока у Вас есть 5 загрязненных скандх есть и сансара.
Никакая сансара сама по себе не существует.

----------


## Топпер

> Да вот в том то и дело, что Будда не давал (по крайней мере с точки зрения тхеравады) подробного описания механизма перерождения.


Не совсем понял. Будда не говорил по Патиччасапуппаде?



> В Тибете на эту тему сформировались 4 философские школы. Они по вашему еретики?


Вы, наверное, знаете историю расколов. Как на втором Соборе махасангхики изменили Винаю и откололись. На третьем изменения касались уже и Дхаммы. А на четвёртом (протомахаянском) соборе изменили уже и Канон. Тогда вайбхашики одержали вверх.



> Мне это другое напоминает. Как если бы в среде дальтоников некто сказал, что красного цвета не существует и он не поверит в обратное пока ему не покажут дальтоника различающего красный цвет. Понимаете, в его, как и в вашей просьбе 2 взаимоисключающих утверждения.


Тоже самое мне говорят православные о боге. Типа дальтоники вы, почувствовать его не можете.
Что бы вы ответили православным? И почему не хотите применить этот же принцип на свои утверждения?



> А я где-то отрицал силу тяготения?


Конечно. Вы ввели понятие "кармическое видение". Которое подразумевает, что у существ с разной каммой и видение падающего камня будет разным. Стало быть, камень у существ с разной каммой должен иметь возможность падать в разные стороны. А это прямо противоречит закону тяготения.



> Да пусть даже во всех мыслимых (sic!) мирах камни падают вниз каким образом это опровергает точку зрения о том, что все эти миры результат кармического видения?


Через бритву Оккама. Зачем придумывать какое-то кармическое видение, если камни и без него во всех мыслимых мирах падают вниз. Вы вводите лишние сущности в систему, которая прекрасно функционирует и без них.



> А я не смешиваю, я придерживаюсь первого варианта


Личное восприятие сансары не отменяет того, что за этим восприятием стоит некая независимая (от каммы)  реальность.

----------


## Топпер

> Если каждое существо в сансаре прекратит личное воплощение в ней, то получается что сансара всё равно останется?


Возможно. Только мы это уже никак не проверим. В Ниббане ккхандх не остаётся.

----------


## Топпер

> Попробуйте доказать перерождения опираясь на ваш подход. Или то, что жажда причина страданий.


А мне нет надобности доказывать это на буддийском форуме. Ибо это общебуддийский базис. 



> Ну много чего происходило у тех людей, которые соглашались с тем, что все явления лишены независимого бытия.
> Бывало и в огне не сгорали, и летали и жили по 300 лет, противореча всем законам физики.


А вы, придерижваясь указанного воззрения, можете продемонстрировать что-то из вышеперечисленного?



> Сама карма то зависит от склонностей ведь.


С оговорками. Но при первом приближении можно и так сказать.



> Я этого не утверждала. Я утверждала что место рождения обуславливает физические законы. 
> В трехмерном пространстве тело движется по одним законам, в пятимерном по другим.


Вот то, что рождение обуславливает законы, как раз неверно. Законы существуют независимо от того родились вы в облике человека или нет. От того, что вы умрёте, сила тяготения не исчезнет. Она исчезнет только из вашего личного восприятия. Но ваше восприятие ещё не есть весь мир.



> Поэтому то, что я подвержена воздействияю этих физических законов на меня это результат действия на меня моей кармы.


Да, *подверженность вашего тела этим законам - это результат каммы*. 
Но *сами законы не результат каммы*. 



> Кроме состояния ума ведь больше нет никакого другого хранилища, где могли бы сохраняться причины. И в уме они сохраняются в виде склонностей. Где же ещё и в каком виде ещё может храниться карма?


У каммы нет хранилища. Ум - это так же производная функция взаимодействия дхамм. Правда здесь надо понимать, что вы подразумеваете под умом. Я говорю о винньяне.

----------


## Echo

> Не совсем понял. Будда не говорил по Патиччасапуппаде?


Я сказал нет подробного механизма, а не обобщенной схемы.



> Вы, наверное, знаете историю расколов.


Неа не знаю, не интересуюсь политикой. 



> Тоже самое мне говорят православные о боге. Типа дальтоники вы, почувствовать его не можете.


Я вижу что на Курятнике вы многое у них переняли. Я вам привел аналогию чтобы показать ваши взаимоисключающие требования.



> Конечно. Вы ввели понятие "кармическое видение". Которое подразумевает, что у существ с разной каммой и видение падающего камня будет разным. Стало быть, камень у существ с разной каммой должен иметь возможность падать в разные стороны. А это прямо противоречит закону тяготения.


Я говорил только, что мир с его законами возникает благодаря кармическому видению.
Разницу чувствуете? Пример снова со сном: Мне снится мир где камни по закону падают вверх, то что я этот мир с этим его законом полностью сновижу както противоречит этому закону?



> Личное восприятие сансары не отменяет того, что за этим восприятием стоит некая независимая (от каммы) реальность.


Ну вот еще до одного холивара добрались. Здесь есть одна из тем по этому поводу "реальность и иллюзия" Там можете ознакомиться с моими доводами я их повторять не буду, просто скажу что независимая реальность для меня как раз такая сущность по которой Оккам плакал.
Хотя я помню как вы в качестве доказательств в одной из подобных тем предлагали человеку броситься под автомобиль раз автомобиль - иллюзия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Сансара и Нирана - это прежде всего названия.

Когда речь идет о наблюдаемой материальной вселенной, следует понимать, что ее различение как пространства, материи и времени происходит по причине заинтересованности в различении. Это не значит, что различение есть фантазия, и это не значит, что различение есть сотворение. Но помимо различения есть и фантазия, и сотворение.

Сансара ни вечна, ни не вечна. Просто потому, что самое понятие времени есть способ восприятия, различения, происходящий от заинтересованности. За пределами заинтересованности нет ни существования, ни несуществования. Камень не знает, что он камень. Солнце не выделяет себя от пустоты вокруг. 

Когда речь идет о существовании, о структуре различения мира (точнее о различных стуруктура, мироустройствах, и мировоззрениях, конкурирующих между собой с точки зрения полезности для продолжения и возрастания заинтересованности), речь идет прежде всего о структуре того, что имеет заинтересованность. То есть о жизни. О живом.  И далее - о чувствующем и о мыслящем.

Обучаясь в современной школе, глубоко структурирующей реальность как материальный мир, выпадает из внимания то, кто и зачем структурирует реальность, как зародилась и сложилась именно такая структура, такое мировосприятие. Если не сталкиваться с другими мировоззрениями, можно даже не догадываться, что это всего лишь определенный взгляд на вещи. Но достаточно окунуться в ранее незнакомый фрагмент структуры (например начать учиться искать грибы или изучать закономерности погоды, или графиков цен на акции), как выясняется, что до выявления "примет" нет никакой структуры, все видится хаосом, случайностью. А в зависимости от того, какие приметы выявлены, структура изучаемых процессов представляется разной, вплоть до несовместимой. Кто-то ждет наводнения, по всем приметам, но упускает, что перед наводнением случится засуха. Кто-то находит лисички, но пропускает боровики.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Топпер

> Я сказал нет подробного механизма, а не обобщенной схемы.


Подробная схема и не требуется. 



> Неа не знаю, не интересуюсь политикой.


Это не совсем политика. Это история возникновений тех или иных нововведений.



> Я вижу что на Курятнике вы многое у них переняли. Я вам привел аналогию чтобы показать ваши взаимоисключающие требования.


У меня нет взаимоислючающих требований. Я просто призываю к трезвомыслию. Без строительства карточных замков. Вы ничем не смогли подкрепить свою гипотезу. Для меня она неубедительна.



> Я говорил только, что мир с его законами возникает благодаря кармическому видению.
> Разницу чувствуете? Пример снова со сном: Мне снится мир где камни по закону падают вверх, то что я этот мир с этим его законом полностью сновижу както противоречит этому закону?


Этому противоречит то, что я, в вашем же сне, вижу камни падающими вниз. 
Вообще чем отличается верное познание от сна или галюцинации, надеюсь, вы знаете. 



> Ну вот еще до одного холивара добрались. Здесь есть одна из тем по этому поводу: "реальность и иллюзия" Там можете ознакомиться с моими доводами я их повторять не буду, просто скажу что независимая реальность для меня как раз такая сущность по которой Оккам плакал.
> Хотя я помню как вы в качестве доказательств в одной из подобных тем предлагали человеку броситься под автомобиль раз автомобиль - иллюзия.


А окуда в вашей зависимой реальности появляются компьютеры, автомобили, ваши оппоненты? Это всё тоже ваша камма?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если не знаете, могу предложить всё же придерживаться представлений Будды. А он не утверждал, что камма формирует миры. Он говорил о пяти законах управляющих миром. Камма - только один из них.


А какие остальные четыре?

----------


## Топпер

Дхамма нияма - законы нормы, управляющие миром.
Биджу нияма - законы семени. Отвечают за наследсвенность.
Уту нияма  - законы отвечающие за сезонность и за цикличность.
Читта нияма - законы отвечающие за работу сознания.
Камма нияма - закон каммы.

----------

Иван Ран (06.02.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

Топпер, а вы можете дать ссылку на конкретную сутру или сами по подробнее рассказать о каждом законе?

----------


## Топпер

Помещаю цитату из книги   Нарады Махатхеры  "Будда и его учение" (спасибо Зому за перевод):



> Не всё существует благодаря действию Каммы.
> 
> Хотя буддизм утверждает главную причину всего разнообразия как действие закона Каммы, однако, не утверждается, что Камма – причина всему что есть. Каммический закон, несмотря на его важность, является лишь одним из двадцати четырех причинных условий (paccaya), описанных в Буддийской Философии. 
> Доказывая ложный взгляд о том, что всё что человек испытывает – приятное, нейтральное или неприятное – является причиной прошлых действий, Будда говорит: «Тогда по причине прошлых деяний люди становились бы убийцами, ворами, нечестивыми, лжецами, клеветниками, болтунами, жадными, злобными и извращенными во взглядах. Так, для тех, кто возвращается назад к своим поступкам как к неотъемлемой причине, нет ни желания избегать, ни попытки избегать, ни необходимости избегать этих поступков или воздерживаться их».
> Этот важный текст противоречит вере в то что все физические обстоятельства и ментальные позиции происходят полностью от накопленной каммы. Если нынешняя жизнь полностью обусловлена или полностью зависит от наших прошлых действий, тогда камма действительно равносильна фатализму и предопределению. Тогда никто не может строить собственное будущее. Если бы это было так, то свобода воли была бы абсурдом. Жизнь была бы полностью механической, не сильно отличавшейся от машин. В таком случае совершенно не важно, созданы ли мы Всемогущим Господом Богом, который полностью контролирует нашу судьбу, или же непреодолимой Каммой, которая полностью определяет нашу жизнь и не зависит от нашей собственной воли. Тогда разница только лишь в словах – Бог или Камма. Можно легко употреблять одно слово или другое, поскольку суть одинакова.
> Такая фаталистичная доктрина не является буддийским законом Каммы.
> 
> Пять Ньям (Niyamas)
> 
> ...

----------

Mu Nen (07.02.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.02.2009), Иван Ран (06.02.2009), Михаил Макушев (15.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Возвращаясь к разговору о причинах переживания ощущений (удовольствие, боль, не удовольствие - не боль) и вопросу о "пуббеката":

Мне лично не понятно , к сожалению, как с этим термином быть, и чтобы не гадать не буду о нём говорить, может быть потом станет понятней. Ссылка на PED, приведенная До, довольно убедительна, хотя есть сомнения.

Можно с определенностью только сказать, по-моему, что нигантхи из Девадаха-сутты (которая МН.101) считали "пуббеката" (т.е. "прошлые действия") чем-то (непонятно насколько) аналогичным "каммавипака, "плодоношению каммы", результатами каммы.  С Сивака-суттой мне тоже пока не все понятно, дальше воздержусь от догадок. Хотя и До признал, что есть основания не считать все переживаемое каммавипакой.




> Наверно вот это ""Модераторы, почему Дондупу позволяется распространять заблуждения????!!! "" мне просто приснилось
> Ладно я не в обиде.


Ваше утверждение о переживании ощущений не стало истинным (а тем более первое высказывание о животных).




> Вот эта тема является превосходным примером того, что все претензии некоторых школ на то, что они-де исповедуют «слово Татхагаты», абсолютно несостоятельны. То, что они исповедуют – *это переводы, объяснения и собственные интерпретации* уважаемых учителей Тхеравады (строго говоря, это относится ко всему своду сутт на пали). В этом свете все нападки на учение Махаяны выглядят просто нелепо.
> 
> 
> P.S. Это не говоря уже о том, что при всем уважении к учителям Тхеравады, их все же очень трудно сравнить с Нагарджуной и Чандракирти.


Гьямцо, ну вот может быть Вам и трудно, другим может быть нет.

Вообще я не понял если честно, кого конкретно и в чем Вы обвиняете. И главное зачем? Разница в переводах отнюдь не позволяет Вам такие претензии предъявлять. Я только хотел указать на существенную разницу в традициях, а высказывание дост. Дхамманандо привел в качестве подтверждения, что ученые носители традиции (и знакомые с историей других традиций) также считают, что есть разница в традициях, и потому. Кстати мнение более чем выдержанное и спокойное.
А если разница есть, то высказывания в таком стиле как у Дондупа на форуме не допустимы без пояснений.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Помещаю цитату из книги Шри Даммананды "Будда и его учение"


А в Палийском каноне об этом что-нибудь есть?

----------


## Топпер

Вот, например в Сивака сутте



> [The Buddha:] "There are cases where some feelings arise based on bile.1 You yourself should know how some feelings arise based on bile. Even the world is agreed on how some feelings arise based on bile. So any priests & contemplatives who are of the doctrine & view that whatever an individual feels — pleasure, pain, neither-pleasure-nor-pain — is entirely caused by what was done before — slip past what they themselves know, slip past what is agreed on by the world. Therefore I say that those priests & contemplatives are wrong."
> 
> "There are cases where some feelings arise based on phlegm... based on internal winds... based on a combination of bodily humors... from the change of the seasons... from uneven2 care of the body... from harsh treatment... from the result of kamma. You yourself should know how some feelings arise from the result of kamma. Even the world is agreed on how some feelings arise from the result of kamma. So any priests & contemplatives who are of the doctrine & view that whatever an individual feels — pleasure, pain, neither pleasure-nor-pain — is entirely caused by what was done before — slip past what they themselves know, slip past what is agreed on by the world. Therefore I say that those priests & contemplatives are wrong."
> 
> Машинный перевод:
> [Будда:] "Есть случаи, когда некоторые чувства возникают основанные на желчных 1. Вы сами должны знать, как возникают некоторые чувства основаны на желчи. Даже мира договорились о том, как возникают некоторые чувства основаны на желчи. Так священники И любой, кто contemplatives имеют доктрины И мнение о том, что независимо от индивидуальных чувствует - радость, боль, ни-ни-удовольствие-боль - это совершенно вызвано то, что было сделано раньше - скольжению прошлом то, что они сами знают, SLIP прошлом то, что договорились по всему миру. Поэтому я говорю, что те священники И contemplatives не правы ". 
> "Есть случаи, когда некоторые чувства возникают основаны на слизь ... основанные на внутренних ветров ... основанные на сочетании телесных humors ... от смены времен года ... от неравномерного 2 уходу за телом ... от жестокого обращения ... с результатом Камма. Вы сами должны знать, каким образом некоторые из чувства возникают в результате Камма. Даже мира договорились о том, как некоторые из чувства возникают в результате Камма. Поэтому любой священник И contemplatives, которые имеют Доктрина И мнение о том, что независимо от индивидуальных чувствует - радость, боль, удовольствие ни-ни-Pain - полностью вызвано то, что было сделано раньше - скольжению прошлом то, что они сами знают, SLIP прошлом то, что договорились по всему миру. Поэтому я говорю , что те священники contemplatives И не правы ".


Так же есть обсуждение этого вопроса в Мелиндапаньхе.

----------

Иван Ран (07.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Ваше утверждение о переживании ощущений не стало истинным (а тем более первое высказывание о животных)."
Все понятно, впредь буду просто не обращать внимания на Ваши сообщения, поскольку Ваша крайняя позиция мне неблизка и более того она вредна для практики. 
Считаете что мы практикуем "искаженную" Дхарму а вы "неискаженную"  -  флаг Вам в руки. 
Хотя если Вы только переводы читаете не получив Прибежище и не слушая, анализируя, осваивая Дхарму то разговор вообще бесполезен. Аргументы оппонентов Вы просто не воспринимаете.

Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Вантус

> У каммы нет хранилища. Ум - это так же производная функция взаимодействия дхамм. Правда здесь надо понимать, что вы подразумеваете под умом. Я говорю о винньяне.


Сообразно близкому мне мнению вайбхашиков, карма является непроявленной рупой, т.е. особым видом материи, так сказать. Проводя очень грубую аналогию, как гамма-излучение ( не нама, во всяком случае), которое тоже нельзя видеть, осязать и т.п., но которое легко может убить.

----------


## Вантус

Стоит еще задуматься о способе существования неприсвоенных дхарм. 
Т.е. как существуют предметы, не относящиеся к живому существу - булыжники и т.п. Т.е. существует ли лишь кармически обусловленное восприятие булыжника или существует внешний булыжник, служащий опорой такового восприятия. Только если кто думает, что первое соответствует воззрению виджнянавады - сильно ошибается.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы встречаетесь с человеком, который в силу своей кармы научился бить битой по голове. А вы в силу своей кармы связаны *именно* с ним.


Ullu, Вы заблуждаетесь. На самом деле с тем грабителем связан не я, а "девушка в третьем ряду автобуса, что шел тем же маршрутом двумя минутами раньше, но просто проколол колесо". Причиной события между мной и грабителем оказалась моя кармическая связь с тем автобусом, а уж если быть совсем точным, то с лопнувшим колесом, который разрушил кармическую связь девушки и грабителя, позволил моему автобусу себя обогнать и меня подставил под удар грабителя.  :Smilie: 

Ваше заблуждение о моей связи с грабителем, не позволяющее Вам увидеть истинную  мою связь с колесом автобуса, простительны, т.к. все подробности предшествующих ограблению событий и поступков прошлого всех участников или всех освободившихся от участия Вам не ведомы, а следовательно все кармические связи точно Вами построены быть не могут. Отсюда... СУДЬБА...  :Smilie:  немного "кармическая".

К сожалению, в такой трактовке закон кармы представляет собой подобие гороскопа с судьбоносными ("типа кармическими") связями между людьми, звездами, автобусами, крокодилами, духами, богами и прежде всего личным Я...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Действительно, ум (сознание) – обусловленное явление и зависит от причин.


Причины возникают и исчезают. Если что-то остается после, то это не зависит от этих причин. Самобытно.




> Причиной текущего момента сознания является предыдущий момент этого же сознания.


Раз оно у Вас из себя возникает (что впринцыпе невозможно), то смело зовите его "я" и не пишите, что оно "обусловленное явление и зависит от причин". Это два противоположных понятия.




> Поскольку не существует причин и условий, которые могли бы прекратить, прервать этот поток сознания, он существует непрерывно (хотя сам по себе и непостоянен


Вы определитесь, зависит ли у Вас сознание от причин или не зависит. Если же зависит, то с прекращением причин прекращается и следствие (сознание). Если не зависит, то не работает у Вас закон Взаимозависимого Возникновения и безличности (анната), потому что безначальное и вечное сознание смело можно называть "атман" или "параматман". Всё сложенное обречено на разложение. Это не я сказал.

----------


## Топпер

> Сообразно близкому мне мнению вайбхашиков, карма является непроявленной рупой, т.е. особым видом материи, так сказать. Проводя очень грубую аналогию, как гамма-излучение ( не нама, во всяком случае), которое тоже нельзя видеть, осязать и т.п., но которое легко может убить.


Сложный вопрос. Думаю, что лучше не искать, что является носителем каммы. Иначе мы начнём выдавать на гора что-то типа алая-виджняны.



> Стоит еще задуматься о способе существования неприсвоенных дхарм. 
> Т.е. как существуют предметы, не относящиеся к живому существу - булыжники и т.п. Т.е. существует ли лишь кармически обусловленное восприятие булыжника или существует внешний булыжник, служащий опорой такового восприятия. Только если кто думает, что первое соответствует воззрению виджнянавады - сильно ошибается.


По всей видимости, "внешний мир" существует в какой-то форме. Правда, не уверен, что он состоит из дхамм. Из дхамм ИМХО состоит наше восприятие этого мира.

----------


## Tiop

> "Ваше утверждение о переживании ощущений не стало истинным (а тем более первое высказывание о животных)."
> Все понятно, впредь буду просто не обращать внимания на Ваши сообщения, поскольку Ваша крайняя позиция мне неблизка и более того она вредна для практики. 
> Считаете что мы практикуем "искаженную" Дхарму а вы "неискаженную"  -  флаг Вам в руки. 
> Хотя если Вы только переводы читаете не получив Прибежище и не слушая, анализируя, осваивая Дхарму то разговор вообще бесполезен. Аргументы оппонентов Вы просто не воспринимаете.
> 
> Сарва мангалам!


Какие аргументы? 

Аргументы как раз говорят, что ваше утверждение ложное.

Близость или неблизость позиции не имеет здесь значения, так как по правилам хотя бы данного форума вы должны воздерживаться от ложных суждений.

Вопрос о ложности традиции вообще не обсуждался, обсуждалось их различие.

Ещё на форуме запрещено домысливать сообщения участников  и переходить на личности, что вы постоянно делаете.

----------


## Ersh

2 Tiop




> по правилам хотя бы данного форума вы должны воздерживаться от ложных суждений.


Это где это такое правило?

----------

Won Soeng (07.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Tiop, как Вы считаете, если человек высказывает суждение, которое Вы обнаруживаете ложным, это является свободным выбором человека или плодом определенного омрачения?
Если это свободный выбор, то Вы правы в своей отповеди, Вы призываете оппонента к осознанности, которая для него достижима.
Если это плод омрачений, то к чему Вы взываете, чего ожидаете в результате своих замечаний?
Ну и последнее. Свободен ли Ваш выбор данной формы поведения в общении?

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Иван Ран

*Топпер*, вынесите пожалуйста сообщения про 5 ньям в отдельный тред.

----------


## Топпер

К вопросу о происхождении тех или иных природных явлений и их связью с каммой. Как видно из текста сутты, землетрясения происходят не из-за каммы.



> И тогда почтенный Ананда приблизился к Благословенному и почтительно сев рядом с ним, сказал: "Чудесно, непонятно, отчего это было такое страшное землетрясение и все небо покрылось молниями? Каковы же основания, каковы причины такого страшного землетрясения?"
> Тогда Благословенный сказал: "Есть восемь оснований, Ананда, восемь причин для страшного землетрясения. Каковы же те восемь причин? Эта великая земля утверждена на водах, воды на ветрах, ветры покоятся на пространствах. И когда, Ананда, возникнут могучие ветры – всколыхнутся воды, и волнением вод сотрясется земля. Таково первое основание, первая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> Потом, Ананда, отшельник или брахмана великой духовной силы, обуздавший все свои чувства, или бог великой силы и мощи, сосредоточенной мыслью может двинуть, поколебать и сотрясти землю. Вот второе основание, вторая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> Потом, Ананда, когда Бодхисаттва волею и свободою покидает пребывание в небесах Тушита и нисходит в утробу матери, в ту минуту сотрясается, дрожит и колеблется земля. Вот третье основание, третья причина для страшного землетрясения.
> Потом, Ананда, когда Бодхисаттва свободно и вольно оставляет утробу матери, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот четвертое основание, четвертая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата достигает высочайшего и совершеннейшего Благословения, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот пятое основание, пятая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата запускает превосходное Колесо Учения, тогда потрясается земля, колеблется, содрогается бурно. Вот шестое основание, шестая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата волею и свободою отрекается от остатка дней своих на земле, тогда колеблется земля, потрясается, содрогается бурно. Вот седьмое основание, седьмая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> Потом, Ананда, когда Татхагата отходит навсегда в состояние Ниббаны, в котором не остается объектов для очищения, – тогда тоже, Ананда, земля колеблется, потрясается, содрогается бурно. Вот восьмое основание, восьмая причина для страшного землетрясения.
> ...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> *Топпер*, вынесите пожалуйста сообщения про 5 ньям в отдельный тред.


Оно по живому связано с этой темой. Если разделю тему, здесь будет непонятно. Вопросы очень взаимосвязанные.

----------


## Dondhup

Пилигрим не имея доступ в этот раздел попросил меня отставить комментарий Его Святейшества Далай ламы

"О соотношении между умом, кармой и внешним миром.

…По моему личному мнению, между внутренним и внешним миром определенно существует некоторая связь. С одной стороны, можно сказать, что в настоящий момент наши внутренние элементы находятся во власти или под влиянием внешних факторов. Но, достигнув высших стадий реализаций в своей медитативной практике, мы обретаем полный контроль над своими внутренними элементами, и тогда они смогут оказывать влияние на элементы внешние. … Поскольку на высших стадиях духовного развития, возможно такое влияние внутренних элементов на внешние, я полагаю, что в определенной степени оно проявляется так же и на базовом уровне.
… Но, признавая, что во вселенной есть некая упорядоченность, мы должны выяснить причины происходящих в ней изменений. Согласно буддизму, этой причиной является закон кармы. А поскольку источником кармических импульсов является ум, а точнее изначальный ум ясного света, и обратное их действие так же возвращается в пространство ума, создавая в нем врожденные склонности и предрасположенности, то можно утверждать, что самая глубокая причина всего находится в уме.
… Во « Вступлении на Срединный путь» Чандракирти говорит о двух видах кармы – коллективной и индивидуальной. Инстинкты и предрасположенности, проистекающие из кармических действий, совершенных совместно многими людьми, вызревают в их общее переживание, тогда как результат индивидуальных поступков отдельных людей проявляется в личном опыте каждого из них. Лично я полагаю, что подобным же образом существуют два уровня причин, приводящих к изменению в элементах на уровне внешних условий.
Результатом предрасположенностей, возникающих из совместных кармических действий многих людей, является не только их личный опыт повторного переживания подобных событий, но так же и внешние обстоятельства, создающие условия для этих переживаний. Если говорить о результатах совместной кармы, можно сказать, что она вызревает в виде условий внешней среды, а потому наш мир и Вселенная в целом есть результат совместной кармы, огромного количества одушевленных, или «чувствующих» существ, чьё сознание находится под воздействием кармы. Конечно, неправильно будет утверждать, будто индивидуальная карма ответственна за каждое из мельчайших событий в окружающем мире, хотя, конечно же, существуют и чисто рукотворные эффекты, такие как глобальное потепление или загрязнение окружающей среды.
… Коротко говоря, хотя мы можем понять пустоту на основе логики и рассуждений, невозможно теми же средствами полностью постичь кармический механизм причинно-следственных связей. Функционирование кармы и то, каким образом все феномены являются игрой ума в смысле их существования как кармических следствий, - все это очень глубокие темы, постичь которые весьма сложно.

Из цикла лекций по Махамудре. Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV Тензин Гьяцо."

----------

Echo (08.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Да, *подверженность вашего тела этим законам - это результат каммы*. 
> Но *сами законы не результат каммы*.


Не результат кармы, то есть нельзя сказать, что камни падают вниз потому что я врала на прошлой неделе , но существование тих законов обусловлено моим восприятием.
То есть следствие моего кармического видения. На самом же деле мир не существует в какой-то единой форме для всех.
Или вы полагаете что мир реально существует как Вселенная, в которой есть планета Земля, на которой есть камни и законы физики и это так для всех и всегда и когда человек оказывается в бардо, то его физическое сознание перемещается физически в другое физически существующее измерение и поэтому на него перестают действовать эти законы и начинают действовать другие законы, будто он переехал с Земли на Марс? 



> У каммы нет хранилища. Ум - это так же производная функция взаимодействия дхамм. Правда здесь надо понимать, что вы подразумеваете под умом. Я говорю о винньяне.


Я не знаю что такое винньяна.  Где хранятся клеши , умелые и неумелые качества? Этот ум я и имела ввиду.

----------


## ullu

> Дхамма нияма - законы нормы, управляющие миром.
> Биджу нияма - законы семени. Отвечают за наследсвенность.
> Уту нияма  - законы отвечающие за сезонность и за цикличность.
> Читта нияма - законы отвечающие за работу сознания.
> Камма нияма - закон каммы.


Непонятно что же причина первых 4х?

Положим у меня есть воля, что же причина того, что у меня есть воля, и что причина того, что у меня её нет? 
Как же мне тогда развивать волю, если она не зависит от моих поступков?

----------


## Dondhup

Я думаю что есть рождения когда верх и них будут не иметь значение и тем более какие то камни  :Smilie: 
Например как воспринимают мир божества сферы форм и безформ?

----------


## Топпер

> Не результат кармы, то есть нельзя сказать, что камни падают вниз потому что я врала на прошлой неделе , но существование тих законов обусловлено моим восприятием.


Я уже на протяжении трёх листов прошу это продемонстрировать: измените восприятие так, что бы камни полетели вверх. И всё. Тогда споры будут не нужны.



> То есть следствие моего кармического видения. На самом же деле мир не существует в какой-то единой форме для всех.


*Восприятие мира* не существует в единой форме для всех. А каков мир "на самом деле" сказать вряд ли возможно.



> Или вы полагаете что мир реально существует как Вселенная, в которой есть планета Земля, на которой есть камни и законы физики и это так для всех и всегда и когда человек оказывается в бардо, то его физическое сознание перемещается физически в другое физически существующее измерение и поэтому на него перестают действовать эти законы и начинают действовать другие законы, будто он переехал с Земли на Марс?


Думаю, что для практически для всех и практически  всегда. 



> Я не знаю что такое винньяна.  Где хранятся клеши , умелые и неумелые качества? Этот ум я и имела ввиду.


Они нигде не храняться. Поэтому я и спросил, что вы подразумеваете под *русским* словом ум. Какой термин на пали или санскрите этому соответствует?



> Непонятно что же причина первых 4х?


Дхамма нияма охватывает остальные четыре закона. А, что является причиной, вам вряд ли кто-либо скажет. 
И вообще, мне не совсем понятно, зачем обсуждать слова Татхагаты. Он ясно сказал, что болезни могут быть вызваны разными причинами, а не только каммой. Если вы несогласны с ним - это ваше дело. Спорить, по сути, не о чем. Ибо ваше личное непонимание и неприятие слов Будды - остаётся вашим частным делом.



> Положим у меня есть воля, что же причина того, что у меня есть воля, и что причина того, что у меня её нет?


Про волю в данном треде не по делу. Здесь обсуждали возникновение ощущений и их корреляцию с внешним миром и каммой.

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю что есть рождения когда верх и них будут не иметь значение и тем более какие то камни 
> Например как воспринимают мир божества сферы форм и безформ?


Божества мира форм, как верх и низ. Божества сферы без форм никак не воспринимают, ибо им нечем воспринимать. У них нет рупы.

----------


## Dondhup

Я слышал что в мире без форм божества воспринимают звук, на эту тему даже диспут был в Гомане. Подробностей не знаю.
В сфере отсутствия рупы это интересно.

----------


## ullu

> Я уже на протяжении трёх листов прошу это продемонстрировать: измените восприятие так, что бы камни полетели вверх. И всё. Тогда споры будут не нужны.


Вы согласитесь уйти в 30 летний затвор практиковать тантру?



> Думаю, что для практически для всех и практически  всегда.


А как же тогда быть с примером с водой? 



> Они нигде не храняться. Поэтому я и спросил, что вы подразумеваете под *русским* словом ум. Какой термин на пали или санскрите этому соответствует?


Откуда же берется карма тогда?



> Дхамма нияма охватывает остальные четыре закона. А, что является причиной, вам вряд ли кто-либо скажет. 
> И вообще, мне не совсем понятно, зачем обсуждать слова Татхагаты. Он ясно сказал, что болезни могут быть вызваны разными причинами, а не только каммой. Если вы несогласны с ним - это ваше дело. Спорить, по сути, не о чем. Ибо ваше личное непонимание и неприятие слов Будды - остаётся вашим частным делом.


Я не согласна с вашим пониманием слов Татхагаты. Но чего-то я подумала, что это не мое дело наверное.

----------


## Tiop

> 2 Tiop
> 
> 
> 
> Это где это такое правило?


# На форуме принято отвечать за свои слова и следить за точностью и корректностью своих высказываний и сообщаемой информации.

----------


## Иван Ран

Хорошо, поговорим здесь.




> Если нынешняя жизнь полностью обусловлена или полностью зависит от наших прошлых действий, тогда камма действительно равносильна фатализму и предопределению. Тогда никто не может строить собственное будущее. Если бы это было так, то *свобода воли* была бы абсурдом.


Для начала, мнение Валпола Рахула (Чему учил Будда):

_Вопрос Свободы Воли занимает важное место в западной мысли и философии.
Но согласно Обусловленному Возникновению этот вопрос не возникает и
не может возникнуть в буддийской философии. Если все существующее
относительно, обусловленно и взаимозависимо, как же воля может быть
свободна? Воля, включенная в четвертую Совокупность (санкхараккхандха),
подобно любой другой мысли, обусловленна (патичча-самуппанна). Сама
так называемая "свобода" в этом мире не абсолютно свободна. Она тоже
обусловленна и относительна. Есть, конечно, такая обусловленная и
относительная "Свободная Воля", но не необусловленная и не абсолютная.
Ничто, телесное или духовное, не может быть абсолютно свободным в этом
мире, когда все обусловленно и относительно. Если "Свободная Воля"
подразумевает волю, независимую от условий, независимую от причин и
следствий, то такая воля не существует. Как может воля или нечто
подобное возникнуть без условий, вне причины и следствия, когда вся
жизнь, все существование обусловлены и относительны? Здесь опять же,
идея "Свободной Воли" связана в своей основе с идеями Бога, Души,
справедливости, награды и наказания. Не только так называемая "Свободная
Воля" не свободна, но даже сама идея "Свободной Воли" не свободна от
условий._

Теперь моё. Все действия индивида обусловлены различными факторами, но из-за того, что индивид не может знать все те бесчисленные факторы, влияющие на его выбор, то для индивида "свобода воли" существует как относительная возможность решать что-то самому. Но объективно, любое действие обусловлено, и объективно никакой свободы воли нет. Пример: убийца совершает преступление не из-а наличия у него "свободы воли", а из-за неведения. Если бы он обладал знанием того, почему преступление не стоит совершать, он бы его не совершил. То есть знание (фактор) обуславливает его поведение. И так во всём. Ещё пример: вам в лом сесть в дзадзен сегодня, вы знаете что это полезно, но всё равно из-за слабости вам этого не хочется, но вы взяли себя в руки и сели на подушку. Так вот всё ваши порывы были предопределены множеством физических и психических факторов, наличие либо отсутствие какого-нибудь из них, поменяло бы "ваше" решение (у вас бы просто не появилась была определённая идея, причинная-следственная цепочка электронов в мозгу имела бы другое развитие). Так что всё-таки не понятно что подразумевает под "свободой воли", Нарад. Это необусловленная дхамма? 




> Хотя буддизм утверждает главную причину всего разнообразия как действие закона Каммы, однако, не утверждается, что Камма – причина всему что есть. Каммический закон, несмотря на его важность, является лишь одним из двадцати четырех причинных условий (paccaya), описанных в Буддийской Философии.
> Доказывая ложный взгляд о том, что всё что человек испытывает – приятное, нейтральное или неприятное – является причиной прошлых действий, Будда говорит: «Тогда по причине прошлых деяний люди становились бы убийцами, ворами, нечестивыми, лжецами, клеветниками, болтунами, жадными, злобными и извращенными во взглядах. Так, для тех, кто возвращается назад к своим поступкам как к неотъемлемой причине, нет ни желания избегать, ни попытки избегать, ни необходимости избегать этих поступков или воздерживаться их».
> Этот важный текст противоречит вере в то что все физические обстоятельства и ментальные позиции происходят полностью от накопленной каммы.


Раз закон каммы формирует к примеру адское рождение (или любое другое), то камма формирует и физический мир адов, который формирует и биологический мир индивида, и как следствие его психику, психика определяет поступки, которые уже формируют следующее рождение. Нарад предлагает отделить камму от остальных законов, таким образом превращая создаваемую индивидуальность в случайность. Так либо всё случайно, либо всё обусловлено. Человек рождается, затем, в силу законов своего сформировавшегося организма, социума и вселенной, он совершает поступки, которые почему-то начинают формировать кармические плоды, хотя все его поступки были обусловлены четырьмя некармическими законами, при этом мы не забываем что индивид это не что иное как набор скандх, так как набор скандх (сам) может формировать своё следующее рождение намеренно? Это логично если есть помимо скандх, душа, а в альтернативе, не очень понятно как это происходит.

----------

Zom (09.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Ullu, я могу дать Вам отправную точку для логики, которая раскроет, почему мир существует, свертывается, развертывается и управляется не только каммой. Более того, она раскрывает много чего еще (причину существования сансары, Ниббаны, нас - субъектов), что соответствует реальному положению дел и тому, о чем поведал Будда.

----------


## Echo

> Я уже на протяжении трёх листов прошу это продемонстрировать: измените восприятие так, что бы камни полетели вверх. И всё. Тогда споры будут не нужны.


То есть для вас именно тут заключен ключевой момент? Если сформулировать ваш вопрос более обще, то он будет звучать как: "продемонстрируйте мне то, что восприятие влияет на физический мир и его законы". Тут можно было бы вспомнить квантовую механику, но как вы недавно верно подметили мы на буддийском форуме и есть некие общие положения этого учения которые доказывать не нужно. Поэтому возьму на себя смелость переформулировать ваш вопрос еще раз (заметьте это не передергивание  :Smilie: ): "Продемонстрируйте мне сиддхи".
Хотя я не знаю, может в тхераваде это уже отнесено к чистому фольклору и тогда моя формулировка неуместна...

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, как Вы считаете, если человек высказывает суждение, которое Вы обнаруживаете ложным, это является свободным выбором человека или плодом определенного омрачения?
> Если это свободный выбор, то Вы правы в своей отповеди, Вы призываете оппонента к осознанности, которая для него достижима.
> Если это плод омрачений, то к чему Вы взываете, чего ожидаете в результате своих замечаний?
> Ну и последнее. Свободен ли Ваш выбор данной формы поведения в общении?


Я не понимаю, что это за свободный выбор, который предполагает достижимость осознанности (какой?), и плоды омрачений, которые предполагают полную неспособность к обнаружению ложности своих утверждений, и тщетность любых указаний на ложность

По последнему вопросу - не понимаю, что значит свободный выбор формы поведения в общении. Также не понимаю какой "данной формы".

----------


## Won Soeng

Tiop, Вы могли бы понять. Не понимание - это и есть ограничение выбора. Но Вы хотите видеть в оппонентах не очень-то дружелюбных Вам и Дхарме существ.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы согласитесь уйти в 30 летний затвор практиковать тантру?


Уллу, это не ответ. Вы же сами понимаете. Отсылка оппонента к чему-либо абстрактно-недостижимому не может быть аргументом. С тем же успехом можно было бы отослать в трёхсотлетний затвор.



> А как же тогда быть с примером с водой?


А, что там с водой не так?



> Откуда же берется карма тогда?


Есть классический пример: у нас есть яблоня. Осенью на ней созревают яблоки. Вопрос: где конкретно (в каком месте) в этой яблони хранилось *конкретное* яблоко?



> Я не согласна с вашим пониманием слов Татхагаты. Но чего-то я подумала, что это не мое дело наверное.


Это ваше право. Вы здесь не раз демонстрировали несогласие. Проблема в том, что это не только моё понимание. Это понимание классического Буддизма. Я от себя ничего не придумал. Так же, как в случае с рыбой у ваших друзей.



> Поэтому возьму на себя смелость переформулировать ваш вопрос еще раз (заметьте это не передергивание ): "Продемонстрируйте мне сиддхи".
> Хотя я не знаю, может в тхераваде это уже отнесено к чистому фольклору и тогда моя формулировка неуместна...


Да, Echo, продемонстрируйте мне иддхи.

Кстати, демонстрация иддхи никак не опровергнет то, что восприятие не определяет направление полёта камня. Если найдётся некий фокусник или махасидх, которые смогут отправить камень вверх, то он, опять же, полетит вверх для всех. Не может быть ситуации, что бы для вас он полетел вверх, а для меня вниз (естественно, речь о случае, когда мы находимся в одной системе координат).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (08.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, а ведь Вы как раз нащупали ответ на свой вопрос.
А что, если система координат как раз и зависит от кармы? И не просто система координат... А сравнительные масштабы, направления...
Вот взять в городе пешехода и водителя. Их представления о доступности разных точек из одной и той же - различны. Пешеход имеет одни возможности и ограничения, водитель - другие. Карта местности для пешехода привязана к расстояниям и топологии пешеходных зон. Карта местности для водителя привязана к скоростным режимам и топологии проезжих частей.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Топпер

> Карта местности для пешехода привязана к расстояниям и топологии пешеходных зон. Карта местности для водителя привязана к скоростным режимам и топологии проезжих частей.


Но сама местность не привязана к ним

----------


## Echo

Понимаете в чем дело, если бы Будда менял свое восприятие картины мира, а не самого мира, то было бы как вы говорите: все остальные люди видели бы камень падающим вниз, а для Будды он летел бы вверх. Для такого фокуса не надо быть Буддой, есть некоторые химические соединения вызывающие подобные галлюцинации.

----------


## Pavel

> А что, если система координат как раз и зависит от кармы? И не просто система координат... А сравнительные масштабы, направления...
> Вот взять в городе пешехода и водителя. Их представления о доступности разных точек из одной и той же - различны. Пешеход имеет одни возможности и ограничения, водитель - другие. Карта местности для пешехода привязана к расстояниям и топологии пешеходных зон. Карта местности для водителя привязана к скоростным режимам и топологии проезжих частей.


Верно. Вроде бы никто и не подвергает сомнению наличие каммы. Разногласия как раз возникают вокруг того является ли камма человека обусловливающим фактором для всего, что человек воспринимает, ощущает и всего, что с ним происходит. 

Конечно восприятие одних людей отличается от восприятия других людей. Конечно эти отличия могут быть обусловлены каммой человека. Но это вовсе не повод в случае, когда между двумя людьми встал третий с огромным листом металла,  ограничивая тем самым обзор у первых двух, утверждать, что первый видит теперь только то, что справа от него, а второй лишь то, что слева от него, в результате того, что у них каммы такие видеть "однобоко".

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, это не ответ. Вы же сами понимаете. Отсылка оппонента к чему-либо абстрактно-недостижимому не может быть аргументом. С тем же успехом можно было бы отослать в трёхсотлетний затвор.


А то что вы тоже самое сделали , на что и получили такой ответ, вы не заметили случайно? 



> А, что там с водой не так?


Свойства воды зависят от кармического видения.



> Есть классический пример: у нас есть яблоня. Осенью на ней созревают яблоки. Вопрос: где конкретно (в каком месте) в этой яблони хранилось *конкретное* яблоко?


Встречный вопрос, если оно нигде не хранилось, то откуда оно взялось?



> Это ваше право. Вы здесь не раз демонстрировали несогласие. Проблема в том, что это не только моё понимание. Это понимание классического Буддизма. Я от себя ничего не придумал. Так же, как в случае с рыбой у ваших друзей.


То, что ваш понимание это понимание классического буддизма это тоже только ваше представление.

----------

Won Soeng (08.02.2009), Пилигрим (08.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Ullu, я могу дать Вам отправную точку для логики, которая раскроет, почему мир существует, свертывается, развертывается и управляется не только каммой. Более того, она раскрывает много чего еще (причину существования сансары, Ниббаны, нас - субъектов), что соответствует реальному положению дел и тому, о чем поведал Будда.


Мир вообще не существует как какой-то существующий, свертывающийся, развертыващийся и чем-то управляемый мир.

Подобно этому нет рождения, нет смерти и т.д. и т.п.


Тут дело не в том, что мир рухнет как только изменится видение, что камни полетят вверх, а трамваи поплывут по рекам. Тут дело в том, что есть возможность не быть обусловленными явлениями , то есть не страдать от происходящего.
И я хоть тресни не пойму никак почему надо лишать себя этой возможности? В чем смысл отказываться от возможности быть свободным от страданий?

----------


## ullu

> # На форуме принято отвечать за свои слова и следить за точностью и корректностью своих высказываний и сообщаемой информации.


В таком случае форум стоит закрыть, поскольку только Татхагата может сказать, что то что он говорит это учение Татхагаты. Все остальные если скажут так, то соврут.

----------


## Dondhup

"причины возникают и исчезают. Если что-то остается после, то это не зависит от этих причин. Самобытно."

Состояние Будды пусто от независимого существования, причиной его явлется собрание двух неисчислимых собраний - мудрости и добродетели.

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, Вы могли бы понять. Не понимание - это и есть ограничение выбора. Но Вы хотите видеть в оппонентах не очень-то дружелюбных Вам и Дхарме существ.


Извините, что не понимаю, что же это за выбор такой, что такое его свобода, и что есть ограничение выбора. Непонятно выражаетесь (для меня). Я вижу конкретное несоответствие двух высказываний и о них говорю.




> В таком случае форум стоит закрыть, поскольку только Татхагата может сказать, что то что он говорит это учение Татхагаты. Все остальные если скажут так, то соврут.


Насколько я понимаю, правила форума для участников форума, верно? Участникам форума нужно следить за точностью высказываемого, следуя этим правилам. Сообщите администрации о Вашем пожелании закрыть форум.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Ullu, я могу дать Вам отправную точку для логики, которая раскроет, почему мир существует, свертывается, развертывается и управляется не только каммой. Более того, она раскрывает много чего еще (причину существования сансары, Ниббаны, нас - субъектов), что соответствует реальному положению дел и тому, о чем поведал Будда.


Иван, скажите, а есть ли причины возникновения причин или бывают причины, возникшие беспричинно?

----------


## ullu

> Насколько я понимаю, правила форума для участников форума, верно? Участникам форума нужно следить за точностью высказываемого, следуя этим правилам. Сообщите администрации о Вашем пожелании закрыть форум.


Точость только Татхагата оценить может.

----------


## Топпер

> А то что вы тоже самое сделали , на что и получили такой ответ, вы не заметили случайно?


Не заметил. Я попросил продемонстрировать истинность ваших слов при помощи реальной ситуации. Показать человека у которого камень полетел вверх.



> Свойства воды зависят от кармического видения.


Каким образом?



> Встречный вопрос, если оно нигде не хранилось, то откуда оно взялось?


Оно нигде не хранилось.
Оно *выросло в результате складывания причин и условий*. Когда была яблоня, почва, вода, продолжительность светового дня, температура, пчёлы, другая яблоня мужского пола, при наличии этих условий появляется яблого.
Такая же ситуация с каммой.



> То, что ваш понимание это понимание классического буддизма это тоже только ваше представление.


Здесь я вас разочарую. Не только моё но и монахов нашей вихары, как минимум. Монахов, замечу, получивших образование (в отличие от вас).



> Понимаете в чем дело, если бы Будда менял свое восприятие картины мира, а не самого мира, то было бы как вы говорите: все остальные люди видели бы камень падающим вниз, а для Будды он летел бы вверх. Для такого фокуса не надо быть Буддой, есть некоторые химические соединения вызывающие подобные галлюцинации.


Речь о случаях, когда 10 человек держат в руках камни. Потом разжимают руки. У 8 камни летят вниз, у девятого вверх, а у десятого в сторону. Потому, что у них у всех разное "кармическое видение". Тогда бы был материал для дискуссий. Пока же в теме пытаются (зачем, правда, не знаю) спорить не со мной или Тиопом или Иваном, а со словами Татхагаты. 
Замечу, что мы, в отличии от оппонентов привели ссылки на первоисточники. И трактовка Будды в этом вопросе не расходится с реально наблюдаемыми явлениями.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.02.2009), Zom (09.02.2009), Вантус (09.02.2009), Хайам (09.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, скажите, а есть ли причины возникновения причин или бывают причины, возникшие беспричинно?


Причина\следствие, как и начало\конец\ - это зависимые *понятия*. Зависимые от начинающегося и прекращающегося. Они не могут возникать безпричинно. Ничто не возникает безпричинно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Мир вообще не существует как какой-то существующий, свертывающийся, развертыващийся и чем-то управляемый мир.


Вы не признаете Закона Взаимозависимого Возникновения?




> Подобно этому нет рождения, нет смерти и т.д. и т.п.


Ваше тело аист принес?  :Smilie: 




> Тут дело не в том, что мир рухнет как только изменится видение, что камни полетят вверх, а трамваи поплывут по рекам. Тут дело в том, что есть возможность не быть обусловленными явлениями , то есть не страдать от происходящего.


"не быть обусловленным явлениями" невозможно, потому что все и существует лишь потому, что обусловленно. А не страдать от происходящего - тут никто не поспорит.




> И я хоть тресни не пойму никак почему надо лишать себя этой возможности? В чем смысл отказываться от возможности быть свободным от страданий?


А кто хочет лишить себя этой возможности?..

Вы лучше скажите, "пустота", "ничто", существует?

----------


## Echo

> Речь о случаях, когда 10 человек держат в руках камни. Потом разжимают руки. У 8 камни летят вниз, у девятого вверх, а у десятого в сторону. Потому, что у них у всех разное "кармическое видение".


А наблюдает это все, надо полагать 11-й у которого камни летят одновременно вверх и вниз?  :Smilie: 
Речь о том, что незыблемость физических законов, о которой вы говорите, подрывают  сиддхи.



> Пока же в теме пытаются (зачем, правда, не знаю) спорить не со мной или Тиопом или Иваном, а со словами Татхагаты.


Ну вот так получилось. Трактовки слов Татхагаты у нас немножко разные.



> Замечу, что мы, в отличии от оппонентов привели ссылки на первоисточники. И трактовка Будды в этом вопросе не расходится с реально наблюдаемыми явлениями.


Это какие такие первоисточники? Оо И Будда их трактовал? То есть они до него были?
Давайте так, Топпер. Вы вот напираете на разделение картина мира vs реальный мир. Уточняя что за картиной мира реальный мир разглядеть мы не можем. Я с этим согласен.
Но необьяьснимым для меня образом вы тут же запихиваете падающий камень как следствие закона гравитации за картину мира, в мир реальный. Спрашивается: на каком основании?

----------


## Pavel

> Причина\следствие, как и начало\конец\ - это зависимые *понятия*. Зависимые от начинающегося и прекращающегося. Они не могут возникать безпричинно. Ничто не возникает безпричинно.


Другими словами Вы готовы провозгласить вечный и бесконечный мир, хотя бы мир причин?

----------


## Топпер

> А наблюдает это все, надо полагать 11-й у которого камни летят одновременно вверх и вниз?


Не важно куда летят камни у наблюдающего. Вопрос в разном летении камней к десяти бросающих.



> Речь о том, что незыблемость физических законов, о которой вы говорите, подрывают  сиддхи.


Познакомить можете? Я, честно говоря, ни одного сиддха у которого камни улетают в космос не знаю.



> Ну вот так получилось. Трактовки слов Татхагаты у нас немножко разные.


Именно так. Но в вопросе трактовок большее доверие вызывает более авторитетное мнение. Боюсь, что для большинства это будет мнение Нарады Махатхеры, а не ваше.



> Это какие такие первоисточники? Оо И Будда их трактовал? То есть они до него были?


Приведённые в теме Сивака сутта, Махапариниббана сутта. И, вроде бы ещё приводили. Трактуют их авторитетные монахи. А, часть видимо и архаты, которые систематизировали Абхидхамму. 



> Но необьяьснимым для меня образом вы тут же запихиваете падающий камень как следствие закона гравитации за картину мира, в мир реальный. Спрашивается: на каком основании?


На том основании, что у всех наблюдающих за бросками камней, камень летит вверх. Я так понимаю, что за этими наблюдениями стоит некий "объект" который вызывает одинаковое видение. И "кармическое видение" здесь не при чём.

----------


## ullu

Я удалила свой ответ. Это неподходящий тон для разговора об учении. Извините.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Другими словами Вы готовы провозгласить вечный и бесконечный мир, хотя бы мир причин?


Вечность подразумевает реальное длящееся время. Но его нет. А раз его нет, любые зависимые определения (существует, не существует, ни существует ни не существует, и существует и не существует) не подходят.

----------


## Pavel

> Ullu, я могу дать Вам отправную точку для логики, которая раскроет, почему мир существует,
> ...что соответствует реальному положению дел и тому, о чем поведал Будда.





> Мир вообще не существует как какой-то существующий,..





> Вечность подразумевает реальное длящееся время. Но его нет. А раз его нет, любые зависимые определения (существует, не существует, ни существует ни не существует, и существует и не существует) не подходят.


Иван, так Вы можете дать отправную точку для логики, раскрывающей существование или нет?

----------


## Echo

> Не важно куда летят камни у наблюдающего. Вопрос в разном летении камней к десяти бросающих





> Познакомить можете? Я, честно говоря, ни одного сиддха у которого камни улетают в космос не знаю.


Дык, а левитация не подходит, нет? Входит она в список сиддх "разрешенных" в тхераваде?)



> Именно так. Но в вопросе трактовок большее доверие вызывает более авторитетное мнение. Боюсь, что для большинства это будет мнение Нарады Махатхеры, а не ваше.


Да, а мне Согьял Ринпоче и Намкай Норбу больше нравятся и что?



> Приведённые в теме Сивака сутта, Махапариниббана сутта. И, вроде бы ещё приводили. Трактуют их авторитетные монахи. А, часть видимо и архаты, которые систематизировали Абхидхамму


Вот сейчас лень лезть но помню вы приводили кусок про причины землятресения... очень познавательная и проливающая свет на нашу тему цитата. Я тоже могу стать на сторону буквоедства и сказать что там говорилось не про обычное землятресение, а какое-то "могучее" у которого вполне могут быть перечисленные причины.
А в самой первой цитате нет конкретики.



> На том основании, что у всех наблюдающих за бросками камней, камень летит вверх. Я так понимаю, что за этими наблюдениями стоит некий "объект" который вызывает одинаковое видение. И "кармическое видение" здесь не при чём.


Серьезное основание, если учесть что мы не можем знать что там за картиной мира то и предположения о неком "обьекте" выглядят натянуто. Если следовать упоминаемому вами ранее Оккаму, то исходя из того что нам доступны только ощущения (картина мира), то некие обьекты за ее пределами следует отдать бритве. А что же тогда вызывает эти ощущения? - спросит любознательный читатель. А мы ему четко ответим: "Карма"  :Smilie: )

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, так Вы можете дать отправную точку для логики, раскрывающей существование или нет?


Даю: существует ли "пустота", "ничто"?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Дык, а левитация не подходит, нет? Входит она в список сиддх "разрешенных" в тхераваде?)


Левитирующий видит, что летит вверх (когда вверх). Другие тоже видят, что летит он именно туда. Вы не задумывались о том, как могут работать сиддхи?




> А что же тогда вызывает эти ощущения? - спросит любознательный читатель. А мы ему четко ответим: "Карма" )


Помните "бродилку" Doom? Что там вызывает такую возможность, как уперется в стену? Даже при сетевой игре с 10 участниками они все упрутся в стену. Одну и ту же.

----------


## Топпер

> Так что всё-таки не понятно что подразумевает под "свободой воли", Нарад. Это необусловленная дхамма?


Вообще Нарада Махатхера озвучил не свою концепцию, а концепцию Будды. Это весьма важный момент. 

Касаемо свободы воли в целом: Здесь сразу надо определиться, что мы называем свободой воли. Если под этим термином мы понимаем абсолютную свободу действий и *независимость ни от чего*, то понятно, что таковой свободы быть не может. Например, мы не можем летать, как птицы, не можем, по своему желанию, жить вечно. Не можем не стареть или не болеть совсем. Не можем выходить в открытый космос без скафандра.
Естественно, что свобода воли подразумевает свободу выбора в рамках определённого коридора, ограниченного, как физическими характеристиками тела, так и психическими. У червячка, например, коридор принятия решения практически равен нулю, в то время, как у человека он относительно широк.



> Хорошо, поговорим здесь.
> Теперь моё. Все действия индивида обусловлены различными факторами, но из-за того, что индивид не может знать все те бесчисленные факторы, влияющие на его выбор, то для индивида "свобода воли" существует как относительная возможность решать что-то самому. Но объективно, любое действие обусловлено, и объективно никакой свободы воли нет. Пример: убийца совершает преступление не из-а наличия у него "свободы воли", а из-за неведения. Если бы он обладал знанием того, почему преступление не стоит совершать, он бы его не совершил. То есть знание (фактор) обуславливает его поведение. И так во всём. Ещё пример: вам в лом сесть в дзадзен сегодня, вы знаете что это полезно, но всё равно из-за слабости вам этого не хочется, но вы взяли себя в руки и сели на подушку. Так вот всё ваши порывы были предопределены множеством физических и психических факторов, наличие либо отсутствие какого-нибудь из них, поменяло бы "ваше" решение (у вас бы просто не появилась была определённая идея, причинная-следственная цепочка электронов в мозгу имела бы другое развитие).


Т.е если просчитать все возможные влияния даже самых мельчайших факторов мы могли бы получить абсолютно точный результат?  Вопрос, по сути, только в мощности вычислителя.
 Многим бы хотелось выполнить меньшую задачу: рассчитать вероятность выигрышной комбинации в рулетку, зная начальную скорость движения шарика, силы сцепления с поверхностью, сопротивление воздуха…… влияние второго спутника  планеты  звезды Альфа в созвездии Лебедя и т.д. Но такое невозможно даже для рулетки, что уж говорить о человеке. Слишком много факторов. 

Если всё же принять вашу гипотезу, и представить, что подобный расчёт можно сделать хотя бы теоретически, то в результате получим абсолютно детерминированную систему. В ней нет смысла напрягаться: Все либо достигнут Ниббаны, либо напротив все никогда не смогут достичь её ибо любое действие обусловлено прошлыми действиями, те – ещё более прошлыми действиями и т.д. Чистый механицизм. Всё предопределено. Эдакий буддийский кальвинизм. Может ли такое быть? И согласуется ли подобное утверждение с позицией Будды? Очевидно, что нет.

Но  есть ещё один принципиальный момент, который не позволит существовать подобному механизму даже теоретически. Почему?
Потому, что согласно общебуддийским взглядам, живые существа существовали *всегда*. Т.е. не просто очень долго, а всегда. В результате невозможно даже в теории собрать абсолютно все самые первые, самые мельчайшие факторы влияющие на принятие того или иного решения. Ибо сами первые мельчайшие влияющие факторы так же имели свои предпосылки. И так до бесконечности.
Как результат, то или иное решение живого существа, всё-равно будет нести в себе элемент неопределённости для стороннего вычислителя. Эта даже  теоретически не вычисляемая неопределённость и есть свобода воли.

Как буддисты мы оба можем предположить, что Будда всё же мог решить такую задачу. Ибо он видел *абсолютно все* жизни. Т.е. не имел в этом вопросе ограничений. 
Но разве он указал, что всё есть действие каммы? Напротив, в Сивака сутте показал, что не все ощущения могут быть вызваны только каммой. А в Махапариниббана сутте прямо указал на причины землетрясений. 
И в том и в другом случае, Будда говорил о воздействии природных сил, не связанных с каммой.



> Нарад предлагает отделить камму от остальных законов, таким образом превращая создаваемую индивидуальность в случайность. Так либо всё случайно, либо всё обусловлено.


А больше вариантов нет? У вас представлены две крайности одна: если всё случайно, не оставляет смысла для занятий духовной практикой, ибо результата может не быть. Он ничем не обусловлен.
Второй вариант, который говорит о тотальной обусловленности, по сути так же не оставляет смысла заниматься духовной практикой. Ибо практикуй-непрактикуй, а к Ниббане тебя кривая вывезет.
Будда же говорит о обусловленности процессов внутри живого существа. Но не обусловленности процессов природы.



> Раз закон каммы формирует к примеру адское рождение (или любое другое), то камма формирует и физический мир адов, который формирует и биологический мир индивида, и как следствие его психику, психика определяет поступки, которые уже формируют следующее рождение.


Это ниоткуда не следует.  Из того, что вы родились в России не следует, что ваша камма формирует законы принимаемые Гос. Думой. Из рождения в России следует только то, что родившись в этой стране, эти законы будут распространятся на вас. А родись вы в США, они бы не распространялись.

----------

Fuerth (09.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Дык, а левитация не подходит, нет? Входит она в список сиддх "разрешенных" в тхераваде?)


Увы, список мне бросок камня не продемонстрирует. Вот представите сиддха - будет разговор.



> Да, а мне Согьял Ринпоче и Намкай Норбу больше нравятся и что?


И, что они говорят по поводу представленых в теме сутт?



> Вот сейчас лень лезть но помню вы приводили кусок про причины землятресения... очень познавательная и проливающая свет на нашу тему цитата. Я тоже могу стать на сторону буквоедства и сказать что там говорилось не про обычное землятресение, а какое-то "могучее" у которого вполне могут быть перечисленные причины.
> А в самой первой цитате нет конкретики.


Если лень лезть, зачем вообще вести диалог?
Касаемо конкретики: конкретика поясняется Нарадой Махатхерой. В Тхераваде две с половиной тысячи лет передают, как надо понимать тот или иной текст. Про ньямы  есть в Абхидхамме.  Это не личная интерпретация Нарады Махатхеры. 
На всякий случай я сегодня уточнил вопрс у наших монахов. Они смеялись, когда я сообщил, что у нас есть буддисты, которые думают, что *всё* есть проявление каммы.



> Серьезное основание, если учесть что мы не можем знать что там за картиной мира то и предположения о неком "обьекте" выглядят натянуто. Если следовать упоминаемому вами ранее Оккаму, то исходя из того что нам доступны только ощущения (картина мира), то некие обьекты за ее пределами следует отдать бритве. А что же тогда вызывает эти ощущения? - спросит любознательный читатель. А мы ему четко ответим: "Карма" )


Боюсь, не выдержит бритвы ваш чёткий ответ. Ибо дальше любознательный читатель спросит: а, как же так получатеся, что у всех наблюдателей камма разная, а результат одинаковый? И камень ни на миллиметр не уклоняется с курса?

И вот здесь, наш читатель из двух предложеных варинатов: 
1.А камма у них такая похожая поэтому одинакого видят
2.Потому, что их видение обусловлено неким общим процессом

Выберет второй, как более правдоподобный и согласующийся с реалиями жизни.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если всё же принять вашу гипотезу, и представить, что подобный расчёт можно сделать хотя бы теоретически (...)


Кстати, воля существует зависимо. Раз так, то ее можно предсказать...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Т.е если просчитать все возможные влияния даже самых мельчайших факторов мы могли бы получить абсолютно точный результат?


По сути, раз этот результат ко времени проявится, то просчитать его можно в любой до проявления момент... он предопределен. Будда ведь предвидел приход Майтреи в будущем и некоторые другие события. Хотя.. 




> *Париниббана Сарипутты*
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/sariputt.htm
> 
> Там Сарипутта, Полководец Учения, выразил почтение Благословенному и отправился к месту, где он проводил день. Когда его собственные ученики поприветствовали его, а затем ушли, он подмел вокруг и расстелил кожаный коврик. Затем, омыв ступни, он сел со скрещенными ногами и вошел в состояние обретения плода архатства. 
> 
> Во время, определенное им заранее, он вышел из состояния сосредоточенности и такая мысль возникла у него: "Уходят ли первыми в окончательную нирвану Пробужденные или их главные ученики?" И он увидел, что первыми уходят главные ученики. Тогда он исследовал свою собственную жизненную силу и увидел, что ее остаток будет поддерживать его всего одну еще неделю. 
> 
> Тогда он задался вопросом: "Где будет мой уход?" И он подумал: "Рахула осуществил Париниббану среди божеств тридцати трех, а тхера Конданнья Понявший – на озере Чхадданта. Где тогда будет мое место?" 
> 
> ...


Т.е. в состоянии, в котором был Сарипутта, можно не просчитать, но непосредственно наблюдать ход необратимых событий (уход учеников и свой уход), а также наблюдать ход возможных событий, выбирая те действия, которые считает нужным. Но с другой стороны Будда узрел приход следующего Будды. Если бы были случайные непредсказуемые события, разве был бы он уверен в том, что Майтрея станет Пробужденным?

----------

Zom (09.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Ну вот и ответ созрел: если допустить, что свобода воли существует, тогда выходит, что существует свободно волеизъявляющий, независимый, самый что ни на есть "я". Однако как только "свободу воли" рассматриваем как нечто зависимое (а так оно, несомненно, и есть), тогда выходит, что нашего волеизъявляющего "я" не существует. Что оно мнится, как мнится ход времени.

Вот, кстати, орывок из книги Аджана Брама, перевод которой любезно предоставил Zom:



> _Рассмотрение воли_
> 
> Здесь же я хотел бы рассмотреть и ещё один важнейший объект ума – волю (cetana), который относится к созерцанию пяти совокупностей (khandha) в этой четвёртой сатипаттхане. Воля означает “то, что делает”, или исполняющего. Как я уже сказал, воля является одним из двух последних прибежищ иллюзии “я”, наравне со знающим (citta). Рассмотрение воли, исполняющего, и таким образом познание её безличности критически важно для достижения просветления.
> 
> Годы назад я был активным членом общества психических исследований в Кембриджском университете. Каждый год мы приглашали профессионального гипнотизёра, чтобы он продемонстрировал своё мастерство, что часто очень веселило нас студентов. Однажды он ввёл одного из восприимчивых волонтёров в состояние глубокого гипноза. Перед всеми студентами гипнотизёр сказал ему, что позже вечером, когда гипнотизёр дотронется до его уха, тот должен встать и спеть британский национальный гимн.  И потом, когда волонтёр вышел из транса, а гипнотизёр дотронулся до его уха, бедный студент встал и пропел “Боже, храни королеву!” Он спел один, под сопровождение бурного смеха. Самой удивительной частью этой демонстрации было то, что когда его спросили, он искренне заявил, что самостоятельно принял решение спеть национальный гимн, объяснив это действие какой-то запутанной причиной. Это демонстрирует, что даже промывание мозгов кажется подопытному свободной волей.
> 
> Вы заблуждаетесь, если думаете, что читаете это по своей собственной воле. Мой друг, у тебя нет другого выхода, кроме как читать это! Воля – это не действие существа; это конечный результат процесса.
> 
> Когда сверхмощная осознанность бёрет в рассмотрение недавний опыт джханы, она видит, что воля, или “исполняющий”, полностью прекращается в этом состоянии. Она исчезает на длительное время. Созерцая полностью осознанное состояние, свободное от воли, покажет вам, что “воля”, “выбор” и “исполняющий” – это не “я”, не моё, не самость. Что бы вы не делали – это всего лишь результат сложной программы.

----------

Иван Ран (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> # На форуме принято отвечать за свои слова и следить за точностью и корректностью своих высказываний и сообщаемой информации.





> по правилам хотя бы данного форума вы должны воздерживаться от ложных суждений.


Это не одно и то же.

----------


## Tiop

Объясните разницу?

----------


## Echo

> Левитирующий видит, что летит вверх (когда вверх). Другие тоже видят, что летит он именно туда. Вы не задумывались о том, как могут работать сиддхи?


Я отвечал на этот вопрос в сообщении #143



> Помните "бродилку" Doom? Что там вызывает такую возможность, как уперется в стену? Даже при сетевой игре с 10 участниками они все упрутся в стену. Одну и ту же.


Помню



> Увы, список мне бросок камня не продемонстрирует. Вот представите сиддха - будет разговор.


А сам факт наличия такого явления как сиддхи левитации вам недостаточен?



> И, что они говорят по поводу представленых в теме сутт?


А уже было в этой теме сообщение.



> Касаемо конкретики: конкретика поясняется Нарадой Махатхерой. В Тхераваде две с половиной тысячи лет передают, как надо понимать тот или иной текст. Про ньямы есть в Абхидхамме. Это не личная интерпретация Нарады Махатхеры.


Так вы и цитируйте тогда с пояснениями. Правда тут ключевое слово "в тхераваде"



> На всякий случай я сегодня уточнил вопрс у наших монахов. Они смеялись, когда я сообщил, что у нас есть буддисты, которые думают, что всё есть проявление каммы.


Веселые у вас монахи. Расскажите им еще, что некоторые буддисты считают что негативных эмоций тоже не надо бояться, и что сансара тождественна нирване )



> а, как же так получатеся, что у всех наблюдателей камма разная, а результат одинаковый?


Дык карма есть личная и коллективная.



> И камень ни на миллиметр не уклоняется с курса?


Хотя это тут и не при чем, но камень на самом деле здорово уклоняется.



> И вот здесь, наш читатель из двух предложеных варинатов: 
> 1.А камма у них такая похожая поэтому одинакого видят
> 2.Потому, что их видение обусловлено неким общим процессом
> 
> Выберет второй, как более правдоподобный и согласующийся с реалиями жизни.


Ага этот общий процесс кармическое видение)
Не ну вправду Топпер, вы порассуждайте на досуге о своем "обьекте" за пределами карты. Каким бы он мог быть и т.п.

----------


## Pavel

Вообще, понятие "закона кармы" имеет добуддийскую историю. Взгляды на этот вопрос менялись и меняются. В результате возникло некое многообразие принципиально различных подходов к рассмотрению этого непростого вопроса.

Думаю, что будет полезно ознакомиться с обзором различных точек зрения прежде, чем настаивать лишь на одной "правильной". Ознакомиться можно здесь.

Среди предложенного исторически возникшего многообразия можно легко найти и свое представление (аналог собственного представления), а следовательно и обнаружить исторические корни собственного мировоззрения.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, воля существует зависимо. Раз так, то ее можно предсказать...


В обсуждаемом примере мне предлагалось вычислить, почему эта воля выполняет именно конкретное, а не иное решение.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В обсуждаемом примере мне предлагалось вычислить, почему эта воля выполняет именно конкретное, а не иное решение.


Странное предложение в виду того, что первопричины быть не может.

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. в состоянии, в котором был Сарипутта, можно не просчитать, но непосредственно наблюдать ход необратимых событий (уход учеников и свой уход), а также наблюдать ход возможных событий, выбирая те действия, которые считает нужным. Но с другой стороны Будда узрел приход следующего Будды. Если бы были случайные непредсказуемые события, разве был бы он уверен в том, что Майтрея станет Пробужденным?


Насчёт видения того, кто уходит первым Пробуждённые или главные ученики - Сарипутта видел рождения прошлых Будд и их учеников.
Насчёт своего ухода - он раздумывал и размышлял.

Насчёт Майтреи: насколько я понимаю, Будда говорил о наиболее вероятном ходе развития событий. Он же не назвал точную дату прихода.  О неотвратимом ходе развития событий можно говорить только у Арьев, начиная с Сотапаны. Вошедшего в поток уже ничто не может заставить свернуть с пути. 

Если вернуться к Меттеи, то вообще говоря, ошибиться здесь трудно. Если он уже родился в Тусита, следующее рождение будет последним.



> Ну вот и ответ созрел: если допустить, что свобода воли существует, тогда выходит, что существует свободно волеизъявляющий, независимый, самый что ни на есть "я". Однако как только "свободу воли" рассматриваем как нечто зависимое (а так оно, несомненно, и есть), тогда выходит, что нашего волеизъявляющего "я" не существует.


Вопрос в том, что зависимость мы можем просчитать только до некоторого момента. Если же рассматривать, что жизнь - безначальна, становится невозможным учесть все влияния на процесс принятия решения. Всегда останется, стемящаяся в пределе к нулю, составляющая, которую невозмоно просчитать. Её условно и можно считать "свободной волей".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Странное предложение в виду того, что первопричины быть не может.


об этом и речь: если мы не можем найти первопричины, мы не сможем сделать точный расчёт. Значит непросчитываемая вариативность поведения будет присутствовать.

----------


## Топпер

> А сам факт наличия такого явления как сиддхи левитации вам недостаточен?


Вот я и хочу факт, а не слова.



> А уже было в этой теме сообщение


Противоречит он Будде. Это плохо. В случаях, когда мнение учителя противоречит мнению Будды Готамы, правильнее выбирать мнение Будды Готамы.



> Так вы и цитируйте тогда с пояснениями. Правда тут ключевое слово "в тхераваде"


С пояснениями я и процитировал. И цитаты из сутт были. И разъяснение учителей.




> Веселые у вас монахи. Расскажите им еще, что некоторые буддисты считают что негативных эмоций тоже не надо бояться, и что сансара тождественна нирване )





> Дык карма есть личная и коллективная.


И, что же такое коллективная камма? Где про это написано?



> Хотя это тут и не при чем, но камень на самом деле здорово уклоняется.


Продемонстрировать опять таки, можете?



> Ага этот общий процесс кармическое видение)
> Не ну вправду Топпер, вы порассуждайте на досуге о своем "обьекте" за пределами карты. Каким бы он мог быть и т.п.


Независимый читатель выберет всё же вариант два.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Касаемо свободы воли в целом: Здесь сразу надо определиться, что мы называем свободой воли. Если под этим термином мы понимаем абсолютную свободу действий и независимость ни от чего, то понятно, что таковой свободы быть не может. Например, мы не можем летать, как птицы, не можем, по своему желанию, жить вечно. Не можем не стареть или не болеть совсем. Не можем выходить в открытый космос без скафандра.
> Естественно, что свобода воли подразумевает свободу выбора в рамках определённого коридора, ограниченного, как физическими характеристиками тела, так и психическими. У червячка, например, коридор принятия решения практически равен нулю, в то время, как у человека он относительно широк.


Мы говорим про *свободу воли, которая не обусловлена каммой*. Это важный момент, гораздо важнее того, кому принадлежит концепция пяти ньям (важность для вас, Топпер, здесь роли не играет, так как мы говорим не о вашей религиозности)



> Т.е если просчитать все возможные влияния даже самых мельчайших факторов мы могли бы получить абсолютно точный результат?...    
> ...Как буддисты мы оба можем предположить, что Будда всё же мог решить такую задачу. Ибо он видел абсолютно все жизни. Т.е. не имел в этом вопросе ограничений.


Мог ли Будда выступать в качестве мощнейшего вычислителя? Вопрос конечно интересный, но немного не по теме, во всяком случае, не в контексте вашего ответа на моё сообщение, в котором ничего вычислять не предлагалось. 



> А больше вариантов нет? У вас представлены две крайности одна: если всё случайно, не оставляет смысла для занятий духовной практикой, ибо результата может не быть. Он ничем не обусловлен.
> Второй вариант, который говорит о тотальной обусловленности, по сути так же не оставляет смысла заниматься духовной практикой. Ибо практикуй-непрактикуй, а к Ниббане тебя кривая вывезет.


Это что, доказательство наличия свободы воли? Или доказательство возможности или невозможности просветления? А где аргументы в пользу вашего видения двух вариантов? Случайно не вот это:
"_Будда же говорит о обусловленности процессов внутри живого существа. Но не обусловленности процессов природы_"?

Топпер, вы здесь никакой логической ошибки не видите? 

Я говорю вам про то, что *4 некармических закона полностью формируют индивида*, он лишь их следствие, вы мне рассказываете в ответ, про дядьку, который в Киеве. 




> Это ниоткуда не следует. Из того, что вы родились в России не следует, что ваша камма формирует законы принимаемые Гос. Думой. Из рождения в России следует только то, что родившись в этой стране, эти законы будут распространятся на вас. А родись вы в США, они бы не распространялись.


А почему моя камма не может формировать законы которые принимает Гос. Дума? Или вообще такое государство как РФ? Может я в "прошлой жизни" был Петром Первым? 
Собственно, мы опять отходим от темы, даже если ады существовали всегда и их появление было не в результате каммы ЖС, это никак не объясняет то, что родившись в той или иной местности, с определённым набором генов и с кучей других факторов, которые будут меня формировать, у меня появится какая-то свобода воли, следствием которой будут каммические результаты в будущем. 


Топпер, я думаю вам стоит ещё раз прочитать моё прошлое сообщение, а затем и сообщения Ивана П, он как раз-таки понял, о чём я говорю.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ну вот и ответ созрел: если допустить, что свобода воли существует, тогда выходит, что существует свободно волеизъявляющий, независимый, самый что ни на есть "я".


Всё верно, нет атмана, нет и кармы.

----------


## Echo

> Вот я и хочу факт, а не слова.


Тоесть вы не верите в сиддхи, реинкарнацию и пр. недоказуемые положения в буддизме?



> Противоречит он Будде. Это плохо. В случаях, когда мнение учителя противоречит мнению Будды Готамы, правильнее выбирать мнение Будды Готамы.


Скажите, а помимо буддизма в исполнении тхеравады существует еще какой-нибудь буддизм?



> С пояснениями я и процитировал. И цитаты из сутт были. И разъяснение учителей.


Нетрудно будет ссылочку на пояснения к сутрам от учителей? Видимо я пропустил.



> Продемонстрировать опять таки, можете?


Что именно? Силы Кориолиса или принцип неопределенности?



> И, что же такое коллективная камма? Где про это написано?


Коллективная карма  тоже что и индивидуальная. Если представить карму упрощенно как привычные тенденции ума, то это теже тенденции только сильнее укрепившееся. 
В энциклопедии абхидхармы  например:
"...Причинно-зависимое возникновение призвано раскрыть не только то, почему живое
существо обретает в новом рождении конкретную форму и соответствующее
местопребывание, но и другие, более общие обстоятельства.
Во-первых, как уже отмечалось, в качестве причины возникновения мира
Васубандху называет «совокупную карму живых существ», т. е. прошлые
действия, требующие в совокупности возрождения психокосма."



> Независимый читатель выберет всё же вариант два.


Ну вот я какое-то время назад был независимым читателем и выбрал вариант который озвучил.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вопрос в том, что зависимость мы можем просчитать только до некоторого момента. Если же рассматривать, что жизнь - безначальна, становится невозможным учесть все влияния на процесс принятия решения. Всегда останется, стемящаяся в пределе к нулю, составляющая, которую невозмоно просчитать. Её условно и можно считать "свободной волей".


Об этом и речь, что только условно и можно считать. Чисто номинально мы можем назвать невозможность учтения всех обуславливающих факторов, "свободой воли", но от этого обуславливающие факторы *полностью формирующие любые поступки индивида* никуда не денутся. То есть все поступки индивида формируют 4 некармических закона.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы говорим про *свободу воли, которая не обусловлена каммой*. Это важный момент, гораздо важнее того, кому принадлежит концепция пяти ньям (важность для вас, Топпер, здесь роли не играет, так как мы говорим не о вашей религиозности)


Если представить ситуацию, когда принятие решения происходит под воздействием тех или иных факторов, одним из них может выступить ухудшение самочувствия. Такое часто бывает: голова болит, и человек становиться более нервным и реагирует не столь правильно, как мог бы. То, Что здоровье может расстроиться от изменений погоды  - говорил сам Будда.



> Это что, доказательство наличия свободы воли?


А разве нет? Если всё предопределено, какой смысл заниматься духовной практикой?



> Я говорю вам про то, что *4 некармических закона полностью формируют индивида*, он лишь их следствие, вы мне рассказываете в ответ, про дядьку, который в Киеве.


Возможно, что я не понял вашу мысль. Тогда распишите подробнее.



> А почему моя камма не может формировать законы которые принимает Гос. Дума? Или вообще такое государство как РФ? Может я в "прошлой жизни" был Петром Первым?


Потому, что эти законы существуют независимо от вашего рождения. Если вы завтра умрёте, они перестанут существовать только для вас, но не для остальной России.



> Об этом и речь, что только условно и можно считать. Чисто номинально мы можем назвать невозможность учтения всех обуславливающих факторов, "свободой воли", но от этого обуславливающие факторы *полностью формирующие любые поступки индивида* никуда не денутся. То есть все поступки индивида формируют 4 некармических закона.


Вы меня совсем сбили с толку. Я уже не понимаю, какую мысль вы доказываете.
Можно ещё раз, на пальцах? Конкретно с чем вы несогласны.

----------


## Топпер

> Тоесть вы не верите в сиддхи, реинкарнацию и пр. недоказуемые положения в буддизме?


Какая разница верю я в них или нет? Этот вопрос будет актуален когда вы мне продемонстрируете акт левитации.



> Скажите, а помимо буддизма в исполнении тхеравады существует еще какой-нибудь буддизм?


Посмотрите историю расколов, отделений различных школ и введений новых доктрин.



> Нетрудно будет ссылочку на пояснения к сутрам от учителей? Видимо я пропустил.


Про ньямы от Нарады Тхеры



> Что именно? Силы Кориолиса или принцип неопределенности?


Опыт, когда у одного из участников камень летит не так, как у других.



> Коллективная карма  тоже что и индивидуальная.


т.е. - это просто индивидуальная камма. Если так, то с каммой других существ она не связана.



> В энциклопедии абхидхармы  например:
> "...Причинно-зависимое возникновение призвано раскрыть не только то, почему живое


Я понимаю, что это цитата не из Абхидхармакоши, а из какой-то буддологической статьи ?



> Ну вот я какое-то время назад был независимым читателем и выбрал вариант который озвучил.


Я тоже когда-то выбирал ваш вариант. Прошло время, понял, что это был неверный выбор.

----------


## Zom

> А разве нет? Если всё предопределено, какой смысл заниматься духовной практикой?


Ну тут идея как бы в том что... смысл заниматься духовной практикой тоже предопределён -) Если вы ей не хотите заниматься, значит есть на это причины и условия (например - сомнения). Если хотите - значит есть на это причины и условия - например желание избавиться от страданий.

Кстати в суттах нигде нет про свободу воли. Есть только про то, что не всё приятное/неприятное/нейтральное, что испытывается человеком суть результат прошлой каммы. Будда видимо молчал в ответ на такой вопрос [о воле], потому что это для многих ответ на него мог бы быть "не полезным" -)

Ещё я где-то встречал информацию о том, что Будда якобы говорил, что Девадатта в далёком будущем станет пачьекка-буддой.
Надо поискать откуда такая информация. Если это есть в суттах, то подобное (весьма точное предсказание) довольно любопытно в контексте поднятого вопроса.

----------

Иван Ран (09.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну тут идея как бы в том что... смысл заниматься духовной практикой тоже предопределён -) Если вы ей не хотите заниматься, значит есть на это причины и условия (например - сомнения). Если хотите - значит есть на это причины и условия - например желание избавиться от страданий.


О чём и речь. При таком раскладе любой выбор будет правильным. Т.е. на самом деле выбора не будет, а будет единственно возможный вариант развития событи.

Допустим, у одного вариант развития событий предопределяет заниматься духовной практикой. В результате, он когда-либо сможет достичь Ниббаны.
Т.е. для него выход из сансары был предопределён, что бы он не делал.

У второго вариант предопределяет не заниматься духовной практикой. Ибо вариант тоже только один. В итоге он никогда не сможет достичь Ниббаны. 

Это напоминает трансцедентные игры Брахмана, разделившегося сам в себе. Что бы его атмы не делали, в конце кнцов, они придут обратно в Брахман.




> Кстати в суттах нигде нет про свободу воли. Есть только про то, что не всё приятное/неприятное/нейтральное, что испытывается человеком суть результат прошлой каммы. Будда видимо молчал в ответ на такой вопрос [о воле], потому что это для многих ответ на него мог бы быть "не полезным" -)


А там и не может быть про свободу воли. Сам вопрос свободы воли возможен в рамках европейских представлений. Свобода воли - это ведь не вопрос спонтанно действующей четаны.

А вот момент, что не всё испытывается в результате прошлой каммы в этом вопросе архиважен. Раз "внешний мир" может вносить свои поправки в ощущения, это не даёт возможным свести весь спектр выбора только на плоды прошлой каммы.  Это ещё одна точка неопределённости (наряду с невозможностью отследить действие* всех* прошлых причин), которая даёт "свободу воли" живого существа.



> Ещё я где-то встречал информацию о том, что Будда якобы говорил, что Девадатта в далёком будущем станет пачьекка-буддой.
> Надо поискать откуда такая информация. Если это есть в суттах, то подобное (весьма точное предсказание) довольно любопытно в контексте поднятого вопроса.


Да, вроде бы есть. Он должен стать Паччекабуддой Аттиссарой. 

Вопрос о способностях Будды видеть пути перерождения живых существ действительно интересный. 
ИМХО речь идёт о наиболее вероятностном варианте развития событий. Т.к. Будда нигде не указывает точные сроки, вероятность того, что в будущем Девадатта станет Паччекабуддой, можно считать практически равной единице.
Так же, как предстазание о том, что на рулетке когда-нибудь точно выпадет два нуля.

----------


## Иван Ран

> О чём и речь. При таком раскладе любой выбор будет правильным. Т.е. на самом деле выбора не будет, а будет единственно возможный вариант развития событи.
> 
> Допустим, у одного вариант развития событий предопределяет заниматься духовной практикой. В результате, он когда-либо сможет достичь Ниббаны.
> Т.е. для него выход из сансары был предопределён, что бы он не делал.
> 
> У второго вариант предопределяет не заниматься духовной практикой. Ибо вариант тоже только один. В итоге он никогда не сможет достичь Ниббаны.


Нет атмана, который может достичь нирваны (на протяжении многих жизней), есть набор скандх, который по статистики, угасает очень и очень редко.

----------


## Zom

> О чём и речь. При таком раскладе любой выбор будет правильным. Т.е. на самом деле выбора не будет, а будет единственно возможный вариант развития событи.
> 
> Допустим, у одного вариант развития событий предопределяет заниматься духовной практикой. В результате, он когда-либо сможет достичь Ниббаны.
> Т.е. для него выход из сансары был предопределён, что бы он не делал.
> 
> У второго вариант не заниматься духовной практикой. Ибо вариант тоже только один. В итоге он никогда не сможет достичь Ниббаны.


Ну да, всё так. Только насчёт "никогда не сможет достичь ниббаны" - это вопрос, потому что просто кому-то дольше в силу причин времени нужно, кому-то меньше. Будда нигде не говорил, что есть люди, которые в принципе не смогут достичь ниббаны. То есть "все там будем" -) (вопрос только когда).

Вполне возможно, что можно говорить об иллюзии свободной воли, но не о свободной воле в абсолютном смысле. 




> Свобода воли - это ведь не вопрос спонтанно действующей четаны.


Как же - я понимаю, что именно вопрос спонтанности четаны. Т.е. якобы есть рамки, внутри которых якобы возможен некий необусловленный выбор.




> Да, вроде бы есть. Он должен стать Паччекабуддой Аттиссарой.


Это есть в комментариях и в Вопросах Милинды. Плюс есть даже в одной махаянской сутре. В самом каноне нет сутт, где Будда это говорит непосредственно.




> Вопрос о способностях Будды видеть пути перерождения живых существ действительно интересный.





> ИМХО речь идёт о наиболее вероятностном варианте развития событий. Т.к. Будда нигде не указывает точные сроки, вероятность того, что в будущем Девадатта станет Паччекабуддой, можно считать практически равной единице.


Даже если так, вероятность потрясающе точная - что свидетельствует в пользу именно иллюзии свободной воли - то что кажется свободным выбором - на самом деле таким не является, а является неспособностью увидеть причины, этот выбор обуславливающий. А Будда мог эти причины видеть, на чём, видимо, и строил все свои пророчества.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет атмана, который может достичь нирваны (на протяжении многих жизней), есть набор скандх, который по статистики, угасает очень и очень редко.


Можем говорить о потоке сознаний, в котором предопределено угашение всех санкхата дхамм. Суть не поменяется.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, всё так. Только насчёт "никогда не сможет достичь ниббаны" - это вопрос, потому что просто кому-то дольше в силу причин времени нужно, кому-то меньше. Будда нигде не говорил, что есть люди, которые в принципе не смогут достичь ниббаны. То есть "все там будем" -) (вопрос только когда).


Возможность достижения не означает, что все достигнут. Точнее говоря, имея бесконечное количество времени в запасе, мы можем утверждать практически с единичной вероятностью, что все её достигнут.




> Вполне возможно, что можно говорить об иллюзии свободной воли, но не о свободной воле в абсолютном смысле.


Два фактора:
1. Невозможность нахождения "первого влияющего фактора" по причине того, что количество жизней было бесконечным
2. Наличие влияния четырёх других ньям

Создают условия вариатиности, которые невозможно предугадать с вероятностью единица. По сути этот фактор и есть свобода воли в европейском понимании.



> Как же - я понимаю, что именно вопрос спонтанности четаны. Т.е. якобы есть рамки, внутри которых якобы возможен некий необусловленный выбор.


Нет. Я нигде не утверждал, что четана или вообще какое либо решение может возникнуть независимо *вообще ни от чего.*. Я сразу оговорился ранее, что такой свободы воли не может быть в принципе. 
Для меня свобода воли - это не стопроцентная зависимость от предыдущих действий.



> Даже если так, вероятность потрясающе точная - что свидетельствует в пользу именно иллюзии свободной воли - то что кажется свободным выбором - на самом деле таким не является, а является неспособностью увидеть причины, этот выбор обуславливающий. А Будда мог эти причины видеть, на чём, видимо, и строил все свои пророчества.


А это никоим образом не отрицает свободы выбора. 
Например, не надо быть Буддой, что бы практически точно предсказывать развитие тех или иных событий. Даже я в вихаре сколько раз говорил, чем кончится та или иная ситуация.  Просто у Будды эта способность на порядки выше.
Но даже сверхвысокая вероятнось - это ещё не предопределённость.

----------

Fuerth (10.02.2009)

----------


## Echo

> Какая разница верю я в них или нет? Этот вопрос будет актуален когда вы мне продемонстрируете акт левитации.


Как вы сами заметили в этой теме для Уллу, есть общебуддийские положения которые не нужно доказывать. 



> Посмотрите историю расколов, отделений различных школ и введений новых доктрин.


Вы уклоняетесь, а мне это необходимо чтобы понять стоит ли вообще продолжать с вами дискуссию. Еще раз: *Вы считаете, что исключительно тхеравада представляет собой "правильный буддизм"?*



> Опыт, когда у одного из участников камень летит не так, как у других.


Да двое стоят друг напротив друга и оба воспринимают разную траекторию падения камня. Можно еще про невозможность точного измерения напомнить. Но это все растекание мысли по древу. Главный ваш тезис заключается в том, что восприятие не влияет на физические законы. На что я вам отвечаю, уже в который раз, что понятие сиддх противоречит этому. 



> т.е. - это просто индивидуальная камма. Если так, то с каммой других существ она не связана.


И что?



> Я понимаю, что это цитата не из Абхидхармакоши, а из какой-то буддологической статьи ?


Перевод с санскрита, введение,
комментарий и реконструкция системы
Е. П. Островской и В. И. Рудого



> Я тоже когда-то выбирал ваш вариант. Прошло время, понял, что это был неверный выбор.


Поразительно, а у меня все с точностью до наоборот.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы меня совсем сбили с толку. Я уже не понимаю, какую мысль вы доказываете.
> Можно ещё раз, на пальцах? Конкретно с чем вы несогласны.


Вы (тезис) - существуют 5 ньям, только одна из которых формирует (моральные) поступки индивида, это камма. 
Ваше доказательство - если это было бы не так, то свободы воли не существовало бы. 

Я (1-ый тезис опровержения) - свобода воли существует только условно (реально её нет)
   (2-ой тезис) - 4 некармические ньямы полностью формируют индивида.
   (Вывод) - так как психика индивида формируется 4-мя некармическими законами,       поэтому любые его поступки детерминированы. 

(Доказательство 1-го тезиса) - моё сообщение №135
(Доказательство 2-го тезиса) - _Не стоит плодить сущностей_ (в данном случае, в виде каммы)

(Предполагаемый ответный тезис) - Есть в индивиде что-то, на что 4 кармические закона не влияют (или влияют, но не детерминируют). 

(Неизбежный вывод) - Это вечная душа (или любой аналог - атман, ум ясного света...), наделённая свободой воли.

(Предполагаемый ответ) - Добро пожаловать в христианство, индуизм, тибетский буддизм...

----------


## Zom

Вот есть ещё интересный текст в книге Па Аук Саядо "Знание и Видение":

Как только сила этого прямого-знания была развита (за счёт различения причин и следствий прошлых рождений), вы можете точно таким же образом различить (увидеть) причины и следствия будущий жизней. Вы увидите, что будущее, которое всё ещё может измениться, является результатом причин настоящих и прошедших, одной из которых является эта медитация, которую вы сейчас осуществляете.

Чтобы различить будущее, вы начинаете рассматривать нынешнее (в настоящем моменте) ум-и-тело, а затем смотрите в будущее до момента смерти в этой жизни. Затем появится либо камма, либо знак (нимитта) каммы, либо знак перерождения, из-за наличия каммы, которую вы накопили в этой жизни. Затем вы сможете различить перерождающее ум-и-тело (pañisandhināmarūpa), которое проявится в будущей жизни.

Вы должны различить столько жизней в будущем, пока неведение не иссякнет без остатка. Это случится при достижении пути архата (arahatta magga), т.е. вашего достижения архатства. Затем вы продолжите различение (рассмотрение) будущего, пока не увидите как пять совокупностей (ум и тело) не прекратятся без остатка, и это есть окончание жизни архата, ваша Париниббана. Таким образом вы увидели, что с прекращением невежества прекращается ум и тело...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Нет. Я нигде не утверждал, что четана или вообще какое либо решение может возникнуть независимо вообще ни от чего.. Я сразу оговорился ранее, что такой свободы воли не может быть в принципе. 
> Для меня свобода воли - это не стопроцентная зависимость от предыдущих действий.


Но тогда получается противоречие - с одной стороны решение не возникает независимо от чего-либо. С другой стороны, не зависит от предыдущих действий.. тогда выходит складывается от чего-то ещё, помимо предыдущих действий. Вот вопрос тогда такой - от чего ещё? От, например, влияния физической обстановки (которая не является результатом своих действий, а работает сама по себе). Но тогда должно быть так, что отчасти от этих внешних условий, а отчасти - от прошлых действий. В любом случае обусловленность полная, т.е. сформированное готовое принятое решение сформировано тем, тем и тем.

Вообще конечно тут Аджан Брам прав - большинство людей соотносит "я" именно с четаной - т.е. процессом, который "решает". Кто решает? Я решаю, кто же ещё..

----------


## Иван Ран

> Главный ваш тезис заключается в том, что восприятие не влияет на физические законы. На что я вам отвечаю, уже в который раз, что понятие сиддх противоречит этому.


Физический закон от восприятия не меняется, физические законы благодаря особому восприятию *используются*. Человек который придумал самолёт, не изменил физический закон, он им воспользовался, поэтому в силу всё тех же физических законов, он может лететь на своём самолёте вверх, в то время как камни, по тем же законам, будут падать вниз.

----------

Pavel (10.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы (тезис) - существуют 5 ньям, только одна из которых формирует (моральные) поступки индивида, это камма. 
> Ваше доказательство - если это было бы не так, то свободы воли не существовало бы.


Я вел речь о случае, которого придерживаются оппоненты: что *абсолютно всё* формируется каммой.
Если абсолютно всё - формируется каммой, тогда свободы воли нет. Ибо все решения вытекают из предыдущих и т.д. В резульате кто-то точно достигнет Ниббаны, а кто-то точно не достигнет.



> Я (1-ый тезис опровержения) - свобода воли существует только условно (реально её нет)


Она существует, как некий непросчитываемый коэффициент.



> (2-ой тезис) - 4 некармические ньямы полностью формируют индивида.


Я такого нигде не утверждал. Индивид формируется с участием каммы.



> (Вывод) - так как психика индивида формируется 4-мя некармическими законами, поэтому любые его поступки детерминированы.


Смотря, что считать детерминированностью. 
Вероятность 0,99(9) это детерминированность?



> (Доказательство 2-го тезиса) - Не стоит плодить сущностей (в данном случае, в виде каммы)


Увы, про камму говорил сам Будда. Отбросить не можем.



> (Предполагаемый ответный тезис) - Есть в индивиде что-то, на что 4 кармические закона не влияют (или влияют, но не детерминируют). 
> (Неизбежный вывод) - Это вечная душа (или любой аналог - атман, ум ясного света...), наделённая свободой воли.


Ньямы не влияют на плоды каммы. Хотя остальные ньямы могут создать условия дляпроявления этих плодов.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иван Ран, простите, но тут 


> (2-ой тезис) - 4 некармические ньямы полностью формируют индивида


ошибка. 

Что Вы называете индивидом?
Это очень существенно. Не погода формирует индивида, а восприятие индивидом погоды. Понимаете?

А восприятие целиком и полностью подчинено закону кармы.
Тут же есть определенная ошибка и у Топпера.

Нет никаких законов вне восприятия. 
То, что не все определяется кармой можно понимать по разному,  зависимости от определения кармы. Слово одно, а понимание - разное.

Что такое индивидуальная карма? Это те намерения, которые устойчиво возникают вновь и вновь и воспринимаются как некоторая воля, как некоторая единая личность.

Что такое коллективная карма? Это те случаи, когда личности формируют коллектив, как некоторую коллективную волю, совпадением групп намерений.

Карма не является чем-то самостоятельно существующим. Это способ классификации. Если можно классифицировать поток намерений как индивидуальную карму, то можно классифицировать и как групповую, коллективную.

Если коллективное намерение доплыть в лодке от берега до берега удается реализовать,  весь коллектив получает плод. Если не удается реализовать, коллектив перестает существовать. Это значит что дальнейшие действия коллектива лодки не существуют. Но может сложиться новый коллектив, спасающихся на воде. 

Не стоит забывать, что конструирование личности и конструирование коллектива происходят на основе одних и тех же намерений.

----------


## Топпер

> Но тогда получается противоречие - с одной стороны решение не возникает независимо от чего-либо. С другой стороны, не зависит от предыдущих действий.. тогда выходит складывается от чего-то ещё, помимо предыдущих действий. Вот вопрос тогда такой - от чего ещё? От, например, влияния физической обстановки (которая не является результатом своих действий, а работает сама по себе). Но тогда должно быть так, что отчасти от этих внешних условий, а отчасти - от прошлых действий. В любом случае обусловленность полная, т.е. сформированное готовое принятое решение сформировано тем, тем и тем.


И я о чём: отчасти от внешних условий, отчасти от внутренних.
Внешние условия (погода и т.п.) вероятностны и не предопределены.
Внутренние условия так же не предопределены из-за того, что у рождений не было начала и почеу принимается то или иное решение до начала цепочки конца мы проследить не можем. Как результат - тоже вероятнотный  подход.
Общий итог: вероятностьность событий (т.е. принятия решения), а не предопределённость.

----------


## Топпер

> А восприятие целиком и полностью подчинено закону кармы.
> Тут же есть определенная ошибка и у Топпера.


Об этом, как раз, тред. Что не всё восприятие обусловлено только каммой.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы уклоняетесь, а мне это необходимо чтобы понять стоит ли вообще продолжать с вами дискуссию.


Не стоит. У вас подход и аргументы примерно того же плана, что и у Уллу.

----------


## Zom

> Общий итог: вероятностьность событий (т.е. принятия решения), а не предопределённость.


Ну вообщем-то да, только эта вероятность, даже будучи сложно определяемой, полностью обусловлена, что и позволяет "видящему" всё увидеть - например, Будде, который видит что через пару сотен кальп Девадатта станет паччьека-буддой (причём вне зависимости от "его личного ежесекундного выбора" -)

С этой точки зрения не очень разумно говорить о том, что "каждый выбирает сам, практиковать ему там.. или нет". Такой 
широты свободной воли" выходит что не существует. 

Или ещё можно сказать на основе вышесказанного так - "свободная воля стремится к нулю!" -)
(равно как и реальное существование дхамм)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я вел речь о случае, которого придерживаются оппоненты: что абсолютно всё формируется каммой.
> Если абсолютно всё - формируется каммой, тогда свободы воли нет. Ибо все решения вытекают из предыдущих и т.д. В резульате кто-то точно достигнет Ниббаны, а кто-то точно не достигнет.


Я под буддийской кармой, понимаю принцип воздаяния за моральные проступки (условно говоря). Поэтому все остальные 4 закона (физика, химия, биология, психика) отношу к причинно-следственному закону, который не нуждается в вере, и очевиден для любого материалиста.

Кто-то, а вернее большинство, ниббаны и не достигает. Под кто-то, подразумевается совокупность 5 скандх.




> Она существует, как некий непросчитываемый коэффициент.


У-СЛОВ-НО




> Я такого нигде не утверждал. Индивид формируется с участием каммы.


Это мой тезис.




> Увы, про камму говорил сам Будда. Отбросить не можем.


Как логический аргумент, отбрасываем. 




> Смотря, что считать детерминированностью.
> Вероятность 0,99(9) это детерминированность?


А остальные 0.0n...1 это независимая не отчего душа формирует?



> Ньямы не влияют на плоды каммы.


Читайте ещё раз сообщение с тезисами.

----------


## Won Soeng

Иначе говоря, сам тезис о том, что нечто формируется кармой требует объяснения.

Формирование - это обозначение формы. Есть ли эта форма реально? Нет, всякая форма номинальна. Это способ восприятия реальности. Форма не говорит - я форма. 

Совокупности намерений различают формы между собой. Различным образом.

Существо, обладающее только зрением воспринимает мир не так, как существо обладающее только слухом или обонянием.

Существо обладающее зрением видит летящий камень в пространстве электромагнитного взаимодействия.
Существо обладающее слухом слышит летящий камень  пространстве звуковых колебаний.

Их представления о причинах и следствиях различны. Распространение электромагнитных колебаний отличается от распространения звуковых.

Когда светло, существо обладающее зрением видит камень, даже в вакууме.
Когда темно, существо обладающее зрением не видит камня. Зато существо обладающее слухом может слышать звуковые колебания от его перемещения.

Дело не в погрешности измерений. Дело в разрешающей способности восприятия различных существ.

Восприятие формируется кармой. Таким образом все остальные законы являются номинальными, зависимыми от восприятия. Существо не может вывести закон, не имея возможности воспринимать. 
Закон не является чем-то объективным, независимым от восприятия. Закон это всего лишь обобщение наблюдений.

Таки образом и рассуждения о том, все ли формируется кармой или не все, это в конечность счете вопрос цели. Что же объясняется?

И когда мы говорим о намерениях, мы говорим именно о карме. А когда говорим о погоде или земном тяготении, мы не говорим о намерениях, и поэтому не говорим о карме.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда же мы пытаемся объяснить намерения кармой, это все равно что пытаться решить, что было раньше яйцо или курица, яблоко или семечка.

Намерения это и есть карма. Карма это и есть намерения.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Иван Ран

> ошибка.
> 
> Что Вы называете индивидом?
> Это очень существенно. Не погода формирует индивида, а восприятие индивидом погоды. Понимаете?


Нет ошибки, БТР. Почитайте про остальные ньямы, они формируют психику человека (индивида, любого существа). А психика формирует поступки.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вообщем-то да, только эта, даже будучи сложно определяемой, полностью обусловлена, что и позволяет "видящему" всё увидеть - например, Будде, который видит что через пару сотен кальп Девадатта станет паччьека-буддой (причём вне зависимости от "его выбора" -)


Погода, насколько я понимаю,  не обусловлена. Да и вообще действие всего "внешнего мира"

Касаемо "внутреннего мира": на принятие того или иного решения влияют многие обстоятельства: память, килесы, и масса других. Зная все стартовые условия можно было бы абсолютно точно предсказать какое решение примет индивид. Всё просто. 

Проблема в том, что *все* стартовые условия нам никогда не будут известны. Т.к. сами стартовые условия были сформированы под действием своих стартовых условий. А те, в свою очередь, под действием своих, ещё более ранних. 
Если бы была первая жизнь, мы могли бы добраться до истинных стартовых условий и зная их, предсказать весь ход дальнейшего развития.

Но т.к. первой жизни не было, мы не можем найти первые стартовые условия. Значит всехда останется мельчайший неучтённый фактор. 
Вот о чём речь. Наличие этого фактора не позволяет детерминировать всю систему. 
Плюс, вышеуказанная погода и пр. внешние причины.




> Я под буддийской кармой, понимаю принцип воздаяния за моральные проступки (условно говоря). Поэтому все остальные 4 закона (физика, химия, биология, психика) отношу к причинно-следственному закону, который не нуждается в вере, и очевиден для любого материалиста.


Здесь надо уточнить, подразумеваете ли вы под этим то, что они покрываются камма ньямой?



> Как логический аргумент, отбрасываем.


Нет. Это слово Будды.



> А остальные 0.0n...1 это независимая не отчего душа формирует?


Это влияние четырёх других ньям и влияние того самого непросчитываемого коэффициента, который возникает в результате бесконечного количества прошлых жизней.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Погода, насколько я понимаю, не обусловлена. Да и вообще действие всего "внешнего мира"


Пусть даже так, но погода и остальные факторы полностью обуславливают мысли и поступки ЖС.

----------


## Zom

> Но т.к. первой жизни не было, мы не можем найти первые стартовые условия. Значит всехда останется мельчайший неучтённый фактор. 
> Вот о чём речь. Наличие этого фактора не позволяет детерминировать всю систему. 
> Плюс, вышеуказанная погода и пр. внешние причины.


Ну да, мы это уже обсуждали в Вихаре как-то может год назад.

Видящий (например Будда) умеет проследить все причино-следственные связи в колоссальном объёме, что и даёт ему возможность говорить с практически единичной вероятностью о том кто чего достигнет в частности.. или что будет происходить с его Учением - Дхаммой. Всё это он видел, несмотря на "свободу воли" многочисленных людей в этом процессе участвующих. Почему и говорю, что в принципе свобода воли в абсолютном смысле стремится к нулю (хотя обычному человеку так не кажется).

(и не-детерминированность системы, кстати, тоже стремится к нулю).

----------


## Echo

> Не стоит. У вас подход и аргументы примерно того же плана, что и у Уллу.


Ok, но напоследок хотелось бы узнать ответ на мой основной вопрос. Повторю его на всякий случай: Вы считаете, что исключительно тхеравада представляет собой "правильный буддизм"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Об этом, как раз, тред. Что не всё восприятие обусловлено только каммой.


Я не говорю обусловлено. Я говорю - подчинено. 
Для того чтобы это понять, нужно понять, что органы зрения у отдельного организма не являются сформированными текущими событиями, но сама возможность воспринимать генетически обусловленный поток жизнедеятельности есть результат намерений наблюдать и возможности наблюдать. Без намерений в принципе не было бы наблюдений. Даже при наличии возможности. 

Это взаимообусловленные процессы. Но подчинены они наблюдению.

Ка это понять? Очень просто. Человек имеет возможность наблюдать все вокруг. Но наблюдает то, что намерен наблюдать. 
То же касается и жизнедеятельности за пределами организма. 

И это касается того, что следует называть коллективной кармой. Воля рода, воля вида, генетически необусловленная, но обусловленная социально. 

Это колесо, которое нельзя разывать нигде.

Намерения возникают в условиях, условия распознаются при наличии намерений.

Это и есть закон кармы. Сколько еще других ньям можно распознавать? Один -  просто как условия? Или классифицировать условия еще на множество ньям?

Пять ньям или две ньямы - в чем в сущности разница?

Про это и идет речь когда говорим о лишних сущностях.

Вопрос в том, что если обозначать закон кармы только как намерения, то условия выделяются в отдельную структуру законов (т.е. структурирование восприятия)

Если же обозначать закон кармы как взаимообусловленность намерений и восприятия, то все остальные законы будут включены в этот как развитие структуры.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет ошибки, БТР. Почитайте про остальные ньямы, они формируют психику человека (индивида, любого существа). А психика формирует поступки.


Нет. Не они формируют психику человека, а их восприятие, обусловленное уже сложившимся опытом, сложившейся психикой.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Топпер

> Пусть даже так, но погода и остальные факторы полностью обуславливают мысли и поступки ЖС.


Я с этим и не спорил.
Я не спорил даже с тем, что прошлые действия так же обуславливают. 
Я же нигде не говорил, что нечто возникает из неоткуда, само по себе вообще ни от чего не зависимо.

Я говорю о том, что не все факторы возможно просчитать *даже теоретически*. Соответственно всегда остаётся вероятность того или иного события. А это, по сути, и есть свобода воли.




> Ну да, мы это уже обсуждали в Вихаре как-то может год назад.
> 
> Видящий (например Будда) умеет проследить все причино-следственные связи в колоссальном объёме, что и даёт ему возможность говорить с практически единичной вероятностью о том кто чего достигнет в частности.. или что будет происходить с его Учением - Дхаммой. Всё это он видел, несмотря на "свободу воли" многочисленных людей в этом процессе участвующих. Почему и говорю, что в принципе свобода воли в абсолютном смысле стремится к нулю (хотя обычному человеку так не кажется).
> 
> (и не-детерминированность системы, кстати, тоже стремится к нулю).


Практически да. Но стремится к нулю и имеет нулевую вероятность  - это не одно и то же. В первом случае есть свобода воли, пусть и стремящаяся к нулю. Во втором её в принципе нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну да, мы это уже обсуждали в Вихаре как-то может год назад.
> 
> Видящий (например Будда) умеет проследить все причино-следственные связи в колоссальном объёме, что и даёт ему возможность говорить с практически единичной вероятностью о том кто чего достигнет в частности.. или что будет происходить с его Учением - Дхаммой. Всё это он видел, несмотря на "свободу воли" многочисленных людей в этом процессе участвующих. Почему и говорю, что в принципе свобода воли в абсолютном смысле стремится к нулю (хотя обычному человеку так не кажется).


Это только фантазия о то, что умеет Будда. 

Будда умеет именно это? Или так только выглядит, что он умеет это?

А может быть просто Будда имеет несколько другую структуру восприятия реальности, в которой нет парадоксов взаимной обусловленности?

Иначе говоря, Будде извествен инвариант, который полностью разворачивает взаимную обусловленность?

Вы писали о тройственном возникновении одновременно формы, органа и контакта. Что ни форма, ни орган, ни контакт сами по себе не существуют, вместе возникают и вместе исчезают. 

Это пример инварианта. Будда же говорит о том, что все 12 звеньев возникают взаимообусловленно. Не одно вследствие другого, а взаимообусловленно, все вместе.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Zom

> Ok, но напоследок хотелось бы узнать ответ на мой основной вопрос. Повторю его на всякий случай: Вы считаете, что исключительно тхеравада представляет собой "правильный буддизм"?


А вы лучше не над этим вопросом задумывайтесь, а над другим - "Как вы считаете, все ли буддийские учения, что существуют в данный момент в мире, являются правильными и именно ТЕМ, чему учил сам Будда?"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ok, но напоследок хотелось бы узнать ответ на мой основной вопрос. Повторю его на всякий случай: Вы считаете, что исключительно тхеравада представляет собой "правильный буддизм"?


Личные вопросы пожалуйста пишите в личку. Может быть, отвечу.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Здесь надо уточнить, подразумеваете ли вы под этим то, что они покрываются камма ньямой?


То что вы подразумеваете по каммой ньямой - нет. Если же подразумевать под каммой просто причинно следственный закон, то естественно да. 

То что вы подразумеваете под каммой (причинно-следственный закон) как буддист, выглядит следующим образом: вы избили кого-то, это действие каким-то невероятным образом (каммой в вашем понимании), образует следствие, которое вас негативно настигнет, непременно, даже в следующих жизнях. 

Я подразумеваю под причинно-следственным законом следующее: я кого-то избил, негативными последствиями для меня могут быть: месть, арест..., а так же тот, кого я избил, обозлиться, изобьёт другого, а тот другой, ведя свою машину в плохом расположении духа, собьёт меня, пока я буду перебегать улицу. При этом лично меня эти следствия могут и не коснуться вовсе, а уже другие будут пожимать плоды моего действия. А так как души у меня нет, то никакого каммического плода в следующих жизнях я и не получу.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не говорю обусловлено. Я говорю - подчинено. 
> Для того чтобы это понять, нужно понять, что органы зрения у отдельного организма не являются сформированными текущими событиями, но сама возможность воспринимать генетически обусловленный поток жизнедеятельности есть результат намерений наблюдать и возможности наблюдать. Без намерений в принципе не было бы наблюдений. Даже при наличии возможности.


Да, конечно. Без жажды существования с довесками каммы не было бы "вселения" в то или иное тело.



> Пять ньям или две ньямы - в чем в сущности разница?
> 
> Про это и идет речь когда говорим о лишних сущностях.
> 
> Вопрос в том, что если обозначать закон кармы только как намерения, то условия выделяются в отдельную структуру законов (т.е. структурирование восприятия)
> 
> Если же обозначать закон кармы как взаимообусловленность намерений и восприятия, то все остальные законы будут включены в этот как развитие структуры.


Разница в том, что одно построено на основе слов Будды, а второе нет. Если Будда сказал, о пяти ньямах и о том, что Камма ньяма подчинена (т.е. является частным случаем)  Дхамма ньяме, а не наоборот, то так оно и есть.

----------


## Иван Ран

> "Как вы считаете, все ли буддийские учения, что существуют в данный момент в мире, являются правильными и именно ТЕМ, чему учил сам Будда?"


Зом, пора бы уже понять, что Учителя Махаяны, тоже Будды (с т з Махаяны конечно)

----------


## Zom

> Практически да. Но стремится к нулю и имеет нулевую вероятность - это не одно и то же. В первом случае есть свобода воли, пусть и стремящаяся к нулю. Во втором её в принципе нет.


А реальная польза для прекращения страданий в таком заключении есть? -))




> Это только фантазия о то, что умеет Будда. 
> Будда умеет именно это? Или так только выглядит, что он умеет это?
> 
> А может быть просто Будда имеет несколько другую структуру восприятия реальности, в которой нет парадоксов взаимной обусловленности?
> 
> Иначе говоря, Будде извествен инвариант, который полностью разворачивает взаимную обусловленность?


Про то, как воспринимает мир Будда я не говорю - и это действительно догадки. Однако - есть канонические аргументы в пользу того, что Будда видел далёкое и очень далёкое будущее, и на основании этого давал или не давал учение, устанавливал правила Винаи... Вот об этом мы и говорим, что Будда это делал, не взирая на то, что у людей "есть свободная воля", что говорит о том, что этот фактор по сути не важен в достижении прекращения страданий - выбор неимоверно мощно обусловлен, любое сознательное или бессознательное решение. А необусловленность выражается в непросчитываемости изначальных условий, что между тем, не особо то влияет на положение вещей -)

----------


## Won Soeng

Что касается свободы воли... Возьмем два простых, но связанных события - голодный организм умирает и голодный организм находит пищу. В зависимости от последовательности этих событий меняется лишь локальный результат. Однажды голодный организм умрет, независимо от того, сколько раз он находил пищу.

В масштабе одного года события совершаемые ежедневно показывают отсутствие свободы воли. Одни и те же повторяющиеся действия. В редких случаях "цикл" выходит за рамки года, обнаруживается какой-то тренд изменений.
Но в рамках жизни организма все тренды завершаются, и если рассматривать популяцию организмов, то жизнь одно из них проходит в рамках цикла, свойственного многим другим. Лишь редкий экземпляр выходит за границы общих циклов, на на протяжении существования популяции в течение многих поколений эти тренды снова оказываются лишь долгими циклами.

Таким образом, свобода воли локальна, в перемене последовательности нескольких событий, каждое из который все равно случится. 

Если воспринимать хотя бы несколько масштабов одновременно, становится ясно, что свобода воли это та же несвобода, а несвобода так же включает в себя множество свобод.

Дело не в стремлении к нулю. А во взаимной структуре свободы и предопределенности.

Иначе говоря, существует множество дорог существования. Существо не может пройти их все. Ему приходится выбирать одну из возможных, и в этом его свобода. Но существо само по себе не создает новых путей. Лишь заполняет допустимые. И в этом его детерминированность.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Топпер

> То что вы подразумеваете по каммой ньямой - нет. Если же подразумевать под каммой просто причинно следственный закон, то естественно да.


Тогда спорить, собственно говоря, не о чем. 
То, что всё подчиняется причинно-следственным связям - очевидно. 
Но с т.з. Тхеравады не все причинно-следственыне связи есть проявления каммы.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если Будда сказал, о пяти ньямах и о том, что Камма ньяма подчинена (т.е. является частным случаем) Дхамма ньяме, а не наоборот, то так оно и есть.


А чём разговор тогда?  :Big Grin:  
Всех благ  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

> Зом, пора бы уже понять, что Учителя Махаяны, тоже Будды (с т з Махаяны конечно)


Это я знаю. А ещё можно понять, что много кто себя может называть Буддой.

----------


## Топпер

> А реальная польза для прекращения страданий в таком заключении есть? -))


Реальная польза, конечно есть. Она заключается в ответе на вопрос: "кто я - тварь дрожащая или право имею"  :Smilie: .

Из неё вытекает, что достижение или не достижение Ниббаны - в "наших руках".
Иначе многие люди будут сидеть и ждать у моря погоды. Или ждать, когда какой-либо Будда спасёт их своими сверхспособностями.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нет. Не они формируют психику человека, а их восприятие, обусловленное уже сложившимся опытом, сложившейся психикой.


А что формирует психику, как не физика, биология, химия?

----------


## Echo

> Личные вопросы пожалуйста пишите в личку. Может быть, отвечу.


Давайте по другому: Есть официальная позиция тхеравады по этому вопросу?
Просто интересно все тхеравадины так считают или это частное мнение?
Честный ответ на всеобщее обозрение мне кажется будет способствовать уменьшению конфликтов.

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте по другому: Есть официальная позиция тхеравады по этому вопросу?
> Просто интересно все тхеравадины так считают или это частное мнение?
> Честный ответ на всеобщее обозрение мне кажется будет способствовать уменьшению конфликтов.


Вы решили мне здесь устроить допрос с пристрастием?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А реальная польза для прекращения страданий в таком заключении есть? -))
> 
> 
> 
> Про то, как воспринимает мир Будда я не говорю - и это действительно догадки. Однако - есть канонические аргументы в пользу того, что Будда видел далёкое и очень далёкое будущее, и на основании этого давал или не давал учение, устанавливал правила Винаи... Вот об этом мы и говорим, что Будда это делал, не взирая на то, что у людей "есть свободная воля", что говорит о том, что этот фактор по сути не важен в достижении прекращения страданий - выбор неимоверно мощно обусловлен, любое сознательное или бессознательное решение. А необусловленность выражается в непросчитываемости изначальных условий, что между тем, не особо то влияет на положение вещей -)


Не обязательно думать, что Будда видел далекое и очень далекое будущее.
Можно также считать, что Будда видит все допустимые траектории развития, как единое целое, вне времени. И это и есть Дхарма.
Иначе говоря, можно видеть всю карту возможностей для всех живых существ, можно видеть, где на этой карте находится конкретное существо, можно видеть как оно сюда попало и можно видеть куда оно отсюда движется. Но так же как человек однажды утром может сделать что-то, чего никогда раньше не делал, а может и не сделать этого, есть определенные локальные неопределенности той или иной длительности.

Современная наука уже говорит о пределе прогноза. Не говорит (по причине банальности) о том, что независимо от варианта развития событий через какое-то время все снова вернется на круги своя, потому что вопрос прогноза, это вопрос вероятности определенного события. Например урагана или землятресения. Они возникают снова и снова, вызывают определенные события.
И есть обратная сторона предела. Предел рассеивания последствий любого события. В направлении из настоящего в будущее такая точка названа пределом прогноза. За этой точкой, еще дальше находится точка предела различия. Дальше траектории снова сходятся в одну.

Разумеется, это тоже только фантазия.
Но несколько другой взгляд на вопрос причин и следствий. В такой фантазии есть место инварианту. Не нужно детерминировать все. Нужно лишь знать общий поток возможных событий, общий принцип формирования всякой индивидуальной и коллективной кармы.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это я знаю. А ещё можно понять, что много кто себя может называть Буддой.


А ещё можно понять, что нет никакой разницы кому верить, если верить хочется. Тока Теравада это такой наиболее рациональный вариант, выбирая Тераваду уменьшаешь свои шансы остаться в дураках, но тока уменьшаешь, шансы всё равно остаются  :Smilie: . Как и остаётся невозможность доказать просветление самого Готамы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что формирует психику, как не физика, биология, химия?


Иван, это психика называет определенные закономерности физическими, биологическими, химическими.

Понимаете? Это взаимообусловлено. Когда-то люди не называли притяжение физическим законом, а горение огня химическим.

Притяжение не выделялось как что-то особенное, потому что ему подчинено все (т.е. нет никакого закона, поскольку нет ничего, что выделило бы одни события от других), так же как не было закона сохранения импульса, поскольку не был выделен и экстраполирован закон трения.

А горение огня приписывалось духу огня, и поскольку не всегда удавалось развести огонь, это определялось как благосклонность духа, ему приписывалась собственная воля, собственные намерения.

И сейчас многие квантовые законы в своей квантовой неопределенности так же определены на уровне духа. То есть вот за такие границы выйти не может, а в этих границах есть только некоторая вероятность. 

Мы расширили мир детерминированности в границах, но обнаружили в том числе бифуркации и флуктуации, которые имеют точно нелинейную, а чаще всего неопределенную (и даже стохастическую) зависимость причин и следствий. 
Статистически все укладывается в некоторые пределы, а внутри, каждая отдельная частица потока обладает "свободой воли".

Можно выделить то, что формирует психику, как бы это ни называлось. Это я и называю обобщенно восприятием.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Просто интересно все тхеравадины так считают или это частное мнение?


Если Топпер скажет правду, того это будет против правил форума. Так что сами думайте.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Иван, это психика называет определенные закономерности физическими, биологическими, химическими.


Не буду спорить, я материалист, вернее пантеист. Считаю что мои 5 скандх это порождение днк, электронов и прочей материи.

----------


## Echo

> Вы решили мне здесь устроить допрос с пристрастием?


Интересно, кстати, это ваше субьективное восприятие интерпретировало это предложение как допрос с пристрастием или это сокрыто обьективно в моих словах наподобие закона гравитации?)(вопрос риторический)
Почему допрос то? Я вас просто спрашиваю обосновав свой интерес. 



> Если Топпер скажет правду, того это будет против правил форума. Так что сами думайте.


Перечитал сейчас быстренько правила не нашел ничего криминального  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разница в том, что одно построено на основе слов Будды, а второе нет. Если Будда сказал, о пяти ньямах и о том, что Камма ньяма подчинена (т.е. является частным случаем) Дхамма ньяме, а не наоборот, то так оно и есть.


Будда это сказал в одном из объяснений или проводил это как сущностно важный вопрос сквозь свое учение неоднократно?

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> об этом и речь: если мы не можем найти первопричины, мы не сможем сделать точный расчёт. Значит непросчитываемая вариативность поведения будет присутствовать.


Однако воля не может действовать без причины. Она всегда исходит *из* (...) А вот это самое *из* вполне определенно и подоно рельсам твердо руководит волей. И именно потому, что она не является свободной, она не является нашим я. Если наделить ее хоть каплей свободы, тем самым она становится каплю независимой (что абсурдно, как "чуть-чуть беременной"), а любая независимость (кроме Ниббаны) 1) противоречит Закону Взаимозависимого Возникновения 2) является плацдармом для "я".
Воля сама по себе существует благодаря зависимости. Воля, которая не исходит от чего-то, теряет опору и рассеивается, наподобии жажды, лишенной опоры.




> Насчёт видения того, кто уходит первым Пробуждённые или главные ученики - Сарипутта видел рождения прошлых Будд и их учеников.
> Насчёт своего ухода - он раздумывал и размышлял.


Спасибо. Еще пища для размышлений заключается в том, что одна из иддх - это наблюдение за тем, в каких уделах существа умирают и рождаются. Про постижение прошлых жизни Будда тоже говорил. Про узрение будужих жизнях ни слова не встречал.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не буду спорить, я материалист, вернее пантеист. Считаю что мои 5 скандх это порождение днк, электронов и прочей материи.


Однако ни днк, ни электроны, ни прочая материя не сделали Вас материалистом, верно?
Какова причина Ваших взглядов?

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Иван Ран

*БТР*, я понял вы состоите из восприятия.

БТР, я ж пантеист, материя божественна  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

> Реальная польза, конечно есть. Она заключается в ответе на вопрос: "кто я - тварь дрожащая или право имею" .
> 
> Из неё вытекает, что достижение или не достижение Ниббаны - в "наших руках".
> Иначе многие люди будут сидеть и ждать у моря погоды. Или ждать, когда какой-либо Будда спасёт их своими сверхспособностями.


С одной стороны да. А с другой - это усиливает мнение, что я = четана, или я = ум.
Тоже не блестящий вариант -)




> Давайте по другому: Есть официальная позиция тхеравады по этому вопросу?
> Просто интересно все тхеравадины так считают или это частное мнение?


Если даже тхеравадины по ряду вопросов не могут меж собой договориться, то как вы думаете, каково их мнение о тех, кто придерживается вообще не-канонических учений? 
-) Если даже к лесным монахам в Тайланде "городские" испытывали неприязнь (и наоборот), то как вы думаете, каково их отношение к представителям других школ? 
Эта история стара как мир - начните с изучения буддийских расколов >2000 лет назад.




> Не обязательно думать, что Будда видел далекое и очень далекое будущее.
> Можно также считать, что Будда видит все допустимые траектории развития, как единое целое, вне времени. И это и есть Дхарма.
> Иначе говоря, можно видеть всю карту возможностей для всех живых существ, можно видеть, где на этой карте находится конкретное существо, можно видеть как оно сюда попало и можно видеть куда оно отсюда движется. Но так же как человек однажды утром может сделать что-то, чего никогда раньше не делал, а может и не сделать этого, есть определенные локальные неопределенности той или иной длительности.


Это уже ваши фантазии. А опираясь на канон мы можем говорить только о том, что он видел именно далёкие события будущего.




> А ещё можно понять, что нет никакой разницы кому верить, если верить хочется. Тока Теравада это такой наиболее рациональный вариант, выбирая Тераваду уменьшаешь свои шансы остаться в дураках, но тока уменьшаешь, шансы всё равно остаются . Как и остаётся невозможность доказать просветление самого Готамы.


Совершенно верно. Вполне логично и правильно вначале изучить первоисточник, а затем уже иные вариации. До сути же докапаться можно только за счёт личной практики. Но главный вопрос в том, что вначале нужно правильно выбрать что конкретно практиковать - а не хвататься за первое что понравится или просто "попадётся". И это и следует делать на основе самых ранних сутт, которые не противоречат друг другу, но противоречат более поздним суттам.

----------


## Топпер

> Однако воля не может действовать без причины. Она всегда исходит *из* (...) А вот это самое *из* вполне определенно и подоно рельсам твердо руководит волей.


В том то и дело, что не совсем. Т.к. первоначаль мы найти не можем, соотвественно и стопроцентно точно не можем вычислить это "из". Можем с крайне высокой долей вероятности, но не абсолютно точно.



> Еще пища для размышлений заключается в том, что одна из иддх - это наблюдение за тем, в каких уделах существа умирают и рождаются. Про постижение прошлых жизни Будда тоже говорил. Про узрение будужих жизнях ни слова не встречал.


Например, Будды прошлого предсказывают будущим Бодисаттам, что те станут Буддами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> *БТР*, я понял вы состоите из восприятия.
> 
> БТР, я ж пантеист, материя божественна .


Нет, Вы не поняли  :Smilie:  Личность, психика это и есть восприятие. В отличие от организма, который личность объявляет своим, так же как объявляет своим дом, машину, семью, страну и т.п.

Я не спрашиваю кто Вы, и что такое материя  :Smilie:  Вполне разделяю научные взгляды. Но ни физика, ни биология, ни химия не касаются вопросов формирования психики, личности.

Поэтому подумайте хорошо, являются ли Ваши взгляды на мироустройство результатом работы днк, электронов или другой материи?

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Совершенно верно. Вполне логично и правильно вначале изучить первоисточник, а затем уже иные вариации. До сути же докапаться можно только за счёт личной практики. Но главный вопрос в том, что вначале нужно правильно выбрать что конкретно практиковать - а не хвататься за первое что понравится или просто "попадётся". И это и следует делать на основе самых ранних сутт, которые не противоречат друг другу, но противоречат более поздним суттам.


Топпер уже удачно подписался под вашими словами. 

_Раз Будда сказал, то так оно и есть_. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> С одной стороны да. А с другой - это усиливает мнение, что я = четана, или я = ум.
> Тоже не блестящий вариант -)


Есть такое дело. Могут усилить. Поэтому и нужно правильное понимание, как фактор Пути и исправление своих взглядов, как элемент кусала камма.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это уже ваши фантазии. А опираясь на канон мы можем говорить только о том, что он видел именно далёкие события будущего.


Верно, но не можем говорить КАК он это делал. Одни фантазии не лучше других, верно?

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Поэтому подумайте хорошо, являются ли Ваши взгляды на мироустройство результатом работы днк, электронов или другой материи?


БТР, этот вопрос из детского философского сада. 
Да, из материи. 
А вот вы на меня смотрите с аватара, я недоумеваю, как вы помещаетесь в моём компьютере  :Smilie: .

----------


## Echo

> Эта история стара как мир - начните с изучения буддийских расколов >2000 лет назад.


Да мне не интересна история расколов и внутрениие конфликты. Меня интересует как дела сейчас обстоят по отношению к махаяне. Чего вы так нервничаете то с Топпером?

----------


## Zom

> Верно, но не можем говорить КАК он это делал. Одни фантазии не лучше других, верно?


Как делал как раз очень понятно. Посмотрите цитату Па Аук Саядо, которую я привёл выше. 




> Топпер уже удачно подписался под вашими словами. 
> Раз Будда сказал, то так оно и есть.


Неправильное у вас умозаключение.
А правильное буддийское заключение (и все вытекающие из этого намерения) таково: "Раз Будда сказал, то вполне вероятно, что так оно и есть".

----------


## Zom

> Да мне не интересна история расколов и внутрениие конфликты. Меня интересует как дела сейчас обстоят по отношению к махаяне. Чего вы так нервничаете то с Топпером?


С чего вы взяли что я нервничаю? -))

А история расколов вас зря не интересует, иначе бы не задавали таких смешных вопросов -)

----------


## Echo

> С чего вы взяли что я нервничаю? -))


Избегаете прямого ответа на простой вопрос.



> А история расколов вас зря не интересует, иначе бы не задавали таких смешных вопросов -)


А вы человека спрашивающего: "где тут свет включается?" тоже посылаете на курс электротехники?

----------


## Иван Ран

> А правильное буддийское заключение (и все вытекающие из этого намерения) таково: "Раз Будда сказал, то вполне вероятно, что так оно и есть".


А это мне сейчас Будда сказал? 
Заканчивайте Зом, это бессмысленно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Зная все стартовые условия можно было бы абсолютно точно предсказать какое решение примет индивид. Всё просто.


Стартовым условием может являтся любой известный прошлый набор обстоятельств в любой известный момент.

----------


## Топпер

> Стартовым условием может являтся любой известный прошлый набор обстоятельств в любой известный момент.


Мог бы. Если бы мы знали его абсолютно точно. И если бы абсолютно точно знали закон его изменения. А это невозможно даже теоретически.

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, этот вопрос из детского философского сада. 
> Да, из материи. 
> А вот вы на меня смотрите с аватара, я недоумеваю, как вы помещаетесь в моём компьютере .


 :Smilie:  Не нужно представлять Вашего оппонента идиотом, хорошо?  Это мешает воспринимать вопросы всерьез. 

Хорошо, раз Вы говорите, что Ваши взгляды, Ваши представления есть результат действия материи, не могли бы Вы объяснить, какой именно формы материи и каким конкретно образом?

Все дело в слове "материя". Словом материя можно обобщить все, без границ. Например, сказать, информация - это форма организации материи. В этом случае информация - это материя или нет?

Я не предлагаю Вам верить, что психика это что-то помимо материи. Просто речь идет о том, что психика не изучается ни физикой, ни биологией, ни химией. Так же как биология изучается без необходимости сведения к физическим взаимодействия, а химия изучается без необходимости сведения к четырем фундаментальным. 

Так же и информатика изучается вне зависимости от материального носителя, по своей сути, математически. 

Психические процессы безотносительны к своим материальным носителям. Так же как информация записанная чернилами на бумаге и записанная ориентацией магнитных доменов на жестком диске остается сопоставимой, сравнимой.

Поэтому нет ничего удивительного в том, что вводится дополнительный уровень изучения психики, безотносительный к изучению взаимодействия материи.

Вы можете не знать, как именно слово "вдохните" воспринимается барабанной перепонкой, затем в виде нервных импульсов достигает мозга, и там трансформируется в осмысление команды и вызывает усилия по вдоху или возражение "еще чего".

Но Вы можете изучать законы поведения, законы причин и следствий в области психической. Совершенно безотносительно при этом, что Вы знаете о физике, химии, биологии. 
Но изучая законы поведения, психологию, Вы начинаете оперировать теми же  сущностями, которые когда-то были названы духами, душами, богами, демонами и т.п., безотносительно, что же могло бы быть материальными носителями этих сущностей. 
Можно глубоко знать законы материального мира и совсем ничего не знать о законах поведения живых организмов на их мотивационном, психологическом уровне, на уровне восприятия.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Pavel

> Как же - я понимаю, что именно вопрос спонтанности четаны. Т.е. якобы есть рамки, внутри которых якобы возможен некий необусловленный выбор.


Не стоит понятие свободы сводить к понятию безотносительной спонтанности. Топпер совершенно верно указывает на то, что рассмотрение вопроса воли, волеизъявления, свободы и свободы выбора - это вопросы всегда относительные. Посудите сами... Утверждая свободу воли как некую спонтанность ее проявления, можем ли мы положительно ответить на такой вопрос: Освободился ли Будда Готама, если он всегда поступает лишь разумно и никогда не поступает неразумно?

Но, к сожалению, Топпер забывает о собственном критерии относительности и готов рассматривать те или иные вопросы, например, безотносительно от времени. Так он утверждает, как некую очевидность, что 


> Точнее говоря, имея бесконечное количество времени в запасе, мы можем утверждать практически с единичной вероятностью, что все её достигнут.


Топпер в данном случае упускает такой момент, что при посыле к "бесконечному времени впереди" очевидно возникает "бесконечное время сзади". При посыле же в "бесконечное время сзади" неминуемо возникает "вероятность равная единице", что все уже в Ниббане были, но как-то ее утратили. 

Я этот пример привел не в укор Топперу, т.к. в нем не замечаю этого стремления к безотносительному рассмотрению феноменов и взгляду в неких абсолютных величинах в том числе и по отношению к вопросу свободы воли. Я его привел как пример некчемности вообще такого безотносительного подхода. Вижу, что и Топпер пытается "вернуть на землю" тех, кто мыслит категориями "всё", "всегда", "абсолютно", "только это"...., теряя при таком подходе суть любой ПРАКТИКИ, которая относительна личности, времени, цели, эффективности,.. 

И в этом смысле каждый имеет возможность освободиться от кармической зависимости и обрести достаточную свободу и силу воли, чтобы следовать по пути, который разумен. И освобождение это не некое чудо, когда всЁ в жизни человека до определенного момента было подчинено его камме, а потом в одно чудесное мгновение произошло Великое Освобождение. Освобождение - это практические ежедневные шаги по пути в рамках относительной свободы выбора, в рамках относительной, а не абсолютной, зависимости от каммы и волевой устремленности к свободе ума, без страха подчинения воли мудростью.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Не нужно представлять Вашего оппонента идиотом, хорошо? Это мешает воспринимать вопросы всерьез.


Не знаю кого я себе представлял, я комментировал суждение. 



> Хорошо, раз Вы говорите, что Ваши взгляды, Ваши представления есть результат действия материи, не могли бы Вы объяснить, какой именно формы материи и каким конкретно образом?


Я не знаю каким образом работает двигатель внутреннего сгорания или каким образом материя развилась до самосознания. 



> Все дело в слове "материя". Словом материя можно обобщить все, без границ. Например, сказать, информация - это форма организации материи. В этом случае информация - это материя или нет?


Да.




> Я не предлагаю Вам верить, что психика это что-то помимо материи. Просто речь идет о том, что психика не изучается ни физикой, ни биологией, ни химией. Так же как биология изучается без необходимости сведения к физическим взаимодействия, а химия изучается без необходимости сведения к четырем фундаментальным.





> Психические процессы безотносительны к своим материальным носителям. Так же как информация записанная чернилами на бумаге и записанная ориентацией магнитных доменов на жестком диске остается сопоставимой, сравнимой.


Неудачная аналогия. В нашем случае, программа сама себя преодолевает благодаря заложенным в ней кодом - эволюционным пульсом, который присутствует в каждом проявлении жизни. Говорить о том, что сознание в теле это просто некий трансцендентный гость, довольно наивно, спорить с этим не имею желания, для меня очевидно что это не так.




> Но изучая законы поведения, психологию, Вы начинаете оперировать теми же сущностями, которые когда-то были названы духами, душами, богами, демонами и т.п., безотносительно, что же могло бы быть материальными носителями этих сущностей.


Я не начинаю оперировать этими сущностями, я наблюдая у себя проявление каких-нибудь реакций, понимаю что древние воспринимали их как сущности.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Кажется, я кое-что понял  :Smilie: 
Во-первых, самое главное, *что такое воля*? Отчего она? Свободна ли? Может ли быть личность без воли? Увидел вот что:

Воля - это своего рода некое "возмущение", на подобии желания, но!.. воля может идти против желания (не идти спать, например), а значит не полностью обусловленна. Всмысле не автоматична, как инстинкт. Она может идти против инстинкта. 

Но откуда она взялась (?) Если мы хорошенько в себя всмотримся, то увидим, что она явлется прямым следствием *неудовлетворенности*. Она проистекает от нее. Потому что если бы все было уравновешено, т.е. была бы абсолютная удовлетворенность, то не было бы причин вообще к чему-то стремится. А воля - суть стремление. Это та самая "fabrications", которая является следствием неведения. Не знание Четырех Благородных Истин приводит к тому, что всем правит неудовлетворенность\неведение. Неудовлетворенность являет то самое "напряжение", "возмущение", которое порождает стремление *воспринимать*, что производит *сознание* (во всех его возможных вариациях - сознание зрения, слуха, обоняния, вкуса, осязания, ума). Получается, что воля хоть и зависима (от неведения\неудовлетворенности), но обсолютно свободна, потому что без нее получилась бы не личность, и даже не живое существо, но вообще бы ничего не получилось, потому что было бы полное удовлетворение и не было бы никаких предпосылок для становления, рождения и смерти. Воля - это и есть тот стержень, на котором держится вся личность, все существование. Потому-то мы и ассоциируем себя *в первую очередь* именно с решающим, выбирающим, а не только с телом или чувствами. Получается, что воля - это наше самое настоящее мнимое "я". Вот только его производность от неведения мы не знаем, не видим, и потому эта наша "я\воля" им может питаться хоть вечно.

Перед тем, как напечатать все это, тщательно все проверил с суттами. Получилось следующее. В переводе Thanissaro Bhikkhu производным неведения (Ignorance) является "конструирование" (fabrication), а в другом переводе "стремление, тенденция (к чему-л.); пристрастие (к чему-л.); порыв" (determinations). Второе, по моему мнению, лучше передает именно ту суть, которую можно прочувствовать самому. Но "конструирование" также правильно, потому что в итоге получаем конструкт из субъекта\объекта (волеизъявляющий\волеизъявляемое), а без субъекта ни о каком существовании и речи быть не может. Потому действительно видим, что воля и есть субстрат нашего "я". Любое наше решение основано на стремлении. Порыве. Это (в купе с неведением) и толкает все колесо сансары.

Итог: мои размышления о том, что если воля свободна, то "я" ни от чего не зависит, были ошибочны. Воля зависима (от неведения), потому наше "я" зависимо, но решения, свобода воли в выборе - *действительно свободна*. Иначе перед нами будет не существо, но компьютер, который не задумывается над тем, свернуть ли окно, или не свернуть, и не бороться с нами за право владения курсором  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Сообщение *от Ivan P* 
> Ну вот и ответ созрел: если допустить, что свобода воли существует, тогда выходит, что существует свободно волеизъявляющий, независимый, самый что ни на есть "я".





> Всё верно, нет атмана, нет и кармы.


Ни верно, ни не верно. Атмана нет, потому что воля зависима. Но карма есть. И ее не "ребята-буддисты" придумали (как Вы однажды выразились). Её лично Будда провозгласил:

*Воля - вот что я называю "кармой" (действием). Волей обусловленны действия телом, речью и умом.
© Будда Шакьямуни (А. VI. 63)*

Отсюда все верно выходит, что воля\карма формирует (по ходу Патиччасамуппады) и сознание, и тело, и ум, и все воспринятое в следующей жизни. А то, каким оно будет, зависит лишь от Ваших действий\воли сейчас. Насколько воля благая, настолько и ее следствия (события в следующей жизни, становление тела, ума, сознания) благие. И наоборот

Если у Вас есть сомнения о существования каммы, то почитайте, как будда рассеивал именно это погубное ошибочное мировоззрение: http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn23.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

> Говорить о том, что сознание в теле это просто некий трансцендентный гость, довольно наивно, спорить с этим не имею желания, для меня очевидно что это не так.


В том то и дело, что Вы думаете, будто я говорю Вам подобное, и поэтому спорите сами с собой. 
Я не говорил о сознании в теле, я говорил о том, что психика это обозначение определенных проявлений в организме (вполне материальном). Аналогичное тому, что чернила на бумаге - это вполне материальные вещества. Но не состав этих веществ, а их определенная организация являются информацией. Так и сознание, никакой не гость, а определенным образом организованная материя. Но взаимодействует сознание с помощью информации, инвариантной (безотносительной) к конкретным материальным носителям. Иначе говоря, те или иные черты личности возникают вследствие восприятия организованности материи, то есть взаимодействия информации с информацией. И изучать законы такого взаимодействия можно исключив из уравнения вопросы физики, химии, биологии и т.п.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отсюда все верно выходит, что воля\карма формирует (по ходу Патиччасамуппады) и сознание, и тело. А то, каким оно будет (прекрасным или не очень, здоровым или больным) зависит от воли (благой или неблагой).


Постойте. Воля формирует сознание (т.е. осознанность, целенаправленность) и ДЕЙСТВИЯ тела, а не тело. Произвольно расширять область термина не стоит, нужны обоснования. Какими будут действия тела зависит от воли. А воля зависит в том числе и от ВОСПРИЯТИЯ тела. Точнее от восприятия В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ тела.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Постойте. Воля формирует сознание (т.е. осознанность, целенаправленность) и ДЕЙСТВИЯ тела, а не тело.


Если Вы про слова Будды *"Воля - вот что я называю кармой"*, то видим, что если пожелаете кому-то вреда, то эта ваоля и создает карму. Вы отлично заметили, что "воля формирует сознание (т.е. осознанность, целенаправленность)", но тело она тоже формирует (будущее тело), потому что следующим пунктом в Патиччасамуппаде идут сознания, которые формируют соотв. ограны. Вы натолкнули меня на более глубокое понимание. Всё прекрасно сходится:

*Неведение\неудовлетворенность* порождает *волю\порыв* (воспринимать все, что только возможно), что порождает соотв. *сознания*, что приводит к становлению, рождению и смерти. Из всех 12 звеньев Патиччасамуппады с каждой жизнью полностью "перезагружаются\reset" 10 звеньев (после 2го звена). Воля\стремление же всегда остается (до nirodha-samapatti), формируя следующие ум\тело (а также события в жизни, потому что именно воля формирует восприятия\стремление воспринимать) из жизни в жизнь. В каких "тонах" эта воля сейчас действует, в таких тонах будет и "музыка" следующей жизни. Т.е. моя "вдруг увиденная" теория о механизме работы каммы (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12224) получает (в моих глазах) лишь еще большее подтверждение. Носитель каммы найден - это воля\стремление, которая не разрушается вместе с телом и сознанием, но и дальше проявляет себя в них.

+ не разрушение воли\стремления вместе с мозгом и умом прекрасно являет то, что из жизни в жизнь мы наследуем смои устремления (!), свои пристрастия, свое дружелюбие и вообще все качества, формирующие личность. Так что давайте любить друг друга крепче и не выпускать Будду, Дхамму и Сангху из своих помыслов.

----------


## Pavel

> Что такое коллективная карма? Это те случаи, когда личности формируют коллектив, как некоторую коллективную волю, совпадением групп намерений.
> ...
> Если коллективное намерение доплыть в лодке от берега до берега удается реализовать,  весь коллектив получает плод. Если не удается реализовать, коллектив перестает существовать. Это значит что дальнейшие действия коллектива лодки не существуют. Но может сложиться новый коллектив, спасающихся на воде.


Не могу промолчать, т.к. в основе представления о коллективной камме лежит заблуждение, что коллектив создается совпадением намерений. Коллектив создается различными представлениями о пути реализации намерений и волей к совместному действию, к объединению, к собственному существованию за счет усилий другого, не воспринимаемого как Я. Спасающиеся на воде по этой причине не превращаются, как правило, в коллектив, а чаще всего сохраняют волю к индивидуальному спасению и порой даже за счет другого спасающегося. А стадо при этом или толпа обретает коллективную камму, не смотря на то, что камма (намерения или устремления...) каждого члена толпы или стада различны. На этом посыле основана наука "Психология стада" согласно которой психология стада всегда отлична от психологии каждого отдельного его члена.

----------

Won Soeng (10.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, как обычно Вы не можете промолчать, потому что воспринимаете слова в точности с некоторыми, известными Вам (общепринятыми или как минимум опубликованными как согласованными) формулировками и определениями, о которых я могу не знать и даже не догадываться, что применяю слова непривычным для других образом.

Я согласен с тем, что Вы написали, и не вижу никакого противоречия сказанному мной, за исключением того, что для меня "воля к совместному действию" и есть комплекс совпадающих намерений, поскольку если у одного существа есть намерение действовать совместно, а другого - нет (т.е. нет совпадающих намерений), то коллектив не возникает.

И то, что у утопающих не обязательно складывается коллектив я выразил в явной форме: МОЖЕТ сформироваться, то есть неисключено, что возникнет новый коллектив, ЕСЛИ цель доплыть вместе до берега не была единственной, если намерения изначально совпадали на более далекую перспективу.

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Pavel

> Формирование - это обозначение формы. Есть ли эта форма реально? Нет, всякая форма номинальна. Это способ восприятия реальности. Форма не говорит - я форма.


То, что восприятие формы относительно (наминально) вовсе не является достаточным основанием для утверждения, что формы нет. Форма "не говорит - я форма" лишь тому, кто глух (не способен слышать).



> Совокупности намерений различают формы между собой. Различным образом.
> Существо, обладающее только зрением воспринимает мир не так, как существо обладающее только слухом или обонянием.


Верно. Но отсутствие формы не докакзывается путем присутствия вариаций ее восприятия. Я бы вообще не брался доказывать отсутствие чего-либо через отсутствие опыта восприятия.


> Восприятие формируется кармой. Таким образом все остальные законы являются номинальными, зависимыми от восприятия. Существо не может вывести закон, не имея возможности воспринимать. 
> Закон не является чем-то объективным, независимым от восприятия. Закон это всего лишь обобщение наблюдений.


Верно, восприятие зависимо от каммы. Но восприятие зависимо и от других факторов, что позволяет расширять горизонты восприятия или их сужать, т.е. менять камму или полностью освобождаться от влияния каммы.



> Таки образом и рассуждения о том, все ли формируется кармой или не все, это в конечность счете вопрос цели. Что же объясняется?


Совершенно верно. Так какова же цель объяснения, что ВСЁ формируется каммой? 



> И когда мы говорим о намерениях, мы говорим именно о карме. А когда говорим о погоде или земном тяготении, мы не говорим о намерениях, и поэтому не говорим о карме.


И это совершенно верно, если есть понимание, с какой целью в одном случае мы говорим одно, а в другом случае другое. Разве в двух этих случаях изменяются цели?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. моя "вдруг увиденная" теория о механизме работы каммы (http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12224) получает (в моих глазах) лишь еще большее подтверждение. Носитель каммы найден - это воля\стремление, которая не разрушается вместе с телом и сознанием, но и дальше проявляет себя в них.


Дело в том, что воля никогда не была производной от тела или сознания. В этом смысле, говоря о рождении тела следует понимать, что не всякую волю тело со своими особенностями восприятия способно воспринять и разделить. 

Знаете как передаются устремления? С помощью коммуникации. Когда умирает отдельный организм,  коммуникация внутри популяции не прекращается. Таким образом, устремления, намерения, воспринимаются разными организмами и воплощаются с их помощью в действия. 

Коммуникация очень широка. Есть намерения обусловленные генетически. Например, дышать, моргать, питаться, оправляться, и о полном составе таких намерений ведется немало дискуссий. Ведь организм неотрывен от других организмов коммуникационно, и в генетике вполне заложены стремления к близости, к общению, к заботе и к привлекательности (для привлечения заботы). Сознательная коммуникация есть лишь один из методов более общей. 
Карма есть склонность к восприятию необходиости тех или иных порывов.
Закон же кармы есть указание к тому, что каждый порыв имеет свои следствия.
Неизбежность же следствий из причин - это упрощенный взгляд. Отдельная причина может иметь разнообразные следствия.
Но порывы по своей природе регулярны, повторяются вновь и вновь. Это значит, что все следствия этих порывов будут достигнуты при соответствующих условиях, рано или поздно. Как благоприятные для локального момента, так и неблагоприятные. 
И созревание плода порывов происходит не в том, что где-то хранится совершенное действие или свершенный порыв, а в том, что порывы будут повторяться вновь и вновь, в разных условиях, пока сама востребованность порыва не будет устранена (освобождение), либо пока не возникнут условия в которых порыв не может быть реализован (страдания, тщетность)

----------

Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, что восприятие формы относительно (наминально) вовсе не является достаточным основанием для утверждения, что формы нет. Форма "не говорит - я форма" лишь тому, кто глух (не способен слышать).


Павел, я и не говорю, что формы нет. Я говорю, что форма - это способ воспринимать нечто структурно, выделив значимые факторы, разделяющие значимое от незначимого. 

Форма не является самостоятельно обособленной, всякая форма это фрагмент целого, не имеющего границ, кроме номинально определяемых психикой.

Субъективно только восприятие формы, как чего-то обособленного. Но то, что воспринимается до обособления - это и есть действительность.

----------

PampKin Head (10.02.2009), Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Совершенно верно. Так какова же цель объяснения, что ВСЁ формируется каммой?


Не знаю  :Smilie:  Я просто сказал, что такая цель может быть, это не моя цель, более того, у меня есть возражения против такого подхода, потому что "ВСЁ" - это слишком общее слово и необходимо тогда разбирать, что же значит это "ВСЁ". Если все воспринимаемое - тогда очевидно, что это так, потому что восприятие создается намерениями воспринимать, а совокупность намерений и есть карма. Если все до восприятия - то конечно же нет, но до восприятия нет форм, поэтому нет и "формирования". 

Есть сформулированные законы, которым подчиняются изменения воспринимаемых форм, вследствие регулярности и относительной устойчивости способов восприятия. И эти законы не зависят от намерений, они зависят от того, что происходит до восприятия и помимо восприятия в действительности. Это и можно определять как ньямы.

Более того, описывая психологические (нравственные) закономерности мы получаем отдельную камма ньяму.

----------

Pavel (10.02.2009), Монферран (08.01.2022)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Дело в том, что воля никогда не была производной от тела или сознания. В этом смысле, говоря о рождении тела следует понимать, что не всякую волю тело со своими особенностями восприятия способно воспринять и разделить. 
> 
> Знаете как передаются устремления? С помощью коммуникации. Когда умирает отдельный организм,  коммуникация внутри популяции не прекращается. Таким образом, устремления, намерения, воспринимаются разными организмами и воплощаются с их помощью в действия. 
> 
> Коммуникация очень широка. Есть намерения обусловленные генетически. Например, дышать, моргать, питаться, оправляться, и о полном составе таких намерений ведется немало дискуссий. Ведь организм неотрывен от других организмов коммуникационно, и в генетике вполне заложены стремления к близости, к общению, к заботе и к привлекательности (для привлечения заботы). Сознательная коммуникация есть лишь один из методов более общей. 
> Карма есть склонность к восприятию необходиости тех или иных порывов.
> Закон же кармы есть указание к тому, что каждый порыв имеет свои следствия.
> Неизбежность же следствий из причин - это упрощенный взгляд. Отдельная причина может иметь разнообразные следствия.
> Но порывы по своей природе регулярны, повторяются вновь и вновь. Это значит, что все следствия этих порывов будут достигнуты при соответствующих условиях, рано или поздно. Как благоприятные для локального момента, так и неблагоприятные. 
> И созревание плода порывов происходит не в том, что где-то хранится совершенное действие или свершенный порыв, а в том, что порывы будут повторяться вновь и вновь, в разных условиях, пока сама востребованность порыва не будет устранена (освобождение), либо пока не возникнут условия в которых порыв не может быть реализован (страдания, тщетность)


Термин "воля" очень скользкий. Та воля, по которой я пишу, это одно. То стремление\порыв, которое приводит к становлению - несколько другое, но моя воля на него влияет и задает траекторию, как клюшка для керлинга изменяет тректорию движущегося по льду булыжника. Главное, я о том, что внутреннее устремление быть\жить\воспринимать присутствует всегда и мозг ему не носитель, такде как летащий в сторону камень, являясь объектом инерции, не является ее носителем.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Термин "воля" очень скользкий. Та воля, по которой я пишу, это одно. То стремление\порыв, которое приводит к становлению - несколько другое, но моя воля на него влияет и задает траекторию, как клюшка для керлинга изменяет тректорию движущегося по льду булыжника. Главное, я о том, что внутреннее устремление быть\жить\воспринимать присутствует всегда и тело ему не носитель.


Да, верно, изначальное стремление к жизни не происходит из функций тела. Но происходит из функций генома в целом. Это стремление не является атомарным, это большой комплекс устремлений, обнаруживаемых на всех уровнях коммуникации, от генетического, до языкового. 

Исчезновение такого геномного фактора приводит к прекращению интереса к продолжению жизни как каждого отдельного организма, так и целых поколений популяции или экосистемы. 

Если укрупнить масштаб, то мы снова вернемся к тому, что все устремления являются порождением общего устремления продолжать существование, и тут мы упремся в разнообразие представлений о жизни. Кому-то допустимы предсталения о жизни только как о форме существования белковых тел.

Инвариантность намерений к материальным носителям (то есть разнообразие более широкое, чем белковая биомасса) требует определенной смелости и куража для того, чтобы хотя бы начать рассматривать такую возможность как допустимую хотя бы для начала в воображении.

Иначе говоря, задуматься о том, является ли жизнь чем-то более сложным, чем самоструктурирование кипящей жидкости в ячеистую структуру, или взаимное вращение трех притягивающихся тел - значит сильно пересмотреть взгляды на традиционные ценности.

----------


## Pavel

> И то, что у утопающих не обязательно складывается коллектив я выразил в явной форме: МОЖЕТ сформироваться, то есть неисключено, что возникнет новый коллектив, ЕСЛИ цель доплыть вместе до берега не была единственной, если намерения изначально совпадали на более далекую перспективу.


Я Вас понял сразу правильно. Я как раз хотел подчеркнуть, что нет оснований вообще говорить о каком-то совпадении намерений для создания коллектива кроме одного намерения - создать коллектив. Люди могут иметь намерения плыть к разным берегам или утонуть, но общее лишь одно намерение создать коллектив приведет к образованию коллективной каммы. Это важно понимать, это позволяет понять такое существо как термитник и позволяет понять таких существ как термит-рабочий, термит-воин, термит-матка. Для того, чтобы быть защищенным войном вовсе нет необходимости иметь намерение защищаться, а чтобы произвести продукт не обязательно намерение производить продукт. Чтобы воспроизводить войнов или рабочих не обязательно намерение войнов или рабочих воспроизводиться. Коллективное существо функционирует согласно своей камме и в соответствии определенной степени свободы от своей ПЕРСОНАЛЬНОЙ каммы, которую мы называем коллективной относительно камм рабочего, война или матки. В этом смысле появляется видение того, что происходящее с рабочим вовсе необязательно является результатом его персональной каммы, а может быть и результатом каммы термитника (коллективной каммы). Таким образом возникает и понимание, почему столь разные люди разбиваются в одном самолете или почему грабитель бьет меня по голове, а я в последствии страдаю от травмы головы, а у меня не возникает травма ног с последующими страданиями. Просто понятие "КАММА-ВСЕ" ничуть не более полезно, чем понятие "БОГ- это все".

В этом смысле отношение Топпера к камме совершенно правильное, четко разграничивающее внешнее и внутреннее, каммическое или физическое в рамках осознания цели, в рамках осознания волевой направленности, которая определяется 4-мя БИ. За его убеждениями видно правильное различение каммы и плода каммы, поэтому в примере с прыжком с крыши он совершенно верно в рамках одной цели распознает, что этот прыжок - это не камма. т.к. есть выбор, а вот случайное (неосознанное) падение с крыши может таковым быть. Рассмотрение же всего многообразия относительных взглядов при сохранении одной осознанной цели становится невозможно без конфликта взглядов, т.к. одни соответствуют цели, а другие нет. И взгляды Топпера не могут быть опровергнуты в многообразии целей и их применении ко всему многообразию таковых, что постоянно наблюдается в обсуждении. Его взгляды могут быть опровергнуты только в его поле целеполагания. т.е. путем разъяснения, что его взгляды отдаляют его от его цели. 

Топпер, кстати, именно таким методом пытался доказывать ложность взглядов тех, кто подразумевает. что все с человеком происходящее - это результат его индивидуальной каммы, подразумевая общность для всех цели освобождения от определяющего влияния каммы, освобождения от пристрастий и в конечном итоге от страданий. Осознание степени своей свободы для осуществления осознанного движения к цели в его представлении обязательно, с чем и я согласен.

----------


## Won Soeng

> создать коллектив


Я не верю в это намерение. Потому что сразу возникает вопрос "зачем".
А вот ответ на вопрос "зачем" и есть та самая структура намерений. Вы хотите меня убедить, что намерение "объединяться" может быть очищено от мотивов и целей?
Более того, я не вижу здесь причины для дискуссии. Для меня даже чистое намерение "объединяться" ради того, чтобы быть объединенными - всего лишь один из возможных мотивов. 
Все остальное Вы написали не мне, по крайней мере, я не понимаю, зачем Вы это написали. Вы утверждаете что-то, с чем-то спорите, я допускаю и то и другое и даже не вижу противоречия, просто вкусовщина. Вам нравится одно, другим другое, и то и другое вполне имеет право на существование, хоть Вы тресните, доказывая что только Вы правы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В этом смысле отношение Топпера к камме совершенно правильное, четко разграничивающее внешнее и внутреннее, каммическое или физическое в рамках осознания цели, в рамках осознания волевой направленности, которая определяется 4-мя БИ. За его убеждениями видно правильное различение каммы и плода каммы, поэтому в примере с прыжком с крыши он совершенно верно в рамках одной цели распознает, что этот прыжок - это не камма. т.к. есть выбор, а вот случайное (неосознанное) падение с крыши может таковым быть.


Павел, вы считаете, что правильно, а я считаю, что неправильно. И что?
Я считаю, что принятие решения о прыжке, это не просто плод кармы, это и есть карма. Плод такой кармы - результаты прыжка, зависящие от условий этого конкретного прыжка. И просто повторением того, что Вы считаете кого-то правым, а кого-то неправым ничего не меняет. Таковы Ваши представления, да. К ним есть вопросы и претензии. Что дальше? Будете пытаться убеждать? Будете атаковать каждый вопрос и каждую претензию? Как Вы это делаете всегда, снова и снова (это Ваша карма, прошу заметить). Ну и Ваши оппоненты будут делать то же самое. 
Чтобы дать простой ответ, нужно понять точку зрения оппонента, а не пытаться ее громить с первых же слов. Люди верят во что-то потому что имеют определенную картину, подтверждаемую их опытом. И ссылки на клочки описаний чужих картин ничего не меняют. Так же как ничего кроме раздражения или скуки не вызывает отрицание клочков вырванных из их картины по каким-то надуманным основаниям.

Надеюсь я понятно объяснил, почему не верю в продуктивность дискуссии с Вами, когда Вы ее ведете привычным для Вас образом. Мне пришлось бы очень долго просить Вас не торопиться и ПОПЫТАТЬСЯ для начала выслушать, с искренним стремлением ПРИНЯТЬ точку зрения более или менее масштабно, осознать внутреннюю логику и опору на множество различных фактов.

То же самое пришлось бы делать и Вам в отношении ко мне, поскольку моя карма схожа с Вашей в этом вопросе. Мне привычно перебивать, забрасывать вопросами, отвергать аргументы и пытаться навязать свою точку зрения.

Причина в том, что каждому из нас наша картина милее, и есть жажда ее реализовать и распространить под аплодисменты восхищенных учеников. И нет терпения принимать картины других, не пытаясь их разрушить, а только поняв их - поправить, чтобы сделать этих людей более счастливыми, не заставляя изучать термины привычные нам самим, модели привычные нам самим и т.п.

----------

Пилигрим (10.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Не знаю  Я просто сказал, что такая цель может быть, это не моя цель, более того, у меня есть возражения против такого подхода, потому что "ВСЁ" - это слишком общее слово и необходимо тогда разбирать, что же значит это "ВСЁ". Если все воспринимаемое - тогда очевидно, что это так, потому что восприятие создается намерениями воспринимать, а совокупность намерений и есть карма. Если все до восприятия - то конечно же нет, но до восприятия нет форм, поэтому нет и "формирования".


Хотелось бы уточнить. Когда Вы говорите "все восприинимаемое", то подразумеваете "все воспринимаемое всеми" или лишь "все воспринимаемое идивидуальностью"? Если все-таки все воспринимаемое индивидуальностью, то здесь не будет верным утверждение о том, что все происходящее с индивидуальностью обусловлено лишь его индивидуальной каммой (индивидуальными намерениями, индивидуальной волей). Если же Вы имеете в виду "все воспринимаемое6 всеми", то Ваше заявление верно по форме, но бесплодно по сути в целеполагании освобождения от страданий.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, индивидуальность такая же номинальная форма. Воспринимаемое не является индивидуальным, хотя и можно проводить индивидуальные границы воспринимаемого.

От страданий освобождаются совокупности, индивидуальное (привязанное к самообособлению) всегда подвержено страданию и не может быть освобождено.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, индивидуальность такая же номинальная форма. Воспринимаемое не является индивидуальным, хотя и можно проводить индивидуальные границы воспринимаемого.


Полностью согласен. Индивидуальность - это сугубо условная форма. Так же согласен полностью с тем, что воспринимаемое не является индивидуальным, хотя и границы воспринимаемого обусловлены границами индивидуальности.




> От страданий освобождаются совокупности, индивидуальное (привязанное к самообособлению) всегда подвержено страданию и не может быть освобождено.


Но вопрос так и остался открытым. Совокупность ограничена (привязана к самообособлению) или это безграничная совокупность, бесформенная, не привязанная к самоидентификации? Например, соовокупность "всех воспринимающих сущностей". Ведь совокупность "государство", свокупность "богов", совокупность "людей" или совокупность "духов" подвержены страданиям не меньше, чем индивидуальности. А может быть совокупности вообще не подвержены страданиям, тогда от чего им освобождаться? Приведите пример движущейся от страдания к освобождению совокупности.

Не ищите в моих словах возражений. Я хочу понять Ваше видение, Вашу точку зрения.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, спросили бы просто, что за совокупность  :Smilie: 
Совокупность намерений. Совокупность изменчивы, поэтому нет какой-то движущейся совокупности.
Когда совокупности включают в себя неправильные намерения, эти совокупности подвержены страданиям. Когда неправильные намерения исключаются из совокупности, совокупности освобождаются от страданий.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, спросили бы просто, что за совокупность 
> Совокупность намерений. Совокупность изменчивы, поэтому нет какой-то движущейся совокупности.
> Когда совокупности включают в себя неправильные намерения, эти совокупности подвержены страданиям. Когда неправильные намерения исключаются из совокупности, совокупности освобождаются от страданий.


Вопрос о границах остается. Ограничены ли совокупности намерений или они не имеют границ, бесформенны, не привязаны к самоидентификации? 

(Кстати, хоть это и не так принципииально, но я всегда изменчивость считал сутью движения, а не условием невозможности движения, но в этом случае речь идет о устойчивой форме в своей сути, т.е. о идентификации, когда любое изменение формы есть лишь движение сущности. И лишь в случаях отсутствия формы как результат изменчивости достаточной для утери идентификации в моем понимании может привести к отсутствию регистрации движения - нечему становится двигаться, теряется сущность или в Вашем случае совокупность).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос о границах остается. Ограничены ли совокупности намерений или они не имеют границ, бесформенны, не привязаны к самоидентификации? 
> 
> (Кстати, хоть это и не так принципииально, но я всегда изменчивость считал сутью движения, а не условием невозможности движения, но в этом случае речь идет о устойчивой форме в своей сути, т.е. о идентификации, когда любое изменение формы есть лишь движение сущности. И лишь в случаях отсутствия формы как результат изменчивости достаточной для утери идентификации в моем понимании может привести к отсутствию регистрации движения - нечему становится двигаться, теряется сущность или в Вашем случае совокупность).


Нет, не остается вопроса о границах. Скажите, ограничен ли лозунг или идея? Ограничена ли формула или рецепт? Можно ответить да, можно ответить нет.
Идеи проникают в любые точки пространства и повторяются в любых точках времени. 

Намерения нелокальны. И совокупности намерений нелокальны. Но и нельзя ничего сказать о бесформенности. Напротив, намерения всякий раз конкретны, где бы и когда ни воспроизводились.

----------


## Zom

> Итог: мои размышления о том, что если воля свободна, то "я" ни от чего не зависит, были ошибочны. Воля зависима (от неведения), потому наше "я" зависимо, но решения, свобода воли в выборе - действительно свободна. Иначе перед нами будет не существо, но компьютер, который не задумывается над тем, свернуть ли окно, или не свернуть, и не бороться с нами за право владения курсором


Здесь вы опять незаметно для себя подмешиваете некий атман, который суть не компьютер, а некто, кто "размышляет, думает и устремляется" -)
А суть-то в том, что стремление, размышление и познание равным счётом точно также обусловлены, как и работа компьютерных микросхем (только этот механизм намного сложнее компьютера).

----------

Alexeiy (10.02.2009), Echo (10.02.2009), Иван Ран (10.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, не остается вопроса о границах. И совокупности намерений нелокальны. Но и нельзя ничего сказать о бесформенности. Напротив, намерения всякий раз конкретны, где бы и когда ни воспроизводились.


Ставя вопрос о границах я лишь ставил вопрос о форме, употребляя предложенные понятия для ее обозначения Вами же:



> Я говорю, что форма - это способ воспринимать нечто структурно, выделив значимые факторы, разделяющие значимое от незначимого. 
> 
> Форма не является самостоятельно обособленной, всякая форма это фрагмент целого, не имеющего границ, кроме номинально определяемых психикой.





> Pavel, индивидуальность такая же номинальная форма. Воспринимаемое не является индивидуальным, хотя и можно проводить индивидуальные границы воспринимаемого.
> 
> От страданий освобождаются совокупности, индивидуальное (привязанное к самообособлению) всегда подвержено страданию и не может быть освобождено.


Итак, что я понял из Вами сказанного. 1) Индивидуальность, совокупность, намерение, лозунг... - это формы, создаваемые номинально (условно) путем разграничения психикой, но на самом деле являющиеся лишь условными фрагментами не имеющего границ.

Я с этой мыслью полностью согласен. Говорить в такой ситуации о локализации неуместно.

Далее я все-таки вижу, что Вы различаете индивидуальность и совокупность по потенциалу к освобождению. Индивидуальность не освобождается, а вот совокупность освобождается. И тут мне как было не понятно. так и осталось. И то и другое есть лишь условная форма, условно разграниченная, условно выделенная в качестве фрагмента из не имеющего границ. Так чем же эти условные формы так отличаются друг от друга, что позволяет Вам утверждать, что "освобождаются совокупности", а индивидуальное (привязанное к самообособлению) всегда подвержено страданию и не может быть освобождено. Мало того, что вводится в качестве действующего лица для разграничения (обособления формы) "психика", под которой не ведомо что понимается, но похоже все та же индивидуальность. Самое любопытное, что под САМОобособлением понимается нечто явно очень важное, что "накладывает крест" даже на вероятность освобождения.

Вот тут и возникли вопросы:
1) разве совокупность намерений не является номинальной формой, ограниченной психикой в качестве фрагмента неделимого общего?
2) раз уж совокупность намерений не обладает способностью и даже потребностью в САМОобособлении, то чем такая потребность вызвана у индивидуальности? 
3) что же такое психика, что придает формы индивидуальности или совокупности, намерению или действию, ... путем разграничивающего фрагментирования целого, не имеющего границ?
4) почему возникает САМО... (самость) у индивидуальности, но не возникает у совокупности?

Вот так много вопросов порождено Вашими рассуждениями, которые были направлены на то, чтобы снять вопросы.

В свою очередь я хочу пояснить, что я не вижу никакой разницы в индивидуальности и совокупности намерений, подразумеваю под этим одно и то же, принимая во внимание лишь то, что второе - это несколько упрощенный для удобства восприятия в определенных условиях взгляд на такую же условную форму как индивидуальность. 

С тем же успехом можно говориить о совокупности взглядов или совокупности пристрастий. 
Говоря о совокупности намерений, соответственно говорить об освобождении от неправильных намерений. 
Говоря о совокупности взглядов, соответственно говорить об освобождении от неправильных взглядов. 
Говоря о совокупности пристрастий, говорить об освобождении (уничтожении) от пристрастий как таковых. 

Говоря об индивидуальности, соответственно говорить об освобождении от неправильных взглядов, намерений и об освобождении от пристрастий. В этом смысле не вижу никаких ограничений для освобождения индивидуальности в рамках все того же совершенно условного рассмотрения такой формы как индивидуальность. И тем более не вижу никаких оснований условную форму индивидуальности наделять некой САМОобособляющей обязательной потребностью, которой ВДРУГ лишена условная форма совокупности. Эти формы не обладают никакими безусловными свойствами, а лишь теми, что выбрал ум в качестве условного разграничения. И то и другое лишь феномены, понятия, продукт различающего видения, несуществующие вне ума абстракции (формы с переменными границами, или как Вы говорите, изменчивые формы).

----------


## Pavel

> А суть-то в том, что стремление, размышление и познание равным счётом точно также обусловлены, как и работа компьютерных микросхем (только этот механизм намного сложнее компьютера).


Zom, Вы считаете, что механизм, который обусловливает работу компьютера чем-то отличается от механизма, который обусловливает поток дхарм?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я не говорил о сознании в теле, я говорил о том, что психика это обозначение определенных проявлений в организме (вполне материальном).


А зачем вы мне это говорите?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ни верно, ни не верно. Атмана нет, потому что воля зависима. Но карма есть. И ее не "ребята-буддисты" придумали (как Вы однажды выразились). Её лично Будда провозгласил:
> 
> Воля - вот что я называю "кармой" (действием). Волей обусловленны действия телом, речью и умом.
> © Будда Шакьямуни (А. VI. 63)
> 
> Отсюда все верно выходит, что воля\карма формирует (по ходу Патиччасамуппады) и сознание, и тело, и ум, и все воспринятое в следующей жизни. А то, каким оно будет, зависит лишь от Ваших действий\воли сейчас. Насколько воля благая, настолько и ее следствия (события в следующей жизни, становление тела, ума, сознания) благие. И наоборот


Если под кармой понимать просто причинно-следственный закон, в котором любое событие имеет следствие, то такая карма в атмане не нуждается, это очевиднейший закон. А если под кармой понимать например, то что я вот убиваю редких баранов, а меня из-за этого (именно из-за этого поступка) на лопасти вертолёта закрутило, то такая карма нуждается в атмане. Или вот такая карма, вот я убил бодхисатву и из-за этого в ад попал, то такая карма тоже нуждается в атмане. Если воля это карма, значит она полностью подчиненна множеству факторов, которые и формируют дальнейшую карму/волю Но нет ТОГО, кто формирует карму, а если кто-то и есть то, это атман. 



> Воля зависима (от неведения), потому наше "я" зависимо, но решения, свобода воли в выборе - действительно свободна. Иначе перед нами будет не существо, но компьютер, который не задумывается над тем, свернуть ли окно, или не свернуть, и не бороться с нами за право владения курсором


Существа это и есть биокомпьютеры, где у вас доказательство обратного? Вы опустились до того же "аргумента" что и Нарад. Если у ЖС есть что-то помимо их материи, то что это?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Здесь вы опять незаметно для себя подмешиваете некий атман, который суть не компьютер, а некто, кто "размышляет, думает и устремляется" -)


Атман я не подмешаваю, потому что воля\стремление - производная от неведения, не самостоятельная единица, приходящая. В выборе она свободна, но полностью он может быть представлен только после получения опыта (здравствуй, сансара).




> А суть-то в том, что стремление, размышление и познание равным счётом точно также обусловлены, как и работа компьютерных микросхем (только этот механизм намного сложнее компьютера).


Полностью согласен. Процесс также обусловлен, но и свободен в то же время. Свобода проявляется в том, что усилием воли мы можем пойти на любой противоположный нашему обычному стремлению ход. Как на хороший, там и на не очень. Эта наша воля действительно по-настоящему свобода (исходя из имеющегося выбора) и несет в себе свойство самого настоящего "я", которое мы по-настоящему чувствуем. Если бы настоящего "я" не было бы совсем, то процесс становления не имел бы опоры, да и Будда прямо отвечал бы на вопрос об отсутствии "я". Это "наше" "я" деййствительно есть, но оно, как производное извечноого неведения\неудовлетворенности, имеет причину, а значит не истинно, не самобытно, зависимо, непостоянно, подверженно страданию, и может быть полнотсью рассеено знанием, но только тем, которое [B]получено на непосредственном опыте[/B - nirodha-samapatti.

----------


## Fuerth

> Нет. Я нигде не утверждал, что четана или вообще какое либо решение может возникнуть независимо *вообще ни от чего.*. Я сразу оговорился ранее, что такой свободы воли не может быть в принципе. 
> Для меня свобода воли - это не стопроцентная зависимость от предыдущих действий.


Хотелось бы вставить свои 5 копеек.
Мне думается, что свобода в буддизме понимается прежде всего как свобода *от* клеш и неведения, от невозможности не быть обусловленным кругом причинно-зависимого возникновения, от обязательности круговорота сансары. Т.е. ни о какой свободе *воли* в европейском понимании не идет. Как тут уже верно замечали - европейское, христианское понимание "незаметно" подразумевает обязательность наличия дитохомии независимый мир/независимый субъект, атман. (Хотя с христианским "Вы рабы греха" - буддист пожалуй согласится.)
Слушая же представителей махаяны, мне иногда кажется что они понимают под свободой следование собственной природе - наделенной неисчислимыми благими качествами, спонтанной ну и т.д.

----------


## Fuerth

И ещё...
На старом форуме Е.А.Торчинова было однажды интересное обсуждение свободы в буддизме. Я думаю никто из участников того диалога не обидится, если я скопирую сюда полезный, в плане обсуждения, кусочек...




> *Dik (30.03.01 04:49) Причинность. Ответ Юрию Т.*
>      1. В Сутре приводятся три основания, с помощью которых разные шраманы и брахманы объясняют характер ощущений - приятного, неприятного и нейтрального. Первое - это ссылка на прошлые действия, характерная для нигантхов [джайнов], второе - на действия Ишвары, характерная для брахманов-теистов, третье - на случайность. Все эти три ссылки опровергаются Буддой приведением к абсурду. Если любая из них верна, то "люди становятся убийцами и ворами, невоздержанными, лжецами, клеветниками, насильниками, болтунами, скупыми, лжемыслящими" благодаря прошлому деянию, Ишваре и случайности. Для них "нет ни побуждения к действию, ни усилия, ни необходимости что-то сделать или что-то не сделать". То есть речь идет о моральной невменяемости.
>      2. Кроме того, Будда опровергает нигантхов, спрашивая их о причине страданий во время аскезы их самих. Поскольку нигантхи не признают возможность изменения кармы с помощью усилий, т.е. возможность действий, которые изменят плод кармы, превратив его из болезненного в приятный, то он заключает: "Если удовольствие и неприятные ощущения, переживаемые живыми существами, вызваны их предшествующими действиями, то сами нигантхи совершали в прошлых рождениях неблагие поступки, поскольку сегодня (предаваясь аскезе) они испытывают столь острые, сильные болезненные ощущения. Если же удовольствие и страдание, переживаемые живыми существами, определены божеством, тогда, о бхиккху, нигантхи должны были быть сотворены злым божеством". Это аргумент от сотериологической перспективы.
>      3. Буддийское учение о карме -  ни в коем случае не жесткий детерминизм, который предполагает, что причина А порождает следствие В при любых условиях. В буддизме на связь А и В действует множество факторов, которые могут ее ослабить, модифицировать или же вообще прервать. Такова концепция "созревания" кармы (випака).
>      4. Очень важно и понимание того, какие действия буддизм считает кармичными. "Это тело, о бхиккху, и не ваше, и не принадлежит другому. Его следует знать, о нем следует размышлять как о результате  предшествующих поступков, ЦЕЛЕНАПРАВЛЕННО ОСУЩЕСТВЛЕННЫХ И ПОМЫСЛЕННЫХ". Это значит, что кармичны лишь сознательно совершенные поступки. Бессознательные действия есть результат прошлой кармы, которая тем не менее "срабатывает" НЕ АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ, А В ЗАВИСИМОСТИ ОТ УСЛОВИЙ СВОЕГО СОЗРЕВАНИЯ.
>      5. Аналогично выводится недостаточность индетерминизма. Ибо проблема сводится к вопросу о том совпадает ли "тот", кто совершает действие, с тем, кто вкушает его плоды, или же это разные "кто" (в случае индетерминизма). Естественно, что Будда отвергает как первое, ведущее к этернализму, так и второе, ведущее к аннигилизму. В моральном и сотериологическом плане концепция неизменного Атмана не удовлетворяет буддистов. Ибо, согласно Упанишаде, Атман "не становится от хорошего деяния большим и не становится от нехорошего деяния меньшим". Но и концепция деятеля (картри) никак не связанного с вкушающим плоды действия (бхоктри) никак буддистов не устраивет по тем же соображениям.
>      6. Следует отметить, что буддизм типологически характеризуется как асаткарьявада, т.е. учение о непредсуществовании следствия в причине. Вообще говоря, найяики выделяли три разновидности причин: материальную причину или субстрат (самаваи карана), неприсущую причина или передаваемое качество (асамаваи карана) и инструментальную причину (нимитта карана). Брахманы-саткарьявадины были склонны видеть "причиной" растения только семя (самаваи карана), тогда как любимый буддийский пример, иллюстрирующий их кондиционализм, - это описание условий, при которых семя, посаженное в почву, может взойти, созреть и дать плоды. Во-первых, само семя не должно быть поврежденным, пересушенным, сгнившим, незрелым, перезрелым и т. п., во-вторых, его следует правильно посадить и регулярно за ним ухаживать, в-третьих, почва, в которую оно посажено, тоже должна быть подходящей, содержать достаточно влаги и т. п. Если хоть одно из этих условий будет нарушено, то нечего ждать всходов
> 
> Дополнение
> ...

----------

Pavel (11.02.2009), Иван Ран (10.02.2009)

----------


## Mike

[QUOTE]Воля – это не действие существа; это конечный результат процесса.

Когда сверхмощная осознанность бёрет в рассмотрение недавний опыт джханы, она видит, что воля, или “исполняющий”, полностью прекращается в этом состоянии. Она исчезает на длительное время. Созерцая полностью осознанное состояние, свободное от воли, покажет вам, что “воля”, “выбор” и “исполняющий” – это не “я”, не моё, не самость.*Что бы вы не делали – это всего лишь результат сложной программы.
*
Если принять  эту точку зрения, то как можно объяснить творения человеческого духа - например в науке или искусстве?

----------


## Alexeiy

> Если принять  эту точку зрения, то как можно объяснить творения человеческого *духа* - например в науке или искусстве?


Думаю, так же как и творения природы, например результаты биологической эволюции. 
Есть, конечно, мнения, что это творения божественного духа, но..  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Ран (10.02.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Критика Буддой джайнизма, видимо, несправедлива. Во-первых, признавая нынешнюю судьбу как результат прошлых деяний, джайны признают, что нынешние деяния станут причиной будущей судьбы. Во-вторых, признавая мотив поступка как его причину, Будда должен признать, что и у мотива есть причина, т.е. тем самым уйти опять в прошлое. Что определило это мотив, как не прошлые деяния? Или мотив есть беспричинная причина? Если так, то Будда приближается к индетерминизму Сартра, утверждавшему, что всякий выбор действия является беспричинным.





> Поэтому можно говорить об этическом КОНДИЦИОНАЛИЗМЕ, но никак не детерминизме.
> Еще раз обращаю ваше внимание на то, что по Будде кармичны ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО целенаправленно осуществленные и помысленные поступки. Однако ощущение свободы действия и приложения усилия, или "ЭЛЕМЕНТ ИНИЦИАТИВЫ" (арабхадхату) он *НЕ СЧИТАЕТ кармическими*.


Вопрос: Почему?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если нынешняя жизнь полностью обусловлена или полностью зависит от наших прошлых действий, тогда камма действительно равносильна фатализму и предопределению. Тогда никто не может строить собственное будущее. Если бы это было так, то свобода воли была бы абсурдом. Жизнь была бы полностью механической, не сильно отличавшейся от машин.





> Что бы вы не делали – это всего лишь результат сложной программы.


_Просто механической_..., _всего лишь программа_...
Это весьма эмоциональные оценки. Сначала представить себе кофемолку, а затем сравнив её с человеком, ужаснуться: я всего лишь механизм! 
Это же так обидно для эго, которое хочет быть особенным. Но тут дело не совсем в эго. Ограниченное восприятие рождает пессимизм. Хотя можно посмотреть и с другой стороны на всё: я не просто программка, а часть Жизни, которая меня создала, я и есть Жизнь, которая преодолевая себя, эволюционировала в индивидуальность, которая в свою очередь, может эволюционировать в Будду. 
Какая разница что все мои мысли\действия обусловлены, когда обуславливающих факторов великое множество? *Кто и кому задаёт этот вопрос, как не один обуславливающий фактор, другому*, развивая тем самым, всё больше и больше комбинаций проявления Жизни?

----------


## Zom

> Полностью согласен. Процесс также обусловлен, но и свободен в то же время. Свобода проявляется в том, что усилием воли мы можем пойти на любой противоположный нашему обычному стремлению ход. Как на хороший, там и на не очень. Эта наша воля действительно по-настоящему свобода (исходя из имеющегося выбора) и несет в себе свойство самого настоящего "я", которое мы по-настоящему чувствуем.


Подмешиваете всё же вы атман. По-вашему выходит, что есть якобы некий кордиор в котором есть какой-то спонтанный необусловленный выбор. Причем выбор индвидидуальный, заметьте! Что это за выбор? Что это вообще такое, что выбирает? Какая-то Новая Особая Необусловленная дхамма? В Тхераваде считается вообще-то, что есть только 1 необусловленная дхамма - элемент прекращения, ниббана (которая никак не действует и ничего не выбирает). 

Причём, опять же по вашему, этот коридор может быть (в определённых обстоятельствах) расширен вплоть до безграничных размеров (до практически абсолютной свободы выбора), а это едва ли похоже на правду -)

Вот вам простейший пример: Перед вами 2 идентичных ящика. Вас попросили засунуть руку в один из ящиков один раз.
Вы, как кажется, полностью - на 100% свободны в выборе - ничто не влияет на ваш выбор одного из ящиков.
И вот вы выбираете какой-то ящик. Как вы думаете, выбор ящика был обусловлен или не обусловлен?
Мне вот видится, что выбор ящика был полностью обусловлен - только беда в том, что в силу своих низких способностей
распознования работы ума я не смогу увидеть что же повлияло на выбор, какие хитрые механизмы сработали, чтобы
я выбрал именно этот ящик. Обычному человеку естественно кажется, что выбор на 100% свободен в этой ситуации.
И ещё он на 100% уверен, что именно ОН выбирает, и именно ОН управляет. А пока есть это самое ощущение
СВОЕГО выбора, неизбежно наличествует и чувство самости, т.е. чувство реальности эго, некоего элемента, который
суть основа существа.

----------

Alert (11.02.2009), Alexeiy (10.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (10.02.2009), Иван Ран (10.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Подмешиваете всё же вы атман. По-вашему выходит, что есть якобы некий кордиор в котором есть какой-то спонтанный необусловленный выбор. Причем выбор индвидидуальный, заметьте! Что это за выбор? Что это вообще такое, что выбирает? Какая-то Новая Особая Необусловленная дхамма? В Тхераваде считается вообще-то, что есть только 1 необусловленная дхамма - элемент прекращения, ниббана (которая никак не действует и ничего не выбирает). 
> 
> Причём, опять же по вашему, этот коридор может быть (в определённых обстоятельствах) расширен вплоть до безграничных размеров (до практически абсолютной свободы выбора), а это едва ли похоже на правду -)
> 
> Вот вам простейший пример: Перед вами 2 идентичных ящика. Вас попросили засунуть руку в один из ящиков один раз.
> Вы, как кажется, полностью - на 100% свободны в выборе - ничто не влияет на ваш выбор одного из ящиков.
> И вот вы выбираете какой-то ящик. Как вы думаете, выбор ящика был обусловлен или не обусловлен?
> Мне вот видится, что выбор ящика был полностью обусловлен - только беда в том, что в силу своих низких способностей
> распознования работы ума я не смогу увидеть что же повлияло на выбор, какие хитрые механизмы сработали, чтобы
> ...


Полностью согласен. Я не верно использовал термин "абсолютной свободы", хотя и приводил тут же все доказательства его полной зависимости и от условий (неведения), и от наличия выбора, как такового, который также все обуславливает, и от мотиваций.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Мне вот видится, что выбор ящика был полностью обусловлен.


Если все наши действия обусловлены, тогда непонятно как из обусловленного можно получить необусловленное, т.е. ниббану. Поясните механизм?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если все наши действия обусловлены, тогда непонятно как из обусловленного можно получить необусловленное, т.е. ниббану. Поясните механизм?


Путем затухания всего конструированного. В т.ч. сознания в любом его виде (с т.з. Тхеравады). См. "Потиччасамуппада".

----------

Zom (11.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вот вам простейший пример: Перед вами 2 идентичных ящика. Вас попросили засунуть руку в один из ящиков один раз.
> Вы, как кажется, полностью - на 100% свободны в выборе - ничто не влияет на ваш выбор одного из ящиков.
> И вот вы выбираете какой-то ящик. Как вы думаете, выбор ящика был обусловлен или не обусловлен?


Любопытно как раз то, что если Вы попытаетесь найти хоть одного человека, который бы сказал, что выбор происходит беспричинно и не мог найти причину своего выбора, то Вам бы для этого пришлось очень и очень потрудиться. Большинство людей легко называют причину своего выбора (не будем обсуждать истинность этой причины), т.е. признают обусловленность выбора причиной.



> Мне вот видится, что выбор ящика был полностью обусловлен - только беда в том, что в силу своих низких способностей
> распознования работы ума я не смогу увидеть что же повлияло на выбор, какие хитрые механизмы сработали, чтобы
> я выбрал именно этот ящик.


Не надо особых способностей для распознавания причины своего выбора. Предлагаю Вам такую практику, что сможет помочь Вам постичь механизм совершения выбора. Возьмите яблоко в руку или любой удобный для держания в руке предмет. Сядьте перед столом. Теперь кладите яблоко на стол, а затем берите в руку яблоко со стола. Совершайте эти два действия последовательно, наблюдая за своими желаниями в стремлении принять решение оставить яблоко на столе или оставить его в руке и прекратить это занятие. Совершайте эти действия до тех пор, пока для Вас не станет очевидным причина, по которой Вы приняли решение о прекращении действия. 



> Обычному человеку естественно кажется, что выбор на 100% свободен в этой ситуации.


Это вымышленное утверждение. Большинство современных людей понимают, что есть действия, которые подпадают под их представление о свободном выборе, а есть действия, которые подпадают под их представления о неосознанном выборе, а есть действия, которые частично осознаны, а частично неосознаны, но зависимы от неких неведомых причин. Ваше представление о выборе мало чем отличается от представлений других людей.



> И ещё он на 100% уверен, что именно ОН выбирает, и именно ОН управляет.


Это ложное утверждение. Большинство современных людей знают об условных и безусловных инстинктах, понимают, что их действиями часто управляют физиологические потребности или генетические обязательства перед видом, а не исключительно то, что связано с личностью. Вспомните аргументы До или Ерша, которые сразу заговорили о физиологии или генетике, как только речь зашла о выборе сколько буддисту спать. Такие же разговоры начинаются в любой "тусовке" современных людей, а не только буддистов, стоит поставить вопрос о выборе есть ему мясо или отказаться. Миллиарды людей легко ДОБРОВОЛЬНО ограничивают рамки индивидуального в пользу ВЫСШЕГО (Бога), утверждая: "На все воля Божья". Зачем тогда искажать действительность и строить свои умозаключения, отталкиваясь от ложного утверждения?



> А пока есть это самое ощущение
> СВОЕГО выбора, неизбежно наличествует и чувство самости, т.е. чувство реальности эго, некоего элемента, который
> суть основа существа.


А почему бы ему и ни быть. Если есть осознание того, как возникает самость и какова ее роль, то и не следует ее "побеждать". Разве чувство ответственности за свои поступки не основано на чувтсве самости? Или Будда Готама призывал к безответственности через упразднение раз и навсегда самости? Что такого плохого в самости? Будда Готама говорит, когда видит больного и старого (своими словами, нет нужды искать точную цитату, т.к. смысл ее прост и очевиден): "Вижу больного, старого, в струпьях..., замечаю в себе отвращение..., понимаю, что это чувство НЕ ДОСТОЙНО МЕНЯ". Вот та самость, которая заставила Будду двигаться по Пути, явилась толчком к благу. Другими словами, перефразируя Вами сказанное: "Лишь пока есть это самое ощущение СВОЕГО выбора, возникает потребность в постижении и нравственной оценке, а следовательно шанс обретения мудрости, которая способна дать плод".

----------


## Pavel

> Путем затухания всего конструированного. В т.ч. сознания в любом его виде (с т.з. Тхеравады). См. "Потиччасамуппада".


Иван, когда говорят о необусловленном, то говорят о том, дял чего не нужны причины, чтобы оно возникло. Обычно этому необусловленному присваивают свойство вечности и бесконечности (неограниченности никакими условиями, раз уж условия для возникновения не нужны). В этом смысле что Вам известно об условиях возникновения Ниббаны и Сансары, чтобы утверждать о причинности, вечности или бесконечности того или другого?

Вообще, когда что-то затухает, то говорят об исчезновении этого, а не зарождении другого. В противном случае именно затухание "А" становится причиной зарождения "Б", а следовательно "Б" обусловленно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, когда говорят о необусловленном, то говорят о том, дял чего не нужны причины, чтобы оно возникло. Обычно этому необусловленному присваивают свойство вечности и бесконечности (неограниченности никакими условиями, раз уж условия для возникновения не нужны). В этом смысле что Вам известно об условиях возникновения Ниббаны и Сансары, чтобы утверждать о причинности, вечности или бесконечности того или другого?
> 
> Вообще, когда что-то затухает, то говорят об исчезновении этого, а не зарождении другого. В противном случае именно затухание "А" становится причиной зарождения "Б", а следовательно "Б" обусловленно.


Павел. Пока присутствует любое восприятие, что суть обусловленное, то невозможно увидеть то необусловленное, которое, в отличие от обусловленного, присутствует всегда и беспричинно.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел. Пока присутствует любое восприятие, что суть обусловленное, то невозможно увидеть то необусловленное, которое, в отличие от обусловленного, присутствует всегда и беспричинно.


Тогда зачем браться это разъяснять? Будда Готама не разъяснял этого. Более того, на чем  основано утверждение о том, что необусловленное не может быть увидено обусловленным восприятием? Зачем все эти аксиомы? Они расширяют горизонты видения или обужают их?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тогда зачем браться это разъяснять? Будда Готама не разъяснял этого. Более того, на чем  основано утверждение о том, что необусловленное не может быть увидено обусловленным восприятием? Зачем все эти аксиомы? Они расширяют горизонты видения или обужают их?


Павел. Юрий спросил:



> Если все наши действия обусловлены, тогда непонятно как из обусловленного можно получить необусловленное, т.е. ниббану. Поясните механизм?


Я ответил:



> Путем затухания всего конструированного. В т.ч. сознания в любом его виде (с т.з. Тхеравады). См. "Потиччасамуппада".


Если Вас что-то не устроило в моем ответе, тогда дайте человеку свой, хотя более полного ответа, чем Патиччасамуппада, врятли кто даст. Добавить нечего.

----------


## Pavel

> Если Вас что-то не устроило в моем ответе, тогда дайте человеку свой, хотя более полного ответа, чем Патиччасамуппада, врятли кто даст. Добавить нечего.


Вот мой ответ на его вопрос. Из обусловленного нельзя получить необусловленное, такого механизма нет.

----------


## Zom

> Если все наши действия обусловлены, тогда непонятно как из обусловленного можно получить необусловленное, т.е. ниббану. Поясните механизм?


Раньше я тоже не совсем понимал этот вопрос, но это из-за изначально неправильного мнения о том, что есть якобы КТО-ТО кто достигает Ниббаны.
Но на самом деле нет ничего и никого что или кто достигало бы ниббаны. Ниббана также не существует и как некий объект. Ниббана на пали означает затухание или угасание. Часто это переводят как "угасание невежства, загрязнений ума и проч.", но на самом деле забывают отметить ещё важнейший момент - что угасание также затрагивает полное тотальное угасание всех санкхар - тела и ума, полностью, безо всякого остатка! Когда впервые переживается возможность полного угасания, то впоследствии это переживается как НИББАНА и вы становитесь уже святым, Арьей (того или иного уровня).

Есть как минимум 4 сутты, где Будда говорит об этом совершенно чётко и ясно:

1. Ниббана сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....034.than.html

2. Арьяпариесанна сутта (МН 26):
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....026.than.html

3. Камабху сутта (СН 41.6):
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html

4. Панчаканга сутта (СН 36.19):
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.nypo.html

Везде в них говорится о том, что ниббана - это полное прекращение тела и ума.

Таким образом достичь ниббаны "очень просто" - нужно лишь "убрать всё лишнее" - то есть это самое
тело и ум, причём полностью, безо всякого остатка. И тогда это будет ниббана.

----------

Fuerth (11.02.2009)

----------


## Fuerth

> Таким образом достичь ниббаны "очень просто" - нужно лишь "убрать всё лишнее" - то есть это самое
> тело и ум, причём полностью, безо всякого остатка. И тогда это будет ниббана.


Щас придут бить за рекламу небытия.

_"Раз "А" (бытиё) отвергается, значит предлагается "не-А" (небытиё).
Караул!"_ :EEK!:  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

-)

Люди привязаны к своему уму и телу, а посему неудивительно что всю глубину учения Будды многим принять крайне тяжело. И чем сильнее эта привязанность, тем тяжелее это сделать. Как весело высказался Аджан Брам - каждый хочет оставить для своего просветлённого ума какой-нибудь "дом пристарелых", хотя бы что-то, что можно оставить для "своего-собственного-личного-индивидуального" потока бытия -)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Zom



> ниббана - это полное прекращение тела и ума.


Хорошо, ответ принят. Но у меня вот какой вопрос. Поправляйте меня, если я где-то неточен.
Как мы все знаем, есть два вида ниббаны, с остатком и без. С остатком - это при жизни. Так вот, можно ли для этого вида ниббаны сказать, что "это полное прекращение тела и ума", когда есть в наличии действующие и тело, и ум?
Для второго вида ниббаны это конечно можно утверждать. Правда, мы не знаем наверняка, что там после смерти. Вот умирает один человек, после него остается мертвое тело и умирает будда, после него тоже остается тело (обычно). Что там в послесмертии с ними, мы можем только предполагать и верить. Поэтому более наглядно все-таки рассмотреть первый вид нибанны. Это более актуально и представимо. А смерть это как фазовый переход, качественный скачок. Куколка не может представить себе, что такое быть бабочкой.

----------


## sergey

> Есть как минимум 4 сутты, где Будда говорит об этом совершенно чётко и ясно:
> [/url]


И что же, Zom, Будда говорит в этих суттах? Слово ниббана там по отношению к состоянию прекращения распознавания и чувств (санняведаитаниродха) не употребляется. Будда говорит:
And, having seen [that] with discernment, his mental fermentations are completely ended.
"И, когда увидел (рассмотрел) это мудростью, его омрачения (асавы) закончились."
Т.е. Будда ясно и явно говорит, что асавы заканчиваются, достигается состояние архатства тогда, когда монах мудростью увидел что-то.




> Пока присутствует любое восприятие, что суть обусловленное, то невозможно увидеть то необусловленное, ...


Есть сутта, где Сарипутта рассказывает о состоянии восприятия и распознавании (сання) ниббаны. Причем это состояние не есть состояние прекращения сання и ниродха (т.к. сання присутствует).
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html
"'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception arose in me, friend Ananda, as another perception ceased.
Аналогичная сутта: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html

Кроме того, есть сутта, где Будда говорит о том, как ниббана достигается прямо из каждой из джхан от первой до 7-мой.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....036.than.html
 В этой сутте он говорит и о сфере не-восприятия-не-невосприятия и о сфере прекращения, называя их как две сферы, которые должны быть объяснены опытными монахами-медитаторами, имеющими опыт этих сфер.

----------

Pavel (11.02.2009), Tiop (11.02.2009), До (11.02.2009), Хайам (12.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Так вот, можно ли для этого вида ниббаны сказать, что "это полное прекращение тела и ума", когда есть в наличии действующие и тело, и ум?


Можно - когда состояние ниббаны переживается здесь и сейчас - в этом самом теле. Когда переживается ниббана, все конструкции прекращаются, но по мере выхода из состояние прекращения они начинают действовать опять - и так до момента смерти, когда тело и ум разрушаются, но новых конструкций санкхар, которые продолжили бы ваше следующее становление в сансаре не происходит.

----------

Хайам (12.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> И что же, Zom, Будда говорит в этих суттах? Слово ниббана там по отношению к состоянию прекращения распознавания и чувств (санняведаитаниродха) не употребляется. Будда говорит:
> And, having seen [that] with discernment, his mental fermentations are completely ended.
> "И, когда увидел (рассмотрел) это мудростью, его омрачения (асавы) закончились."
> Т.е. Будда ясно и явно говорит, что асавы заканчиваются, достигается состояние архатства тогда, когда монах мудростью увидел что-то.


Всё правильно, и состояние архатства достигается исключительно при познании ниббаны.




> Есть сутта, где Сарипутта рассказывает о состоянии восприятия и распознавании (сання) ниббаны. Причем это состояние не есть состояние прекращения сання и ниродха (т.к. сання присутствует).
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html


Ошибаетесь. Состояние познания там не присутствует.

Есть такой фрагмент, где Будда объясняет, что элемент прекращения познаётся только на основании полного прекращения. Соответственно, когда прекращение ПОЛНОЕ, то не может быть ничего, что может его познавать, иначе это не есть прекращение. 
Совершенно очевидно, что подобное состояние определяется уже *после* выхода из него.

"Bhikkhu, the light element is discerned in dependence on darkness. The beauty element is discerned in dependence on foulness. The base of the infinity of space element is discerned in dependence on form. The base of the infinity of consciousness element is discerned in dependence on the base of the infinity of space. The base of nothingness element is discerned in dependence on the base of the infinity of consciousness. The base of neither-perception-nor-nonperception element is discerned in dependence on the base of nothingness. The cessation of perception and feeling element is discerned in dependence on cessation."

Поэтому это суть одно и то же - ниббана или ниродха-самапатти. Одно и то же состояние, которое в суттах называется Unbinding.

Если бы это было не так, то Будда не говорил бы следующих слов:




> "If someone were to say: 'This is the highest pleasure that can be experienced,' I would not concede that. And why not? Because there is another kind of pleasure which surpasses that pleasure and is more sublime. And what is this pleasure? Here, by completely surmounting the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception, a monk enters upon and abides in the cessation of perception and feeling. This is the other kind of pleasure which surpasses that pleasure and is more sublime.


Здесь Будда совершенно чётко указывает на то, что наивысшее счастье - это состояние прекращения - cessation of perception and feeling. И ни про какое ИНОЕ высшее счастье он здесь не говорит, что крайне важно отметить. Если бы ниббана была бы отлична от состояния полного прекращения ума-и-тела, Будда сказал бы, что есть ещё более высокое счастье, (ниббана), по сравнению с состоянием прекращения. Но он этого не говорит! (это Панчаканга Сутта - см. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.nypo.html)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вот вам простейший пример: Перед вами 2 идентичных ящика. Вас попросили засунуть руку в один из ящиков один раз.
> Вы, как кажется, полностью - на 100% свободны в выборе - ничто не влияет на ваш выбор одного из ящиков.
> И вот вы выбираете какой-то ящик.


Свобода воли в том и заключается, что можно отказаться выбирать ящики  :Smilie:  Однако механизм ее действия, видимо, непостижим. Своего рода генератор случайный чисел, но не совсем случайный. Исходит *из*.

----------


## Zom

> Свобода воли в том и заключается, что можно отказаться выбирать ящики  Однако механизм ее действия, видимо, непостижим. Своего рода генератор случайный чисел, но не совсем случайный. Исходит из.


Не думаю что это генератор случайных чисел. Посмотрите пару-тройку листов назад, где мы с Топпером обсуждали то, каким образом Будда мог делать пророчества. Если был бы некий "генератор", то действительно всё было бы крайне неопределённо, а всё как раз-таки очень определённо - просто нужно уметь понять эту определённость (чего мы все не можем сделать). 

Например в элементах.ру в декабре кажется была статья о том, что какая-то группа учёных попыталась описать "равную случайность" выпадения орла или решки. И естественно выяснилось, что никакая это не случайность, а сложный механизм, просчитываемый формулами - а обычному человеку кажется что это "спонтанность, случайность"..

----------


## sergey

> Ошибаетесь. Состояние познания там не присутствует.


Да нет, в сутре явно написано, что присутствует распознавание и, больше того, осознанное, со знанием.
На английском:



> "'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception arose in me, friend Ananda, as another perception ceased. Just as in a blazing woodchip fire, one flame arises as another flame ceases, even so, 'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception arose in me as another one ceased. I was percipient at that time of 'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding.'"


Perception - Это перевод слова "сання" - распознавание. На пали этот отрывок:



> ‘‘Bhavanirodho nibbānaṃ bhavanirodho nibbāna’’nti kho me, āvuso, aññāva saññā uppajjati aññāva saññā nirujjhati. Seyyathāpi, āvuso, sakalikaggissa jhāyamānassa aññāva acci uppajjati aññāva acci nirujjhati; evamevaṃ kho, āvuso, ‘bhavanirodho nibbānaṃ bhavanirodho nibbāna’nti aññāva saññā uppajjati aññāva saññā nirujjhati. ‘Bhavanirodho nibbāna’nti [nibbānaṃ (sī. ka.)] saññī ca panāhaṃ, āvuso, tasmiṃ samaye ahosi’’nti.


Сарипутта говорит, что в нем осознанное им, т.е. известное ему в этот момент (aññāva) возникало распознавание (saññā uppajjati) ниббаны, прекращения становления (nibbānaṃ bhavanirodho). И так же осознанное оно исчезало (aññāva saññā nirujjhati). - 
Bhavanirodho nibbānaṃ bhavanirodho nibbāna’’nti kho me, āvuso, aññāva saññā uppajjati aññāva saññā nirujjhati.




> элемент прекращения познаётся только на основании полного прекращения.
> The cessation of perception and feeling element is discerned in dependence on cessation."


Правильно, написано, что прекращение сання и ведана познается на основании этого же состояния. Но это  - состояние прекращения сання и ведана.
Я вам привел сутту, где Будда рассказывает, как ниббана познается например из первой джханы.

Вообще, определение ниббаны с остатком, которое Будда дает в Итивутаке и которое повторяется и в других суттах - это, что ниббана - это исчерпание алчности, враждебности и тупости у архата (рагакхая, досакхая, мохакхая).
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...n.html#iti-044

P.S.(14.02.09) aññāva saññā uppajjati aññāva saññā nirujjhati. - Я видимо ошибся в переводе, aññā здесь, похоже, не _знание_, а _иной_, как перевел Тханиссаро Бхиккху. Но это не изменяет того, что Сарипутта описывает состояние, в котором есть распознавание, (восприятие, осознание - сання) ниббаны.

----------

Tiop (11.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

Да, я обратил на это внимание. 
Любопытна здесь и эта аналогичная сутта (Самадхи), где не утверждается что "что в нем осознанное им, т.е. известное ему в этот момент (aññāva) возникало распознавание (saññā uppajjati) ниббаны, прекращения становления (nibbānaṃ bhavanirodho). И так же осознанное оно исчезало (aññāva saññā nirujjhati). " 

Поэтому это, кстати, вполне может быть уже более поздней вставкой в канон - видно, что сутты одинаковые, но изменены персонажи и в Сарипутта сутте "кое что добавлено".




> Но это - состояние прекращения сання и ведана, а не ниббана.
> Я вам присвел сутту, где Будда рассказывает, как ниббана познается например из первой джханы.


Если бы это была не ниббана, то почему Будда говорит о том, что это высшее счастье?
Далее - это состояние не входит в список джхан и бесформенных состояний, и значит оно может достигаться и после первой джханы - что прекрасно согласуется с приведённой вами суттой.

Что касается Итивутаки, то здесь не говорится про непосредственное переживание ниббаны как необусловленной дхаммы, а говорится в целом про "достижение просветления". А непосредственное переживание ниббаны - это полное отсутствие совокупностей тела и ума - 'This is peace, this is exquisite — *the resolution of all fabrications.* Если бы ниббана переживалась восприятием, распознаванием, то совершенно очевидно, что [в ней] "конструкции остаются", а они не остаются.

----------


## До

> на самом деле забывают отметить ещё важнейший момент - что угасание также затрагивает *полное тотальное угасание всех санкхар - тела и ума, полностью, безо всякого остатка*! Когда впервые переживается возможность полного угасания, то впоследствии это переживается как НИББАНА и вы становитесь уже святым, Арьей (того или иного уровня). *Есть как минимум 4 сутты, где Будда говорит об этом совершенно чётко и ясно*: 1. Ниббана сутта: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....034.than.html2. Арьяпариесанна сутта (МН 26): http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....026.than.html 3. Камабху сутта (СН 41.6): http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html 4. Панчаканга сутта (СН 36.19): http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....019.nypo.html *Везде в них говорится о том, что ниббана - это полное прекращение тела и ума*.


Мне не лень посмотреть все четыре сутты.
В 1й не говорится, тут сказано только о _cessation of perception & feeling_. Во 2й не говорится, там сказано только о _cessation of perception & feeling + his mental fermentations are completely ended_. В 3й не сказано, более того там говорится о таком отличии достигшего прекращения от трупа: "_his life force is not ended, his heat is not dissipated, and his faculties are bright & clear_", где faculties надо полагать относятся к уму, а life force к телу. В 4й речь тоже только о _cessation of perception and feeling_.

Таким образом вопреки вашим словам нигде в четырёх суттах не говорится о полном прекращении ума и тела и всех санкхар. (Да и это бы противоречило ниббане с остатком.)




> Всё правильно, и состояние архатства достигается исключительно при познании ниббаны.


Разве ниббаны, а не 4х БИ?




> Есть сутта, где Сарипутта рассказывает о состоянии восприятия и распознавании (сання) ниббаны. Причем это состояние не есть состояние прекращения сання и ниродха (т.к. сання присутствует).
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ошибаетесь. Состояние познания там не присутствует.


В сутте написано, что присуствует, а Zom говорит, что не присутствует. Поэтому sergey читающий, что в сутте написано - ошибается, а Zom читающйи в суттах того чего там нет - прав.




> Есть такой фрагмент, где Будда объясняет, что элемент прекращения познаётся только на основании полного прекращения. Соответственно, когда прекращение ПОЛНОЕ, то не может быть ничего, что может его познавать, иначе это не есть прекращение. Совершенно очевидно, что подобное состояние определяется уже после выхода из него.


Заблуждаетесь.

Видимо вы ссылаетесь на сутту MN 111 Anupada Sutta там речь идет о Сарипутте, (чей опыт вы произвольно не признаёте в сутте на которую сослался sergey), цитата такая:



> "Furthermore, with the complete transcending of the dimension of neither perception nor non-perception, Sariputta entered & remained in the cessation of feeling & perception. *Seeing with discernment, his fermentations were totally ended*. He emerged mindfully from that attainment. On emerging mindfully from that attainment, he regarded the past qualities that had ceased & changed: 'So this is how these qualities, not having been, come into play. Having been, they vanish.'


Как видим есть мудрость (санкхара), которой он различает прекращение асав, до того как из него выходит. Какие качества (past qualities) были прекращены и изменены, так какие? Ранее в сутре говорится их список шесть раз: "_singleness of mind, contact, feeling, perception, intention, consciousness, desire, decision, persistence, mindfulness, equanimity, & attention_". Опять речь не идет о всём уме и теле и всех санкхарах.

----------


## До

> Поэтому это, кстати, вполне может быть уже более поздней вставкой в канон - видно, что сутты одинаковые, но изменены персонажи и в Сарипутта сутте "кое что добавлено".


Охо-хо, специально изменили канон, чтоб Zom был прав.




> Если бы это была не ниббана, то почему Будда говорит о том, что это высшее счастье?


Вероятно последнее о чем можно говорить в терминах увеличения счастья.

----------


## Zom

> Таким образом вопреки вашим словам нигде в четырёх суттах не говорится о полном прекращении ума и тела и всех санкхар.


Не сказано, но подразумевается. Например, тоже нигде не сказано, что в джхане прекращается тело. Почему? Потому что оно прекращается как объект познания, но не прекращается как существующее в мире в данный момент. То же самое касается и состояния прекращения - там нет ничего, что познавало бы это состояние, на то оно и прекращение. И всё же ум и тело продолжают быть, и функционируют после выхода из него, именно как остаточные формации, которые более не подпитываются неведением. 




> Разве ниббаны, а не 4х БИ?


Как я понимаю, вначале ниббаны, и сразу же после - 4-ёх истин. 
Только когда познана дхамма ниббаны вся мозаика складывается и приходит полное знание.




> Как видим есть мудрость (санкхара), которой он различает прекращение асав, до того как из него выходит. Какие качества (past qualities) были прекращены и изменены, так какие?





> Тогда как понять, что Будда называет народха-самаппати (прекращение) высшим счастьем из всех возможных?
> 
> Вероятно последнее о чем можно говорить в терминах увеличения счастья.


И как же тогда быть с заявлением Будды о том, что ниббана - это высшее счастье?




> Охо-хо, специально изменили канон, чтоб Zom был прав.


То что канон меняется со временем - ни для кого не секрет. Такое вполне может быть, 
вне зависимости от того, прав я или нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.02.2009), Fuerth (11.02.2009), Хайам (12.02.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Соответственно, когда прекращение ПОЛНОЕ, то не может быть ничего, что может его познавать, иначе это не есть прекращение.
> Совершенно очевидно, что подобное состояние определяется уже после выхода из него.


Но если прекращение было ПОЛНОЕ, то как потом возможно это понять? Если это потом осознается, то значит есть какая связь между тем состоянием и этим. А значит не было полного прекращения. Как это истолковать?




> Когда переживается ниббана, все конструкции прекращаются, но по мере выхода из состояние прекращения они начинают действовать опять


А чем это отличается от глубокого сна без сновидений, где ничего не осознается и выхода из него?

----------


## До

> Не сказано, но подразумевается.


Ранее вы утверждали, что там ясно и четко говорится, а теперь, что подразумевается, т.е. вообще не говорится.




> И как же тогда быть с заявлением Будды о том, что ниббана - это высшее счастье?


Достижение ниродха-самапатти не значит достижения архатства (т.е. париниббаны с остатком), согласны?




> То что канон меняется со временем - ни для кого не секрет. Такое вполне может быть, вне зависимости от того, прав я или нет.


Так меняется или может быть?

----------


## Гьямцо

> Но если прекращение было ПОЛНОЕ, то как потом возможно это понять? Если это потом осознается, то значит есть какая связь между тем состоянием и этим. А значит не было полного прекращения. Как это истолковать?
> 
> 
> А чем это отличается от глубокого сна без сновидений, где ничего не осознается и выхода из него?


Вот-вот. Поэтому Нагарджуна и говорил,что если руководствоваться этим воззрением, то получится, что достичь нирваны невозможно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Но если прекращение было ПОЛНОЕ, то как потом возможно это понять? Если это потом осознается, то значит есть какая связь между тем состоянием и этим. А значит не было полного прекращения. Как это истолковать?
> 
> 
> А чем это отличается от глубокого сна без сновидений, где ничего не осознается и выхода из него?


Специально, дабы не повторятся, я изложил свои размышления в своем профиле (http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=6292).
Полагаю, мое понимани согласуется с пониманием Zoма (?)

----------


## Zom

> Но если прекращение было ПОЛНОЕ, то как потом возможно это понять? Если это потом осознается, то значит есть какая связь между тем состоянием и этим. А значит не было полного прекращения. Как это истолковать?


Есть. Но однако прекращение полное. 
Это подобно тому когда вы входите в джхану. Сознания чувств полностью исчезают, однако это не означает, что они исчезают насовсем (т.е. после выхода из джханы они возникают вновь в силу причин и условий). Также и здесь. 




> А чем это отличается от глубокого сна без сновидений, где ничего не осознается и выхода из него?


Тем, что во сне нет осознавания, но сознание не прекращается.
Плюс ко всему после выхода из сна нет достаточной силы осознанности, чтобы распознать это состояние.
А после выхода из ниродха-самаппати такая сила осознанности есть.




> Ранее вы утверждали, что там ясно и четко говорится, а теперь, что подразумевается, т.е. вообще не говорится.


Ну для меня это чётко и ясно. Например я недвусмысленно понимаю такую фразу:
"So by this line of reasoning it may be known how Unbinding is pleasant", или эту:
"If someone were to say: 'This is the highest pleasure that can be experienced,' I would not concede that. And why not? Because there is another kind of pleasure which surpasses that pleasure and is more sublime. And what is this pleasure? Here, by completely surmounting the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception, a monk enters upon and abides in the cessation of perception and feeling. This is the other kind of pleasure which surpasses that pleasure and is more sublime. "It may happen, Ananda, that Wanderers of other sects will be saying this: 'The recluse Gotama speaks of the Cessation of Perception and Feeling and describes it as pleasure. What is this (pleasure) and how is this (a pleasure)?'
"Those who say so, should be told: 'The Blessed One describes as pleasure not only the feeling of pleasure. But a Tathagata describes as pleasure whenever and whereinsoever it is obtained.'"




> Достижение ниродха-самапатти не значит достижения архатства (т.е. париниббаны с остатком), согласны?


Означает. Точнее не так - означает познание ниббаны, что в итоге даст одну из степеней святости,
в зависимости от того, насколько сильный эффект (в плане осознания истин) производится в итоге.
Скорее всего это будет либо архатство, либо состояние анагамина.




> Так меняется или может быть?


И меняется, и может быть.
Меняется например так - в середине прошлого века бирманская сангха включила в канон 3 ранее не-канонических текста.

----------


## Zom

В авторитетном каноническом комментарии Висуддхимагге
достопочтенный Буддагоша говорит так о ниродха-самаппати (XXIII, #30):

"(v) _И почему они достигают этого?_ 
Изнурённые проистечением и распадом формаций [тела и ума], они достигают его [состояния прекращения, ниродха-самаппати], думая: 'Пусть мы будем пребывать в блаженстве будучи без сознания, здесь и сейчас, достигая *прекращения, которое является ниббаной*' (13)

Сноска 13: "Достигая прекращения, которое является ниббаной" означает *достижение ниббаны без остатка* результата прошлого цепляния. "В блажентсве" означает без страданий (Пм. 902).


Так что канонический комментарий также подтверждает моё мнение о том, что ниббана и ниродха-самаппати тождественны.

В книге Critical Concepts of Religious Studies (by Paul Williams) также говорится, что аналогичное утверждение
есть в Ангуттара Никае 4.454 (не путать с 4.45 !). К сожалению на английском этой сутты в интернете нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Да, я обратил на это внимание. 
> Любопытна здесь и эта аналогичная сутта (Самадхи), где не утверждается что


Вы не дали ссылку, так что я не не знаю, о какой сутте вы пишете.




> Поэтому это, кстати, вполне может быть уже более поздней вставкой в канон - видно, что сутты одинаковые, но изменены персонажи и в Сарипутта сутте "кое что добавлено".


До уже вам написал, что это несерьезно - когда оказалось, что ваша концепция противоречит словам канонических сутт, вы пишете, что это не вы ошибаетесь, а сутты неправильные. Канон принимался большим собранием сангхи. Вы считаете, что оно ошиблось, а вы сейчас нашли их ошибку?




> Меняется например так - в середине прошлого века бирманская сангха включила в канон 3 ранее не-канонических текста.


Не знаю про все тексты, но читал, что в канон добавили "Вопросы Милинды". Но их никто не выдает за слово Будды, так что это  - совсем другой случай. Недавно читал на одном из буддийских форумов слова бхикху Дхамманандо, вы его наверное знаете, он писал, что известные изменения за время существования канона вносились в Кхудакка Никаю, а что Дигха, Маджхима, Самъютта и Ангуттара Никаи не изменялись.
(p.s. Не могу найти это его сообщение, возможно, что он писал не об изменениях, а о том, что были разные мнения по поводу каноничности некоторых текстов Кхудакка-Никаи, но при том каноничность сутт четырех названных никай не оспаривалась.)




> Если бы это была не ниббана, то почему Будда говорит о том, что это высшее счастье?


Будда прямо этого не говорит, по крайней мере в англ. переводе, можно предположить, что это подразумевается. Да, тут есть вопрос, но вообще счастье может выступать в разных обликах.




> Далее - это состояние не входит в список джхан и бесформенных состояний, и значит оно может достигаться и после первой джханы - что прекрасно согласуется с приведённой вами суттой.


Везде в суттах описывется достижение этого состояния после последовательного прохождения четырех состояний вне форм. Какие у вас основания так говорить?
Поэтому этот довод остается - ниббана может быть достигнута из каждой из джхан, даже без достижения состояния прекращения (сання-ведаита-ниродха), которое достигается после четырех состояний вне форм. Есть еще Сусима сутта, где рассказывается об архатах, которые не достигли состояний вне форм.
Значит ниббана  это одно, а это состояние - это другое.




> Что касается Итивутаки, то здесь не говорится про непосредственное переживание ниббаны как необусловленной дхаммы, а говорится в целом про "достижение просветления".


В Итивутаке говорится о ниббане, а не про "достижение просветления".
Там употреблено слово ниббана и говорится о двух видах ниббаны. 




> А непосредственное переживание ниббаны - это полное отсутствие совокупностей тела и ума - 'This is peace, this is exquisite — *the resolution of all fabrications.* Если бы ниббана переживалась восприятием, распознаванием, то совершенно очевидно, что [в ней] "конструкции остаются", а они не остаются.


Отрывок, который вы привели -из вот этой сутты: Ан 3.32, Ананда сутта. Там говорится о самадхи, в котором монах сосредотачивается на "This is peaceful, this is exalted, such as the appeasement of all determinations, giving up of all substratum, destruction of craving, non attachment, cessation and extinction. " - т.е. это является предметом его мысли, а не то ,что никакого сознания здесь нет. Фактически это то же самое, про что написано в АН 9.36, где говорится, что монах (пребывая в 1 джхане и т.д.) направляет свою мысль на "This is peaceful, this is exalted, such as the appeasement of all determinations, giving up of all substratum, destruction of craving, non attachment, cessation and extinction."
Кстати говоря, the resolution of all fabrications или в другом переводе appeasement of all determinations в этих суттах - не санкхара*ниродха*, а sabbasaṅkhārasamatho - успокоение всех санкхар.

Еще пара аргументов, почему сання-ведаитаниродха самапатти - это одно, а ниббана - другое.
В известной Чулаведалла сутте говорится, что *после выхода* из состояния прекращения ум испытывает контакт с пустотой, беззнаковостью и ненаправленностью и клонится к уединению. В примечаниях Тханиссаро Бхикху пишет, что согласно традиционному комментарию, пустота, беззнаковость и ненаправленность "окрашивают" постижение ниббаны. В зависимости от того, что практиковалось, монах воспримет ниббану как беззнаковость, пустоту или ненаправленность. Также он пишет, что согласно комментарию,"уединение" здесь означает ниббану, что восприняв пустоту, беззнаковость или ненаправленность, ум клонится к прямому восприятию ниббаны. Заметьте, что все это - *после выхода* из состояния прекращения.

Еще. Есть арахаттапхаласамапатти - пребывание в плоде архатства, про который пишут, что в нем есть непосредственное переживание ниббаны. Это состояние - не одно и то же, что и состояние прекращения.

Ну и отрывок про состояние прекращения из Висуддхимагги, взят отсюда:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/bits/bits078.htm
Во первых, здесь говорится, что состояния прекращения может достичь не-возвращающийся и после выхода так же оставаться не-возвращающимся:
" How does he rise from it? In a twofold manner. The priest who is in the path of never returning, with the attainment of the fruit of never returning, the saint with the attainment of the fruit of saintship."
"Как он выходит из него (состояния прекращения - sergey)? Монах, который на пути невозвращения - с достижением плода невозвращения, архат - с достижением плода архатства."
Значит, согласно Висуддхимагге, неправильны ваши слова, что



> До: Достижение ниродха-самапатти не значит достижения архатства (т.е. париниббаны с остатком), согласны?
> Zom: Означает.


Кажется вы позже дописали уточнение своих слов.

Буддагоса также подробно описывает, как состояние прекращения достигается _после достижения не-восприятия-не-невосприятия_.

И еще он пишет, я это утверждение помнил, но не мог найти, где это сказано:
" In regard to the questions "Is the trance of cessation conditioned or unconditioned?" etc., it cannot be said either that it is conditioned or that it is unconditioned, either that it is worldly or that it is transcendent. And why not? On account of the non-existence of any positive reality. Inasmuch, however, as it can be entered upon, therefore it is correct to say that it is brought about, not that it is not brought about."
"На вопрос "состояние прекращения обусловлено или необусловлено?" нельзя сказать, что оно обусловлено и что необусловлено, что оно мирское или внемирское (наверное локия или локуттара - s.). Почему нет? Из-за несуществования (в нем видимо - sergey) какой-либо позитивной реальности. В той мере однако, поскольку в него можно войти, правильно сказать, что оно вызвано, а не невызвано."
Ниббана, как известно - асанкхата дхату, необусловленное.

Я лично по поводу этого склоняюсь к такому предположению. Слово ниббана все же используется в несколько разных контекстах и возможно, что состояние прекращения, о котором идет речь, можно рассматривать как опыт ниббаны (это мое предположение, как объяснить слова некоторых сутт и комментариев). Но на основании всего здесь приведенного, я думаю, что неправильно утверждать, что ниббана и состояние прекращения - это одно и то же. Есть и другой, безусловный опыт ниббаны - арахатапхаласамапатти, пребывание в плоде архатства, которое не есть ниродхасамапатти.
Есть восприятие ниббаны, о котором рассказывает Сарипутта (об этом здесь речь шла раньше), не знаю, это то же, что и плод архатства или другое, но это тоже - не ниродхасамапатти.
И ниббана при жизни, как сказал Будда - это исчерпание страсти, враждебности и тупости (рагакхая, досакхая, мохакхая). Это не есть пребывание в состоянии прекращения распознавания и чувств (санняведаитаниродхасамапатти).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Pavel (12.02.2009), Tiop (12.02.2009), Zom (12.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Означает. Точнее не так - означает познание ниббаны, что в итоге даст одну из степеней святости,
> в зависимости от того, насколько сильный эффект (в плане осознания истин) производится в итоге.
> Скорее всего это будет либо архатство, либо состояние анагамина.


Почтенный У. Вималарамси говорит, что это может дать и более скромный плод (Вхождение в Поток) (http://dhamma.ru/lib/vimala.htm) (см. по слову "сотапанна").

----------


## Pavel

> А чем это отличается от глубокого сна без сновидений, где ничего не осознается и выхода из него?


А почему это как-то должно отличаться? Вот Zom-а не очень заботит, на что похоже его описание ниббаны, а почему это заботит Вас?  :Smilie: 

А если серьезно, то... приведено достаточно материала из первоисточников, чтобы понять, что подразумевали под ниббаной те, кто достиг такого состояния, которое сам и окрестил "ниббаной". Чьих еще комментариев Вы ждете и представлений о том, что же это все-таки такое было?

----------


## sergey

Еще пара моментов.



> Слово ниббана все же используется в несколько разных контекстах и возможно, что состояние прекращения, о котором идет речь, можно рассматривать как опыт ниббаны (это мое предположение, как объяснить слова некоторых сутт и комментариев).


Zom поднял эту же тему на другом форуме и ссылался там на сутту АН 4.454, как и здесь. Ассаджи там ответил, что "В упомянутой сутте все джханы, бестелесные достижения, и собственно прекращение влечений, называются "видимой (уже в этой жизни) Ниббаной." и привел цитату с этими словами Будды.

И еще, в Махапариниббана сутте подробно описано, как осуществилась париниббана Будды. Будда последовательно прошел все 9 состояний - 4 джханы, 4 состояния вне форм и состояние прекращения. Потом он вышел из него и последовательно возвратился до первой джханы. Потом снова достиг 4 джханы и, восходя из неё, упокоился. Так что париниббана Будды произошла не из состояния прекращения, а из 4 джханы.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Pavel (12.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Будда прямо этого не говорит, по крайней мере в англ. переводе, можно предположить, что это подразумевается. Да, тут есть вопрос, но вообще счастье может выступать в разных обликах.


Хочу обратить внимание, что в английском тексте там - "pleasure", удовольствие, наслаждение.

----------


## Zom

> Также он пишет, что согласно комментарию,"уединение" здесь означает ниббану, что восприняв пустоту, беззнаковость или ненаправленность, ум клонится к прямому восприятию ниббаны. Заметьте, что все это - после выхода из состояния прекращения.


После выхода - но в принципе можно это понять и так, что ум клонится к этому же состоянию вновь. 




> Но на основании всего здесь приведенного, я думаю, что неправильно утверждать, что ниббана и состояние прекращения - это одно и то же. Есть и другой, безусловный опыт ниббаны - арахатапхаласамапатти, пребывание в плоде архатства, которое не есть ниродхасамапатти.


Обратите внимание, что, согласно Буддагоше, ниродха-самапати есть переживание ниббаны без остатка. Это в принципе согласуется с приведёнными вами текстами - например о том, что не каждый архат может переживать ниббану без остатка (т.е. послесмертие) в этой самой жизни. И тогда его ниббана (с остатком) - это действительно не есть опыт безостаточной ниббаны, а "всего лишь" угасание невежества, страсти, т.п..




> Есть и другой, безусловный опыт ниббаны - арахатапхаласамапатти, пребывание в плоде архатства


Вот этот момент нужно посмотреть.

В конечном счёте вся эта тема должна дать одно важное понимание - остаётся ли "что-то" после смерти Архата, или же нет. Если остаётся, тогда это противоречит патичча-самуппаде. Если не остаётся, тогда едва ли это чем-либо отличается от состояния прекращения.

----------


## Alexeiy

> В конечном счёте вся эта тема должна дать одно *важное* понимание - остаётся ли "что-то" после смерти Архата, или же нет.


А Будда вот говорил, что это не важно  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (13.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А Будда вот говорил, что это не важно


Вообще важно, потому что кто-то может неправильно понимать что такое ниббана.
Следовательно, у него иная цель, нежели та, о которой говорил Будда.

далее по теме:

Вот что пишет дост. Па Аук Саядо:




> Когда вы в будущем обретёте Архатство:
> 1) невежество будет уничтожено
> 2) наступит безостаточное прекращение волевых формаций (как я понимаю, не будет воли)
> 3) прекратится жажда (craving)
> 4) прекратится цепляние;
> причины для страдания будут уничтожены.
> 
> Но страдание самое не прекратится, поскольку ещё будут действовать результаты прошлой каммы: всё ещё будут 5 совокупностей (скандх).
> 
> ...


А вот интересный отрывок в его книге про Ниродха-Самаппати:




> Хотя архаты могут пребывать в постижении-Ниббаны, они всё ещё могут предпочесть пребывать в прекращении (ниродха-самаппати), поскольку хотя постижение Ниббаны берёт в качестве объекта Несотворённое (дхамму ниббаны), всё ещё остаётся умстенная формация ощущения (feeling). Но при достижении прекращения единственной формацией, которая остаётся, является материальная формация из производных каммы, температуры и питания: нет материи произведенной сознанием и нет сознания.
> 
> ....
> 
> Только не-возвращающиеся и архаты могут достигать прекращения. Что касается архатов, то когда они не спят и когда не обращают внимания на концепции (мысли и т.д. - zom), то тогда они постоянно видят возникновение и угасание - или только угасание ума-и-тела (nama rupa) и их причин - весь день, всю ночь, днями, месяцами, годами.
> 
> Иногда им "наскучивает" и они более не хотят видеть эти угасающие феномены. Но поскольку срок жизни не вышел, то не настало время для Париниббаны. Поэтому, чтобы прекратить видение этих угасающих феноменов, они входят в состояние прекращения (ниродха-самаппати).


Как я понимаю, с полным прекращением пяти совокупностей (после Париниббаны), нет "умственного переживания ниббаны как Несотворённого объекта", в отличие от ниббаны-с-остатком, когда есть ум, который познаёт эту необусловленную дхамму.

В этом отличие ниродха-самаппати от переживания ниббаны-с-остатком. В первом случае нет объекта для ума (ибо нет ума), во втором - есть объект - дхамма Ниббаны. И это согласуется с тем, что ниродха-самаппати = париниббана, как и писал Буддагоша (только это тождественно с точки зрения переживания (разумеется, после выхода из этого состояния и его пересмотра), но париниббана в реальности "глубже" ниродхи тем, что при ней вообще ничего не остаётся).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Обратите внимание, что, согласно Буддагоше, ниродха-самапати есть переживание ниббаны без остатка.


В английском переводе, который вы привели, фраза:



> "Reaching the cessation that is nibbana": as though reaching nibbana without remainder of result of past clinging.


"Достижение прекращения, которое есть ниббана" - *как если бы* достигли ниббаны без остатка результатов прошлой привязанности."
Т.е. не достижение ниббаны без остатка, а "как если бы" (as though).

Я просмотрел в издании Чаттхасангаяна раздел Висуддхимагги про ниродхасамапатти Nirodhasamāpattikathā. Таких слов не нашел, но про ниббану там есть слова:



> Iti santaṃ samāpattiṃ, imaṃ ariyanisevitaṃ;
> *Diṭṭheva dhamme nibbānamitisaṅkhaṃ upāgataṃ;*
> Bhāvetvā ariyaṃ paññaṃ, samāpajjanti paṇḍitā


Но, как уже писали, в сутте АН 4.454 Будда говорит и про первую джхану (а также вторую и т.д.)
*diṭṭhadhammanibbānaṃ* . Я не нашел эту сутту, цитирую по сообщению Ассаджи. Слова в сутте и Висуддхимагге, правда, несколько отличаются.


В Патисамбхидамагге есть тоже раздел про ниродхасамапатти - Nirodhasamāpattiñāṇaniddeso, там _вообще слово ниббана не употреблено ни разу_. Кто не знает, Патисамбхидамагга - это книга, входящая в Кхуддака никаю, по стилю схожа с комментаторскими текстами, т.е. разъяснение различных моментов учения, приписывается Сарипутте.

Интересно, как из слов Па Ук Саядо



> Хотя архаты могут пребывать в постижении-Ниббаны, они всё ещё могут предпочесть пребывать в прекращении (ниродха-самаппати)


вы  каким-то образом выводите: "ниродха-самаппати = париниббана".




> остаётся ли "что-то" после смерти Архата, или же нет. Если остаётся, тогда это противоречит патичча-самуппаде. Если не остаётся, тогда едва ли это чем-либо отличается от состояния прекращения.


Я приводил когда-то эту сутту и её русский перевод, где Коттхита как раз и спрашивает Сарипутту, остается ли что-нибудь еще после угасания шести сфер или ничего больше не остается. Сарипутта и на то, и на другое ответил: "Не говори так друг".  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Pavel (13.02.2009), Аминадав (12.02.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Эта тема (точнее, последние посты) радует: здорово, что обсуждаются такие глубокие вещи, с такими ссылками и аргументами.

----------


## Zom

> "Достижение прекращения, которое есть ниббана" - как если бы достигли ниббаны без остатка результатов прошлой привязанности."
> Т.е. не достижение ниббаны без остатка, а "как если бы"


Так уже выяснили почему не говорится что это париниббана. Но в принципе состояние идентичное с точки зрения "ощущения" (даже в двойные кавычки можно взять).
Разница только в налиции/отсутствии скандх.




> вы каким-то образом выводите: "ниродха-самаппати = париниббана".


Смотрите в предыдущем посте каким образом. И там и там нет ума, который что-то познаёт. С этой точки зрение "переживание" одинаковое, потому что переживание проистекает при наличии ума, а при отсутствии такового переживания не происходит.  
Разница же только в том, что в ниродха-самаппати имеется остаточная материальная форма, хотя она не чувствуется, ибо нет ума.




> Я приводил когда-то эту сутту и её русский перевод, где Коттхита как раз и спрашивает Сарипутту, остается ли что-нибудь еще после угасания шести сфер или ничего больше не остается.


А это смотря как понимать эту сутту (и подобные). Я вот например вижу, что она показывает, что сами вопросы, которые задаются, некорректны, ибо изначально подразумевают "наличие КОГО-ТО", кто бы оставался или НЕ оставался. Кстати, точно такое же мнение указывается и в примечании к этой сутте.

Поэтому ниббана - это полное прекращение тела и ума., и с этой точки зрения нет никакой принципиальной разницы в "переживании" ниродхи-самаппати или же париниббаны.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> изначально подразумевают "наличие КОГО-ТО",


В сутте такого нет. Маха-Коттхита спрашивает: "С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта что-то остается?"




> Так уже выяснили почему не говорится что это париниббана.


Я этого не заметил.

Ниббана - это необусловленный элемент, асанкхата-дхату, она познается, я привел вам не один отрывок из сутт, где об этом говорится. Ниродха-самапатти - это состояние, в котором прекращается сання и ведана.

--------------------
Всех благ.

----------


## Zom

> В сутте такого нет. Маха-Коттхита спрашивает: "С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта что-то остается?"


Есть. Вот читайте внимательно:

"С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта *что-то* остается?"

Понимаете о чём я?




> Ниббана - это необусловленный элемент, асанкхата-дхату, она познается


И вот теперь с этого пункта - познаётся ЧЕМ?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> "С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта что-то остается?


*что-то* - это не кто-то. Вы задали сами ровно такой же вопрос:



> В конечном счёте вся эта тема должна дать одно важное понимание - остаётся ли "что-то" после смерти Архата, или же нет.





> И вот теперь с этого пункта - познаётся ЧЕМ?


Почитайте сами, ссылки на сутты у вас есть. А вообще познается умом, мудростью.
Из вопросов Милинды:manoviññeyyaṃ nibbānaṃ, yaṃ so sammāpaṭipanno ariyasāvako visuddhena ñāṇena passatī’’ti
"Умом познается ниббана, идущий по истинному пути ученик благородных видит [её] очищенным знанием." (см. русский перевод, книга 3, вопрос 5(65))

Ладно, Zom, я не ставлю целью вас переубедить, на этом наверное закругляюсь, различных аргументов и цитат по-моему приведено было немало.

P.S. В комментаторской литературе тема того, как познается ниббана, разбирается. Вот например из книги Нины вон Горком про абхидхамму глава Lokuttara cittas.

----------


## Zom

Всё верно. При ниббане-с-остатком она познаётся именно умом - а чем же ещё? 
Благо ум пока присутствует. А вот далее - при париниббане - никакого ума нет, который бы познавал ниббану, ибо он, будучи составляющей нама-рупы, гаснет, исчезает, не оставляя на своём месте "чего-то" или "кого-то" что бы познавало ниббану далее.

Это прекрасно согласуется с Патичча Самуппадой, приведённой Буддой в обратном порядке, т.е. в порядке прекращения:

• С прекращение невежества ..... (avijjāya tveva asesavirāga nirodhā),
• Прекращаются волевые формации......(saïkhāra nirodho);
• С прекращением волевых формаций, прекращается сознание;
• С прекращением сознания прекращается ум-и-тело;
• С прекращением ума-и-тела прекращаются 6 чувственных опор;
• С прекращением 6 чувственных опор прекращается контакт;
• С прекращением контакта прекращается чувствование;
• С прекращением чувствования прекращается жажда;
• С прекращением жажды прекращается цепляние;
• С прекращением цепляния прекращается существование;
• С прекращением существования прекращается рождение;
• С прекращением рождения - старение и сметь,
печаль, горе, страдание и отчаяние прекращается.

А любые попытки оставить какой-то ум (или что-либо ещё "для себя") после Париниббаны являются привязанностью. Это очень тонко подмечает Аджан Брам:




> Более того, видение тела и ума пустыми от постоянной сущности означает, что весь этот процесс целиком может прийти к безостаточному окончанию без потери чего-либо. Забавно наблюдать то, как многие искренние буддисты хотят оставить что-то для себя после просветления. Оставление чего-либо для себя называется “привязанностью”, даже если это привязанность к чему-то возвышенному. Однако, после вступления в поток, все подобные привязанности, что произрастают из взгляда о “я” наконец-таки уничтожаются. Вы осознаёте, что все переживания суть всего лишь феномены, возникающие из-за наличия причин, а потому однажды придут к полному угасанию. И это касается и ума и тела.
> ...
> Управляющий (воля) и познающий (сознание) – всего лишь процессы природы. Когда вы проникаете в сердцевину этого прозрения, то не остаётся ничего, что могло бы аннигилироваться или что можно было бы потерять. Мы можем применить слово “аннигилироваться” только когда у нас есть некая постоянная сущность. Но для безостаточного окончания пустого процесса природы мы можем использовать слово “прекращение”. Ниббана – это пустой природный процесс, когда угасает тело и ум.
> ...
> Как я уже отметил, некоторые люди настолько привязаны к существованию, что они представляют себе ниббану в качестве некоего дома престарелых для того, кто познаёт. Такие люди будут утверждать, что “нигде” – это название некоего места, что “пустота” представляет собой некую неизменную сущность, а “прекращение” подразумевает начало чего-то чудесного. Они стараются сделать что-то из ничего.


Что касается локуттара читт, то они входят в нама-рупу, а потому не могут иметь места после Париниббаны.

Па Аук Саядо:
"The eighty-nine types of consciousness are called the consciousness-
aggregate". 
В эти 89 читт входят все локуттара читты.

----------

Хайам (12.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Предлагаю отделить тему про Ниббану от остальной части.

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще важно, потому что кто-то может неправильно понимать что такое ниббана.
> Следовательно, у него иная цель, нежели та, о которой говорил Будда.


Люди в большинстве своем заблуждаются в своих целях, провозглашая одни цели как свои, но совершая поступки для достижения именно тех целей, которые скрыты от их взора, неосознаны ими. Так многие считают себя в целеполагании принципиально отличными от других живых существ. Будда Готама сумел увидеть корень любого целеполагания любого живого существа - прекращение страдания. Именно по этой причине в 4БИ не фигурирует такое понятие как ниббана, а четко определяется в качестве цели прекращение страданий.

Ниббана в этом случае не выступает как некое понятие, о котором необходимо иметь верное представление, а скорее выступает как обозначение абсолютного прекращения страдания. Соответственно представление о ниббане как о феномене никак не влияет на правильность или неправильность пути ее достижения и главное не влияет на сам выбор пути прекращения страдания, т.к. эта цель - это УЖЕ (не приобретаемая лишь в процессе осознания) сущностная основа живого существа, будь он человек или обезьяна.

Именно по этой причине при всем принципиальном расхождении во взгляде на ниббану, например, между Махаяной и Тхеравадой, ни у кого не возникает серьезных вопросов относительно того, какое из направлений считать буддизмом или нет. До тех пор, пока в целеполагании основой является прекращение страдания, а путь достижения этой цели лежит через Срединный Путь, мы уверенно говорим, что речь идет о буддизме. Будда ни раз высказывался о том, что не обещает дать правильные представления о том, что есть ниббана, что происходит в париниббане, а даст верное представление о том, как прекращается страдание.

Мне кажется. что именно такое отношение к вопросу ниббаны принципиально, а придание ниббане тех или иных форм путем представлений о ней не принципиально и чаще всего губительно. Стремление к ниббане - не верная цель. Стремление к представляемой ниббане - губительная цель.

----------

Alexeiy (13.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> -)
> 
> Люди привязаны к своему уму и телу, а посему неудивительно что всю глубину учения Будды многим принять крайне тяжело. И чем сильнее эта привязанность, тем тяжелее это сделать. Как весело высказался Аджан Брам - каждый хочет оставить для своего просветлённого ума какой-нибудь "дом пристарелых", хотя бы что-то, что можно оставить для "своего-собственного-личного-индивидуального" потока бытия -)


Некоторые люди привязаны к концепции уничтожения сознания при достижении нирваны, доказывая ее с помощью ссылок на палийский канон.

Хотя Будды неоднократно проявляли ниранакаю и самхогакаю, давая наставления ученикам.
Например Будды Манджушри даровал Учение "Отказ от 4-привязанностей", Будда Майтрея даровал Учение  о Пути обширного действия Бодхисаттве Асанге, Будда Манджушри проявил Нирманакаю в виде Учителя Цонкапы, о чем его прочил и что было предсказано Буддой Шакьмуни.

Если же говорить об уничтожении любого "Я" например при достижении Архаства то это крайность нигилизма. При достижении Архатва достигается непосредственное восприятия пустоты собственной самосущности, т.е. на относительном уровне "зависимое от причин и условий я" продолжает существовать.

Причиной последующего состояния сознания может быть только предыдущее, поэтому как справедливо заметили на форме ранее, поток сознания не может быть уничтожен.

Концепция уничтожения потока сознания при достижения нирваны на мой взгляд наносит большой вред живым существам.

И не надо рассказывать что только Тхеравада - это правильная школа и соответственно только палийский канон - чистое Слово Будды, что Махаяна возникла позже а не была передана Татхагатой, что воззрения Маханы ложные и т.п.
Это опровергается опытом - достижением состояния Будды, 1-й, 8-й земель Бодхисттвы многими монахами и йогинами практикующими после показа ухода в нирвану Будды Шакьямуни.

Если теория противоречит опыту значит она неправильная - в данном случае неправильно поняты сутры и их перечень искусственно ограничен.


Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Топпер

> Если же говорить об уничтожении любого "Я" например при достижении Архаства то это крайность нигилизма.


Про уничтожение "любого я" никто не говорит. Никто не выдвигал версии полного прекращения "потока сознания" живого существа.



> При достижении Архатва достигается непосредственное восприятия пустоты собственной самосущности, т.е. на относительном уровне "зависимое от причин и условий я" продолжает существовать.


Речь о моменте перехода в анупадисеса Ниббану. Ведь здесь, по определению, новое тело не будет создано: килесы устранены. Камма пресечена. Нет более становления.
Что тогда должно существовать далее, пусть и на относительном уровне?



> Причиной последующего состояния сознания может быть только предыдущее, поэтому как справедливо заметили на форме ранее, поток сознания не может быть уничтожен.


Здесь так же правильно на это заметили, что в таком случае между идеей атмы (атмана) и таким "сознанием" нет никакой разницы. Ибо оба существуют независимо от причин и условий.



> Это опровергается опытом - достижением состояния Будды, 1-й, 8-й земель Бодхисттвы многими монахами и йогинами практикующими после показа ухода в нирвану Будды Шакьямуни.
> 
> Если теория противоречит опыту значит она неправильная - в данном случае неправильно поняты сутры и их перечень искусственно ограничен.


Возможно они достигали какого то иного состояния?

----------

Dondhup (13.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Про уничтожение "любого я" никто не говорит. Никто не выдвигал версии полного прекращения "потока сознания" живого существа."
Вы дост. Топпер не выдвигали, но насколько я понял, некоторые оппоненты говорили именно об этом.


"Речь о моменте перехода в анупадисеса Ниббану. Ведь здесь, по определению, новое тело не будет создано: килесы устранены. Камма пресечена. Нет более становления.
Что тогда должно существовать далее, пусть и на относительном уровне?"
Трикая  :Smilie: 

"Здесь так же правильно на это заметили, что в таком случае между идеей атмы (атмана) и таким "сознанием" нет никакой разницы. Ибо оба существуют независимо от причин и условий."
Если не разделять субъект и объект то мы по сути всегда имеем дело только с сознанием. Разницы между "внутренними " и "внешними" причинами нет, все игра ума.

"Возможно они достигали какого то иного состояния?"
Пока мы сами не достигнем уровня Будды все равно до конца ничего не узнаем.

В очередной раз я убеждаюсь в том что с человеком практикующим в той или иной буддийской линии чаще всего можно спокойно разговаривать и найти взаимопонимание  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Мне кажется. что именно такое отношение к вопросу ниббаны принципиально


С одной стороны да. Но с другой стороны - можно посчитать за "прекращение страданий" что угодно. Например, индуистские аскеты времён Будды были убеждены в том, что достигли прекращений страданий (см. например, историю об обращении Маха Кассапы). И Будде с трудом удалось ему показать, что это нет так, что он ещё не Просветлённый. Вот почему важно понять цель со всех точек зрения. 




> Это опровергается опытом - достижением состояния Будды, 1-й, 8-й земель Бодхисттвы многими монахами и йогинами практикующими после показа ухода в нирвану Будды Шакьямуни.


И заметьте, вы никак не можете доказать, что эти люди достигли освобождения.
Поэтому "опровергается опытом" - не более чем слова. 




> Концепция уничтожения потока сознания при достижения нирваны на мой взгляд наносит большой вред живым существам.



-)) Вот ведь как.. сам Будда оказывается наносит вред своим учением живым существам.
Вы почитайте выше - хотя бы пост N 332 - там поясняется каким образом поток сознания прерывается. 

Запощу ещё одну цитату по теме -) :




> Подобное безрассудное упрямство произрастает из _bhavatanhā_, жажды к существованию. Она настолько сильна, что вы можете отпустить всё – имущество, своё тело, свои мысли – но до той степени, пока у вас остаётся хоть что-то, какая-нибудь крошечная часть существования, чтобы быть. В конце концов, вы хотите наслаждаться париниббаной, пройдя через угасание, приложив большие старания к этому. Жажда к существованию является причиной того, что многие великие йогины неспособны согласиться с Буддой и сделать последний шаг к отречению, отпустить абсолютно всё, включая ум. Даже несмотря на то, что Будда говорил, что “нет ничего, к чему бы стоило прилипать” (sabbe dhammā nālam abhinivesāya) (МН 37, 3), люди всё ещё цепляются к уму. Они продолжают держаться за познающего и возносят его к надуманным уровням мистической глубины, называя это “основой всех существ”, “единством с Богом”, “изначальным умом” и так далее – даже несмотря на то, что Будда порицал все подобные цепляния, говоря о том, что все уровни существования воняют, подобно тому, как воняет даже мельчайшая частица экскрементов на ладони (АН I, 18, 13).





> Причиной последующего состояния сознания может быть только предыдущее, поэтому как справедливо заметили на форуме ранее, поток сознания не может быть уничтожен.


Смотрите - "Причиной последующего состояния реки может быть только предыдущее состояние (реки), и потому река никогда не может иссякнуть".

Как вы считаете... может река иссякнуть, или же не может? -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> И заметьте, вы никак не можете доказать, что эти люди достигли освобождения.
> Поэтому "опровергается опытом" - не более чем слова.


Заметьте, что следуя вашей философии, нельзя доказать как раз то, что освобождения достигли Архаты Тхеравады (да и сам Будда, если уж на то пошло). 



> Вы почитайте выше - хотя бы пост N 332 - там поясняется каким образом поток сознания прерывается


Тут уже много раз объяснялось, почему поток сознания прерваться никоим образом не может.
Третье звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения - сознание - результатом кармы являться никак не может, это абсурд, поскольку эта карма не может существовать нигде, кроме сознания. Точное определение этого звена – накапливаемая карма (кармические отпечатки).
Судя по вашим многочисленным постам, вы выстраиваете какое-то собственное, самодельное понимание пратитьясамутпады. И потом выдаете его за якобы подлинное буддийское учение.

----------

Dondhup (14.02.2009), Дечен Чедрон (14.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Заметьте, что следуя вашей философии, нельзя доказать как раз то, что освобождения достигли Архаты Тхеравады (да и сам Будда, если уж на то пошло).


Всё правильно. Но в отличие от вас, мне не нужно каким-то чудесным образом увязывать противоречия в учении Будды - а вам нужно, ибо "низшую колесницу" вы тоже признаёте. Не признавали бы - спора бы не было - просто 2 разные религии и всё -)




> Третье звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения - сознание - результатом кармы являться никак не может, это абсурд, поскольку эта карма не может существовать нигде, кроме сознания. Точное определение этого звена – накапливаемая карма (кармические отпечатки).
> Судя по вашим многочисленным постам, вы выстраиваете какое-то собственное, самодельное понимание пратитьясамутпады. И потом выдаете его за якобы подлинное буддийское учение.


Скорее вы это про себя пишите.

Как вы прокомментируете вот эти слова Будды: 




> С прекращением волевых формаций, прекращается сознание;


м?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

Специально для вас перевёл эту крайне значимую и чрезвычайно чёткую, ясную и понятную сутту (циферки и выделения жирным шрифтом в сутте я поставил для удобства):

Патичча Самуппада Вибханга Сутта (Саньютта Никая 2. 12):

(вот в переводе Тханиссаро Бхикку) 

"Монахи, я опишу и разъясню вам взаимозависимое возникновение".

"И что такое взаимозависимое возникновение? 
1. Из невежества как необходимого условия...
2. ...возникают формации.
3. Из формаций как необходимого условия возникает сознание.
4. Из сознания как необходимого условия возникает имя-и-форма. 
5. Из имени-и-формы как необходимого условия возникают шесть чувственных опор. 
6. Из шести чувственных опор в качестве необходимого условия возникает контакт.
7. Из контакта в качестве необходимого условия возникает чувствование. 
8. Из чувствования в качестве необходимого условия возникает жажда. 
9. Из жажды в качестве необходимого условия возникает цепляние и удержание. 
10. Из цепляния и удержания в качестве необходимого условия возникает становление. 
11. Из становления в качестве необходимого условия возникает рождение. 
12. Из рождения в качестве необходимого условия возникают старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково происхождение всего этого множества горя и страдания.

"Теперь что такое *старение и смерть*? Любое старение, дряхлость, разбитость, увядание, морщинистость, упадок жизненной силы, ослабевание способностей различных существ в той или иной группе существ – это называется старением. Любая кончина, прекращение, разрушение, исчезновение, умирание, смерть, прекращение жизненной силы любых существ в той или иной группе существ – называется смертью.

"И что такое *рождение*? Любое рождение, начинание, происхождение, становление, появление совокупностей и обретение чувственных опор различных существ в той или иной группе существ – называется рождением.

"И что такое *становление*? Есть три становления: становление в мире чувств, становление в мире форм, становление в мире без форм. Это называется становлением.

"И что такое *цепляние и удержание*? Есть четыре цепляния: цепляние к чувствам, цепляние к воззрениям, цепляние к обетам и практике, цепляние к идее о “я”. Это называется цеплянием.

"И что такое *жажда*? Есть шесть типов жажды: жажда к формам, жажда ко звукам, жажда к запахам, жажда ко вкусам, жажда к тактильным ощущениям, жажда к идеям. Это называется жаждой.

"И что такое *чувствование*? Есть шесть типов чувствования: чувствование рождённое контактом глаза, чувствование рождённое контактом уха, чувствование рождённое контактом носа, чувствование рождённое контактом языка, чувствование рождённое контактом тела, чувствование рождённое контактом ума. Это называется чувствованием.

"И что такое *контакт*? Есть шесть типов контакта: контакт глаза, контакт уха, контакт носа, контакт языка, контакт тела, контакт ума. Это называется контактом.

"И что такое *шесть чувственных опор*? Вот эти есть чувственных опор: глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело, ум. Это называется шестью чувственными опорами.

"И что такое *имя-и-форма* [нама-рупа]? Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт и внимание: это называется именем. Четыре великих элемента, и форма, основанная на четырёх великих элементах: это называется формой. Это имя и эта форма называется именем-и-формой.

"И что такое *сознание*? Есть шесть типов сознания: сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием.

"И что такое *формации*? Есть три формации: телесные формации, словесные формации, умственные формации. Это называется формациями.

"И что такое *невежество*? Незнание страдания, незнание причины страдания, незнание прекращения страдания, незнание пути практики, ведущего к прекращению страдания: Это называется невежеством.

"Теперь, при безостаточном угасании и прекращении этого самого невежества происходит: прекращение формаций. 

С прекращением формаций происходит прекращение сознания.

С прекращением сознания происходит прекращением имени-и-формы.

С прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение шести чувственных опор.

С прекращением шести чувственных опор происходит прекращение контакта.

С прекращением контакта происходит прекращение чувствования.

С прекращением чувствования происходит прекращение жажды.

С прекращением жажды происходит прекращение цепляния и удержания.

С прекращением цепляния и удержания происходит прекращение становления.

С прекращением становления происходит прекращение рождения.

С прекращением рождения прекращаются старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково прекращение всего этого множества горя и страдания.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Хайам (13.02.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Всё правильно. Но в отличие от вас, мне не нужно каким-то чудесным образом увязывать противоречия в учении Будды - а вам нужно, ибо "низшую колесницу" вы тоже признаёте. Не признавали бы - спора бы не было - просто 2 разные религии и всё -)


Это вовсе не значит, что в Махаяне признаются все интерпретации и толкования «низших» колесниц. Хорошим примером того, как они возникают, является как раз эта самая тема.



> Как вы прокомментируете


Сутры ростка риса в эл. форме под рукой, к сожалению, нет, поэтому даю вот эту ссылку http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-harv.htm
В «Сутре рисового зерна»179 Будда описывает принцип двенадцатичленной цепи взаимозависимого происхождения сансары как в прямом, так и в обратном порядке.

----------


## Zom

> Это вовсе не значит, что в Махаяне признаются все интерпретации и толкования «низших» колесниц.


Не признаются Махаяной? Странно, Дондуп вроде бы утверждал что признаются.
Ну да не важно, тут уже дело ваше. 

А говорить что я неправ с т.з. Тхеравады - тут уж будьте любезны подробные комментарии, доказательства, объяснения.




> В «Сутре рисового зерна»179 Будда описывает


...Сутру Рисового Зерна в студию ! -)

Ибо в лекциях Далай-Лама не касается этого вопроса. Точнее касается, но это не противоречит тому,
о чём сказал я - с прекращением неведения сознание уничтожается:




> Если пресечь это и то (предыдущее звено)
> Это и то (последующее звено) не возникают.
> Тем самым то, что является собой лишь совокупности страдания,
> Полностью прекращается.


Однако, конечно, я в курсе махаянской концепции "вечного ума состояния Будды" -)
Почему и мне любопытно посмотреть эту самую "сутру рисового зерна",
и сравнить - насколько она отличается от палийского варианта, а она должна бы отличаться, ибо:

1. Согласно Патичча-Самуппада-Вибханга сутте, ум является полностью обусловленым феноменом,
и не может быть "изначальным и вечным", поскольку для своего существования требует неразрывного
действия всей схемы Взаимозависимого Возникновения. Отсюда вам и ответ на вопрос почему поток
ума никогда не прерывался - да потому что невежество всегда наличествовало в уме, с безначальных времён,
 и формировало волевые формации, которые в свою очередь формировали сознание (звено N3).

2. В палийской схеме нет звена промежуточного состояния (бардо) между смертью и новой жизнью,
 поэтому для постулирования такого состояния сутра "Рисового зерна" должна бы отличаться от палийского варианта,
правда не представляю каким образом, ведь там тоже 12 звеньев, а посему неясно куда решили "втиснуть" бардо.
Будда, следовательно, в этой сутте должен был бы сказать про бардо в объяснении какого-то из звеньев -)

----------


## Pavel

> С одной стороны да. Но с другой стороны - можно посчитать за "прекращение страданий" что угодно.


Zom, вот тут извините... 

Вам знакомо страдание? Как можно с чем-то спутать прекращение страдания? Вот природу возникновения страдания можно и не разглядеть, а следовательно оно будет возникать вновь и вновь. И когда оно будет возникать, оно не останется незамеченным и не будет с чем-то спутано.

----------


## Zom

> Вам знакомо страдание? Как можно с чем-то спутать прекращение страдания? Вот природу возникновения страдания можно и не разглядеть, а следовательно оно будет возникать вновь и вновь. И когда оно будет возникать, оно не останется незамеченным и не будет с чем-то спутано.


Павел, а вы когда-нибудь встречали людей, которые заявляют, что вообще никаких страданий не испытывают ни в каких ситуациях? -)
Вот Топпер частенько на лекциях приводит пример с одним его знакомым, который не видит страдания даже в ситуации, когда его избили и измолотили. Он отвечал примерно так - так какое тут страдание, когда я поднимусь, схожу за ребятами, и мы так им накостыляем! (что соответственно будет крайне приятным моментом и по-своему даже счастьем!)
-)

Это я вообще к чему - а к тому, что трудно многим увидеть страдание, особенно в тонких формах. 
А не избавившись от страдания полностью нельзя избежать рождения, старения, болезней, старости, смерти.

Когда высокореализованный практик достигает высочайших состояний в медитации, он в любой момент может
принять то или иное состояние за "финальную цель" - и так думать вплоть до самой смерти.

----------


## Топпер

> "Речь о моменте перехода в анупадисеса Ниббану. Ведь здесь, по определению, новое тело не будет создано: килесы устранены. Камма пресечена. Нет более становления.
> Что тогда должно существовать далее, пусть и на относительном уровне?"
> Трикая


А ворос насчёт Трикаи - интересный.

С одной стороны, даже в Тхераваде Будда говори о том, что он - не есть совокупность пяти ккхандх.

С другой эта совокупность всё же наличествует. И вот здесь не совсем понятно, как Будда являет Нирманакаи для обычных людей. По идее, они должны состоять из ккхандх (кроме ккхандхи сознания)

----------


## Zom

> С одной стороны, даже в Тхераваде Будда говори о том, что он - не есть совокупность пяти ккхандх.


Здесь опять-таки нужно не так понимать эту сутту, как я вижу (и как указывает Тханиссаро в комментарии по отношению к сутте с похожими вопросами) - здесь следует увидеть, что Будда не говорит о том что "Он есть что-то", т.е. указывается на саму концепцию "Я есть" (которая изначально заложена в вопросе). Если бы Будда положительно ответил на данный вопрос, то такая концепция была бы непременно задействована:

"Я есть совокупность пяти скандх" - в принципе неправильный ответ, ибо попадает под один из 62 неправильных взглядов, которые перечислял Будда (и не важно - по отношению к Будде или же простому живому существу!)

Другими словами - задающий спрашивает "А где же Будда", подразумевая наличие некоего "вечного Будды".

----------


## Топпер

> Заметьте, что следуя вашей философии, нельзя доказать как раз то, что освобождения достигли Архаты Тхеравады (да и сам Будда, если уж на то пошло).


Если мы, как буддисты, ставим под сомнения даже этот аспект, всем надо дружно идти в материалисты.



> Третье звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения - сознание - результатом кармы являться никак не может, это абсурд, поскольку эта карма не может существовать нигде, кроме сознания.


Получается, что вы считаете абсурдом Патиччасамуппаду. 
Кстати, утверждение, что 


> поскольку эта карма не может существовать нигде, кроме сознания


Нуждается в доказательстве.



> Судя по вашим многочисленным постам, вы выстраиваете какое-то собственное, самодельное понимание пратитьясамутпады. И потом выдаете его за якобы подлинное буддийское учение.


Скорее напротив. Zom придерживается классического воззрения.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Fuerth (13.02.2009), Zom (13.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Другими словами - задающий спрашивает "А где же Будда", подразумевая наличие некоего "вечного Будды".


Не, задающий интересуется существует ли Будда после смерти. И Будда в ответ показыает ему, что даже при жизни, среди пяти ккхандх Будду нельзя найти.
Соответственно нельзя сказать, что Будда - это совокупность ккхандх.
Но нельзя и сказать, что Будда - нечто помимо ккхандх.

А может быть, и можно. Если учесть дхамму Ниббану, то у Будды должна наличествовать только она.

----------


## Zom

> Если учесть дхамму Ниббану, то у Будды должна наличествовать только она.


Вот в этом и суть, что "позиционируется некий Будда" - некий "вечный поток, у которого что-то продолжает наличествовать". Поэтому Будда и говорит, что найти Будду нельзя, ибо нет его, Будды. Нет прямо здесь и прямо сейчас (как нет прямо здесь и прямо сейчас всех других существ) [как вечной необусловленной личности или существа].
Будда тоже существует в силу причин и условий, не должно быть никакого Будды ВНЕ причин и условий.

Как писал Буддагоша - "Есть путь, но нет идущего, есть ниббана - но нет её достигающего".


В Мула Сутте (http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....058.than.html)
говорится, что все феномены имеют своим окончанием ниббану. Ниббана, кстати, дословно переводится с пали как угасание.

5 скандх гаснут и вот наступает и ниббана. Не нужно выдумывать что-то ещё (как пишет Аджан Брам - "пытаться сделать что-то из ничего").
Если 5 скандх не гаснут, то ниббаны не наступает, а наступает следующее рождение. В этом угасании никто не гибнет,
потому что нет того, кто бы "погиб" или "исчез". Нет, потому что уже сейчас - прямо вот сию секунду - нет никого посреди или помимо
этих пяти скандх.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Хорошо, тогда вопрос: 
1. у Будды дхамма Ниббана сохраняется или прекращается?
2. "Поток сознания" (сантана) при достижении безостаточной Ниббаны пресекается или нет?

----------


## Zom

> 1. у Будды дхамма Ниббана сохраняется или прекращается?


Тут я думаю правильнее отвечать так - не "у Будды" дхамма ниббаны сохраняется, а просто "наступает" дхамма ниббаны.




> "Поток сознания" (сантана) при достижении безостаточной Ниббаны пресекается или нет?


Прерывается конечно, ибо нет условий его поддерживающих.
Любое сознание обусловлено. Нет ведь необусловленного сознания. По крайней
мере трудно себе такое сознание представить, да и если оно и будет, то оно не
может попросту функционировать. А условия для того, чтобы сознание было, описывается
в патичча-самуппаде.

----------


## Топпер

> Тут я думаю правильнее отвечать так - не "у Будды" дхамма ниббаны сохраняется, а просто "наступает" дхамма ниббаны.


Просто наступает - не совсем корректно. Ниббана же присутсвовала и раньше.

Но в любом случае она сохраняестя.



> Прерывается конечно, ибо нет условий его поддерживающих.
> Любое сознание обусловлено. Нет ведь необусловленного сознания. По крайней
> мере трудно себе такое сознание представить, да и если оно и будет, то оно не
> может попросту функционировать. А условия для того, чтобы сознание было, описывается
> в патичча-самуппаде.


А здесь уже я выразился не корректно. Поэтому вопрос не был понят.
Уточню: под "потоком сознания" в данном случае я понимаю не сознание (просто так привыкли обзывать это явление), а само "русло реки" в котором текли дхаммы - капли, и которое поддерживало индивидуальность и причинно-следственные связи из жизни в жизнь.

Такое русло у Будды сохраняется?

----------


## Zom

> Уточню: под "потоком сознания" в данном случае я понимаю не сознание (просто так привыкли обзывать это явление), а само "русло реки" в котором текли дхаммы - капли, и которое поддерживало индивидуальность и причинно-следственные связи из жизни в жизнь.
> 
> Такое русло у Будды сохраняется?


Я думаю что ...  нет самого русла. Можно говорить просто о том, что есть 2 разных потока скандх - например, у Будды и у Сарипутты. Причем этот поток скандх не имеет никакого русла, ибо постулирование такого русла означало бы "некую основу или опору конкретного существа", а такой взгляд Будда критиковал. Грубо говоря в этом случае мы в том или ином смысле опять подмешиваем атман.

Когда поток исчезает (угасает), можно ли сказать, что что-то остаётся от этого потока?
Можно было бы говорить, что остаётся дхамма ниббаны - но не уверен, можно ли говорить про какую-то "личную дхамму ниббаны", поскольку в таком случае мы опять пытаемся наделить ниббану некой субстанциональностью, попытаться "оставить дхамму ниббаны для себя". Но даже если и так мы говорим, то в любом случае нет ума, который бы переживал эту самую дхамму ниббаны и "вечно в ней (или с ней) кайфовал" -))

Это хорошо согласуется с Панчаканга Суттой, где Будда утверждает, что высшее счастье - состояние прекращения чувствования и ума.
Почему? Потому что Архату любое - даже самое приятное и возвышенное - чувствование или познание видится как болезненный процесс,
наделённый характеристикой страдания. Поэтому "всё выключить" познаётся как самое приятное.

Однако сама идея "всё выключить" вызывает тотальный протест у обычных людей, опять же в силу наличия бхава-танха - жажды к существованию, или куда более грубой привязанности к миру и его объектам и феноменам.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю что ...  нет самого русла. Можно говорить просто о том, что есть 2 разных потока скандх - например, у Будды и у Сарипутты. Причем этот поток скандх не имеет никакого русла, ибо постулирование такого русла означало бы "некую основу или опору конкретного существа", а такой взгляд Будда критиковал. Грубо говоря в этом случае мы в том или ином смысле опять подмешиваем атман.


Как нет никакого русла? Если бы русла не было, нарушались бы причинно-следственные связи. Выпил один, а похмелье наступило бы у другого.



> Когда поток исчезает (угасает), можно ли сказать, что что-то остаётся от этого потока?
> Можно было бы говорить, что остаётся дхамма ниббаны - но не уверен, можно ли говорить про какую-то "личную дхамму ниббаны", поскольку в таком случае мы опять пытаемся наделить ниббану некой субстанциональностью, попытаться "оставить дхамму ниббаны для себя".


Тогда, получилось бы, что все Будды и Архаты, по уходу в Ниббану, сливались бы в некой общей Ниббане. А это ещё более похоже на индуистские концепции Панбрахмана.

Кроме того, если дхамма Ниббана общая, тогда достижение полной Ниббаны одним ЖС означало бы, что её достигли и остальные.



> Но даже если и так мы говорим, то в любом случае нет ума, который бы переживал эту самую дхамму ниббаны и "вечно в ней (или с ней) кайфовал" -))


Про ум я и не спорил.

----------


## Zom

> Как нет никакого русла? Если бы русла не было, нарушались бы причинно-следственные связи. Выпил один, а похмелье наступило бы у другого.


Нет, русла нет, но связи-то есть!
Например, падает в воздухе водопад, русла у него никакого нет, однако взаимодействия постоянно происходят внутри него и водопад испытывает "на себе" все эти изменения.




> Тогда, получилось бы, что все Будды и Архаты, по уходу в Ниббану, сливались бы в некой общей Ниббане. А это ещё более похоже на индуистские концепции Панбрахмана.


Нет -) Это возможно только в том случае, если есть некий вечный Будда или Архат, который уходил бы в Ниббану -) Тогда можно было бы говорить, что кто-то или что-то сливается в общей ниббане. Но в этом-то и суть, что этих вечных Будд или Архатов нет, ни после ниббаны, ни прямо сейчас. Есть просто обусловленный поток, который угасает. Всё.




> Кроме того, если дхамма Ниббана общая, тогда достижение полной Ниббаны одним ЖС означало бы, что её достигли и остальные.


Если угас один поток скандх, почему должны угаснуть все остальные?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, русла нет, но связи-то есть!


Связи - это и есть русло.



> Например, падает в воздухе водопад, русла у него никакого нет, однако взаимодействия постоянно происходят внутри него и водопад испытывает "на себе" все эти изменения.


И у водопада есть русло. Именно поэтому Ниагарский водопад - это одно, а водопад Анхель - это другое.



> Нет -) Это возможно только в том случае, если есть некий вечный Будда или Архат, который уходил бы в Ниббану -) Тогда можно было бы говорить, что кто-то или что-то сливается в общей ниббане. Но в этом-то и суть, что этих вечных Будд или Архатов нет, ни после ниббаны, ни прямо сейчас. Есть просто обусловленный поток, который угасает. Всё.


Это вполне возможно, если под "дхаммой" (и под дхаммой "Ниббана" так же) понимать некий общий элемент. 
Ведь дхамма - это не просто некая абстракция. Как, например, пробуждение ото сна (утром). Пробуждение - это не дхамма, хотя о ней мы можем говрить. И т.к. она - абстракция пробуждение не общее у всех встающих утром на работу.
Но Ниббана дхамма - не абстракция.



> Если угас один поток скандх, почему должны угаснуть все остальные?


Потому, что этот "элемент" Ниббана общий. Если это так, то все бы оказались в ниббане. Либо, напротив, даже Архаты не могли бы её достичь.

А раз достигают, значит Ниббана не одна на всех. 
 Будда - один у всех. Ниббана - у каждого своя  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Связи - это и есть русло.


Если так смотреть, то да, есть русло. Однако это русло номинальное.
По мере того как меняются связи, точно также меняется и русло.
Как связи прекращаются, исчезает и русло.




> Потому, что этот "элемент" Ниббана общий. Если это так, то все бы оказались в ниббане.


Не думаю. Вот например, есть "тот берег реки". Он общий для всех - в том плане, что каждый может там оказаться. Но перебраться на этот берег реки может только один человек, и это не означает, что там сразу же окажутся все люди.

----------


## Аминадав

> Нет ведь необусловленного сознания. По крайней
> мере трудно себе такое сознание представить, да и если оно и будет, то оно не
> может попросту функционировать.


Вот в этом посте есть кое-что интересное по поводу Ниббаны и сознания:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=17

----------

Хайам (13.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если так смотреть, то да, есть русло. Однако это русло номинальное.
> По мере того как меняются связи, точно также меняется и русло.
> Как связи прекращаются, исчезает и русло.


Если рассмотреть наш водопад, то, конечно река изменяет своё русло со временем. Но сами силы, которые используются в производстве водопада остаются теми же. И если мы представим момент, когда вода иссякла, будет ли это означать, что и русло, обрыв, сила тяжести исчезла?

Вернувшись к дхамме Ниббана опять же встаёт вопрос: разве эта дхамма прекращается?



> Не думаю. Вот например, есть "тот берег реки". Он общий для всех - в том плане, что каждый может там оказаться. Но перебраться на этот берег реки может только один человек, и это не означает, что там сразу же окажутся все люди.


Это потому, что берег реки внешний по отношению к нам. Поэтому один человек перебравшийся на другой берег не зависит от остальных. Мы же говорим о предположении нечто такого, что было бы общим на всех. 

Например, состояние опьянения: В этом случае один выпивший, вызвал бы опьянение у всех (т.к. состояние опьянения мы предполагаем общим). Либо напротив один трезвый мог бы удержать трезвыми всех остальных, ибо в его организме алкоголя нет.

----------


## Zom

> Вот в этом посте есть кое-что интересное по поводу Ниббаны и сознания:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=17


Здесь Ассаджи пишет, что якобы наличествует "какое-то сознание".
Во-первых, это не вяжется с вышеупомянутыми аргументами,
во-вторых, я не вижу конкретных мест этого в указанных суттах.

Самое интересное место (видимо оно), это вот это:




> Where do water, earth, fire, & wind
> 	have no footing?
> Where are long & short,
> 	coarse & fine,
> 	fair & foul,
> 	name & form
> brought to an end?
> "'And the answer to that is:
> 
> ...


Именно здесь указывается про "бескачественное сознание".
Однако, как мы видим, в конце совершенно чётко говорится, что с прекращением
этого сознания, всё подходит к завершению.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Если рассмотреть наш водопад, то, конечно река изменяет своё русло со временем. Но сами силы, которые используются в производстве водопада остаются теми же. И если мы представим момент, когда вода иссякла, будет ли это означать, что и русло, обрыв, сила тяжести исчезла?


Если водопад исчез, то это означает, что силы передислоцировались.
Вот и всё. То что было "в водопаде" теперь более не в водопаде.
Например, атомы в тело наше входят и из него уходят. Никакой проблемы.

Можно здесь ещё такой пример - сила притяжения воды в водопаде, благодаря
которой водопад "течёт и кучкуется вместе, в одном потоке" является невежеством.
Когда невежество уничтожается, нет больше сил, которые бы удерживали этот водопад в едином потоке. Происходит угасание водопада, поскольку причина его удерживающая была устранена.




> Вернувшись к дхамме Ниббана опять же встаёт вопрос: разве эта дхамма прекращается?


Если она не "начиналась", то, соответственно, она не может и прекратиться.




> Это потому, что берег реки внешний по отношению к нам. Поэтому один человек перебравшийся на другой берег не зависит от остальных. Мы же говорим о предположении нечто такого, что было бы общим на всех.


А почему обязательно это себе представлять? Почему не представить в виде того, что внешне по отношению "к нам" -) ?

В конце концов, Будда предлагал представить ниббану именно так! (в виде берега).

----------


## Топпер

> Если водопад исчез, то это означает, что силы передислоцировались.
> Вот и всё. То что было "в водопаде" теперь более не в водопаде.
> Например, атомы в тело наше входят и из него уходят. Никакой проблемы.
> 
> Можно здесь ещё такой пример - сила притяжения воды в водопаде, благодаря
> которой водопад "течёт и кучкуется вместе, в одном потоке" является невежеством.
> Когда невежество уничтожается, нет больше сил, которые бы удерживали этот водопад в едином потоке. Происходит угасание водопада, поскольку причина его удерживающая была устранена.


Думаю, что скорее можно говорить о прекращении источника производства воды. Вода иссякла - исчез водопад.



> Если она не "начиналась", то, соответственно, она не может и прекратиться.


Это не очевидно. Сансара тоже не начиналась. Однако може быть прекращена.
Но, в данном случае это не столь важно. Главное, что дхамма Ниббана остаётся.



> А почему обязательно это себе представлять? Почему не представить в виде того, что внешне по отношению "к нам" -) ?
> 
> В конце концов, Будда предлагал представить ниббану именно так! (в виде берега).


Потому, что дхамма Ниббана находится в нашем потоке сознания, а не в каком-то общем.

----------


## Zom

> Потому, что дхамма Ниббана находится в нашем потоке сознания, а не в каком-то общем.


А находится ли?
А может находится вне потока сознания?
А может, если находится в потоке сознания, "охватывает" при этом все потоки сознания - и в таком случае она либо постигается кем-то, либо не постигается [другим], и всё это без обязательного постижения всеми сразу одновременно -)

Если мы говорим о том, что ниббаны у всех личные и индивидуальные, тогда мы начинаем наделять ниббану субстанциональностью, т.е. вот тут она есть, вот тут тоже есть, а вот между ними её нет. 

Вообще мне кажется нельзя говорить что она определена как-то (например, определена тем, что она "находится" где-то - например в потоке сознания). Правильнее, наверное, говорить просто "ниббана есть". 

Я ещё давно отметил одну интересную фразу у Аджана Буддадасы. Он говорил, что помимо "элемента материи" есть более глубокий (многими не видимый) "элемент ума", и далее есть ещё более глубокий "элемент поглощения" - что и есть ниббана. Возможно он имел в виду сутту (не знаю название) где Будда говорит, что есть 7 элементов: 
- элемент света
- элемент красоты
- элемент бесконечного пространства 
- ... сознания
- ... ничто
- ... ни восприятия..
- ... прекращения чувствования и восприятия.

Далее он говорит, как распознаются эти элементы? Элемент света распознаётся в зависимости от темноты. Элемент красоты распознаётся в зависимости от неприятного вида. Элемент бесконечного пространства познаётся в зависимости от основы бесконечного сознания... [так далее].. Элемент прекращения чувствования и восприятия познаётся в зависимости от прекращения. 

Далее - как достигаются эти элементы? Первые пять достигаются как достижения с  восприятием. Основа ни восприятия, ни не восприятия достигается как достижение с остаточными формациями. Элемент прекращения чувствования и восприятия достигается как достижение прекращения. 

Из этой сутты видно, что Будда называет прекращение элементом. Также раньше мы выяснили, что ниродха-самапатти тождествена переживанию ниббаны без остатка. На основе этого можно сделать заключение что ниббана как элемент угасания достигается при угасании совокупностей ума-и-тела, а потому не стоит говорить, что ниббана может быть некой "субстациональностью", которая "где-то находится", в "каком-то потоке сознания". Всё намного проще - совокупности гаснут, и это и есть дхамма ниббаны (хотя конечно я понимаю, что в наше обычное сознание "не укладывается" такое представление "элемента" или "дхаммы". Вероятно это потому, что мы очень далеки от истинного видения вещей, любим "как-то и где-то" представлять некоторые вещи, которые, видимо, никак нельзя уложить в эти рамки - почему и нужно практиковать, а не философствовать (на что тут недавно намекал  Bul Soeng -).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А находится ли?
> А может находится вне потока сознания?
> А может, если находится в потоке сознания, "охватывает" при этом все потоки сознания - и в таком случае она либо постигается кем-то, либо не постигается [другим], и всё это без обязательного постижения всеми сразу одновременно -)
> Если мы говорим о том, что ниббаны у всех личные и индивидуальные, тогда мы начинаем наделять ниббану субстанциональностью, т.е. вот тут она есть, вот тут тоже есть, а вот между ними её нет. 
> 
> Вообще мне кажется нельзя говорить что она определена как-то (например, определена тем, что она "находится" где-то - например в потоке сознания). Правильнее, наверное, говорить просто "ниббана есть".


Что значит "есть". Ниббана дхамма или не дхамма? 
Если дхамма, то субстанциональности у неё нет, а сама она, как единичная составляющая есть.



> Далее он говорит, как распознаются эти элементы? Элемент света распознаётся в зависимости от темноты. Элемент красоты распознаётся в зависимости от неприятного вида. Элемент бесконечного пространства познаётся в зависимости от основы бесконечного сознания... [так далее].. Элемент прекращения чувствования и восприятия познаётся в зависимости от прекращения.


Честно говоря, без контекста непонятно о чём речь.



> На основе этого можно сделать заключение что ниббана как элемент угасания достигается при угасании совокупностей ума-и-тела, а потому не стоит говорить, что ниббана может быть некой "субстациональностью", которая "где-то находится", в "каком-то потоке сознания". Всё намного проще - совокупности гаснут, и это и есть дхамма ниббаны


К сожалению, так рассматривать Ниббану нельзя. Ибо, в этом случае Ниббана становится обусловленной угасанием прочих дхамм. Т.е. когда есть санкхата дхаммы, получается, что нет асанкхата дхаммы. А так быть не может. Они наличествуют параллельно.



> (хотя конечно я понимаю, что в наше обычное сознание "не укладывается" такое представление "элемента" или "дхаммы". Вероятно это потому, что мы очень далеки от истинного видения вещей, любим "как-то и где-то" представлять некоторые вещи, которые, видимо, никак нельзя уложить в эти рамки - почему и нужно практиковать, а не философствовать (на что тут недавно намекал  Bul Soeng -).


Почему? Нормально укладывается в наши представления. Укладывается же то, что старость и смерть - это отдельные дхаммы, присутствующие во всех явлениях.
И, как раз это говорит в пользу присутствия Ниббана дхаммы. Ведь смерть не появляется, как дхамма после исчезновения других дхамм. Они возникают вместе с ними совместно и присутствуют каждое мгновение, когда есть рупа дхаммы.
Почему, в таком случае, Ниббана дхамма должна возникать в момент прекращения остальных дхамм?

----------


## Zom

> Почему, в таком случае, Ниббана дхамма должна возникать в момент прекращения остальных дхамм?


Я, наверное, не точно выразился - скорее она "открывается", когда всё остальное угасает. Или - с угасанием всего становится понятна дхамма ниббаны.

----------


## Топпер

> Я, наверное, не точно выразился - скорее она "открывается", когда всё остальное угасает. Или - с угасанием всего становится понятна дхамма ниббаны.


с этим я не спорю.
Но тогда это говорит, что она наличествует постоянно и параллельно в потоке сознания.

В этом случае остаётся открытым вопрос: она одна на всех или у каждого своя.

Если учесть, что дхаммы у каждого свои, почему для Ниббаны должно быть исключение?

----------


## До

> Будда тоже существует в силу причин и условий, не должно быть никакого Будды ВНЕ причин и условий.


Разве Будда такое утверждал?





> Согласно Патичча-Самуппада-Вибханга сутте, ум является полностью обусловленым феноменом, и не может быть "изначальным и вечным", поскольку для своего существования требует неразрывного действия всей схемы Взаимозависимого Возникновения.


Там упомянуты только факторы относящиеся к цепи приводящей к страданию и смерти. Но описывает ли патиччасамуппада путь, факторы пути? Например в ПС обязательно включено неведение и следующие из неведения санкхары, но ведь есть ещё и знание и следующие из знаниясанкхары, они, получается, не включены в ПС.




> "И что такое формации? Есть три формации: телесные формации, словесные формации, умственные формации. Это называется формациями.


Это не все "формации", а видимо только относящиеся к ПС.




> "И что такое сознание? Есть шесть типов сознания: сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием.


К уму относятся три элемента: мано-дхату, дхамма-дхату и винняна-дхату. Здесь очевидно упомянут только последний.





> Смотрите - "Причиной последующего состояния реки может быть только предыдущее состояние (реки), и потому река никогда не может иссякнуть". Как вы считаете... может река иссякнуть, или же не может? -)


У реки не будет следующего состояния?





> Всё верно. При ниббане-с-остатком она познаётся именно умом - а чем же ещё? Благо ум пока присутствует. А вот далее - при париниббане - никакого ума нет, который бы познавал ниббану,


У вас ниббана без остатка тождественна ниродха-самапатти, но в приведенной цитате из MN 111 уже упоминалось, что Сарипутта *имел мудрость* до выхода из ниродха-самапатти, после выхода он только рассуждал о не возникавших в ней прошлых качествах, по списку.



> Seeing with discernment, his fermentations were totally ended. (MN 111)





> ибо он, будучи составляющей нама-рупы, гаснет, исчезает, не оставляя на своём месте "чего-то" или "кого-то" что бы познавало ниббану далее.


Что в той нама? Скажем ведана - зачем нужна ведана, чтоб познавать ниббану? А такая санкхара как пання не включается в обычный список нама (как у вас в SN 12.2), но всё равно относится к нама.

Насчет "чего-то" или "кого-то" что бы познавало ниббану, это даже не смешно, особенно про "кого-то". В буддийской онтологии никто не нужен для познания, так как познание, это первичная данность. Есть и нужны только дхармы, без всяких носителей или познавателей. Для определённого вида познания может понадобиться разве что способность (индрия), так она как раз и есть, правда по отношению 4х БИ - есть три индрии: позн*а*ю, позна*ю*, позн*а*л. А у вас получилась смесь воззрений -- ниббана с остатком познаётся ещё с познавателем (т.е. с ложным воззрением, что абсурд), а ниббана без остатка уже нет.





> Разница же только в том, что в ниродха-самаппати имеется остаточная материальная форма, хотя она не чувствуется, ибо нет ума.


Разница была не в этом. А в этом: "_his life force is not ended, his heat is not dissipated, and his faculties are bright & clear_". Тут faculties могут быть как телесными органами, так и умственными способностями.





> В этом отличие ниродха-самаппати от переживания ниббаны-с-остатком. В первом случае нет объекта для ума (ибо нет ума), во втором - есть объект - дхамма Ниббаны.


Скорее нужно говорить наоборот - раз нет объекта (чего-то), то нельзя говорить, что есть ум (читта), так как читта, (которая относится к винняна-дхату), подразумевает объект одного из шести органов чувств. А есть ещё дхамма-дхату.




> И это согласуется с тем, что ниродха-самаппати = париниббана, как и писал Буддагоша (только это тождественно с точки зрения переживания (разумеется, после выхода из этого состояния и его пересмотра),


В уже не раз упомянутой МН 111 Сурипутта опрериует мудростью *до* выхода из ниродха-самапатти.




> В конечном счёте вся эта тема должна дать одно важное понимание - остаётся ли "что-то" после смерти Архата, или же нет. Если остаётся, тогда это противоречит патичча-самуппаде. Если не остаётся, тогда едва ли это чем-либо отличается от состояния прекращения.


Думаю Будда позаботился о том, чтобы ответ на этот вопрос дать было нельзя.





> Ранее вы утверждали, что там ясно и четко говорится, а теперь, что подразумевается, т.е. вообще не говорится.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну для меня это чётко и ясно.


Подразумевается не сказанное. Следовательно или четко и ясно говорится или подразумевается.
Речь идет о вашей фразе: "_угасание также затрагивает полное тотальное угасание всех санкхар - тела и ума, полностью, безо всякого остатка! ... Везде в них говорится о том, что ниббана - это полное прекращение тела и ума_."



> Например я недвусмысленно понимаю такую фразу: "So by this line of reasoning it may be known how Unbinding is pleasant",


Где здесь четко и ясно утверждается, что ниббана, это полное прекращение тела и ума и санкхар?



> или эту:


И в этой так-же этого четко и ясно не утверждается. А говорится там о том, что прекращения веданы и санни приятнее сферы не всоприятия ни восприятия. Там, кстати, даже не утверждается, что ничего не может быть приятнее этого прекращения.




> Достижение ниродха-самапатти не значит достижения архатства (т.е. париниббаны с остатком), согласны?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Означает. Точнее не так - означает познание ниббаны, что в итоге даст одну из степеней святости, в зависимости от того, насколько сильный эффект (в плане осознания истин) производится в итоге. Скорее всего это будет либо архатство, либо состояние анагамина.


Вот вы говорите "означает" и тут же себя опровергаете. Достиг ли анагамин нирваны (с остатком)? Видимо в нирване только арахат.





> И меняется, и может быть. Меняется например так - в середине прошлого века бирманская сангха включила в канон 3 ранее не-канонических текста.


Иизменение состава канона, для вас то-же самое, что и искажение, правка конкретных сутт?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> 1. у Будды дхамма Ниббана сохраняется или прекращается?


Как может угаснуть "ничего"?




> 2. "Поток сознания" (сантана) при достижении безостаточной Ниббаны пресекается или нет?


Угасает.




> Тогда, получилось бы, что все Будды и Архаты, по уходу в Ниббану, сливались бы в некой общей Ниббане.


Разве языки пламени, исчезая в воздухе, сливаются в некоем общем "ничто"? Ниббана - это угасание. Угасание не есть переход. Это угасание. А "ничто" это не место, куда можно перейти. Это результат угасания, который не есть "небытие", потому что сами понятия (именно *понятия*) бытия и небытия зависимы от некоего существующего, субстанционального, что могло бы быть и не быть. Они не обладают своими качествами. Они не есть причина возникновения и исчезновения. Они зависимы от возникающего и исчезающего. Ни бытие, ни небытие, не фундоментальны, не самодостаточны, не имеют представляемых нами в них качеств. Они - зависимы, мнимы.




> Кроме того, если дхамма Ниббана общая, тогда достижение полной Ниббаны одним ЖС означало бы, что её достигли и остальные.


Ниббана - угасание. Это не нечто появляющееся и охватывающее всех или одного.




> А раз достигают, значит Ниббана не одна на всех.
>  Будда - один у всех. Ниббана - у каждого своя


Двух разных "ничто" не бывает. Но "ничто" - это даже не нечто одно. Ни то, ни другое. Это основная характеристика "ничто", которая "являет" и сансару, и Ниббану.




> Вернувшись к дхамме Ниббана опять же встаёт вопрос: разве эта дхамма прекращается?


Дело в том, что она даже не длится. И именно поэтому "длится вечно". Она вне времени. Его, как я уже многократно говорил, нет..




> Сансара тоже не начиналась. Однако може быть прекращена.


Сансара не может быть прекращена. Но ее отдельные "водовороты" (т.е. мы) могут в итоге успокоится.




> Главное, что дхамма Ниббана остаётся.


То, у чего отсутствуют характеристики (суть "ничто", "угасание"), не может ни присутствтвать, ни отсутствовать. Оно вне этого и потому есть всегда.




> Ибо, в этом случае Ниббана становится обусловленной угасанием прочих дхамм.


Появление "ничего" не обусловлено угасанием всего прочего. Оно есть везде и всегда, потому что ни от чего не зависит.




> Почему, в таком случае, Ниббана дхамма должна возникать в момент прекращения остальных дхамм?


То, что не подвержено исчезновению, не подвержено и возникновению.




> К сожалению, так рассматривать Ниббану нельзя. Ибо, в этом случае Ниббана становится обусловленной угасанием прочих дхамм. Т.е. когда есть санкхата дхаммы, получается, что нет асанкхата дхаммы. А так быть не может. Они наличествуют параллельно.


Ваше тело занимает пространство, но оно не "выдавливает" его, как воду в ванной. Пространство также внутри Вашего тела. Самое интересное, что оно едино, что внутри черепной коробки, что внутри желудка... что внутри моей комнаты...




> Но тогда это говорит, что она наличествует постоянно и параллельно в потоке сознания.


Если бы Ниббана наличествовала "постоянно и параллельно в потоке сознания", то она была бы или его производным, или наоборот, сознание было бы производным Ниббаны. Но это абсурдно. Прекращение сознания знаменует Ниббану.




> В этом случае остаётся открытым вопрос: она одна на всех или у каждого своя. Если учесть, что дхаммы у каждого свои, почему для Ниббаны должно быть исключение?


Потому что Ниббана - это угасание. А угасание - это угасание. Оно ни одно, ни разное, никакое. Потому что у "ничто", у "отсутствия" нет качеств, а значит нечем его описывать.

----------


## Alert

> с этим я не спорю.
> Но тогда это говорит, что она наличествует постоянно и параллельно в потоке сознания.
> 
> В этом случае остаётся открытым вопрос: она одна на всех или у каждого своя.
> 
> Если учесть, что дхаммы у каждого свои, почему для Ниббаны должно быть исключение?


Интересные вопросы! Я считаю, что дхаммы и их деление само по себе условно, так же как условен язык и сам обыденный мир. Просто так говорится и так можно хоть как-то объяснить те вещи, которые на самом деле выходят за пределы языка и мира. Это не строгие математические модели и ожидать от них непротиворечивости невозможно. Здесь всегда будут нестыковки и парадоксы. Сама по себе "дхамма Ниббаны" уже парадокс!  :Smilie:  По достижении Ниббаны она теряет смысл, как и разделение на "свое"... язык и сам мир. Конечно неверно будет говорить, что все это вообще теряет всякий смысл, просто достигается предел, предел корректности и самой возможности суждений. Всякое наше строгое суждение не будет корректным. Но аналогии, метафоры и простые модели возможны, если не забывать об их ограниченности.

Ну и позволю себе тогда еще одну аналогию. Часто говорится, что Ниббана - уничтожение, уход, ничто. Почти смерть. В ниббане все теряет смысл и ценность. На самом деле в Ниббане обретаются ВСЕ возможные смыслы и ценности, вспоминаются и осознаются ВСЕ наши ощущения и переживания, ВСЕ наши смерти и рождения. И конечно ничего не уничтожается, не уходит и не канет в лету, кроме как страданий и "обыденного" сознания. Просто все возвращается к своему естественному состоянию, как оно было, есть, и будет!

----------


## Топпер

> Как может угаснуть "ничего"?


Ниббана не может быть охарактеризована, как "ничего". Подобные характеристикии наряду с описанием Ниббаны, как полное уничтожение будут крайностями.



> Разве языки пламени, исчезая в воздухе, сливаются в некоем общем "ничто"? Ниббана - это угасание. Угасание не есть переход. Это угасание. А "ничто" это не место, куда можно перейти. Это результат угасания, который не есть "небытие", потому что сами понятия (именно *понятия*) бытия и небытия зависимы от некоего существующего, субстанционального, что могло бы быть и не быть. Они не обладают своими качествами. Они не есть причина возникновения и исчезновения. Они зависимы от возникающего и исчезающего. Ни бытие, ни небытие, не фундоментальны, не самодостаточны, не имеют представляемых нами в них качеств. Они - зависимы, мнимы.


Опять же, в этом случае Ниббана была бы зависимой от сансары. Она появлялась бы только тогда, когда прекращались бы обусловленные дхаммы.



> Двух разных "ничто" не бывает. Но "ничто" - это даже не нечто одно. Ни то, ни другое. Это основная характеристика "ничто", которая "являет" и сансару, и Ниббану.


Если в Ниббане все ливаются в одном "ничто" - это практически брахманизм. С его возвращением атм в Брахман.



> Сансара не может быть прекращена. Но ее отдельные "водовороты" (т.е. мы) могут в итоге успокоится.


Почему же не может? Вы сами пишите, что для конкретных существ она может быть прекращена.



> Если бы Ниббана наличествовала "постоянно и параллельно в потоке сознания", то она была бы или его производным, или наоборот, сознание было бы производным Ниббаны. Но это абсурдно. Прекращение сознания знаменует Ниббану.


Абсурдно или нет, но дхамма Ниббана присутствует в потоке сознания всегда.



> Потому что Ниббана - это угасание. А угасание - это угасание. Оно ни одно, ни разное, никакое. Потому что у "ничто", у "отсутствия" нет качеств, а значит нечем его описывать.


По крайней мере Архаты, при достижении остаточной Ниббаны даже близко не сливались в каком бы то ни было смысле.

Не понимаю, на каком основании утверждается, что  Ниббана общая и одна  на всех.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Тут уже много раз объяснялось, почему поток сознания прерваться никоим образом не может.


Неудачно объяснялось:




> Действительно, ум (сознание) – обусловленное явление и зависит от причин.


Причины возникают и исчезают. Если что-то остается после, то это не зависит от этих причин. Самобытно.




> Причиной текущего момента сознания является предыдущий момент этого же сознания.


Раз оно у Вас из себя возникает (что впринцыпе невозможно), то смело зовите его "я" и не пишите, что оно "обусловленное явление и зависит от причин". Это два противоположных понятия.




> Поскольку не существует причин и условий, которые могли бы прекратить, прервать этот поток сознания, он существует непрерывно (хотя сам по себе и непостоянен


Вы определитесь, зависит ли у Вас сознание от причин или не зависит. Если же зависит, то с прекращением причин прекращается и следствие (сознание). Если не зависит, то не работает у Вас закон Взаимозависимого Возникновения и безличности (анната), потому что безначальное и вечное сознание смело можно называть "атман" или "параматман". Всё сложенное обречено на разложение. Это не я сказал.

Вот что говорится в Ламриме (том V), который Вы, полагаю, точно оспаривать не станете:




> "Если возникает из себя, то возникает [уже] существующее, что лишает возникновение смысла и цели, поэтому нельзя считать, что оно обладает смыслом и целью; и если [вы] согласны, то нельзя признавать возникновение из себя ".
> Поняв это, оппонент будет вынужден снять [свой] тезис, что и является единственным результатом [такого вывода].





> Также [в таком случае] возникновение никогда бы не завершилось. Ведь повторный пророст уже проросшего семени вынуждал бы то же самое семя прорастать снова и снова.
> Это привело бы к нелепости: непрерывно прорастало бы одно лишь семя, поэтому не нашлось бы времени для роста побега и прочего.
> И в 20-м разделе [«Коренной мудрости» (20.20)] сказано:
> «Если бы причина и результат были тождественны37', порождаемое и порождающее были бы одной [вещью].»
> И во «Вхождении [в срединность]» (6.8-9) говорится:
> «[Ростку] возникать из [себя] нет никакой нужды. Так же нелогично, чтобы возникшее возникало опять. Если полагать, что возникший [росток] возникает снова, то побег и прочее не выросли бы в этом [мире].»
> И далее (6.12):
> «Поэтому представление, что вещь возникает из себя, нелепо в отношении и реальности, и мирского.»







> Третье звено цепи взаимозависимого происхождения - сознание - результатом кармы являться никак не может, это абсурд, поскольку эта карма не может существовать нигде, кроме сознания.


Конечно сознание не может быть носителем кармы из жизни в жизнь, потому что из жизни в жизнь оно полностью обновляется, равно как и органы чувств. Носителем кармы являются волевые формации (fabrications), которые являются следствием неведения. Потому наши волевые устремления и привычки наследуются, а сами волевые устремления, являясь строителем сознаний и вообще причиной становления, строят и тело (красивое, здоровое или нет), и органы чувств (полноценные или не очень), да и вообще переживаемую жизнь со всеми ее приятными и неприятными ситуациями лишь из того, что  "впитали" из прошлой жизни.
"Я его слепила из того, что было".. ©

Это похоже на кёрлинг. Шеточки, которыми труд лед, изменяя траекторию булыжника - это наша сознательная воля. А сам булыжник - это бессознательные волевые формации. Поскольку эти формации есть всега (пока есть неведение), то это обуславливает факт наличия у нас воли (ее не может не быть у живого существа), которая в купе с умом являет свой сознательный аспект.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересные вопросы! Я считаю, что дхаммы и их деление само по себе условно, так же как условен язык и сам обыденный мир. Просто так говорится и так можно хоть как-то объяснить те вещи, которые на самом деле выходят за пределы языка и мира. Это не строгие математические модели и ожидать от них непротиворечивости невозможно. Здесь всегда будут нестыковки и парадоксы. Сама по себе "дхамма Ниббаны" уже парадокс!


Тогда встаёт вопрос о реальном или же номинальном сущетсвовании дхамм. На этом вопросе, кстати, в многом началось разделение на школы



> По достижении Ниббаны она теряет смысл, как и разделение на "свое"... язык и сам мир. Конечно неверно будет говорить, что все это вообще теряет всякий смысл, просто достигается предел, предел корректности и самой возможности суждений. Всякое наше строгое суждение не будет корректным. Но аналогии и простые модели возможны, если не забывать об их ограниченности.


Это понятно, что с достижением Ниббаны всё теряет смысл. Но мы же со своей колокольни смотрим.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> По крайней мере Архаты, при достижении остаточной Ниббаны даже близко не сливались в каком бы то ни было смысле.





> Если в Ниббане все ливаются в одном "ничто" - это практически брахманизм. С его возвращением атм в Брахман.


Они не могут слится, потому что потоки прекращаются, высыхают, а не вливаются в океан.




> Почему же не может? Вы сами пишите, что для конкретных существ она может быть прекращена.


Это существа для сансары прекращаются, а не сансара для них  :Smilie:  Потому что существ нет.




> Абсурдно или нет, но дхамма Ниббана присутствует в потоке сознания всегда.





> Не понимаю, на каком основании утверждается, что  Ниббана общая и одна  на всех.


Пустота (суть пространство) присутствует и в Вас, и во мне. Но про пустоту нельзя сказать, что она одна, потому что это не субстанция и не предмет, чтобы быть одним или множественным. Это нужно где-то внутри понимать, что это такое. А словами не выразить, потому что они на крайностях основаны.




> Ниббана не может быть охарактеризована, как "ничего". Подобные характеристикии наряду с описанием Ниббаны, как полное уничтожение будут крайностями.





> Опять же, в этом случае Ниббана была бы зависимой от сансары. Она появлялась бы только тогда, когда прекращались бы обусловленные дхаммы.


Ничто... По определению это не что-то конкретное, это "ни то, ни не то". Ни "+", ни не "+". Ни "-", ни не "-".
Ни существует, ни не существует. Вне этого. Т.е. бытие и небытие - обусловлены возникающим, зависимы, несамодостаточны и не обладают мнимыми в них абсолютными качествами. Они не имеют своих свойств. Они - следствие. Ничто - ни субстанция, ни не-субстанция, потому что наделяя любое из этих понятий абсолютным качеством, мы тем самым возводим его в субстанцию. Наделяем абсолютным качеством.

Отсутствие субстанции\самости, какого-либо свойства, постоянного качества, дает 50% для возможности взаимозависимого возникновения. Но если "ничто" считать лишь отсутствием субстанции, то последнее становится абсолютным качеством, что как раз является критерием субстанциональности. Чтобы "ничто" осталось собой, нужно одновременно учитывать два взаимовозникающих фактора - ни отсутствие, ни не отсутствие качества. "Нулевой заряд". Это дает остальные 50% для возможности взаимозависимого возникновения. А 100% это уже не возможность. Но факт. Что, собственно, и наблюдаем... Итак. Ничто можно описать только терминами "ни то, ни не то". Ни "+", ни не "+". Ни "-", ни не "-". Оно - абсолютно, "О", ноль, бесконечность. Не имеет "заряда", ни не имеет "заряда". Т.е. качество самого "ничто" и присутствует, и не присутствует одновременно. Это и есть истинное отсутствие качеств. Одно только "присутствует", или одно только "не присутствует" - это присутствие качества. Получается, что "ничто" справедливо содержит в себе как потенциал абсолютного, так и ограниченного. Как безначального и бесконечного, так и начального, конечного. Как независимого, так и зависимого. Так я понимаю существование сансары и Ниббаны, которые не зависят друг от друга, но являются свойством "отсутствия субстанциональных свойств" у "ничто".

Почему сансара изначальна для субъекта? Зависимое от понятия объекта. Одно без другого не существует, как "лево" подразумевает "право".
Естественно, что субъект ("я"), как зависимое, может существовать лишь в зависимом мире, в сансаре. В Ниббане субъектов ("я") нет. 

Потому мы изначально в сансаре, а не в Ниббане.
Сансара - как сон.
Ниббана - Пробуждение. И то, что Будда именно Будда, Пробудившийся, не игра слов.

----------

Alert (14.02.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Это понятно, что с достижением Ниббаны всё теряет смысл. Но мы же со своей колокольни смотрим.


Я вот и пытаюсь указать на то, что с этой колокольни мы всё смотрим за горизонт и забываем, что это невозможно. С любой, даже самой высокой колокольни, дальше горизонта не видно. Но мы все спорим и спорим о том, что там за горизонтом, подразумевая, что именно вот с нашей-то самой высокой и красивой колокольни это прекрасно видно.  :Smilie:  Эт все споры о кончике иглы...

----------

Alexeiy (14.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Zom (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Они не могут слится, потому что потоки прекращаются, высыхают, а не вливаются в океан.


Т.е. нельзя сказать, что Ниббана одна на всех. О чём я и пытаюсь говорить.



> Это существа для сансары прекращаются, а не сансара для них  Потому что существ нет.


В каком то смысле есть. 



> Пустота (суть пространство) присутствует и в Вас, и во мне. Но про пустоту нельзя сказать, что она одна, потому что это не субстанция и не предмет, чтобы быть одним или множественным.


Здоровье не одно на всех, у всех выздоровивших, но хотя оно одинаковое, у каждого оно свое. Ниббана так же не есть одна на всех. 
Правда с Ниббаной сложнее, ибо здоровье - понятие чисто абстрактное, в отличие от Ниббаны.



> Ничто... По определению это не что-то конкретное, это "ни то, ни не то". Ни "+", ни не "+". Ни "-", ни не "-".
> Ни существует, ни не существует. Вне этого.


Примерно так. И поэтому нельзя отождествить Ниббану с прекращением дхамм.



> Ничто - ни субстанция, ни не-субстанция, потому что наделяя любое из этих понятий абсолютным качеством, мы тем самым возводим его в субстанцию. Наделяем абсолютным качеством.


Зачем возводить в субстанцию? Об этом речи нет. Речь, как раз о другом. О подспудном желании объединить потоки в нечто единое, при достижении Ниббаны.



> Но если "ничто" считать лишь отсутствием субстанции, то последнее становится абсолютным качеством, что как раз является критерием субстанциональности.


Именно.



> Ничто можно описать только терминами "ни то, ни не то". Ни "+", ни не "+". Ни "-", ни не "-". Оно - абсолютно, "О", ноль, бесконечность. Не имеет "заряда", ни не имеет "заряда". Т.е. качество самого "ничто" и присутствует, и не присутствует одновременно. Это и есть истинное отсутствие качеств. Одно только "присутствует", или одно только "не присутствует" - это присутствие качества.


Примерно так.



> Получается, что "ничто" справедливо содержит в себе как потенциал абсолютного, так и ограниченного. Как безначального и бесконечного, так и начального, конечного. Как независимого, так и зависимого. Так я понимаю существование сансары и Ниббаны, которые не зависят друг от друга, но являются свойством "отсутствия субстанциональных свойств" у "ничто".


Интересная прорисовка. Но что то определённое по этому поводу сказать сложно.



> Почему сансара изначальна для субъекта? Зависимое от понятия объекта. Одно без другого не существует, как "лево" подразумевает "право".
> Естественно, что субъект ("я"), как зависимое, может существовать лишь в зависимом мире, в сансаре. В Ниббане субъектов ("я") нет. 
> 
> Потому мы изначально в сансаре, а не в Ниббане.
> Сансара - как сон.
> Ниббана - Пробуждение. И то, что Будда именно Будда, Пробудившийся, не игра слов.


Примерно так.

----------


## Dondhup

Вопрос: Что такое радужное тело?

Ответ: В системе Сутры объясняется, что бодхисаттва по достижении одного из трех чистых уровней — восьмого, девятого и десятого — обретает ментальное тело. Оно имеет природу сознания и возникает в зависимости от предрасположенности к неведению и благодаря незагрязненной карме. Оно не является плотным физическим телом, но подобно радуге. Согласно системе Сутры, это тело существует вплоть до достижения состояния будды и даже служит непосредственной причиной материального тела будды.

Система Тантры критикует это воззрение, говоря, что, несмотря на эфемерность, радужность этого тела, оно порождается на том уровне, на котором в сознании еще сохраняются отпечатки неведения. Следовательно, в этой системе считается, что физическое тело, порожденное нечистой причиной, не может обладать одинаковой сущностью с запредельным умом будды, которому совершенно чужды какие бы то ни было омрачения. Таким образом, в Махаануттара-йогатантре говорится, что обретение материального тела будды зависит от наитончайших энергий-ветров и ума. Как я уже объяснял, их природа абсолютно чиста, и потому они могут служить источником материального тела будды. Обычно тело, возникшее из сверхтонких ветра и ума, называется иллюзорным телом.

О порождении чистого тела из тончайших ветра и ума говорится в системе Гухьясамаджа-тантры186. Подобного воззрения придерживается большинство тантр — Херука-тантра187, Хеваджра-тантра188 и другие. Однако в материнских тантрах обретение радужного тела объясняется несколько иначе. Кроме того, в текстах традиции старых переводов Мантраяны, существующей в школе Ньингма, есть свое особое учение о радужном теле, обретаемом в результате великого переноса, когда старое тело полностью растворяется, превращаясь в радужное. В этом заключается цель ньингмапинской практики «скачка»*. В системе Калачакры существует понятие пустого тела — тела, не состоящего из материальных частиц, которое является не иллюзорным телом, возникшим из энергий-ветров, а телом, обретенным в контексте ума ясного света. Так что существует множество разновидностей радужного тела. 

Его Святейшество
Далай-лама XIV
Тензин Гьяцо

ГАРВАРДСКИЕ ЛЕКЦИИ

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Т.е. нельзя сказать, что Ниббана одна на всех. О чём я и пытаюсь говорить.


Она ни одна, ни разная, никакая. Но и не такая. Вот ее свойство\не-свойство.




> В каком то смысле есть.


Зато сансара есть во всех смыслах, а существа - только в "превратном" смысле. Как нечто додуманное и не имеющее на то истинных оснований.




> Здоровье не одно на всех, у всех выздоровивших, но хотя оно одинаковое, у каждого оно свое. Ниббана так же не есть одна на всех. 
> Правда с Ниббаной сложнее, ибо здоровье - понятие чисто абстрактное, в отличие от Ниббаны.


Пример не пригодный. Здоровье весьма обусловленно и весьма точно может быть определено. Оно зависит от органов, которые у всех индивидуальны. Ниббана же "переживается" не органами, и даже не сознанием.

----------


## Топпер

> Она ни одна, ни разная, никакая. Но и не такая. Вот ее свойство\не-свойство.


Исходя из того, что каждый достигает её индивидуально, можно говорить о том, что она разная.



> Зато сансара есть во всех смыслах, а существа - только в "превратном" смысле. Как нечто додуманное и не имеющее на то истинных оснований.


Имеют они основания или нет, но страдание передаётся индивидуально из жизни в жизнь. Этого достаточно, что бы говорить о существовании, пусть и на относительном уровне.



> Пример не пригодный. Здоровье весьма обусловленно и весьма точно может быть определено. Оно зависит от органов, которые у всех индивидуальны. Ниббана же "переживается" не органами, и даже не сознанием.


я бы не стал утверждать столь категорично.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Исходя из того, что каждый достигает её индивидуально, можно говорить о том, что она разная.


Разная, значит субстанциональная. Однинаковая, значит тоже субстанциональная. Но угасание двух потоков не одно и то же, но и не разное. Так о чем мы?  :Smilie: 




> я бы не стал утверждать столь категорично.


Я бы тоже не стал, но Будда ясно сказал, что все непостоянное - суть страдание. А непостоянно все, что зависимо. Любое восприятие - зависимо (уже от объекта и субъекта), а потому в корне страдательно и имеет "составную" природу, основанную на тяге воспринимать. Любое восприятие конструировано, страдательно, а значит в Ниббане ему нет места ни в каком виде. И Будда сказал, что на любом плане бытия есть страдание в той или иной его форме. Как же тут категорично не говорить?  :Smilie: 

Правда, Ниббана с остатком, по логике, должна переживаться и умом, и сознанием ума, пока они не распадутся. А потом безвременно в ее чистом, необусловленном, "надпереживательском" виде  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Разная, значит субстанциональная. Однинаковая, значит тоже субстанциональная. Но угасание двух потоков не одно и то же, но и не разное. Так о чем мы?


О какой субстанциональности речь, если дхаммы не обладают таковой?
Но из отсутствия субстанциональности не следует, что различия между потоками нельзя провести.



> Я бы тоже не стал, но Будда ясно сказал, что все непостоянное - суть страдание. А непостоянно все, что зависимо. Любое восприятие - зависимо (уже от объекта и субъекта), а потому в корне страдательно и имеет "составную" природу, основанную на тяге воспринимать. Любое восприятие конструировано, страдательно, а значит в Ниббане ему нет места ни в каком виде. И Будда сказал, что на любом плане бытия есть страдание в той или иной его форме. Как же тут категорично не говорить?


Оно страдательно, в первую очередь, из-за цепляниня. Если нет цеплянияя, нет и страдания (психического).



> Правда, Ниббана с остатком, по логике, должна переживаться и умом, и сознанием ума, пока они не распадутся. А потом безвременно в ее чистом, необусловленном, "надпереживательском" виде


Всё же я бы так не стал утверждать. Подобное утверждение близко к крайности несуществования. Так же, как утверждение махаянистов, на мой взгляд, близко к крайности существования.

Лучше остановится без определений. Так менье ошибок будет.

----------


## Zom

> Если учесть, что дхаммы у каждого свои, почему для Ниббаны должно быть исключение?


Дхаммы свои в том плане, что они обуславливаются в этом потоке сознания. Но в реальности они не свои, они каждый микромиг проявляются и гаснут - стремятся к нулю -)
А ниббана не может обуславливаться в каком-то потоке сознания - ниббана - это не поток. Почему и нельзя говорить о разных "личных" дхаммах ниббаны.




> Ну и позволю себе тогда еще одну аналогию. Часто говорится, что Ниббана - уничтожение, уход, ничто. Почти смерть. В ниббане все теряет смысл и ценность. На самом деле в Ниббане обретаются ВСЕ возможные смыслы и ценности, вспоминаются и осознаются ВСЕ наши ощущения и переживания, ВСЕ наши смерти и рождения. И конечно ничего не уничтожается, не уходит и не канет в лету, кроме как страданий и "обыденного" сознания. Просто все возвращается к своему естественному состоянию, как оно было, есть, и будет!


Это уже брахманизм получается - обретение Всего. Фактически похоже на идею о "Вселенском Я (или Вселенском Уме)" - которое ВСЁ во вселенной знает, видит и чувствует.

----------


## Топпер

> Дхаммы свои в том плане, что они обуславливаются в этом потоке сознания. Но в реальности они не свои, они каждый микромиг проявляются и гаснут - стремятся к нулю -)


В реальности они свои. Потому, что у каждоно отдельные дхаммы.



> А ниббана не может обуславливаться в каком-то потоке сознания - ниббана - это не поток. Почему и нельзя говорить о разных "личных" дхаммах ниббаны.


При чём здесь "обуславливаться"? Я где-то про обусловленность Ниббаны писал? 
Но сам факт того, что каждое ЖС достигает Ниббаны индивидуально говорит о том, что эта дхамма не одна на всех.



> ниббана - это не поток.


Как не поток? Она содержиться в каждом потоке постоянно.

----------


## Zom

> Как не поток? Она содержиться в каждом потоке постоянно.


Если ниббана поток - значит она обусловлена предыдущим состоянием. На то поток и поток - вечно течёт, вечно изменяется, каждый микромиг всегда разный!




> Но сам факт того, что каждое ЖС достигает Ниббаны индивидуально говорит о том, что эта дхамма не одна на всех.


Не знаю - для меня этот факт (достижения кем-либо) не говорит об этом (что эта дхамма не одна на всех). 

Всё верно - что такое живое существо? Это в какой-то степени именно что поток - поток дхамм, которые "текут и изменяются, обуславливая друг друга". А ниббана не поток, она не течёт, поэтому каким таким образом она может быть в потоке? Скорее можно говорить что она вне потока, и когда поток прекращается, ниббана познаётся.

-)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Хайам (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если ниббана поток - значит она обусловлена предыдущим состоянием. На то поток и поток - вечно течёт, вечно изменяется, каждый микромиг всегда разный!


Это для обусловленных дхамм. Для необусловленных насчёт вечного изменения не распространяется.



> Не знаю - для меня этот факт (достижения кем-либо) не говорит об этом (что эта дхамма не одна на всех).


Т.е. все Будды "сливаются в нечто единое"?



> Всё верно - что такое живое существо? Это в какой-то степени именно что поток - поток дхамм, которые "текут и изменяются, обуславливая друг друга". А ниббана не поток, она не течёт, поэтому каким таким образом она может быть в потоке? Скорее можно говорить что она вне потока, и когда поток прекращается, ниббана познаётся.


дхамма Ниббана обладает качеством мгновенности, как остальные дхаммы?


К вопросу о сознании, который обсуждался ранее, интересная цитата в Дхаммападе:



> Manopubba'ngamā dhammā, manose.t.thā manomayā;
> Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.

----------


## Zom

> Например в ПС обязательно включено неведение и следующие из неведения санкхары, но ведь есть ещё и знание и следующие из знания санкхары, они, получается, не включены в ПС.


Можно подробнее про НОВЫЕ санкхары, которые образуются при окончательном постижении Четырёх Благородных Истин? С ссылками на сутты, желательно.

(как я понимаю, в такой сутте должно бы указываться нечто такое - благодаря знанию образуются ...волевые? формации... благодаря этим формациям.... и т.д. вплоть до появления какого-то ума (как говориться "чтобы быть") -))

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. все Будды "сливаются в нечто единое"?


Ещё раз.. - суть в том, что ничто не сливается -)




> дхамма Ниббана обладает качеством мгновенности, как остальные дхаммы?


Конечно нет.




> Manopubba'ngamā dhammā, manose.t.thā manomayā;
> Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть – разум, из разума они сотворены.


Значит ли это, что дхаммы материального мира сотворены разумом? -)
Очевидно, что все фразы дхаммапады сказаны в контексте чего-то. А вырывать из контекста нельзя.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Хайам (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ещё раз.. - суть в том, что ничто не сливается -)


Значит Ниббана у каждого своя, а не единая.



> Конечно нет.


Почему?



> Значит ли это, что дхаммы материального мира сотворены разумом? -)
> Очевидно, что все фразы дхаммапады сказаны в контексте чего-то. А вырывать из контекста нельзя.


Рупа дхаммы - это тоже составляющие нашего потока сознания. По большому счёту. Но вопрос интересный.

----------


## Zom

Любопытная информация от Тханиссаро в примечании к одной из сутт:

Сутты противоречивы по отношению к ответу на вопрос является ли ниббана дхаммой (феноменом). В Итивуттаке 90 говорится, что это совершенно однозначно дхамма. Однако, в АН 10.58 говорится что ниббана - это окончание всех дхамм. В Сутта Нипате 5.6 Будда говорит о том, что ниббана - это выход за пределы всех дхамм, также в Сутта Нипате 4.6. и 4.10 говорится, что архат вышел за пределы беспристрастности, и сказано, что это высший феномен [дхамма]. Если использовать первое определение, приведенное здесь, то ниббана будет не-я. Если последнее, то слово феномен будет применяться к опыту ниббаны анагамином (см. АН 9.36). Опыт ниббаны архатом будет ни я, ни не-я, поскольку лежит за пределом всех этих обозначений (ДН 15).

Кстати отмечу, что анагамин может ещё думать с концепцией "Я есть", в отличие от Архата.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009), Аминадав (14.02.2009), Хайам (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Ну, вообще и Архат может думать на относительном уровне в таких категориях. И даже Будда.

Касаемо противоречий насчёт дхамм: насколько я понимаю в Абхидхамме она всё же вводится в списки в качестве именно дхаммы, а не просто процесса окончания других дхамм.

----------


## Zom

> Значит Ниббана у каждого своя, а не единая.


Я всё таки склонен считать, что здесь правильнее аналогия с другим берегом.
Перебераешься туда - это ниббана. Не перебираешься... 
Каждый перебирается сам.

Тут конечно нужно понимать, что ниббана - это не место.

Это более становится понятным, когда мы читаем такие слова Будды (СуттаНипата 5.6):




> Тот, кто достиг окончания,
> у того нет критериев (для определения)
> благодаря которым можно было бы сказать - 
> что для него она (ниббана) не существует.
> 
> Когда все феномены преодолены,
> все средства к рассуждению также угасают.


Исходя из этого я опять-таки прихожу к крайне простому выводу - угасают санкхары, наступает ниббана. Нет никакого ума, который вечно бы эту ниббану познавал.
А всё остальное уже не имеет значения - поскольку весь опыт живых существ формируется только благодаря наличию ума.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Касаемо противоречий насчёт дхамм: насколько я понимаю в Абхидхамме она всё же вводится в списки в качестве именно дхаммы, а не просто процесса окончания других дхамм.


Я всё-таки более доверяю суттам, и особенно тем, где это поясняет сам Будда.

----------


## Топпер

> Исходя из этого я опять-таки прихожу к крайне простому выводу - угасают санкхары, наступает ниббана. Нет никакого ума, который вечно бы эту ниббану познавал.
> А всё остальное уже не имеет значения - поскольку весь опыт живых существ формируется только благодаря наличию ума.


Очень это смахивает на крайность нигилизма. По сути мы получаем сверханнигиляцию, которой так любят пугать буддистов христиане.

У меня не складывается по суттам ощущение того, что Будда весь метод строил на полном уничтожении.
Особенно, если вспомнить расхожую цитату:Существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное. И если бы не существовало этого Нерождённого, этого Невозникшего, этого Несозданного, Неконструированного, то покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного, было бы невозможно. 
Конечно, я не знаю, как в оригинале звучит. Но по подобным цитатам не видно, что речь идёт о полном угасании.



> Исходя из этого я опять-таки прихожу к крайне простому выводу - угасают санкхары, наступает ниббана. Нет никакого ума, который вечно бы эту ниббану познавал.


На мой взгляд, всё не столь просто. Хотя я сам бы с удовольствием придерживался процитированного воззрения. В патиччасамуппаде третье звено "винньяна" стоит впереди нама-рупы. О каком сознании речь?
Кроме того, если мы вспомним о "пустых кластерах" бхаванги, то тоже появляются вопросы.



> Я всё-таки более доверяю суттам, и особенно тем, где это поясняет сам Будда.


Точнее, своим трактовкам сутт!
Абхидхамма - это тоже слово Будды. Или, как минимум, компиляция его слов Архатами. т.е. теми, кто владел всем корпусом текстов и пониманий этих текстов.

----------


## Zom

> Особенно, если вспомнить расхожую цитату:Существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное. И если бы не существовало этого Нерождённого, этого Невозникшего, этого Несозданного, Неконструированного, то покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного, было бы невозможно. 
> Конечно, я не знаю, как в оригинале звучит. Но по подобным цитатам не видно, что речь идёт о полном угасании.


А если понимать эту цитату как саму возможность того, чтобы ничего не существовало?
Если бы не было такой возможности, то покинуть (покинуть плохое слово - правильнее сказать прекратить) обусловленность было бы действительно невозможно (ибо всё дуккха, а возможности прекратить постоянные изменения и дукху нет в принципе!)

Вот ещё цитата Аджана Брама:




> Таким же образом ajātaṁ означает то, что ничего не рождается, если только в дело не вмешиваются фантазёры, abhūtaṁ означает, что ничего не будет, akataṁ означает отсутствие чего-то созданного, а asankhataṁ означает отсутствие чего-то обусловленного, и эти четыре палийских слова являются известными синонимами ниббаны в Удане (Уд 8, 3). Переводчики строят неуместную надбавку, когда трактуют эти отрицания (обозначаемые на пали отрицательной приставкой a- ) как будто бы там *что-то есть*, переводя их как “нерождённое”, “несотворённое”, “несозданное”, “необусловленное”, точно также, как и Белый Король (в сказе Льюиса Кэррола) посчитал, что “Никто” – это чьё-то имя.





> Очень это смахивает на крайность нигилизма. По сути мы получаем сверханнигиляцию, которой так любят пугать буддистов христиане.


Крайность нигилизма совершено в ином воззрении - а именно в том, что существует некая личность, или Я, или душа, или эго, или основа всех существ, или атман - которое уничтожается. То есть СУТЬ Я уничтожается. Этим и пугают христиане.




> В патиччасамуппаде третье звено "винньяна" стоит впереди нама-рупы. О каком сознании речь?


Из сутты:
"И что такое сознание? Есть шесть типов сознания: сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием."




> Точнее, своим трактовкам сутт!


Как верно отметил Тханиссаро бхиккху - сутты противоречивы по данному вопросу.

----------


## Zom

Вот есть ещё одна крайне подробная сутта о том, что *всё прекращается*, а не только загрязнения и невежество:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....009.ntbb.html

А вообще ещё раз подчёркиваю, что любой протест против того, что вот это самое ум и тело прекратят существование
порождён исключительно жаждой существования, проистекающей из невежества. Именно поэтому когда делается
попытка наделить ниббану позитивным смыслом, неизбежно вкрадывается концепция атмана. При любой попытке
наделить ниббану негативным смыслом, неизбежно вкрадывается концепция уничтожения атмана (что и вызывает страх и протест).
Всё предельно ясно в этом плане. Так или иначе, все (простые) люди мыслят в рамках "Я есть", и сами не замечают,
как подмешивают подсознательно эту концепцию в любые свои представления и воззрения.

----------


## Топпер

> А если понимать эту цитату как саму возможность того, чтобы ничего не существовало?


Т.е. это цель практики? Чтобы ничего не существовало?



> Вот ещё цитата Аджана Брама:Таким же образом ajātaṁ означает то, что ничего не рождается, если только в дело не вмешиваются фантазёры, abhūtaṁ означает, что ничего не будет, akataṁ означает отсутствие чего-то созданного, а asankhataṁ означает отсутствие чего-то обусловленного, и эти четыре палийских слова являются известными синонимами ниббаны в Удане (Уд 8, 3). Переводчики строят неуместную надбавку, когда трактуют эти отрицания (обозначаемые на пали отрицательной приставкой a- ) как будто бы там что-то есть, переводя их как “нерождённое”, “несотворённое”, “несозданное”, “необусловленное”,


Непонятно, что он опровергает. По сути, он сам даёт синонимы "нерождённого, несотворённого, несозданного, необусловленного".

Можно вернуться к ответу Будды насчёт того, что его и при жизни не найти в ккхандхах. Т.е. он не утверждает, что он какая то ккхандха или их совокупность. Но, тем не менее, он существует. Т.е. он, в какой то степени,  необусловлен ккхандхами. Хотя, и не нечто помимо них.
И, насколько я понимаю, Будда нигде не утверждал, что Ниббана - это полное уничтожение. Будда применяет только апофатическое описание типа угасания (притом угасания жажды и неведения) и т.п. А ведь проще было бы сказать, что Ниббана - это прекращение всякого конструирования ккхандх. И вообще полное небытие.



> Крайность нигилизма совершено в ином воззрении - а именно в том, что существует некая личность, или Я, или душа, или эго, или основа всех существ, или атман - которое уничтожается. То есть СУТЬ Я уничтожается. Этим и пугают христиане.


Крайность нигилизма в том, что вообще всё уничтожается. А как это назвать: душа, поток сознания или ещё как-то, это уже детали.



> Из сутты:
> "И что такое сознание? Есть шесть типов сознания: сознание глаза, сознание уха, сознание носа, сознание языка, сознание тела, сознание ума. Это называется сознанием."


И как этот отрывок объясняет постановку винньяны впереди нама-рупы?

----------

Хайам (14.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А ведь проще было бы сказать, что Ниббана - это прекращение всякого конструирования ккхандх.


Будда и об этом говорит. См. выше ссылку.




> Т.е. это цель практики? Чтобы ничего не существовало?


А тебя это пугает? -)




> И как этот отрывок объясняет постановку винньяны впереди нама-рупы?


Не знаю как. Но сутта переведена безошибочно.

----------


## Zom

> Крайность нигилизма в том, что вообще всё уничтожается.


Нет! В Брахмаджала сутте Будда говорит о том, что есть 7 нигилистических взглядов. И в каждом из них утверждается, что есть "я", которое уничтожается. На что Будда отвечает, что это ложные воззрения, ибо такого "я" нет.

----------


## Топпер

> А тебя это пугает? -)


при чём здесь пугает или нет? Просто это крайность.



> Нет! В Брахмаджала сутте Будда говорит о том, что есть 7 нигилистических взглядов. И в каждом из них утверждается, что есть "я", которое уничтожается. На что Будда отвечает, что это ложные воззрения, ибо такого "я" нет.


Я веду речь не о определениях Будды. В современном европейском пониманимании термин нигилизм по отношению к существованию носит вполне определённый смысл.



> Не знаю как. Но сутта переведена безошибочно.[/


Вот и я не знаю. Получается, что есть некое первичное сознание.  И опять же пустые моменты бхаванги.



> Будда и об этом говорит. См. выше ссылку.


Получается, что Будда хотел избавится не от страдания, а от жизни.

----------


## Zom

> Неважно, что там Будда говорит. Ибо я веду речь не о определениях Будды. В современном европейском пониманимании термин нигилизм по отношению к существованию носит вполне определённый смысл.


По-моему как раз важно, ведь там он перечисляет неправильные взгляды.
Кстати, вышеуказанная сутта (МН 9), в которой Будда говорит про прекращение всего, повествует о правильных взглядах.

А европейские философские термины меня не очень заботят.




> при чём здесь пугает или нет? Просто это крайность.


Просто таким образом можно по факту прямо здесь-и-сейчас наблюдать что такое бхава-танха -)

----------


## Zom

Вот небольшой фрагмент из *Сутты О Правильных Взглядах* (Маджхима Никая 9):

"54. И что такое ум-и-тело, каков источник ума-и-тела, каково прекращение ума-и-тела, каков путь к прекращению ума-и-тела?

Чувство, восприятие, воля, контакт и внимание - это называется умом (mentality). Четыре великих элемента и материальная форма, основання на четырёх великих элементах - это называется телом (materiality). Поэтому этот ум и это тело называется умом-и-телом. С возникновением сознания есть возникновение ума-и-тела. С прекращением сознания есть прекращение ума-и-тела. Путь, ведущий к прекращению ума-и-тела - это этот Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, то есть Правильные Воззрения.... Правильное Сосредоточение."

----------


## Топпер

> По-моему как раз важно, ведь там он перечисляет неправильные взгляды.


Со времён Будды философия сильно развилась. И в ней появились новые воззрения. Будда не охватывает все современные взгляды.



> Кстати, вышеуказанная сутта (МН 9), в которой Будда говорит про прекращение всего, повествует о правильных взглядах.


К сожалению, электронный переводчик не позволяет понять все нюансы.



> Просто таким образом можно по факту прямо здесь-и-сейчас наблюдать что такое бхава-танха -)


Здесь и сейчас можно наблюдать, что такое вибхава - таньха.
Ведь стремление к тому, чтобы вообще ничего не было в Ниббане - это, как раз, крайность уничтожения.

----------

Хайам (14.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Ведь стремление к тому, чтобы вообще ничего не было в Ниббане - это, как раз, крайность уничтожения.


А если следовать словам Будды - то стремление к тому, чтобы не было Я, Эго, Атмана, Души в ниббане - это есть крайность уничтожения -) И именно это вибхава-танха!

----------


## Топпер

> С возникновением сознания есть возникновение ума-и-тела. С прекращением сознания есть прекращение ума-и-тела. Путь, ведущий к прекращению ума-и-тела - это этот Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, то есть Правильные Воззрения.... Правильное Сосредоточение."


Это речь идёт о нашем повседневном сознании, которое действительно, целиком зависит от тела. Но, опять же, напоминаю, про пустые моменты бхаванги. Хотя они относятся именно к вышеуказанному уму, но даже там нельзя всё свести к внешним источникам. 
В патиччасамуппаде, наскольк я понимаю, речь идёт не о обычном уме, про которой написано в данной сутте.

----------


## Топпер

> А если следовать словам Будды - то стремление к тому, чтобы не было Я, Эго, Атмана, Души в ниббане - это есть крайность уничтожения -) И именно это вибхава-танха!


Т.е. если в Ниббане будет нечто, помимо я - то это не будет крайностью уничтожения.

----------

Хайам (15.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> В патиччасамуппаде, наскольк я понимаю, речь идёт не о обычном уме, про которой написано в данной сутте.


Эта сутта как раз охватывает всю патичча-самуппаду целиком!

Подобные фрагменты там есть про все 12 звеньев, плюс про загрязнения, питание, правильное и неправильное, и четыре благородные истины.

----------


## Топпер

Так почему сознание впереди нама-рупы?

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. если в Ниббане будет нечто, помимо я - то это не будет крайностью уничтожения.


Да, это не будет крайностью уничтожения.
Но тут следует понимать, что тела и ума (включая интеллект, восприятия, волю и т.д.) "там" не будет - ибо всё это имеет источником неведение и должно разрушится [вместе с разрушением тела Архата]. О чём и говорит Будда в Сутте о Правильных Взглядах.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, это не будет крайностью уничтожения.
> Но тут следует понимать, что тела и ума (включая интеллект, восприятия, волю и т.д.) "там" не будет - ибо всё это имеет источником неведение и должно разрушится [вместе с разрушением тела Архата]. О чём и говорит Будда в Сутте о Правильных Взглядах.


О санкхата дхаммах и соответственно о ккхандхах в Ниббане я речь и не вёл.
Речь, о том, что помимо санкхата дхамм.

----------


## Zom

> Так почему сознание впереди нама-рупы?


В патичча самуппаде сказано, что ... благодаря наличию волевых формаций (т.е. наличию того, что творит карму) будет сознание. Вероятно имеется в виду, что волевые формации являются тем самым условием, почему в будущем рождении должно обязательно быть сознание. Т.е. вот так - кармическое действие напрямую обуславливает не нама-рупу, а поток сознания. А поскольку сознание должно получить какую-то опору, чтобы проявиться и действовать в миру, само это условие создаёт надобность в нама-рупе, поэтому говорится, что сознание обуславливает нама-рупу, и именно поэтому сознание идёт вначале, а нама-рупа после. При рождении ребёнка, однако, сознание (по крайней мере в явном виде) проявляется позже нама-рупы. Но нама-рупы не могло бы произойти, если бы не было кармической причины для становления сознания.
Видимо вот так -)




> Речь, о том, что помимо санкхата дхамм.


А есть ли что-то помимо них? -)
В любом случае, ума, познававшего бы это (есть ли там что-то, или нет) не будет, а посему это неважно.
А если важно - то это опять попытка подмешать бхава-танху и атман! -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> В патичча самуппаде сказано, что ... благодаря наличию волевых формаций (т.е. наличию того, что творит карму) будет сознание. Вероятно имеется в виду, что волевые формации являются тем самым условием, почему в будущем рождении должно обязательно быть сознание. Т.е. вот так - кармическое действие напрямую обуславливает не нама-рупу, а поток сознания.


Вот и получается, что сознание в каком то виде (не обязательно в обыденном) появляется без нама-рупы. Кстати, в арупа локе так же нет рупы, а сознание есть. Пусть и не сознание пяти органов чувств.



> А есть ли что-то помимо них? -)


Помимо них есть Ниббана.



> В любом случае, ума, познававшего бы это (есть ли там что-то, или нет) не будет, а посему это неважно.
> А если важно - то это опять попытка подмешать бхава-танху и атман! -)


Отнюдь. Атман - это нечто постоянное и неизменное. Если мы не находим атман в этой жизни, как он может быть в Ниббане?
Бхава-таньха это привязанность к существованию "я", а не просто к существованию в каком-либо виде.

----------


## Zom

> Вот и получается, что сознание в каком то виде (не обязательно в обыденном) появляется без нама-рупы. Кстати, в арупа локе так же нет рупы, а сознание есть.


Не думаю что так.. потому что по-идее мгновенно после смерти должно сразу наступить рождение, иначе получится что "сознание у нас где-то подвисает"! -)) (добро пожаловать в бардо).

То есть вполне вероятно, что рупа (зародыш в животе, например), появляется либо одновременно, либо даже чуть раньше, чем сознание уходит из прошлой жизни. Если вспомнить книгу Нарада Тхеры, то он там писал, что Будда говорил о том, что для того, чтобы появилось живое существо требуется одновременное совпадение 3 факторов - чтобы отец и мать "совокупились", что было "готовое сознание" и чтобы мать была в плодноносном периоде. Т.е. при рождении происходит соединение двух ...как бы сказать... точек - точки сознания и точки новой рупы, которая кармически достаётся умирающему в момент смерти.




> Бхава-таньха это привязанность к существованию "я", а не просто к существованию в каком-либо виде.


Верно, но только вот "просто существования в каком-либо виде" без привязанности к "я" быть не может.
Для наличия "существования" неизбежно нужно цепляние к феноменам мира (ну и тут уже вся патичча самуппада задействуется).
Есть конечно существование рек, озёр, гор и прочего - но это не относится к живому существу. А существование остаточных скандх архата или Будды - это именно остатки, которые вскоре угаснут, не оставив никакого следа от "живого существа" -) (именно поэтому Мара не мог обнаружить, куда же девались архаты после смерти).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Очень это смахивает на крайность нигилизма. По сути мы получаем сверханнигиляцию, которой так любят пугать буддистов христиане.





> Т.е. это цель практики? Чтобы ничего не существовало? (...) А ведь проще было бы сказать, что Ниббана - это прекращение всякого конструирования ккхандх. И вообще полное небытие. (...) Крайность нигилизма в том, что вообще всё уничтожается.





> Получается, что Будда хотел избавится не от страдания, а от жизни.





> Ведь стремление к тому, чтобы вообще ничего не было в Ниббане - это, как раз, крайность уничтожения.


Все доводы о том, что есть некое небытие, сверханнигиляция и пр. строятся на том, что есть какая-то субстанция, которая может уничтожится и которой может не стать. "Бытие" и "небытие" обусловленны и не обладают своими качествами без чего-то существующего, субстанционального. Они не есть причина возникновения и исчезновения. Они зависимы от возникающего и исчезающего. Ни бытие, ни небытие, не фундоментальны, не самодостаточны, не имеют представляемых нами качеств. Они - зависимы, мнимы. Потому Ниббана это именно то, что вне бытия и небытия. Она не длится, потому она - Вечность.




> Вот и получается, что сознание в каком то виде (не обязательно в обыденном) появляется без нама-рупы. Кстати, в арупа локе так же нет рупы, а сознание есть. Пусть и не сознание пяти органов чувств.


Вполне вероятно. Где-то в суттах я читал, что "пусть будут счастливы все существа, и большие и малые, и далекие и близкие, рожденные или ищущие рождения". Хотя о сознании ПС ясно говорит сам Будда, что это лишь сознание глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела и ума. Всё.

----------

Zom (16.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Все доводы о том, что есть некое небытие, сверханнигиляция и пр. строятся на том, что есть какая-то субстанция, которая может уничтожится и которой может не стать.


Ну, зачем уж такие крайности - сразу все доводы лишь на одном строятся....  :Smilie:  Доводы эти могут строиться на разном. В частности доводы о бытие и небытие, о существовании и несущесттвовании могут строиться и на том, что в какой-то момент распознаются образы, а в какой-то момент не распознаются образы, в какой-то момент мы можем говорить о существе, а в какой-то момент не можем говорить о существе, а можем говорить лишь о форме.
Посудите сами, в какой момент мы говорим о том, что автомобиль прекратил свое существование? Есть признаки объекта, которые мы распознаем как форму объекта, а есть признаки объекта, которые мы распознаем как существо объекта. В частности для автомобиля его существом мы признаем его функциональность. (Так договорились в рамках некого целевого рассмотрения). Если автомобиль сохраняет свою форму, но при этом утрачивает навсегда свою функциональность, мы говорим, что автомобиль перестал существовать как автомобиль, а существует, например, как кузов автомобиля на колесах (форма). В таком ключе мы говорим о бытие автомобиля и небытие автомобиля как о результате восприятия его существа (существования). Заметьте, при таком подходе мы говорим о существе автомобиля в его функциональности, которая не является субстанциональной, а является результатом договоренности между нами.

Аналогичным образом дело обстоит и с человеком, и с индивидуальностью, сутью которой является не форма и соответственно не некая субстанция. Сущетвом Пети Сидорова вовсе не является его форма (тело) и не является некая субстанция в форме души (атмана). Однако, мы легко различаем Петю Сидорова от Васи Громова, а следовательно у нас есть основания говорить о существовании их обоих или о прекращении существования их обоих не как неких самостоятельных субстанциональных единиц, а как единиц нашего различающего видения.



> "Бытие" и "небытие" обусловленны и не обладают своими качествами без чего-то существующего, субстанционального.


Иван, "бытие" и "небытие" - это как сансара и ниббана, грааница между которыми является лишь условностью нашего восприятия. Сами они существом не обладают, следовательно не обсуловлены ничем кроме нашего восприятия (условных разграничений). Вы сами разницу ощущаете между такими объектами восприятия как "яблоко" и "бытие" (между абстракцией и объективностью), Вы готовы откусить немного бытия и описать его вкус? Поэтому говорить о субстанциональности бытия как-то не к месту. Это условное понятие для разграничения момента восприятия существования и не существования. 



> Они не есть причина возникновения и исчезновения. Они зависимы от возникающего и исчезающего.


Бытие и небытие не являются ни причинами возникновения или исчезновения, ни зависят от возникающего и исчезающего. Разве зависит бытие яблока от самого яблока? Яблоко появляется и исчезает лишь в моем восприятии. Причины возникновения и исчезновения яблока всегда были и всегда будут. Бытие же яблока (его возникновение и исчезновение) существует лишь в моем индивидуальном восприятии или в нашем коллективном восприятии при условии наличия договоренностей, что считать возникновением или исчезновением.

 Посмотрите на такой пример. Мы в телескоп разглядываем звезду, которая удалена от нас на расстоянии 10 миллионов световых лет. Допустим, 5 миллионов лет тому назад звезда прекратила свое существование (погасла). Для кого она прекратила свое существование? Для того, кто находится в непосредственной близости от звезды. Для кого она еще существует, кто может ее продолжать разглядывать в телескоп? Мы. По этой причине бытие и небытие, существование и несуществование - это вопросы субъективного восприятия, и появляются лишь как результат условных договоренностей об обобщении результатов восприятия. В отличии от этих понятий звезда светит и греет, или светит, но не греет, или уже не светит и не греет. Здесь уместно рассматривать и условия возникновения или исчезновения звезды, и ее субстанциональность (химический состав и связанные с ним процессы).



> Ни бытие, ни небытие, не фундаментальны, не самодостаточны, не имеют представляемых нами качеств.


 Да, это абстрактные понятия. Однако, у нас есть разумные основания договориться о том, когда уместно об объекте сказать, что он прекратил свое существование (ушел в небытие) или, когда объект начал свое существование (родился, обрел бытие). Другими словами бытие и небытие имеют представляемые нами качества, которые будут различны для разных рассматриваемых нами объектов. Так для автомобиля качеством разграничения на бытие и небытие будет его функционаьность, *мы договорились так* представлять и так представляем в рамках некой договоренности. Раграничение на объекты тоже условно, поэтому объект тоже абстрактное понятие - результат некой условной договоренности. А вот яблоко Вы едите без каких-либо договоренностей о представлениях, просто берете его и едите. Ощущаете разницу?



> Они - зависимы, мнимы. Потому Ниббана это именно то, что вне бытия и небытия. Она не длится, потому она - Вечность.


Все у Вас "задом-наперед", извините, конечно...  :Smilie:  Ниббана - это как раз абстрактное понятие, результат некой договоренности между людьми о том, что именно обозначать будем этим словом. Обозначается этим словом полное прекращение страданий, т.е. некое состояние ума. Оно возникает и исчезает как и другие состояния ума, не может быть ни вечной, ни бесконечной, но может быть как индивидуальной, так и коллективной (результатом состояния ума, который воспринимается как индивидуальный или как коллективный). Рассматриваем индивидуальный ум - говорим об индивидуальной ниббане. Рассматриваем коллективный ум - говорим о коллективной ниббане. Так о группе архатов в состоянии отстутствия страданий мы скажем, что они в ниббане. Об индивидуальном человеке мы скажем. что он в ниббане. Ниббана - это понятие для обозначения. Она не то что вне бытия или не бытия, она вообще не существует вне ума. 

О чьем уме Вы говорите, когда говорите о ниббане, что она - Вечность, она не длится? Говорить о ниббане уместно лишь в случае существования ума. Другими словами ниббана может существовать лишь тогда, пока существует ум: либо ум, принадлежащий существу, достигшему определенного состояния (объекту); либо ум, принадлежащий рассматривающему того, кто достиг или стремится достичь состояния прекращения страдания (субъекту). Говорить же о каких-либо иных качествах ниббаны кроме условнодоговоренного прекращения страданий неуместно. Это всего-лишь понятие. 

Можно попытаться договориться о том, чтобы присвоить ниббане некое свойство вечности. Например, взяли и договорились считать, что ниббана всегда была и всегда будет. Но зачем? Собака тоже всегда была и всегда будет в своей сути (существует), иначе бы никогда не возникла. Ведь собака, о которой я сейчас говорю - это по сути набор причин для ее возникновения, а не сама воспринимаемая нами формальность, субстанция. Только зачем все это?

----------


## Pavel

Иван, коротко мои мысли можно озвучить так. Если Вы понимаете, что ниббана, не обладает некой субстанциональностью, а представляет собой лишь состояние ума, которое мы беремся обозначать этим словом, то попытка присвоить ниббане некое свойство вечности - это попытка договориться: "давайте ниббаной будем называть кроме полного прекращения страданий еще и нечто вечное, вне времени". Давайте, можно и так считать, если Вы внятно разъясните, зачем мы это станем делать. В противном случае у Вас ниббана - это нечто самосущее, а мы лишь пывтаемся распознать признаки этого существа, которые соответствуют Истине. 

Оторвитесь от субстанциональности, тогда Вам не придется постоянно провозглашать, что ничто не обладает субстанциональностью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Иван, коротко мои мысли можно озвучить так. Если Вы понимаете, что ниббана, не обладает некой субстанциональностью, а представляет собой лишь состояние ума


Состояние отсутствие всего приходящего, конструированного, ума в т.ч.




> попытка присвоить ниббане некое свойство вечности


Ниббана действительно вечная, потому что не длится. Это не свойство. Это как раз отсутсвтие в ней свойства времени, текучести, изменчивости. Вечность - это не то, что длится непрекращаясь. Вечность, это то, что совершенно не длится и не подвластно никакому течению, что суть изменение. Это и есть настоящее "время". Течет, изменяется, лишь наш ум, и он, наблюдая свои же изменяющиеся качества, автоматически разносит их во времени, формирует время, также как и восприятие расстояния, пространства он формирует. На деле же их нет. Пространство моей комнаты ничем не отличает от пространства внутри Вашего кармана или желудка. Их суть (пространств) - ничто, которое разным не бывает, потому что безсубстанционально.




> Оторвитесь от субстанциональности, тогда Вам не придется постоянно провозглашать, что ничто не обладает субстанциональностью.


Павел, я не желаю спорить с Вами, потому времени на это уходит непозволительно много. Если Вы желаете, чтобы я пояснил какой-то момент более подробно, то предлагаю Вам писать свои вопросы более кратко (1-2 предложения более чем достаточно). Иначе беседа размазвается на пол километра. Суть же можно одним предложением показать. Даже одним словом -  н и ч т о ..

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Бытие и небытие не являются ни причинами возникновения или исчезновения, ни зависят от возникающего и исчезающего.


= субстанции. Целых две (по-Вашему). Но они лишь понятия, зависящие от возникающего и исчезающего.




> Так для автомобиля качеством разграничения на бытие и небытие будет его функционаьность


Нет. Начало *представления* о нем - вот начало его существования.



> Ниббана - это понятие для обозначения. Она не то что вне бытия или не бытия, она вообще не существует вне ума.


Павел, это у Вас все наоборот  :Smilie:  Ниббана в ее самом полном смысле может существовать исключительно только вне ума  :Smilie:  Вне обусловленности.



> О чьем уме Вы говорите, когда говорите о ниббане, что она - Вечность, она не длится?


Абсолютно нисколько не длится. Потому вечна.



> Говорить о ниббане уместно лишь в случае существования ума.


"в случае существования ума" уместнее говорить о сансаре.



> Другими словами ниббана может существовать лишь тогда, пока существует ум


Это сансара существует, пока существует ум. Ниббана - это единственное, что ни чем необусловленно. Ум может ее воспринимать, но он не обуславливает ее, в отличие от яблока.



> Можно попытаться договориться о том, чтобы присвоить ниббане некое свойство вечности.


Вечность - это *отсутствие свойства* - свойства времени.



> Например, взяли и договорились считать, что ниббана всегда была и всегда будет. Но зачем? Собака тоже всегда была и всегда будет в своей сути (существует), иначе бы никогда не возникла.


Никакой сути собаки не существует. Вы ошибочно мыслите. Что касается Ниббаны...

*Татхагата, Тот, кто пробился к истине, кто преодолел желание, провозгласил Нирвану вечной, благоухающей, спокойной, постоянной, мирной и необусловленной.*
© Buddhadatta (5 век н.э.)

С Вами, Павел, я спорить не собираюсь  :Smilie:  Думайте сами, решайте сами. А еще лучше - практикуйте.

----------


## Pavel

> С Вами, Павел, я спорить не собираюсь  .


Я вижу.  :Smilie: 



> А еще лучше - практикуйте.


Вы этим где занимаетесь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> *Татхагата, Тот, кто пробился к истине, кто преодолел желание, провозгласил Нирвану вечной, благоухающей, спокойной, постоянной, мирной и необусловленной.*
> © Buddhadatta (5 век н.э.)


Иван, Вам в этой цитате какое слово больше всего "симпатично"?..  :Smilie:  Здается, что "вечной", а вот мне симпатичнее "провозгласил".

----------


## Pavel

> Ниббана действительно вечная, потому что не длится. Это не свойство. Это как раз отсутсвтие в ней свойства времени, текучести, изменчивости. Вечность - это не то, что длится непрекращаясь. Вечность, это то, что совершенно не длится и не подвластно никакому течению, что суть изменение. ..


*Новейший философский словарь:*



> *"ЗВЕЗДА ИСКУПЛЕНИЯ"* — образ Звезды Давида...
>  Розенцвейг называет ее не "геометрической фигурой", а "гештальтом". Именно этот гештальт становится образом Пути к новому типу целостности, т.е., к новому типу социо-культурного единства, которое, однако, находится "по ту сторону" Пути, и это — единство самого Бога, Его Истина. Более того, единство, как подчеркивает Розенцвейг, — это на самом деле движение к единству, так что по-новому понятая целостность представляет собой не завершенный результат, а становление. То, что Бог пребывает в вечности, означает, что Он грядет. Следовательно, вечность оказывается лишь моментом "исконной неподвижности", и для Бога вечность есть не что иное, как "увековечение".


 :Smilie: 



> Течет, изменяется, лишь наш ум, и он, наблюдая свои же изменяющиеся качества, автоматически разносит их во времени, формирует время, также как и восприятие расстояния, пространства он формирует. ространство моей комнаты ничем не отличает от пространства внутри Вашего кармана или желудка. Их суть (пространств) - ничто, которое разным не бывает, потому что безсубстанционально.


Иван, так что у Вас вечно, только ниббана или в том числе комната с карманом? Время и пространство одинаково являются лишь продуктами ума как для ниббаны, так и для кармана с комнатой. Так карман с комнатой вечны? 



> Суть же можно одним предложением показать.


Вашими бы устами да мед пить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

*Предисловие переводчика Ивахненко:*



> Термин "āsava" играет особую роль в учении Будды. Достижение конечной цели, – Ниббаны, – зачастую описывается в суттах фразой типа: "ум почтенного (имя монаха), не испытывая привязанности, освободился от влечений (āsava)".Это особая категория пороков, существующих на самом глубоком уровне, и их устранение знаменует собой Пробуждение.
> 
> Какова же история этого термина? Как и многие другие, он был заимствован Буддой из существующих в то время индийских духовных традиций. Буквально этот термин в данном контексте означает "протечка" (санскр. āsrava), и в джайнизме сохранилось древнее метафорическое понимание этого слова. "Асавы" уподобляются щелям в дверях и окнах, через которые в дом души проникают кармические загрязнения. Еще одна метафора – протечки в дне корабля души, из-за которых она погружается в воду. Именно из-за существования таких "протечек" возможно накопление более грубых пороков. Эти пороки можно убрать из дома, как грязь, но если не заделаны щели, то пороки накопятся снова. Освобождение описывается не просто как устранение загрязнений ('upakkilesa'), а как устранение 'āsava', самих предпосылок этих загрязнений.
> 
> Подобные метафорические сравнения есть и в буддийских текстах 
> 
> Когда жажда не устранена, то 
> из глаза течет-протекает (āsavati) жажда к образам, 
> из уха течет-протекает жажда к звукам, 
> ...


*Маджджхима Никая 2
Саббасава сутта*




> *Влечения, устраняемые с помощью постижения* 
> 
>  И какие же влечения, монахи, следует устранять с помощью постижения? При этом, монахи, необразованный простолюдин, который не встречается с Благородными личностями, не разбирается в учении Благородных, не обучен учению Благородных; не встречается с праведными людьми, не разбирается в учении праведных, не обучен учению праведных людей, – не различает, на какие качества следует обращать внимание и на какие качества не следует обращать внимания. И не различая того, на какие качества следует обращать внимание, а на какие не следует, он обращает внимание на те качества, которые не заслуживают внимания, и не обращает внимания на те качества, которые заслуживают внимания.
> .....
> 
>  Вот как он неосновательно обращает внимание: "Существовал ли я в прошлой жизни, или не существовал? Кем же я был в прошлой жизни? Каким же образом я существовал в прошлой жизни? Кем быв, кем я стал в прошлой жизни? Буду ли я существовать в грядущей жизни, или не буду? Кем же я буду в грядущей жизни? Каким же образом я буду существовать в грядущей жизни? Кем быв, кем я стану в грядущей жизни?
> 
> Или тогда в нем возникает сомнение относительно текущей жизни: "Существую ли я, или нет? Кто же я есть? Каким же образом я существую? Откуда же пришло это существо? Куда же оно отправится?
>  У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".
> ...


*Послесловие автора поста (мое)*...  :Smilie:  Влечение к "правильным воззрениям" о ниббане, сансаре, "Я", времени, пространстве.... устраняются постижением. Рассуждением, основанным на трактовании слов с опорой на логические умозаключения не устраняют у человека влечения, а укрепляют их в результате обретения таких представлений как:
"Это ниббана, а то не ниббана..."
"Это сансара, а то не сансара..."
"Это истинное время. а то время не истинное..."
"Это пространство единое, а то пространство вымышленное..."
............
Такие воззрения сохраняют влечения к ниббане, влечения от сансары, влечения к истине, влечение к спорам, влечение к сохранению своего представления как верного, влечение к укреплению своего мнения на основании "правил" трактования тех или иных понятий....

Устремляя свое внимание к страданию, к природе его возникновения и пути его прекращения, человек обретает знание (постигает) и сансару, и ниббану, и время, и пространство, освобождаясь от влечений.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Татхагата, Тот, кто пробился к истине, кто преодолел желание, провозгласил Нирвану вечной, благоухающей, спокойной, постоянной, мирной и необусловленной.
> © Buddhadatta (5 век н.э.)





> Иван, Вам в этой цитате какое слово больше всего "симпатично"?..  Здается, что "вечной", а вот мне симпатичнее "провозгласил".


Нет. Мне более всего важны слова "Татхагата, Тот, кто пробился к истине".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> *Послесловие автора поста (мое)*...  Влечение к "правильным воззрениям" о ниббане, сансаре, "Я", времени, пространстве.... устраняются постижением. Рассуждением, основанным на трактовании слов с опорой на логические умозаключения не устраняют у человека влечения, а укрепляют их в результате обретения таких представлений как:
> "Это ниббана, а то не ниббана..."
> "Это сансара, а то не сансара..."
> "Это истинное время. а то время не истинное..."
> "Это пространство единое, а то пространство вымышленное..."
> ............
> Такие воззрения сохраняют влечения к ниббане, влечения от сансары, влечения к истине, влечение к спорам, влечение к сохранению своего представления как верного, влечение к укреплению своего мнения на основании "правил" трактования тех или иных понятий....
> 
> Устремляя свое внимание к страданию, к природе его возникновения и пути его прекращения, человек обретает знание (постигает) и сансару, и ниббану, и время, и пространство, освобождаясь от влечений.


Тут наши с Вами позиции полностью сходятся. Я не озабочен природой времени или пространства. Я просто говорю о том, что можно наблюдать самому, а наблюдая - анализировать, с тем чтобы взглянуть на предметы и событияс другой стороны, которая если не истинна, то хотя бы в большей степени отражает ее.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Извинте, но возьму на себя смелость процитировать слова Его Святейшесвта Далай-Ламы, которые на мой взгляд исчерпывающем образом отвечают на вопрос послуживший названием данной темы.
Итак, Его Святейшество Далай-Лама, "Буддийская практика. Путь к жизни полной смысла.": _"Вы должны понять, что понятия пустоты и обусловленного проявления несут в себе один и тот же смысл. Они глубоко взаимосвязанны. По мере того как вы будете глубже проникать в суть пустоты, вы всё более и более ясно будете видеть, что вещи зависят от причин, обстоятельств и своих составляющих и что они приносят радость и боль именно потому, что не обладают собственным существованием."
_

----------

Pavel (18.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Павел, еще раз про то, что мои выводы о пространстве основаны не на одном рассуждении. Тут (http://dhamma.ru/lib/index.html "Видеть всё" Бхиккху Ньянананда") с некоторым удивлением прочитал сегодня весьма важную вещь. Если интересно, то почитайте со слов "Все же, по мере дальнейшего продвижения в медитации видения-как-есть практикующий начинает рефлексировать, что в таком способе обращения внимания присутствует определенная иллюзия - ложная идея, которую он лелеял на протяжении всей "сансары".".

Там есть над чем задуматься.

----------


## Pavel

> Итак, Его Святейшество Далай-Лама, "Буддийская практика. Путь к жизни полной смысла.": _"Вы должны понять, что понятия пустоты и обусловленного проявления несут в себе один и тот же смысл. Они глубоко взаимосвязанны. По мере того как вы будете глубже проникать в суть пустоты, вы всё более и более ясно будете видеть, что вещи зависят от причин, обстоятельств и своих составляющих и что они приносят радость и боль именно потому, что не обладают собственным существованием."
> _


Это слова мудрого человека.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, еще раз про то, что мои выводы о пространстве основаны не на одном рассуждении.


Ваши выводы основаны на рассуждении, потому они и называются выводами, что выводятся путем рассуждений.  :Smilie:  Это так, к слову....

Что касаемо предложенного текста, то...



> Все же, по мере дальнейшего продвижения в медитации видения-как-есть практикующий начинает рефлексировать, что в таком способе обращения внимания *присутствует определенная иллюзия – ложная идея*, которую он лелеял на протяжении всей “сансaры”. Это представление о двух конечных точках и середине. Когда он отслеживает зрительный объект как “форму”, а слуховой объект как “звук”, происходит своеобразное раздвоение между глазом и формой, ухом и звуком. Так что при этом он поддерживает существование иллюзии, ложной идеи, о двух конечных точках. Где есть две конечные точки, есть и середина. Короче говоря, такой способ умственного отслеживания оставляет возможность для субъектно-объектных отношений. С одной стороны есть практикующий, кто бы это ни был, а с другой пришедший в его ум объект; и он обращает на него внимание как на объект, даже если он не углубляется в его подробности. И теперь практикующему нужно прорваться и через эту преграду. *Ему нужно* разорвать эти оковы. Почему?


Это пример практики, основанной на рассуждении, суть которого в том, что освобождение от "субъектно-объектных отношений" умозрительно объявляется необходимостью для прекращения страданий. Провозглашаются идеи ложные и идеи истинные.

  Сначала возникает убеждение в верности некого личного представления, а потом планируется осуществлеение некой практики, основанной на этом рассуждении, которая должна привести к ОЖИДАЕМОМУ результату. Это суть любого влечения, способного переродиться в нужду ("ЕМУ НУЖНО..."), т.е. в пристрастие, являющего собой причину страдания.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что касаемо предложенного текста, то...
> Это пример практики, основанной на рассуждении


Павел... Это пример практики, основанный на прямом видении как есть.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел... Это пример практики, основанный на прямом видении как есть.


Иван, если практика порождает нужду, то это не та практика. Когда в результате практики появляется ощущение "мне нужно", а еще хуже "ему нужно", то это не та практика. Поэтому я утверждаю, что представление о том, что "кому-то что-то нужно" возникает не как результат практики, а как некое умозрительное заключение о том, что кому-то чего-то не хватает для чего-то. Вот такие у меня основания для утверждения - нужда не может появляться в результате практики освобождения сознания от конструирования и обретения прямого видения.

В конечном итоге из Вашего цитирования видно, что Вашей практике предшествует рекомендация - "тебе нужно преодолеть субъектно-объектные отношения". Эта идея (умозаключение, обретенное не в результате постижения, а в результате следования указаниям, обетам, правилам) у практикующего теперь будет предшествовать его практике, т.е. станет основанием для его практики. Я в очередной раз убеждаюсь в том, что влечения подобного типа, которые устраняются по словам Будды Готамы постижением, влекут за собой появление препятствий, одним из которых является "следование правилам и обетам".

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> (...) влекут за собой появление препятствий, одним из которых является "следование правилам и обетам".


Павел. Практика - практикой. Понимание - пниманием. Хочет ли практикующий понимания, или не хочет, от его желания его обретение не зависит. А отказываться от него при полном понимании и в`идении, это крайне глупо, да и невозмодно.. Если Вы прочитаете еще несколько обзацев по приведенной мной ссылке, то увидите, что понимание о непротяженности пространства и любого другого восприятия остальных 4х кхандх - это чуть ли не ключевой фактор видиния-как-есть, о котором говорит Будда (сутты там же приведены). Вообще эта лекция всьма полезна. Рекомендую прочитать всем, кто пока не читал. Тем более приятным удивлением ее встретить уже к финишу нашего с Вами диалога.

----------

Alert (18.02.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Это пример практики, основанной на рассуждении, суть которого в том, что освобождение от "субъектно-объектных отношений" умозрительно объявляется необходимостью для прекращения страданий. Провозглашаются идеи ложные и идеи истинные.
> 
>   Сначала возникает убеждение в верности некого личного представления, а потом планируется осуществлеение некой практики, основанной на этом рассуждении, которая должна привести к ОЖИДАЕМОМУ результату. Это суть любого влечения, способного переродиться в нужду ("ЕМУ НУЖНО..."), т.е. в пристрастие, являющего собой причину страдания.


Как поет Настя Каменских - "это был песец"! Ну просто полный изврат слов досточтимого Ньянананды, которые являются подробным переводом и разъяснением слов Будды. Господа, нельзя же настолько не вникать и не понимать слов Будды! В описываемой практике нет никаких так называемых "рассуждений", это рабочая, работающая практика, очень простая, но очень сложная и для понимания и для осуществления! Эта практика начинается с ускорения и упрощения отслеживания, и речь здесь идет не об абстрактной идее "субъектно-объектных отношений", а о реальном отслеживании возникновения таких "отношений", возникновении сознаний, контакте и т.д. Как можно не понимая таких элементарных вещей в тхераваде, спорить о чем-то?  :Frown: 

Вот вам пример, почему Будда завещал изучать Дхамму в оригинале, а не в переводах с пали на английский и затем на русский!  :Frown:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.02.2009), Zom (18.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> которые устраняются по словам Будды Готамы постижением, влекут за собой появление препятствий, одним из которых является "следование правилам и обетам".


Вы знаете - для 99,99% людей следование правилам и обетам препятствием в данный момент не просто не является, а является важнейшим фактором, ведущим к Просветлению! -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Откуда такая интересная информация?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы знаете - для 99,99% людей следование правилам и обетам препятствием в данный момент не просто не является, а является важнейшим фактором, ведущим к Просветлению! -)


Zom, к чему эти рассуждения о "большинстве"? Мы же не на партийном собрании... Я говорил о практике Ивана и своем отношении к такой практике. Обосновал свое отношение. Суть обоснования сводится к тому, что у него представление о том, что собой являет Ниббана возникла до практического опыта постижения таковой. Если есть возражение по существу (например я заблуждаюсь на предмет постижения им Ниббаны) , пожалуйста, обоснуйте таковое. Если есть возражение относительно того, что представление о том, что будет после ухода в ниббану, какова она, что ощущается или не ощущается в ниббане...., мешает практике постижения природы страданий и вызывает опасные влечения, то пожалуйста, обоснуйте свое мнение.

Необоснованные высказывания типа "ну, как так можно извращать" или "для 99,99% подверженность правилам и обетам препятствием не является" я не понимаю до тех пор, пока не даны разъяснения оснований для таких заявлений.

----------


## Pavel

> Как поет Настя Каменских - "это был песец"! Ну просто полный изврат слов досточтимого Ньянананды, которые являются подробным переводом и разъяснением слов Будды.


Если бы Вы были внимательны, то заметили бы, что слова досточтимого Ньянананды не обсуждались, а следовательно не могли быть извращены. Речь шла о практике, которая основывается на убеждении "мне необходимо избавиться от ложной идеи и субъектно-объектных отношений". Это не верная практика в своей основе - в целеполагании.




> Вот вам пример, почему Будда завещал изучать Дхамму в оригинале, а не в переводах с пали на английский и затем на русский!


Вот Вам куда более наглядный (практический) пример, почему Вы спрашиваете меня о намерениях Будды в его завещаниях? Это пример того, что убеждение может возникать до практического постижения. Если у Вас нет, как Вы считаете ОЧЕВИДНОГО ответа на поставленный вопрос, то разве он (вопрос) будет Вами выбран в качестве ПРИМЕРА? Значит поставленный Вами вопрос был риторическим, т.е. подразумевал однозначный на него ответ, который и Вам и мне известен. 

Подумайте, так ли однозначен ответ на поставленный Вами вопрос о завещаниях Будды и его намерениях?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Zom, к чему эти рассуждения о "большинстве"? Мы же не на партийном собрании... Я говорил о практике Ивана и своем отношении к такой практике. Обосновал свое отношение. Суть обоснования сводится к тому, что у него представление о том, что собой являет Ниббана возникла до практического опыта постижения таковой.


Павел. Надо отдать Вам должное, Вы весьма здраво мыслите. Про Ниббану мы знаем лишь то, что о ней поведал Будда. Самое главное, это абсолютно ничем не обусловленное состояние. Потому он говорил о ней как о вечной, что она и временем не обусловлена. Имея лишь обусловленный опыт (как "чада обусловленности") мы не в состоянии даже представить себе необусловленное, иначе давно бы все стали Анагаминами или Архатами. Потому, говоря, что Ниббана вне времени, вечная, я не говорю отсебятины, но опираюсь на слова Будды.

----------


## Pavel

> Потому, говоря, что Ниббана вне времени, вечная, я не говорю отсебятины, но опираюсь на слова Будды.


Да, я вижу, что Вы опираетесь на слова. Об этом и говорю. Об этом говорится и в сутте о влечениях. Не все влечения устраняются опорой на слова.

----------


## Alert

> ... почему Вы спрашиваете меня о намерениях Будды в его завещаниях?


Вроде я вас здесь ни о чем не спрашивал. Несколько раз перечитал дальнейший текст, но так и не смог уловить его сути. Равно как и ответа о неизвращении слов досточтимого Ньянананды.

Откуда же в буддизме берутся убеждения? Разве это не убеждения самого Будды, положенные в основу буддизма? Разве эти убеждения не были вынесены Буддой из его опыта? И с какими же другими убеждениями возможно достичь его конечной цели? Почему христиане достигают своих целей, буддисты своих, а шаманы третьих? Теже, кто не имеет убеждений вовсе, не достигают ничего хорошего! Эту печальную картину я наблюдал по жизни, таких людей к сожалению много. И убеждения буддиста не в том, какой должна быть Ниббана, а в том, как и какими методами ее достигнуть.

Сила убеждения может быть настолько велика, что вполне возможно достижение Ниббаны на короткое время. Меч убеждения как-бы «разрубает» на мгновения воды океана самсары и обнажает Ниббану, дает нам почувствовать ее вкус. Об этом подробно пишет досточтимый Ньянаннда в "проповедях о Ниббане".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.02.2009), Поляков (19.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, я вижу, что Вы опираетесь на слова.


На что опираются эти Ваши слова?

----------


## Pavel

> Сила убеждения может быть настолько велика, что вполне возможно достижение Ниббаны на короткое время. Меч убеждения как-бы «разрубает» на мгновения воды океана самсары и обнажает Ниббану, дает нам почувствовать ее вкус. Об этом подробно пишет досточтимый Ньянаннда в "проповедях о Ниббане".


Через силу убеждений к Ниббане - тоже Путь. Вот и хорошо.

----------


## Pavel

> На что опираются эти Ваши слова?


Иван, я же написал "я вижу", значит на вИдение. Будьте внимательны.

----------


## Zom

> Суть обоснования сводится к тому, что у него представление о том, что собой являет Ниббана возникла до практического опыта постижения таковой. Если есть возражение по существу (например я заблуждаюсь на предмет постижения им Ниббаны) , пожалуйста, обоснуйте таковое.


Всю суть ниббаны ухватить так вот просто не получится. Однако часть сути понять можно. Если бы это было не так - Будда ни слова бы не проронил о ниббане. А ещё можно неправильно понять ниббану - например, как некий вечный рай чувственных удовольствий, или "мир вечного ума, купающегося в собственном блаженстве" и т.д.

Если же вообще ниббану никак не понимать, то это подобно путнику, который не знает, куда идёт, что тоже не блестящий вариант.

----------

Alert (19.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.02.2009), Хайам (19.02.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Вот ответьте мне: есть шуньята, взаимозависимое существование вещей. Т.е. каждая вещь пуста от собственной сути. А если взять всю совокупность вещей в целом? Всё целое не пусто ведь от собственной сути?

----------


## Won Soeng

Юрий Никифоров "все целое" не обладает единой сутью. Т.е. "бессмысленно", не соответствует какой-либо "высшей цели", а значит так же пусто от "собственной" сути.
В этом смысле взаимозависимость тоже лишь объясняющий механизм, объясняющий восприятие, а не воспринимаемое.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Юрий Никифоров "все целое" не обладает единой сутью. Т.е. "бессмысленно", не соответствует какой-либо "высшей цели", а значит так же пусто от "собственной" сути.


Погодите... Любое явление пусто от собственной сути, т.к. существует в силу причин и условий. Целое же не существует в зависимости от причин и условий, т.к. оно их включает в себя. Поэтому и можно сделать вывод, что целое не пусто от собственной сути.

----------


## Поляков

> Юрий Никифоров "все целое" не обладает единой сутью. Т.е. "бессмысленно", не соответствует какой-либо "высшей цели", а значит так же пусто от "собственной" сути.


БТР, я с вас удивляюсь.  :Big Grin:  

"Поскольку ясно, что сущность Дхармы пустотна и свободна от всего ложного, Истинное (Единое) Сознание постоянно (вечно), неизменно, чисто и самодостаточно,– поэтому и называемо «не–пустым»." Трактат о пробуждении истинного видения Махаяны.

----------

Юрий Никифоров (19.02.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, я с вас удивляюсь.  
> 
> "Поскольку ясно, что сущность Дхармы пустотна и свободна от всего ложного, Истинное (Единое) Сознание постоянно (вечно), неизменно, чисто и самодостаточно,– поэтому и называемо «не–пустым»." Трактат о пробуждении истинного видения Махаяны.


Не удивляйтесь. Мне не приходилось изучать этот трактат. Подискутируйте об этом в соседней теме о непонятности Дао в сопоставлении с буддийским учением. Я не преклоняюсь перед трактатами и не спорю с ними.

----------


## Dondhup

> БТР, я с вас удивляюсь.  
> 
> "Поскольку ясно, что сущность Дхармы пустотна и свободна от всего ложного, Истинное (Единое) Сознание постоянно (вечно), неизменно, чисто и самодостаточно,– поэтому и называемо «не–пустым»." Трактат о пробуждении истинного видения Махаяны.


Есть различные воззрения в рамках Учения Будды -  йогочара, мадьхьямака и т.п.

----------


## Pavel

> Всю суть ниббаны ухватить так вот просто не получится. Однако часть сути понять можно. Если бы это было не так - Будда ни слова бы не проронил о ниббане.


Zom, у меня нет оснований считать, что Ниббана обладает некой сутью. Еще меньше у меня оснований считать, что Будда не станет что-то говорить, если это не дает мне каких-то мной определенных представлений. Даже по поводу обычного человека я бы таких смелых предположений не стал бы делать. Вот посмотрите на такой пример. Я говорю Вам, что попробовал все фрукты этого мира и всех других миров и знаю, что нет слаще, приятнее и нежнее вкуса плода Молодильного яблока, что кругло по форме, красно по цвету, мягко на ощупь и нежно во рту. Нет ничего более достойного для поиска страждущему счастья, чем молодильное яблоко. Разве Вы станете после этих моих слов утверждать, что ухватили часть сути молодильного яблока или хотя бы готовы представить себе его вкус? Разве Вы станете после этих моих слов утверждать, что я сказал свои слова именно с той целью, а иначе мне бы и говорить не стоило, чтобы Вы представили себе вкус молодильного яблока или ухватили хотя бы часть его сути? Ваше дело верить мне или нет, но не пытайтесь мне присвоить мотивы поступков с целями, которые Вам однозначно ясны и тем более не убеждайте себя и других, что с моих слов ухватили хотя бы часть сути молодильных яблох или их вкуса. Такое отношение к моим словам не поможет их понять и тем более обрести в своем распоряжении не представление о яблоке, а само яблоко.

----------


## Zom

> Я говорю Вам, что попробовал все фрукты этого мира и всех других миров и знаю, что нет слаще, приятнее и нежнее вкуса плода Молодильного яблока, что кругло по форме, красно по цвету, мягко на ощупь и нежно во рту. Нет ничего более достойного для поиска страждущему счастья, чем молодильное яблоко. Разве Вы станете после этих моих слов утверждать, что ухватили часть сути молодильного яблока или хотя бы готовы представить себе его вкус?


Конечно ухватил часть сути. Вы ведь сказали, что это круглое (значит уже не треугольное, не квадратное и т.п.), красное (а не жёлтое, зелёное и т.д.) - согласитесь, теперь если я обнаружу какой-либо красный квадратный фрукт, я буду в точности уверен, что это не есть тот самый, описанный вами. Понимаете теперь?

----------


## Поляков

> Есть различные воззрения в рамках Учения Будды -  йогочара, мадьхьямака и т.п.


Поэтому я и привел отрывок из текста, который считается важным в дзэн (однако, похоже, опоздал  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Поляков

> Мне не приходилось изучать этот трактат. Подискутируйте об этом в соседней теме о непонятности Дао в сопоставлении с буддийским учением. Я не преклоняюсь перед трактатами и не спорю с ними.


Есть отличный перевод - http://japonica.ru/Buddhism/Daijo%20kishinron.shtml
(Слушал сегодня дхармовую решь дзэн мастера Бон Шим, это "Махаяна–шраддхотпада шастра", только своими словами).

Дело же не в дискуссиях, что вы в самом деле.  :Mad:

----------

Won Soeng (20.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> "Поскольку ясно, что сущность Дхармы пустотна и свободна от всего ложного, Истинное (Единое) Сознание постоянно (вечно), неизменно, чисто и самодостаточно,– поэтому и называемо «не–пустым»." Трактат о пробуждении истинного видения Махаяны.


В порядке экскурсии в классическую европейскую философию:

*Новейший философский словарь*


> *СУБСТАНЦИЯ* (лат. substantia — сущность, нечто, лежащее в основе) — философское понятие классической традиции для обозначения объективной реальности в аспекте внутреннего единства всех форм ее саморазвития. С. неизменна в отличие от перманентно меняющихся свойств и состояний: она есть то, что существует в себе самом  и благодаря самому себе, а не в другом и не благодаря другому ("самодостаточна" - _комментарий мой_).


Любопытно, что в данном определении совершенно "в духе дзэн"  :Smilie:  говорится одновременно и о саморазвитии, и о неизменности субстанции. 

Любопытно, что слова используются различные, методы постижения (казалось бы) различны, а рождаемые человеческим умом образы все те же.

----------


## Pavel

> Конечно ухватил часть сути. Вы ведь сказали, что это круглое (значит уже не треугольное, не квадратное и т.п.), красное (а не жёлтое, зелёное и т.д.) - согласитесь, теперь если я обнаружу какой-либо красный квадратный фрукт, я буду в точности уверен, что это не есть тот самый, описанный вами. Понимаете теперь?


Конечно понимаю. Это очень распространенное мнение, что представление о том, что "яблоко кругло" может уберечь от того, что примешь "некруглое" за яблоко. Zom, оно было бы все так (так полезно, как Вы считаете), если бы только "круглых фруктов" не было бесконечное множество. (Посмотрите в предыдущем моем посте на две цитаты, которые указывают на "одинаково круглое").

 Я могу лишь повториться, что Будда указывал, какой взгляд полезен (внимание к возникновению, природе и методу прекращения страданий), а какой вреден (внимание к непостижимому путем конструктивного мышления). Он разъяснил, чем именно такой взгляд вреден. Указал на метод устранения влечения к такому взгляду, что с практической точки зрения (с точки зрения практики) одинаково.

 Вы можете иметь свою точку зрения на этот счет. Вы вправе ожидать от логических построений по принципу "раз здесь прозвучали такие слова, а в другом месте другие, то подразумевается, что...". Я же считаю, что если есть необходимость указать на нечто определенное (познанное), то можно вполне определенно так и указать на это.  Если же определенно не указывается, значит либо не может быть определено, либо нет нужды указывать (бесполезно или вредно), что с практической точки зрения (с точки зрения практики) одинаково.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Все у Вас "задом-наперед", извините, конечно...  Ниббана - это как раз абстрактное понятие, результат некой договоренности между людьми о том, что именно обозначать будем этим словом. Обозначается этим словом полное прекращение страданий, т.е. некое состояние ума. Оно возникает и исчезает как и другие состояния ума, не может быть ни вечной, ни бесконечной, но может быть как индивидуальной, так и коллективной (результатом состояния ума, который воспринимается как индивидуальный или как коллективный). Рассматриваем индивидуальный ум - говорим об индивидуальной ниббане. Рассматриваем коллективный ум - говорим о коллективной ниббане. Так о группе архатов в состоянии отстутствия страданий мы скажем, что они в ниббане. Об индивидуальном человеке мы скажем. что он в ниббане. Ниббана - это понятие для обозначения. Она не то что вне бытия или не бытия, она вообще не существует вне ума. 
> 
> О чьем уме Вы говорите, когда говорите о ниббане, что она - Вечность, она не длится? Говорить о ниббане уместно лишь в случае существования ума. Другими словами ниббана может существовать лишь тогда, пока существует ум: либо ум, принадлежащий существу, достигшему определенного состояния (объекту); либо ум, принадлежащий рассматривающему того, кто достиг или стремится достичь состояния прекращения страдания (субъекту). Говорить же о каких-либо иных качествах ниббаны кроме условнодоговоренного прекращения страданий неуместно. Это всего-лишь понятие. 
> 
> Можно попытаться договориться о том, чтобы присвоить ниббане некое свойство вечности. Например, взяли и договорились считать, что ниббана всегда была и всегда будет. Но зачем? Собака тоже всегда была и всегда будет в своей сути (существует), иначе бы никогда не возникла. Ведь собака, о которой я сейчас говорю - это по сути набор причин для ее возникновения, а не сама воспринимаемая нами формальность, субстанция. Только зачем все это?


Павел, специально для Вас, с вниманием к Вам:




> *Ud 80, Pathamanibbаnapatisamyuttasutta.*
> (отрывок) (англ. вариант тут) (разбор тут, sermon 17)
> 
> Atthi, bhikkhave, tad аyatanam, yattha n'eva pathavi na аpo na tejo na vаyo na аkаsаnancаyatanam na vinnаnаnancаyatanam na аkincannаyatanam na nevasannаnаsannаyatanam na ayam loko na paraloko na ubho candimasariyа. Tatra p'aham bhikkhave, n'eva аgatim vadаmi na gatim na thitim na cutim na upapattim, appatittham appavattam anаrammanam eva tam. Es'ev'anto dukkhassа'ti.
> 
> "Monks, there is that sphere, wherein there is neither earth, nor water, nor fire, nor air; neither the sphere of infinite space, nor the sphere of infinite consciousness, nor the sphere of nothingness, nor the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception; *neither this world nor the world beyond*, nor the sun and the moon. There, monks, I say, is *no coming, no going, no staying, no passing away and no arising*; it is *not established*, it is *not continuing*, it has *no object*. This, itself, is the end of suffering."





> *S IV 98, Kаmagunasutta.*
> 
> Tasmаtiha, bhikkhave, se аyatane veditabbe yattha cakkhunca nirujjhati rapasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha sotanca nirujjhati saddasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha ghаnanca nirujjhati gandhasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha jivhа ca nirujjhati rasasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha kаyo ca nirujjhati phottabbasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe yattha mano ca nirujjhati dhammasannа ca virajjati, se аyatane veditabbe, se аyatane veditabbe.[16]
> 
> "Therefore, monks, that sphere should be known wherein the eye ceases and perceptions of form fade away, that sphere should be known wherein the ear ceases and perceptions of sound fade away, that sphere should be known wherein the nose ceases and perceptions of smell fade away, that sphere should be known wherein the tongue ceases and perceptions of taste fade away, that sphere should be known wherein the body ceases and perceptions of the tangible fade away, that sphere should be known wherein the mind ceases and *perceptions of mind objects fade away*, that sphere should be known, that sphere should be known."


Тут Вам Ниббана и вне ума, и не длится, и имеет вполне четкие характеристики, пускай и отрицательные. Даже недвойственные.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, ..Тут Вам Ниббана и вне ума, и не длится, и имеет вполне четкие характеристики, пускай и отрицательные. Даже недвойственные.


Иван, она мне и не тут и не там. А вот Вам она тут и такая. Понятно?

Что Вы ищете в тексте, описание чего? Дайте точный ответ.

----------


## Pavel

Иван, для электрогитары Fender Stratocaster характерен определенный звук. В одной гитаре его больше. в другой меньше. Гитаристы гоняются за этим звуком, перебирая один инструмент за другим. Они знают, что они ищут. Вы можете найти много описаний этого звучания. Обычно его называют "стекло" или "фендеровское стекло". 

Что называют гитаристы этим словом? Сможете ли Вы отличить на слух гитару Fender Stratocaster от китайской подделки, прочитав все тексты и описания звука под названием "фендеровское стекло"?

----------

